# WPrime Benchmark



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

*PLEASE NOTE VERSION 2.01 & 2.00 IS BUGGED GIVING SUPER FAST TIMES, USE VERSION 1.55 ONLY*


Hello there,

I was wondering if you guys in here can throw in some of your results for wPrime.  Only the 32m benchmark please 

This benchmark seems to scale AMD and Intel chips a lot better than Super Pi does.  For those of you that don't have this benchmark, get it here: 

http://www.wprime.net/


*RULES: CPU-z and the Wprime window have to be in the screenshot.*

Thanks guys, i'll start it off:

3.2 GHz








*
Score Board* **UPDATED** 8/05/12 Post #3765


*Six Core with HTT*

Splave - Intel Core i7 980X 6025 MHz - 2.671
miahallen - Intel Core i7 980X 5908 MHz - 2.718
DOM - Intel Core i7 980X 5813 MHz - 2.797
sno.lcn - Intel Core i7 980X 5713 MHz - 2.875
MetalRacer - Core i7 3930K 5522 MHz - 2.999
rickss69 - Intel Core i7 980X 5319 MHz - 3.003
ocgmj - Intel Core i7 980X 5163 MHz - 3.093
MetalRacer - Core i7 3930K 5304 MHz - 3.093
MetalRacer - Intel Core i7 980X 4807 MHz - 3.375
fatguy1992 - Intel Core 980X 5279 MHz - 3.447
Asylum - Intel Core i7 980X 4714 MHz - 3.697
2DividedbyZero - Intel Core i7 980X 4406 MHz - 3.871
Naekuh - Intel Q3QP Gulftown 4381 MHz - 4.058
mlee49 - Intel Core i7 970 4000 MHz - 4.653

*Six Core without HTT*

miahallen - Phenom II X6 1090T 5875 MHz - 4.250
sno.lcn - Phenom II X6 1055T 5320 MHz - 4.797
rickss69 - Phenom II X6 1090T 5350 MHz - 4.836
crunchie - Phenom II X6 1090T 4408 MHz - 5.578
FlanK3r - Phenom II X6 1090T 4500 MHz - 5.609
erocker - Phenom II X6 1100T 4530 MHz - 5.614
fullinfusion - Phenom II X6 1090T 4515 MHz - 5.648
Psychoholic - Phenom II X6 1090T 4250 MHz - 6.114
Jmatt110 - Phenom II X6 1090T 4013 MHz - 6.233
kenkickr - Phenom II X6 1055T 4200 MHz - 6.275
IINexusII - Phenom II X6 1090T 4013 MHz - 6.426
1Kurgan1 - Phenom II X6 1090T 4004 MHz - 6.569
sNiPeRbOb - Phenom II X6 1090 T 4104 MHz - 6.585
catnipkiller - Phenom II X6 1100T 4000 MHz - 6.703
Kethachdau - Phenom II X6 1090T 3892 MHz - 6.883
suraswami - Phenom II X6 1045T 3213 MHz - 8.210
Chicken Patty - Phenom II X6 1090T 3211 MHz - 8.530
suraswami - Phenom II X6 1045T 3105 MHz - 8.562
Melvis - Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz - 9.574


*Multiple CPUs*

Mydog -2x  Xeon  X5690 5414 MHz - 1.907
Fitseries3 - 2x Xeon X5680 4701 MHz - 2.157
Fitseries3 - 2x Xeon X5650 4445 MHz - 2.265
Mydog - 2x Xeon 5670 4192 MHz - 2.410
zentropa5 - 2x Xeon W5580 3325 MHz - 4.359
cdawall - 4x Opteron 8350 2310 MHz - 5.516
Yukikaze - 2x Core 2 Extreme QX9775 3800 MHz - 5.531
suraswami - 2x Opteron 2435 2600 MHz - 5.580
Morgoth - 2x Xeon E5520 2528 - 6.203
suraswami - 2x Xeon 5140 2327 MHz - 18.208

*Quad Core with HTT*


DOM - Core i7 3770K 6395 MHz - 3.672
miahallen - Xeon Processor X5667 5818 MHz - 4.093
sno.lcn - Xeon X5677 5778 MHz - 4.140
DOM - Core i7 2600K 5811 MHz - 4.203
SoF - Core i7 2600K 5589 MHz - 4.312
DOM - 2600k 5602 MHz - 4.312
Splave - Core i7 960 5486 MHz - 4.343
sno.lcn - Xeon W3585 5423 MHz - 4.438
ocgmj - Xeon W3565 5323 MHz - 4.500
[REDBULL] - Xeon W3520 5188 MHz - 4.655
Splave - Core i7 920 5111 MHz - 4.687
rickss69 - Xeon W3580 5120 MHz - 4.687
road-runne - Core i7 960 5386 MHz - 4.719
DOM - Core i7 920 4826 MHz - 4.938
giorgos th. - Core i7 Extreme 965 5004 MHz - 4.959 sec
rickss69 - Core i7 950 4945 MHz - 5.000
RA1D - Core i7 Extreme 965 4921 MHz - 5.029
EarthDog - Core i7 860 4840 MHz - 5.070
DOM - Core i7 920 4679 MHz - 5.093
MetalRacer - 2600k 4842 MHz - 5.122
Assassin48 - Core i7 920 4694 MHz - 5.125
Akrian - 2600k 5002 MHz - 5.138
sno.lcn - Core i7 920 4900 MHz - 5.147
fatguy1992 - Core i7 920 4944 MHz - 5.156
DOM - Core i7 3770K 4800 MHz - 5.180
Binge - Core i7 920 4713 MHz - 5.184
eva2000 - Xeon W3520 4665 MHz - 5.239
Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 4629 MHz - 5.247
MetalRacer - Core i7 920 4637 MHz - 5.343
SystemViper - Core i7 920 4578 MHz - 5.366
InPaniC - Xeon W3520 4792 MHz - 5.406
MetalRacer - Core i7 920 4616 MHz - 5.413
JrRacinFan - Core i7 2600K 4600 MHz - 5.432
rickss69 - Core i7 860 4420 MHz - 5.452
KieX - Core i7 2600k 4602 MHz - 5.472
Naekuh - Core i7 Extreme 965 4629 MHz - 5.484
sno.lcn - Core i7 860 4521 MHz - 5.505
4x4n - Core i7 920 4620 MHz - 5.505
Jupiter - Core i7 920 4574 MHz - 5.508
Paulieg - Core i7 920 4515 MHz - 5.524
rickss69 - Core i7 875K 4511 MHz - 5.530
Asylum - Core i7 920 4504 MHz - 5.531
rickss69 - Core i7 950 4382 MHz - 5.658
Jakethesnake011 - Core i7 920 4453 MHz - 5.673
mlee49 - Core i7 920 4189 MHz - 5.765
DRDNA - Core i7 920 4404 MHz – 5.804
msgclb - Core i7 Xtreme 965 4350 MHz - 5.819
Divide Overflow - Core i7 920 4260 MHz - 5.849
cmanning27 - Core i7 950 4312 MHz - 5.890
dark2099 - Core i7 875K 4274MHz - 5.913
MetalRacer - Core i7 860 4407 MHz - 5.924
AthlonX2 - Core i7 860 4389 MHz - 5.952
aquax - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 5.963
r1rhyder - Core i7 920 4345 MHz - 5.976
Fatal - Core i7 950 4200 MHz - 6.006
LAN_deRf_HAi7 - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.009
dark2099 - Core i7 920 4191 MHz - 6.040
kid41212003 - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.070
boulard83 - Core i7 920 4448 MHz - 6.084
jellyrole - Core i7 920 4427 MHz - 6.131
johnnyfiive - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.172
p_o_s_pc - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.172
Psychoholic - Core i7 920 4116 MHz - 6.194
Arctucas - Core i7 950 4110 MHz - 6.246
Solaris17 - Core i7 920 4210 MHz - 6.270
Yukikaze - Core i7 920 3956 MHz - 6.271
stuartpb - Core i7 920 3818 MHz - 6.290
Fatal - Core i7 950 4008 MHz - 6.293
Craigleberry - Core i7 920 3885 MHz - 6.303
sno.lcn - Core i5 750 4860 MHz - 6.381
human_error - Core i7 920 4052 MHz – 6.501
dcf-joe - Core i7 920 3819 MHz - 6.772
[Ion] - Core i7 860 3830 MHz - 6.808
thraxed - Core i7 920 3675 MHz - 6.926
shevanel - Core i7 920 4000 Mhz - 6.938
_33 - Core i7 920 3600 MHz -  6.953
OpethiaN - Core i7 920 3576 MHz - 7.109
brandonwh64 - Core i7 920 4102 MHz - 7.203
Morgoth - Core i7 965 Extreme 3507 MHz - 7.966
mafia97 - Core i7 920 3163 MHz - 8.52
3dsage - Core i7 720QM 1600 MHz - 15.116

*Quad Core Without HTT*



DOM - Core i5 2500K 5965 MHz - 5.062 - Quickest Socket 1155
ocgmj - Core i5 2500K 5201 MHz - 5.828
miahallen - Core i5 750 5174 MHz - 5.890
3dsage - Core i5 2500K 4801 MHz - 6.585
dark2099 - Core i5 2500K 4699 MHz - 6.633
BATOFF - Core i7 2500K 4701 MHz - 6.692
bondhahnmrt85 - Phenom II 965 5600 MHz - 6.942 - Quickest AMD
sno.lcn - Phenom II 940 - 5616 MHz – 6.960
sno.lcn - Core i5 750 4410 MHz - 6.973
BATOFF - Core i7 2500K 4501 MHz - 6.992
bondhahnmrt85 - Athlon II X4 620 5175 MHz - 7.096
4x4n - Core i5 750 4420 MHz - 7.192
Yukikaze - Core 2 Extreme QX9775 0000 MHz - 7.250 - Quickest Socket 771
sno.lcn - Core 2 Extreme QX9650 5235 MHz - 7.270 - Quickest Socket 775
rickss69 - Phenom II 550 (four cores) 5016 MHz MHz - 7.359
hoss331 - Core 2 Quad Q9650 5059 MHz - 7.457
VOCCH - Core i5 750 4326 MHz - 7.532
loften - Core i5 750 4620 MHz - 7.625
dark2099 - Core i5 750 4100 MHz - 7.770
Dano 00TA - Core i5 2500K 3901 MHz - 7.846
brandonwh64 - Xeon X3430 4015 MHz - 7.984
20mmrain  - Core i7 750 4005 MHz - 8.235
adam99leit - Core i5 750 4104 MHz - 8.237
shevanel - Core i5 750 4002 MHz - 8.300
TheShad0W - Core i5 750 3979 MHz - 8.323
SuperNoodle - Core i5 750 3800 MHz - 8.473
cdawall - Phenom II 955 - 4503 MHz - 8.516
Assassin48 - Phenom II 940 4400 MHz - 8.549
mm67 - Core 2 Quad Q9550 4547 MHz - 8.564
cdawall - Phenom II 910 4485 MHz - 8.578
FlanK3r - Phenom X4 965 4236 Mhz - 8.587
facepunch - Phenom II 965 4300 MHz - 8.654
fullinfusion - Phenom II 965 4306 MHz - 8.657
Assassin48 - Phenom II 965 4214 MHz - 8.718
MetalRacer - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4397 MHz – 8.814
fullinfusion - Phenom II 955 4142 MHz - 8.844
Corduroy_Jr - Phenom II 955 4128 MHz - 8.859
equinox - Phenom II 955 4123 MHz - 8.875
Chad Boga - Core i7 860 2926 MHz - 8.892
Kei - AMD Phenom II 955 4114 MHz - 8.924
DOM - Xeon X3350 4401 MHz - 8.952
FlanK3r - Phenom X4 955 4060 Mhz - 9.078
i43 - Core 2 Quad QX9650 4500 MHz - 9.187
trickson - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4212 MHz - 9.197
jlewis02 - Core 2 Quad Q9550 4268 MHz - 9.200
crunchie - Phenom II 940 4001 MHz - 9.218
erocker - Phenom II 955 4013 MHz - 9.218
equinox - Phenom II 940 4085 MHz - 9.219
cdawall - Phenom II 945 ES 4420 MHz - 9.250
_jM - Core 2 Quad 9550 4200 MHz - 9.289
exodusprime1337 - Phenom II 965 4123 MHz - 9.299
fullinfusion - Phenom II 940 3902 MHz - 9.328
OCQuadNick - Phenom II 940 3910 MHz - 9.344
Chicken Patty - Phenom II 965 4128 MHz - 9.344
servermonkey - Phenom II 940 3944 MHz - 9.375
3dsage - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3906 MHz - 9.434
fatguy1992 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4 MHz - 9.469
Meltdown - Phenom II 955 4010 MHz - 9.500
MAGMADIVER - Phenom II 940 3819 MHz - 9.516
equinox - Phenom II 940 3895 MHz - 9.520
exodusprime1337 - Phenom II 940 3796 MHz - 9.563
DOM - Phenom II 920 3766 MHz - 9.578
suraswami - Phenom II 555 (four cores) 4010 MHz - 9.579
Assassin48 - Phenom II 940 3852 MHz - 9.608
stanhemi - Core 2 Quad Q9550 4012 MHz - 9.610
FlanK3r - Phenom II 955 3939 MHz - 9.655
soryuuha - Phenom II 940 3901 MHz - 9.657
Lethalrise750 - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3799 MHz - 9.686
Yukikaze - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4005 MHz - 9.743
Kei – Phenom II 920 3780 MHz – 9.747
jjFarking - Phenom II 965 3913 MHz - 9.781
grassy - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4005 MHz - 9.793
JrRacinFan - Phenom II 555 X4 3902 MHz - 9.844
sno.lcn - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4604 MHz - 9.844
cdawall - Phenom II 945 ES 3908 MHz - 9.889
Paulieg - Phenom II 940 3747 MHz - 9.907
brandonwh64 - Phenom II 965 4014 MHz - 9.953
Fatal - Phenom II X4 940 BE 3709 MHz - 9.968
Marineborn - Phenom II X4 940 3721 MHz - 9.985
ReaperX87 - Phenom II X4 965 3813 MHz - 10.117
20mmrain - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3808 MHz - 10.125
Meltdown - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3780 MHz - 10.157
Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 (four cores) 3717 MHz - 10.190
erocker - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3612 MHz - 10.279
JrRacinFan - Phenom II X4 965 3717 MHz - 10.379
trickson - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3938 MHz – 10.389
3dsage - Xeon 3220 3924 MHz - 10.390
Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3640 MHz - 10.451
chuck216 - Phenom II 940 3502 MHz - 10.469
BATOFF - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3915 MHz – 10.500
kyle2020 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4005 MHz - 10.578
CrAsHnBuRnXp - Xeon x3350 3800 MHz - 10.601
jmcslob - Phenom II 920 3569 MHz - 10.608
jmcslob - Athlon X3 435 (four cores) 3705 MHz - 10.717
crush3r - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4204 MHz - 10.719
Meizuman - Phenom 9950 3519 MHz 10.734
RadeonX2 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4000 MHz - 10.813
OpethiaN - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3762 MHz - 10.827
mlee49 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 3760 MHz - 10.843
dadi_oh - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3960 MHz – 10.922
jmcslob - Athlon II X4 635 3625 MHz - 11.091f
X800 - Core 2 Quad Q6700 3713 MHz - 11.126
3dsage - Phenom 9950 3415 MHz - 11.138
fullinfusion - Phenom 9850 3318 MHz - 11.145
Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 3412 MHz – 11.250
Binge - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3400 MHz - 11.317
wolf - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz – 11.317
Dent1 - Athlon II X4 620 3510 MHz - 11.329
shevanel - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3504 MHz - 11.584
neatfeatguy - Phenom II 940 3500 MHz - 11.585
Magikherbs - Athlon II X4 630 3500 MHz - 11.733
Bytor - Phenom 9850 3240 MHz - 11.817
Dandel - Athlon II X4 630 3500 MHz - 11.991
servermonkey - Phenom 9850 3311 MHz - 12.218
mithrandir - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3303 MHz - 12.640
LeMoose - Phenom 9950 3009 MHz – 12.719
Creatre - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3402 MHz - 12.858
ntdouglas - Core 2 Quad Q6600 - 3204 MHz - 12.919
xubidoo - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3200 MHz - 12.979
Rakesh 95 - Core 2 Quad Q8200 3150 MHz - 13.177
JrRacinFan - Phenom 9850 2900 MHz - 13.314
frankie827 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3204 MHz - 13.638
HumanXJT - Core 2 Quad Q6600 2997 MHz - 13.979
YahooElite - Core 2 Quad Q8300 2500 MHz - 15.415
p_o_s_pc - Phenom X4 9100e 2403 MHz - 16.475
mlee49 - Core 2 Quad Q8200 2334 MHz - 17.046

*Tri Core*

dumo - Athlon II X2 (on three cores) 4788 MHz - 11.155
Assassin48 - Phenom X3 720 BE 3984 MHz - 12.433 sec.
erocker - Phenom X3 720 BE 4030 MHz - 12.500
Baam - Athlon II X3 455 4000 MHz - 12.745
3dsage - Phenom X3 720 BE 3911 MHz - 12.824
Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3634 MHz - 13.136
unibrow1990 - Phenom II X 720 BE 3800 MHz - 13.245
fritoking - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3717 MHz - 13.373
1Kurgan1 - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3808 MHz - 13.541
JrRacinFan - Phenom II X3 720 3700 MHz - 13.851
audiotranceable - Phenom II X3 720 3600 MHz - 14.246
Kethachdau - Athlon II X3 425 3537 MHz - 14.477
matthewbroad - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3440MHz - 14.943
jmcslob - Athlon II X3 435 3487 MHz - 15.164
Hardi - Athlon II X3 435 3242 MHz - 15.219
jmcslob - Athlon II X3 425 3247 MHz - 16.611
LifeOnMars - Phenom X3 8750 3010 MHz - 17.687


*Dual Core with HTT*

Splave - Core i5 655K 6250 MHz - 7.532
ocgmj - Core i5 661 5595 MHz - 8.624
rickss69 - Core i5 661 5356 MHz - 8.969
sno.lcn - Core i3 530 5318 MHz - 9.064
rickss69 - Core i3 530 5258 MHz - 9.283
4x4n - Core i5 661 4938 MHz - 9.961
dark2099 - Core i5 650 4900 MHz - 9.965
rickss69 - Core i5 670 4875 MHz - 10.078
cdawalla - Core i3 560 4800 MHz - 10.513
EarthDog - Core i3 550 4609 MHz - 10.812
JrRacinFan - Core i3 550 4610 MHz - 10.869
overclocking101 - Core i5 655k 4354 MHz - 11.567
JrRacinFan - Core i3 2120 3400 MHz - 14.566

*Dual Core*


giorgos th. - Core 2 Duo E8600 6364 MHz - 11.624 sec. - Quickest Intel
DOM - Core 2 Duo E8500 5843 MHz – 12.922
bondhahnmrt85 - Athlon X2 550 5475 MHz - 13.419 sec. -  - Quickest AMD
rickss69 - Phenom II X2 550 5500 MHz - 13.650
Xtant25 - Core 2 Duo E8600 5500 MHz - 13.776
InPaniC - Core 2 Duo E8600 5400 MHz - 14.437
sno.lcn - Core 2 Duo E8600 5354 MHz – 14.696
radaja - Core 2 Duo E8400 5004 MHz - 15.499
ocgmj - Core 2 Duo E8500 4754 MHz - 16.000
radaja - Xeon E3110 4743 MHz - 16.024
erocker - Core 2 Duo E8600 4750 MHz - 16.226
AthlonX2 - Core 2 Duo E8400 4797 MHz - 16.270
cdawall - Phenom II 550BE 4725 Mhz - 16.312
mm67 - Core 2 Duo E7400 4660 MHz - 16.346
silkstone - Xeon E3110 4662 MHz - 16.365
Bytor - Core 2 Duo E8500 5036 MHz - 16.406
fatguy1992 - Pentium E5200 4750 MHz - 16.500
Assassin48 - Athlon II X2 215 4401 MHz - 16.80
Asylum - Core 2 Duo E8400 4500 MHz - 17.235
r9 - Pentium E5200 4701 MHz - 17.249
3dsage - Core 2 Duo E7500 4400 MHz - 17.252
Kursah - Core 2 Duo E8600 4500 MHz - 17.515
smartali89 - Core 2 Duo E8400 4403 MHz -17.687
OCQuadNick - Phenom II 940 4047 MHz - 17.865
tigger - Core 2 Duo E8600 4300 MHz - 17.955
mullered07 - Core 2 Duo E7200 4275 MHz - 18.282
_jM - Pentium E5200 4249 MHz - 18.359
BATOFF - Core 2 Duo E8400 4203 MHz - 18.36
3dsage - Pentium E5300 4160 MHz - 18.407
cdawall - Athlon X2 250 4235 MHz - 18.438
1Kurgan1 - Athlon II X2 240 4050 MHz - 18.490
Assassin48 - Athlon II X2 440 3956 Mhz - 18.500
OpethiaN - Pentium E5200 4169 MHz - 18.594
BinaryMage - Core 2 Duo E8500 4180 MHz - 18.644
rickss69 - Sempron 140 (2 cores) 4199 MHz - 18.674
3dsage - Core 2 Duo E7200 4000 MHz - 19.076
freakshow - Core 2 Duo E7200 4040 MHz - 19.109
suraswami - Phenom II X2 555 404 MHz - 19.172
Meizuman - Athlon II X2 250 4005 MHz - 19.236
Black Panther - Core 2 Duo E8400 4000 MHz - 19.453
Assassin48 - Sempron 140 (unlocked 2nd core) 3780 Mhz - 19.593
JrRacinFan - Pentium E5200 4362 MHz – 19.703
Inioch - Core 2 Duo E8500 4164 MHz - 19.718
P4-630 - Core 2 Duo E7200 395 MHz - 19.780
p_o_s_pc - Athlon II X2 240 3900 MHz - 19.953
JBravo - Core 2 Duo E7200 3895 MHz - 20.015
MetalRacer - Core 2 Duo E7200 3800 MHz - 20.286
oli_ramsay - Core 2 Duo E8400 3997 MHz - 20.383
Assassin48 - Xeon E5502 3002 MHz - 20.484
Craigleberry - Core 2 Duo E8500 3800 MHz - 20.593
p_o_s_pc - Athlon II X2 250 3899 MHz - 20.906
laragirl83 - Core 2 Duo E8400 3750 MHz - 20.983
ChiSox - Athlon II X2 240 3500 MHz - 21.106
deq444 - Core 2 Duo E8400 3771 MHz - 21.625
IINexusII - Core 2 Duo E7300 3800 - 21.823
JC316 - Pentium E5200 3750 MHz - 21.952
cdawal - Athlon X2 7750 3415 MHz - 22.041
jmcslob - Athlon II X2 240 3507 MHz - 22.196
Yukikaze - Core 2 Extreme X6800 3677 MHz - 22.264
mm67 - Core 2 Duo E6300 3731 MHz - 22.308
suraswami - Athlon II X2 240 3500 MHz - 22.465
cdawall - Celeron E1200 3568 MHz – 22.993
chuck216 - Athlon X2 5600 3335 MHz – 23.385
3dsage - Athlon 64 X2 5400+ 3360 MHz - 23.447
3dsage - Athlon 64 X2 5000 3393 MHz - 23.448
NastyHabits - Core 2 Duo E6750 3600 MHz - 23.859
Arctucas - Core 2 Duo E6750 3600 MHz – 24.140
p_o_s_pc - Athlon 64 X2 4850e 3381 MHz - 24.187
amd64skater - Athlon X2 6000 3248 MHz - 24.305
Kei - Athlon X2 7750 3150 MHz - 24.413
p_o_s_pc - Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 3396 MHz - 24.452
Trigger911 - Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 3308 MHz - 24.868
3dsage - Core 2 Duo E6300 3271 MHz - 24.984
suraswami - Core 2 Duo E8500 3166 MHz - 25.304
Silverel - Athlon 64 X2 5000 3360 MHz – 25.364
xubidoo - Core 2 Duo E7200 3204 MHz - 25.562
sapetto - Pentium E2180 3200 MHz - 25.909
3dsage - Celeron E1200 3204 MHz - 25.287
Craigleberry - Core 2 Duo E6750 3200 MHz - 26.643
cr41gey - Pentium E2200 2136 MHz - 27.312
Chicken Patty - Core 2 Duo E7200 3018 MHz - 27.748
mithrandir - Core 2 Duo E6300 2905 MHz - 28.796
[ION] - Mobile Core 2 Duo T9600 2793 MHz - 29.302
p_o_s_pc - Celeron E1500 2887 MHz - 30.171
beesagtig - Core 2 Duo E8400 2000 MHz – 30.803
matthewbroad - Athlon 64 X2 4600 2760 MHz - 30.965
Flyordie - Athlon 64 X2 3800 2740 MHz – 32.150
3dsage - Athlon X2 4400+ Toledo 2610 MHz - 32.760
mrhuggles - Pentium E2140 2403 MHz - 34.368
Melvis  - Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2456 MHz - 35.562
dcf-joe - Turion TK-55 2352 MHz - 36.556
Yukikaze - Core 2 Duo T7500 2200 Mhz - 37.953
Derek12 - Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2014 MHz - 43.353
cdawall - Athlon X2 L310 1561 MHz - 51.967
Derek12 - Celeron G530 2400 MHz - 52.05
*Single Core With HTT*


fatguy1992 - Pentium 4 524 5680 MHz - 46.130
hayder.master - Pentium 4 631 4410 MHz - 59.716
Yukikaze - Pentium 4 (2 Threads) 4205 MHz - 62.343
NastyHabits - Dual Xeons (Prestonia B0) 2175 MHz - 90.266
Morgoth - Pentium 4 3155 MHz - 95.171
dark2099 - Atom Z520 1737 MHz - 114.687
Derek12 - Atom N450 1667 MHz - 177.091
*Single Core Without HTT*


sno.lcn - Sempron 140 4266 MHz - 35.583 - Quickest True AMD Single Core
Assassin48 - Sempron 140 4023 MHz - 35.989
rickss69 - Sempron 140 4158 MHz - 36.753
suraswami - Sempron 140 3915 MHz - 40.545
cdawall - Celeron 440 3802 MHz - 43.792 sec. - Quickest True Intel Single Core
DOM - Celeron 352 6976 MHz - 49.828
3dsage - Celeron 430 3240 MHz - 52.150
cdawall - Sempron 64 2600+ 2969 MHz - 53.922
Kethachdau - Athlon 64 LE-1640 3242 MHz - 54.093
cdawall - Sempron 64 2800+ 2927 MHz - 57.406
cdawall - Sempron 64 3400+ 2800 MHz - 58.625
Melvis - Athlon 64 FX-57 2814 MHz - 59.609
cdawall - Turion ML-28 2802 MHz - 60.609
cdawall - Athlon 64 3000+ 2616 MHz - 60.705
cdawall - Turion 64 ML-34 2661 MHz - 64.824
erocker - Athlon 64 3300+ 2400 MHz - 70.407
p_o_s_pc - Semprom 2500+ 2142 MHz - 75.156
dr emulator (madmax) - Athlon XP 3000+ 2172 MHz - 82.577
matthewbroad - Pentium 4 3016 MHz - 88.187
xubidoo - Athlon XP 2800 2071 MHz - 90.029
BATOFF - Pentium 4 3207 MHz - 90.953
wolf - Atom N230 2062 MHz - 93.781
cdawall - Athlon L110 1571 MHz - 102.87
3dsage - Celeron M 520 1596 MHz - 105.476
matthewbroad - Pentium M 1596 MHz - 117.234
chuck216 - Pentium 3 697 MHz - 293.081


----------



## Asylum (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok heres mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

Asylum said:


> Ok heres mine



Thanks bro.  I'll post some runs of my quad with two cores disabled to see more or less how it does.  I've added you to the scoreboard.  If this thread gets bigger, it'll come in handy.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 28, 2008)

Been a while since I've ran a bench, this was pretty quick and painless. Nothing special with the e8600 @ 4.5ghz lol..it's all good tho!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Been a while since I've ran a bench, this was pretty quick and painless. Nothing special with the e8600 @ 4.5ghz lol..it's all good tho!



well this is actually a multi-threaded benchmark, so quads take good advantage.  However, thats a damn good run.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

here are my results with two cores disabled, if only these chips clocked higher, I mean it could but not much more.


----------



## wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

ive got a eee pc 1000H pushing 1890mhz 11 hours orthos stable, heres her score.

not posting the main rigs cos im on holiday with the eee


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Q6600 3GHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks guys, scoreboard updated, keep them coming.

Radeon, why only 3 GHz out of that chip man, come one crank her up!!!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Q6600 3.6GHz DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 mem suck

score sucks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> Q6600 3.6GHz DDR2 800 5-5-5-15 mem suck
> 
> score sucks



what is your mem running at, what speed?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is your mem running at, what speed?



DDR2 800MHz or DDR1 400MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> DDR2 800MHz or DDR1 400MHz



you can't run your mem at 1066?  I'm sure that'll help; you a lot


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can't run your mem at 1066?  I'm sure that'll help; you a lot



no max it can run is 950MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> no max it can run is 950MHz



damn, would have been nice to see dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


>



thanks dude, keep me posted with the tweaks


----------



## Asylum (Nov 28, 2008)

nice overclock on that E1200  jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2008)

Now if only I could get CL4 to run at this bandwith on ram ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now if only I could get CL4 to run at this bandwith on ram ...



you actually ran slower this time right?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

@ chick

could you remove my other score, the low one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> @ chick
> 
> could you remove my other score, the low one



you got it sir.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you actually ran slower this time right?



Yeah, by LOL .. 0.1 second. But 800 CL4 3.2Ghz will be my 24/7 running. 2v on the ram.


----------



## BATOFF3 (Nov 28, 2008)

My effort.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 28, 2008)

mine




Hyperthreading is ON

hope to get my i7 system done and post that one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, by LOL .. 0.1 second. But 800 CL4 3.2Ghz will be my 24/7 running. 2v on the ram.



yeah seems like the cl4 helped you out more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

BATOFF said:


> My effort.



Thanks, thats a really good run.  Fast little chip.  I wish I can clock that high, would be interesting to see how they scale with my chip up there, but I can forget about that for now.

You mind doing a run at 3.2 GHz BATOFF?  If its not too much to ask.  THanks dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, yeah the i7 would be something to see.  I already posted a link to this thread in the fit and darks i7 thread, but none of them have passed by and posted a run, would be nice to see what they can do.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's my run.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

WTF!, this ain't right

1- BATOFF - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz - 11.264 sec.
3- RadeonX2 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz - 12.031


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> WTF!, this ain't right
> 
> 1- BATOFF - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz - 11.264 sec.
> 3- RadeonX2 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3600 MHz - 12.031



Not every chip is the same.


----------



## Binge (Nov 28, 2008)

while watching streaming video etc etc


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

new run






can't run 4.1GHz anymore, might be a hardware degrading.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2008)

I still win for the quad core front.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I still win for the quad core front.



man I know that Xeon easily hits 4GHz and scores 9 secs!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 28, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I still win for the quad core front.



until ppl start posting there i7 scores lol


----------



## BATOFF3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks, thats a really good run.  Fast little chip.  I wish I can clock that high, would be interesting to see how they scale with my chip up there, but I can forget about that for now.
> 
> You mind doing a run at 3.2 GHz BATOFF?  If its not too much to ask.  THanks dude.



Q6600 @ 3.2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

Binge said:


> while watching streaming video etc etc



binge, thanks for the run, but can you post a more clear screenshot so that I can add your score.  Thanks.  I need to see your clock thats all.  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

THanks guys for all the results, and bat off for the 3.2 run 

We need some core i7 guys to come in here and post a bit, I really wanna see what it can do here.  Come one Morgoth go gather some people!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

scoreboard updated


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> man I know that Xeon easily hits 4GHz and scores 9 secs!



I had a V1 when I tried then. I know have a Scythe Ninja so I need to test that again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 28, 2008)

here's mine @ 3.1GHz


----------



## wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

new score after squeezing a few more mhz out of my eee pc 

oh and btw its an Atom N270 not 230, post says 270 and specs say 270, but its weird that in CPU-Z it says both...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks guys, scores updated.

Wolf, you almost have Morgoth knocked out of #1 for single cores, come on more clock more clock, lets make things interesting


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

amd x2 5000 @2.9  ddr2@836 5-5-5-15 2T


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

3dsage said:


> amd x2 5000 @2.9  ddr2@836 5-5-5-15 2T



thanks bro, added.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't get a download of it that works...


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

You runnin vista?
 If your getting an unexpected error message. 
Run it as administrator.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

What version are you using?

This is what I get when I try and unzip it..


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

Dont know if it makes a difference but i'm using winrar instead of winzip. I got V.2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

try running it on compatibility mode for xp???


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

Winrar did the trick...

ty


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok here's what mine scored...

Is this ok or not?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Ok here's what mine scored...
> 
> Is this ok or not?



yeah bro, thats a good run.  Pretty similar to mine, just your ram is clocked higher.  I still gotta tweak mine and see what i can get out of it.

Updated.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's the second run..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

updated with the better run.  Thanks.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry man that you had already updated it before the second run...

Thanks


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

Cut 2 seconds off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Sorry man that you had already updated it before the second run...
> 
> Thanks



no biggie bro.  Thanks to you for posting here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Cut 2 seconds off.



thanks bro, really nice, you're closing in on JR.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

This bench does seem to even the playing field...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2008)

Bytor said:


> This bench does seem to even the playing field...


I agree mate.
Intel is fast but Amd is quick too for the money... God i cant wait for the Phenom II to hit the store shelves... mabey than amd will have a card to play against Intel.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't wait for it either...  Not sure if I'm going to jump on the first BE AM2+ chip or wait for the AM3 chips..


Here's my e8500 run..


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2008)

IMO i think the Am3 chips are going to be a waste of money compared to the Phenom II cpu's
But like i said it's just my opinion mate.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

ill run this when i get home on one and two cores


----------



## Bytor (Nov 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> IMO i think the Am3 chips are going to be a waste of money compared to the Phenom II cpu's
> But like i said it's just my opinion mate.



Been waiting so long now not sure I could if I wanted to.. lolz...


----------



## Jupiter (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure if this is good or not.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Not sure if this is good or not.


NO that really sucks lol.... jj mate... just one question.... is the I7 8 threads or is a glitch on cpuid?... if not.... FUC# me!!!!!!! thats FASTER THAN FUK!!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 29, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Not sure if this is good or not.


whats your Memory cpu link speed with that clock mate?..... i mean the NB freq under the memory tab of CUPID.... dam thats freaking fast


----------



## BATOFF3 (Nov 29, 2008)

My Lan Rig E8400 @ 4.2


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

BATOFF said:


> My Lan Rig E8400 @ 4.2



Sweet OC for an E8400   Nice time too!


----------



## BATOFF3 (Nov 29, 2008)

And my trusty ole P4 Northwood at stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for all these posts guys.  I really do think this really evens out the competition and really shows which chip is faster.  Best benchmark IMO.  Super pi is just ridiculous.

However, Jupiter, that Core i7 run is sick bro, thing is effin' fast bro.  Had any luck overclocking higher?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

****updated****


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

How could you forget me??? anyway, new score without apps running...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> How could you forget me??? anyway, new score without apps running...



no dude, I had asked you for a shot of CPUz so that when I add you I can put the clock that you were at.  I didnt forget you dude!!!

Well you're up there in the list now, thanks bro


----------



## Silverel (Nov 29, 2008)

nom nom nom, 6GB o memories.


----------



## xu^ (Nov 29, 2008)

Q6600


----------



## xu^ (Nov 29, 2008)

E7200


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's my 5600+ Brisbane at my standard OC of 3.2 Ghz


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

okies here ya go,


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

On a whim I decided to try it at my maximum stable OC, keep in mind I'm running on air with the stock aluminum Heatsink (no heatpipes) Also included link to my cpuz validation page.


PS. How is that for an overclock ?


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2008)

I need some faster RAM or just maybe I need to put the E8200 and clock it to 3.8GHz ? HMM hard to say but here is mine .


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

trickson said:


> I need some faster RAM or just maybe I need to put the E8200 and clock it to 3.8GHz ? HMM hard to say but here is mine .



your e8200 wont beat that at 4ghz let alone 3.8


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2008)

Hard to say .. I still think I need some better RAM soon that will come .


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

trickson said:


> Hard to say .. I still think I need some better RAM soon that will come .



not hard to say lol, just look at the top results for quad and dual cores, the duals cant come close as its multithreaded.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> not hard to say lol, just look at the top results for quad and dual cores, the duals cant come close as its multithreaded.



yeah, thats the good thing about this compared to super pi, super pi a highly clocked pentium 4 will probably kill 99.9% of chips on there (figure of speech).  I mean in the time they were great chips, well they still are, but you cannot compare it to duals or quads nowadays, no way.  So I think this benchmark is much more fair and accurate for the majority of the chips.  It really does justice for the chips that just didn't do well in Super pi like the AMD CPU's for example, really makes the competition fair and how its supposed to be, lets you really see whats faster and how they really perform.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

might have to try this with my mrs' single core sempron 3800+ mobile chip


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 29, 2008)

> *1.* Jupiter - Core i7 920 3800 MHz - 6.988 sec.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> might have to try this with my mrs' single core sempron 3800+ mobile chip



dont you dare say that, Imma have to put my Athlon 64 3000+   1.8 GHz in the rig, I'll overclock it, don't you dare me hahaha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


>



yes sir, I agree, imagine fit3series, and dark 2099 that are over 4.0 GHz???  I can smell the five seconds


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

It does scale better, Even though my chip is pathetic compared to the quads, it didn't stop me from having the current top score for an Athlon dual core (notwithstanding Chick's 2 core run on his Phenom). Wouldn't mind seeing  some more Athlon 64 x2 results.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont you dare say that, Imma have to put my Athlon 64 3000+   1.8 GHz in the rig, I'll overclock it, don't you dare me hahaha



setfsb  i think i could pwn your athlon np


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont you dare say that, Imma have to put my Athlon 64 3000+   1.8 GHz in the rig, I'll overclock it, don't you dare me hahaha



I DARE YOU TO !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> It does scale better, Even though my chip is pathetic compared to the quads, it didn't stop me from having the current top score for an Athlon dual core (notwithstanding Chick's 2 core run on his Phenom). Wouldn't mind seeing  some more Athlon 64 x2 results.



yes it definitely does.  my buddy has my old Athlon X2 6000+ running at 3.2 GHz.  I need to install at least a stick of my old DDR2 800 ram as he is running DDR667, and and try to get a run with his rig today or when I can go to his house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

trickson said:


> I DARE YOU TO !!



haha, if I wasn't sooo lazy I would, plus i'm low on thermal paste, if I can find some soon, I wouldn't mind do a run on it, just for kicks


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes sir, I agree, imagine fit3series, and dark 2099 that are over 4.0 GHz???  I can smell the five seconds



hmmmm and what if hyperthread is turned off? maybe neck to neck with Q9's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

BTW, updated till post 84


----------



## Jupiter (Nov 29, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> NO that really sucks lol.... jj mate... just one question.... is the I7 8 threads or is a glitch on cpuid?... if not.... FUC# me!!!!!!! thats FASTER THAN FUK!!!!!!


Thanks. Yes it is 8 threads. Funny thing about that too is that i normally stay in Linux after
working in a MS environment all day. Linux actually thinks i have 8 cpu's 'multithreading setup'.
I compiled gcc yesterday and compared the compile time from my previous compilation of gcc.
With my dual core AMD 4800+@2700 it took 1:19 hours to compile. Now it takes 32 minutes.


fullinfusion said:


> whats your Memory cpu link speed with that clock mate?..... i mean the NB freq under the memory tab of CUPID.... dam thats freaking fast


Well unfortunately i am unable to really do any major tweaks/OC. Am still using the oem HSF
while waiting for a new waterblock. So temps are a real issue for me 'am in a none AC room'.





P.S. guys i am sure my results are on the lower end for i7 920's as am sure we have all seen
some awesome OC's from others with their mem tweaked much better then my stock mem
settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> hmmmm and what if hyperthread is turned off? maybe neck to neck with Q9's



Yah, having a few peeps with some of the higher end Q's do a few runs in here, we can compare them to the Core i7, that would be nice


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yes it definitely does.  my buddy has my old Athlon X2 6000+ running at 3.2 GHz.  I need to install at least a stick of my old DDR2 800 ram as he is running DDR667, and and try to get a run with his rig today or when I can go to his house



I'm actually running DDR667 myself, but I can't complain since I got the memory for free.


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2008)

Did some tweaking to the ram settings and well some what of an improvement


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

trickson said:


> Did some tweaking to the ram settings and well some what of an improvement



updated, now you're up a spot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> I'm actually running DDR667 myself, but I can't complain since I got the memory for free.



ha, you def. cant.  Ill do a run regardless on DDR2 667.  No biggie, just gotta see when I go over there.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 29, 2008)

@ trickson

I'd love to see your Q6600 @ 4GHz + those sweet 1066 rams OC'ed


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> @ trickson
> 
> I'd love to see your Q6600 @ 4GHz + those sweet 1066 rams OC'ed



I would to but this mobo is just not up to it the 680i is a good mobo just not all that good . I am looking for a 780i or better to put this Q6600 on and will put the E8200 on this one some time soon .


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

quick run @ my 24/7 speed


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> quick run @ my 24/7 speed



Nice score on that Celeron matches almost exactly with my 5600+ Brisbane at the same speed


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> Nice score on that Celeron matches almost exactly with my 5600+ Brisbane at the same speed



ill go cheat in a few and clock it way higher


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 29, 2008)

Clock that sunna gun up cdawall! Do it brothah. By chance, what's your trfc and boot strap set at in that run?


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Clock that sunna gun up cdawall! Do it brothah. By chance, what's your trfc and boot strap set at in that run?



boot strap is 400 idk wat my trfc is


----------



## Silverel (Nov 29, 2008)

mem timings a lil better. gonna drop down to x15 and push the fsb a lil bit. New memory is doing better than my old g.skill already


----------



## Silverel (Nov 29, 2008)

mmm... that's nice.

The first score was from stupid startup items launching. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

i win lol


----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Nov 29, 2008)

i almost have the phenom lol


----------



## BATOFF3 (Nov 29, 2008)

My chip pushed even more.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

FSB@275 and some ram tweaks. Knocked another 2 seconds off. Still cant catch those Conroe Cele's though.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 29, 2008)

3dsage said:


> FSB@275 and some ram tweaks. Knocked another 2 seconds off. Still cant catch those Conroe Cele's though.



Try that 5000+  at 3200 Mhz you should be able to hit it easy.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

I tried and the second core finishes like 3 seconds after the first, lol.


----------



## LeMoose (Nov 29, 2008)

My score as of yet


----------



## Melvis (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok here is mine, i ran it 3times and the first one was the best.
I also ran it at 1.2GHz underclocked CPU and it scored 64 seconds, so amazingly enough over double the speed didn't make much difference at all 
But even at 1.2GHz i still would be the fastest single core there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

here is a run at 3.3 GHz, ill try a bit higher later.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's my Core i7 920 @ 3800MHz 6.71 sec


----------



## trickson (Nov 30, 2008)

Sonofabitch !!!


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn thats BLAZING!!!


----------



## LeMoose (Nov 30, 2008)

you tha man!
Sick!


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

here's my score with a E5200 2.5ghz/800mhz FSB @ 4.16ghz/1331mhz FSB 1.48v







good? or not?


----------



## wolf (Nov 30, 2008)

that score is pretty spot on when you look at the scores above and below yours and the fact that those cpu's have 3 times the cache.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

@_jM
Keep tweaking BUT .. good job! FYI guys, looking at getting an e5200 myself come mid-January.


----------



## wolf (Nov 30, 2008)

same, i love playing with the low fsb - high multi chips, they do well!

right now i use an E4700 (2.6 - 800fsb) at 3466mhz, on a smidge above stock volts, so i really want to see how well a 45nm part does


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @_jM
> Keep tweaking BUT .. good job! FYI guys, looking at getting an e5200 myself come mid-January.



Im tell'n ya.. for a budget CPU with only a 2M L2 cache, this thing OC's like a champ!
And the price can't be beat. Im prolly going to buy an E8500 come tax season and a test station with W/C just to see how far i can push this CPU.
 I heard that if you want an E5200 (like mine) that can OC like crazy, make sure the pack date is later than 7-1-08. The pack date on my CPU is 9-12-08, M0 stepping. This CPU has the option to go from 6x-12.5x multiplier


----------



## cdawall (Nov 30, 2008)

_jM said:


> Im tell'n ya.. for a budget CPU with only a 2M L2 cache, this thing OC's like a champ!
> And the price can't be beat. Im prolly going to buy an E8500 come tax season and a test station with W/C just to see how far i can push this CPU.
> I heard that if you want an E5200 (like mine) that can OC like crazy, make sure the pack date is later than 7-1-08. The pack date on my CPU is 9-12-08, M0 stepping. This CPU has the option to go from 6x-12.5x multiplier



hopefully one of the other celeron's i have on the way will clock past your's and we will see how a 512kb chip scores with a clock over 4ghz


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hopefully one of the other celeron's i have on the way will clock past your's and we will see how a 512kb chip scores with a clock over 4ghz




hmm cant wait to see that myself. I can push this upwards to 5ghz but im pretty sure I wont be able to run any tests/benches untill i put a waterblock on it. This Tuniq Tower does very well for air cooling, but like I said.. i pretty sure all i can get out of it will be 4.5ghz on air. I will try that tomorrow and post some pics for yall I feel like crap, my son gave me strep-throat and i feel like shit so im going to bed in a min or two.

EDIT: Im really itch'n to see a 100% OC on this chip..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

updated


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

I discovered that one of the 512 MB sticks of memory I had was going bad, so I removed both.  they were actually limiting my computer, made another run and shaved off over a second at the exact same speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> I discovered that one of the 512 MB sticks of memory I had was going bad, so I removed both.  they were actually limiting my computer, made another run and shaved off over a second at the exact same speed.



even the unthinkable can make a world of a difference.  I updated the list with your better run


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Chick, Would still like to see more dual core athlon runs, I can't have the fastest one out there considering all the watercooled setups out there, or have they all upgraded to the quad cores already?

Let's face it if I can hit 3335 Mhz on air with the stock HSF, one of you should easily be able to hit 3500Mhz Plus, BTW I have had mine as high as 3364 Mhz but due to having to cut back the memory timings for stability it actually runs this bench slower than at 3335 Mhz


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn you Chuck216 i'm never going to catch you, Nice run.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Damn you Chuck216 i'm never going to catch you, Nice run.



Sorry Sage, but let's face it I've got less overhead to reach the higher speeds I'm starting out at 2900 Mhz and only have to reach 3335 so only a 15% overclock where your processor is 2600 Mhz at stock speed and is running ~3160 Mhz+ or a 22.5% OC so you're actually doing quite well. I did notice that your's isn't the BE or is that just a CPU-Z oversight?


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Its not a BE, so I have alot of obstacles to get up there to 3.3. I regret not dishing out the extra 20$ for a BE though.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Its not a BE, so I have alot of obstacles to get up there to 3.3. I regret not dishing out the extra 20$ for a BE though.



Mine's not the BE either, but it's done fine so far BTW I decided to try a run at the same speed you're running at and the results are interesting.. Mine is over a second faster so there must be something with my processor or memory timings I guess that hits a sweet spot.

PS: this is just for comparison not a submission


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it got to do with your mem timings. Ima try to figure out a way to hit 3.3 by today.
 Suicide Run here I come, lol.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> I think it got to do with your mem timings. Ima try to figure out a way to hit 3.3 by today.
> Suicide Run here I come, lol.



Easiest way is 13 Multi (your max)  and a 254 Mhz clock you might have to up the voltage to 1.45 or so and wouldn't hurt to up the ram voltage a notch too. and of course lowering the HT link to 600 helps a little for stability, as far as my memory timings, i've actually been leaving that on Auto in the bios, except for setting it to "Limit" at 667 during the 3335 Mhz runs


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Its weird I cant go past 250fsb with my multi that high, even with 1.5V thrown at it and ram @333 ht @ 800. 

But if i drop the multi I can crank the fsb up to 275. IDK, there has to be something to it.
I might give it 1.55v for a suicide run though.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Its weird I cant go past 250fsb with my multi that high, even with 1.5V thrown at it and ram @333 ht @ 800.
> 
> But if i drop the multi I can crank the fsb up to 275. IDK, there has to be something to it.
> I might give it 1.55v for a suicide run though.



Try 12*275 That's exactly 3300 Mhz, and drop ht to 600 if needed you might want to set the memory to "limited" instead of manual as manual may raise it too high when I run 12*267 (3200) my memory runs at 800 mhz and it's only pc 667, so lowering it to 533 may even be in order.


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 30, 2008)

Still no luck,  tried 12*275, 270, 265 with 1.55v, Mem 333, ht 600, no luck. I think thats all my cpu got for me. I could post and even login @265 but, it would just BSOD.

Its about ,Time for a new cpu, i might sell this one off and go for a X3 BE.
Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

chuck216 said:


> Thanks Chick, Would still like to see more dual core athlon runs, I can't have the fastest one out there considering all the watercooled setups out there, or have they all upgraded to the quad cores already?
> 
> Let's face it if I can hit 3335 Mhz on air with the stock HSF, one of you should easily be able to hit 3500Mhz Plus, BTW I have had mine as high as 3364 Mhz but due to having to cut back the memory timings for stability it actually runs this bench slower than at 3335 Mhz



yeah, I gotta go and get my buddies rig and do a pass, see how it does.  I will probably set the phenom on one core and do a few passes with only one core enabled, see how it does


----------



## xu^ (Nov 30, 2008)

AMD XP2800+

thought i might as well throw it in


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 30, 2008)

OK time for me to take the Lowest score possible. I broke my old Dell Inspiron 5000 laptop out of mothballs and made a run Here are the results: Amazng how slow a PIII @700 mhz with only 256 MB of pc100 can be


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 30, 2008)

updated

Thanks for all the results, thread is getting bigger by the day, can't say it hasn't been fun


----------



## Asylum (Nov 30, 2008)

Heres a update on my improved score


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 1, 2008)

I decided to run another after some fine tuning. I was really surprised at the temp
drop once i got better voltage combination between vcore and qpi even though
those volts are higher.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 1, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> I decided to run another after some fine tuning. I was really surprised at the temp
> drop once i got better voltage combination between vcore and qpi even though
> those volts are higher.



Wow nice run...


----------



## msgclb (Dec 1, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> I decided to run another after some fine tuning. I was really surprised at the temp drop once i got better voltage combination between vcore and qpi even though those volts are higher.



How about be a gentleman and inform me of the combination of voltages that you used to reach 4 GHz. You don't want to remain on top for long do you!


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 1, 2008)

msgclb said:


> How about be a gentleman and inform me of the combination of voltages that you used to reach 4 GHz. You don't want to remain on top for long do you!



HEH, sorry for my rudeness. I will now be working on lowering vcore.

cpu ratio - 20
bclk - 200
vcore - 1.344
qpi/dram - 1.25
cpu pll - 1.96
mem - 1.66
cpu diff amplitude - 800mV


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2008)

damn jupiter, keeps getting better and better, wow.  Updating scores now.


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 1, 2008)

I upped to speed by a puny 100Mhz
and tried wPrime again. Allthough I got a small smallincrease, I did notice something

The score/time is highly inconsistent. With the same settings, I tried wPrime several times 
continuously and the results varied with as much as 0.7 seconds at most.

Is this normal, maybe I should just stick to the first test everytime


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2008)

*LeMoose*

I have noticed that too!!! I guess its normal.  Just give us your best score then I guess


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 1, 2008)

Direct link
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj94/DjAnalog/11718swPrime32m.jpg
(tried this with IE and looked OK)

EDIT: WTF? I cant get rid of that weird corruption. Maybe this is just one of the problems in Opera.

EDIT2: I went't a little farther...





Direct Link
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj94/DjAnalog/11296swPrime34GHz.jpg

Do I need to add something?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## DOM (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Meizuman (Dec 1, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I was wondering if you guys in here can throw in some of your results for wPrime.  Only the 32m benchmark please
> 
> ...



Do you mean v2.00 or v1.55? 2.00 isn't yet approved by hwbot.org

I used 2.00 in my tests.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Do you mean v2.00 or v1.55? 2.00 isn't yet approved by hwbot.org
> 
> I used 2.00 in my tests.



dude, looks like whatever version you used worked.   Thanks for your results, and everybody else as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2008)

run on one core for the records:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

run at 3.4 GHz on all four cores:


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats a nasty overclock on that 9950, Nice! I want that CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Thats a nasty overclock on that 9950, Nice! I want that CPU.



Thanks dude, bro this chip is a good chip, I say compared to most phenoms out there, a bit above average.  However, check out the clock on the below screenshot with my 9850BE which crapped on me.  3.55 GHz stable at 1.472v.  I say that was a golden chip, too bad it didn't hold up long, which is why I got my 9950.  Below is also a validation at 3.6 GHz.  The chip was stable at that clock for about two or three days, then it crapped.  Guess thats why it was stable, because it crapped shortly after.  Anyhow, still rather amazing for a Phenom as they don't overclock very well.  That super pi run below was with my old Super Talent DDR800 RAM which was not very quick.  If I had would have had my tracers, it should have been a very very low 22 or very high 21 second pass on super pi.  I could only imagine what it would have done in wPrime 






http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=425352


----------



## Melvis (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> run on one core for the records:



 Thats cheating


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Melvis said:


> Thats cheating



hey its on one core haha.  Notice I specify it.  However, its amazing how fast those FX were back then bro.  I wasn't too into computers then so this is a bit new to me.  I'm surprised to be honest 

can you do a run at a higher clock than the one you did?  If not I will down clock and do one at your same clock to see.  I would rather see what your chip can do at my clock, but if needed i'll just bring mine down.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 2, 2008)

then my p4 did 2 threads and sould be in the dual core list!
your cheating!
and you sould add Quad thread list for I7 and dual quad xeons


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 2, 2008)

Athlon64 X2 3800+ Toledo Socket 939 @ 2.75Ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2008)

OK so for sh*ts n giggles I decided to run wprime with thread count at 3





Here's the results:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> OK so for sh*ts n giggles I decided to run wprime with thread count at 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about 1.1 second slower than your previous score.  Not bad heh?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

JR, as per your special request, a run at 3.3 GHz on 3 threads


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

meh ill go get the high score on single core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> meh ill go get the high score on single core



bring it on haha.  Lets spice things up a bit


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> bring it on haha.  Lets spice things up a bit



i'm .09 off your 2 core score


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 2, 2008)

why is my score in single core posted? when i did 2 threads?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> why is my score in single core posted? when i did 2 threads?



Because it is a single core CPU.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i'm .09 off your 2 core score



well, lets see what it can do, I can try to go a bit higher, see what it can do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

ok cdawall, lets spice it up bro.  3.4 GHz two cores


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Because it is a single core CPU.



and why are you posting quad stuff in single core? ??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> and why are you posting quad stuff in single core? ??



Because the CPU was running with three cores disabled totaling for only "ONE" running core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is another run on "TWO" working cores, tweaked the RAM timings.


----------



## DOM (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Because the CPU was running with three cores disabled totaling for only "ONE" running core.



you know thats what makes it faster the more threads 

like the i7 has 8 i would like to see it with just 4

also it doesn't matter much if the cores are disabled if you put 1 its like one core 

so that means i can get 1st in the single core  lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

a little higher on two cores:


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> and why are you posting quad stuff in single core? ??



look at his cpuz again and tell me how many cores it is running on and how they match up to the spots he is in



Chicken Patty said:


> Here is another run on "TWO" working cores, tweaked the RAM timings.



lol thats fine hmm is DICE considered cheating


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> look at his cpuz again and tell me how many cores it is running on and how they match up to the spots he is in
> 
> 
> 
> lol thats fine hmm is DICE considered cheating



no sir.  Go for it.  Lets see what it can do!!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no sir.  Go for it.  Lets see what it can do!!!



its a work in progress currently on the drawing board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its a work in progress currently on the drawing board




nice!!!! Maybe you can make me one too!!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice!!!! Maybe you can make me one too!!



pay for the materials and a couple bucks extra and i'll make you one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> pay for the materials and a couple bucks extra and i'll make you one



Lets see how yours turns out


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lets see how yours turns out



sol is getting one too lol we can have a team tpu finally woot


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its a work in progress currently on the drawing board



I saw your thread at XS about this. 

It should be awesome for DI, but for LN2 I think you should make the base a little more massive (to hold the low temp) and make the holes a good bit bigger 

Or you going to press-fit or make it threaded?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> I saw your thread at XS about this.
> 
> It should be awesome for DI, but for LN2 I think you should make the base a little more massive (to hold the low temp) and make the holes a good bit bigger
> 
> Or you going to press-fit or make it threaded?



press fit cant do threading easily.

its .5" thick already how thick should it be and the holes are .25" in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> sol is getting one too lol we can have a team tpu finally woot



hell yeah that would be good.  count me in.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 2, 2008)

*e2140 1.100v*

this is how i run my computer 24/7 the voltage is set to 1.100v in my bios, its the most energy efficient i can get with good performance i really like it, even in fallout 3 its totaly enough cpu power :? i wish i had  Q6600 tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2008)

***updated***


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Lets see how yours turns out





sno.lcn said:


> I saw your thread at XS about this.
> 
> It should be awesome for DI, but for LN2 I think you should make the base a little more massive (to hold the low temp) and make the holes a good bit bigger
> 
> Or you going to press-fit or make it threaded?





cdawall said:


> press fit cant do threading easily.
> 
> its .5" thick already how thick should it be and the holes are .25" in



We are going to try it out on a E4300. i can get it to 3.4 on 1.5 v on a p5b dlx so on a p5q we should do good on dice


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> press fit cant do threading easily.
> 
> its .5" thick already how thick should it be and the holes are .25" in



I didn't realize it was that thick


----------



## cdawall (Dec 3, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> I didn't realize it was that thick



so are those dimensions ok?


----------



## Melvis (Dec 3, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey its on one core haha.  Notice I specify it.  However, its amazing how fast those FX were back then bro.  I wasn't too into computers then so this is a bit new to me.  I'm surprised to be honest
> 
> can you do a run at a higher clock than the one you did?  If not I will down clock and do one at your same clock to see.  I would rather see what your chip can do at my clock, but if needed i'll just bring mine down.



lol yea i noticed  Ya the FX was the CPU to have back then, thanks dude , there was nothing that could beat them. I so wanted the FX-57 as soon as it came out, but know way i could afford one back then, but a few yrs later and good old Ebay, and the guy stuffed up and called it a 3500 hehe, i got mine over a yr ago for $175  it was so a want then a need lol. If you look at all the benchmarks on TPU, you will notice im always near the top in my area 

I probably could get mine to run at 3.0 - 3.1GHz, but i don't overclock unless i really need to sorry. If you could run yours at 2.8 would be great tho?  even then id be interested to see the result.

Sorry for the late reply, been SO busy lately.


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> so are those dimensions ok?



Yes, I think it'll perform pretty well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

Melvis said:


> lol yea i noticed  Ya the FX was the CPU to have back then, thanks dude , there was nothing that could beat them. I so wanted the FX-57 as soon as it came out, but know way i could afford one back then, but a few yrs later and good old Ebay, and the guy stuffed up and called it a 3500 hehe, i got mine over a yr ago for $175  it was so a want then a need lol. If you look at all the benchmarks on TPU, you will notice im always near the top in my area
> 
> I probably could get mine to run at 3.0 - 3.1GHz, but i don't overclock unless i really need to sorry. If you could run yours at 2.8 would be great tho?  even then id be interested to see the result.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, been SO busy lately.



Yeah bro, they might launch a Phenom FX for socket AM3 next year so that would be something to see heh?


Later today i'll set my chip on a single core and run it at 2.8 GHz.  That way we can compare results.  I think it should be very close to your score.  Thanks bro.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 3, 2008)

It took me awhile but I finally got me a wPrime Core i7 920 @ 4000MHz 6.409 sec.









Jupiter said:


> HEH, sorry for my rudeness. I will now be working on lowering vcore.
> 
> cpu ratio - 20
> bclk - 200
> ...



Your settings just wouldn't work for me. I finally ended up with these.

CPU Ratio - 20
BCLK - 200
VCore - 1.4125
QPI/DRAM - 1.3625
Mem Volt - 1.64
Timing: 9-9-9-24-1N

I doubt that I can go any higher on air.


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 3, 2008)

These i7's are awesome!


Man, i gotta crank my phenm up. I see 11th within reach


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's my Q6600 @ 3.8GHz. 11.468 seconds.


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 3, 2008)

msgclb said:


> It took me awhile but I finally got me a wPrime Core i7 920 @ 4000MHz 6.409 sec.



It's like that huh. I did a little memory tweaking so, I'll see your '6.409' and raise you


----------



## msgclb (Dec 3, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> It's like that huh. I did a little memory tweaking so, I'll see your '6.409' and raise you



Don't you mean lower me!

If your Patriot can do 7-7-7-20-1N @ 1200 then I'll just have to do some memory tweaking.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

haha we got a battle between the i7's.


Hey for the guys with the i7, one special request.  Would you guys mind doing a run using only 4 threads?  Just for comparison purposes thats all.  Thanks.


scores updated


----------



## LeMoose (Dec 4, 2008)

=)


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha we got a battle between the i7's.
> 
> 
> Hey for the guys with the i7, one special request.  Would you guys mind doing a run using only 4 threads?  Just for comparison purposes thats all.  Thanks.
> ...


Here you go bud.


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## msgclb (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha we got a battle between the i7's.
> 
> Hey for the guys with the i7, one special request.  Would you guys mind doing a run using only 4 threads?  Just for comparison purposes thats all.  Thanks.



Mine will have to wait until I get back up and running.


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 4, 2008)

This is actually my first time playing with v. 2.0.  It's a lot less predictable than 1.55, way more score fluctuations.  Some of the tweaks still work though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> Here you go bud.



thanks dude.  Thing is still wicked fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks guys, updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Mine will have to wait until I get back up and running.



no problem dude.  Thanks.


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2008)

No tweaks  idk what they are


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

we got a battle for the dual core tops.  Updated


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> we got a battle for the dual core tops.  Updated



yeah but im sure i'll lose  idk if its the mobo but it wont get over 5GHz   but it is good forand old mobo lol


----------



## _jM (Dec 4, 2008)

*Updated!!!*






Ok I managed to shave a bit off my score. You can see my CPU speeds in the pic, I managed to up the frequency on my ram from 1066 to 1088. Timings are 5-5-5-15 2T @ 1088mhz ratio is 5:8...   Im shooting for 1200mhz on the ram and 4.5ghz on the CPU before the end of the week, and maybe be able to push the 17s mark on wPrime


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2008)

just got in another e1200 and 440 so i should be able to take the top standings in the single cores easy and hopefully this e1200 can push over a 450 FSB


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2008)

so does just running one thread count as single core forgot how to boot with one core lol


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2008)

DOM said:


> so does just running one thread count as single core forgot how to boot with one core lol



no i tried it its not the same the score is skewed from running a single core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

updated


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 4, 2008)

DOM said:


> so does just running one thread count as single core forgot how to boot with one core lol



You can go into msconfig and under boot, and advanced, you can set the number of cores to use if you wanna play around with single core


----------



## DOM (Dec 4, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> You can go into msconfig and under boot, and advanced, you can set the number of cores to use if you wanna play around with single core



 well im sure you can get 5+GHz easy with that E8600 then my playing is over with


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no idea how high it'll go on air, but so far it's a pretty good chip.  To be honest, I probably won't play with this much more for a bit, I'm working on and getting nowhere with Vantage :shadedshu


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 4, 2008)

Heres my first run at it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2008)

MetalRacer said:


> Heres my first run at it.




i fixed your pic


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome run Metal Racer!!!

leaderboard updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

Melvis, I haven't forgotten about you bro, still owe you that run at 2.8 GHz on one core.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

ok Melvis, here it is dude.  2.8 GHz on one core.  It's Amazing how long we've came from the days of the FX.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2008)

Single core run @ 3.1 on the X2 5000+ .005 slower than your AGENA BE Chicken Patty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Single core run @ 3.1 on the X2 5000+ .005 slower than your AGENA BE Chicken Patty.



scoreboard updated.  Not a bad run, however I was at 2.8 GHz on that last run


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 4, 2008)

oops...haven`t posted here....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

***updated***

Thats wicked right there.  What were you using to cool Giorgos?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 4, 2008)

Single stage....-45C load..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> Single stage....-45C load..



You going to attempt a run on LN2 anytime soon?  I'm assuming that chip still has more left in it with more appropiate cooling??


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 4, 2008)

of course i will try with LN....
if i dont have a low temp cold bug,i believe 5-5.1ghz are possible...


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 4, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> scoreboard updated.  Not a bad run, however I was at 2.8 GHz on that last run


Lol yeah I noticed that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> of course i will try with LN....
> if i dont have a low temp cold bug,i believe 5-5.1ghz are possible...



hopefully it'll work out dude!!!  Keep us posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Lol yeah I noticed that



  no biggie bro, its all in the name of fun.  I've had my share of fun watching what others can do in this benchmark and updating it and such.  pretty cool


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 5, 2008)

This is the first time ive ever been second place in any benchmark on any forum, lol. I'll get bumped soon though.
Yeah man its a cool thread you started


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

just playing with it for now going to start posting bechies ASAP

*EDIT*
3.3ghz
http://img.techpowerup.org/081204/Capture072.jpg
3.45ghz
http://img.techpowerup.org/081204/Capture073.jpg


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres mine 







I wish I knew more about RAM overclocking then, I could have done better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Wprime shows that AMD still can mess with Intel. I got a score that i am happy with for now till i get my new ram this is the best i can do


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

1st place amongst single cores


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 5, 2008)

Good work


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2008)

a little better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

great job guys, CDAWall, nice o/c you deserve the first spot.  updated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Wprime shows that AMD still can mess with Intel. I got a score that i am happy with for now till i get my new ram this is the best i can do



you missed mine bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you missed mine bro



I was probably updating as you posted this, sorry next time Ill post after updating .  Yours was added along with all of them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was probably updating as you posted this, sorry next time Ill post after updating .  Yours was added along with all of them



thanks  I should be getting my new ram in the morning and i get a few hours that i can "test" it before i have to wrap it up and wait. So i am going to see what i can push it too and maybe get faster. I also am going to try for 3.4ghz tonight for atleast Wprime even if it can't do anything else


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I should be getting my new ram in the morning and i get a few hours that i can "test" it before i have to wrap it up and wait. So i am going to see what i can push it too and maybe get faster. I also am going to try for 3.4ghz tonight for atleast Wprime even if it can't do anything else



haha, why is benchmarking so fun and addicting


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 5, 2008)

26.021  Almost at 25seconds. A little more tweaking


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

have you tried 14x 222 that would give you a even divider and that may help ram speed which in turn could give you 25s. I would like to set a goal for you.... Try to get 24.9s or lower. It is possible with the 5kBE(know that because i have one and have seen it before)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> have you tried 14x 222 that would give you a even divider and that may help ram speed which in turn could give you 25s. I would like to set a goal for you.... Try to get 24.9s or lower. It is possible with the 5kBE(know that because i have one and have seen it before)


I'm limited due to it being a non BE 
I will eventually get 24.9, just need some more time and patience. Hopefully this weekend i'll get it.
Thanks for pushing me though


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^wowzers!!!!  updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahh yes Finally 24.913, i'm done til I hit 23. Which is gonna be a fun mission.

p_o_s_pc was on it though, knowing what this cpu is capable of.







Oh yeah my Single core run 48.82, Bout to catch you CP.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL!  Chicken I am sorry I didn't post but that i7 score is at 4.0ghz.  It has speed stepping on.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

subscribed for later


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey CP I updated my last post with a new time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> LOL!  Chicken I am sorry I didn't post but that i7 score is at 4.0ghz.  It has speed stepping on.



I figured, but I saw that even wPrime said 2.4Ghz so I was like ok, weird, but ok hehe.  fixing now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

3dsage said:


> Hey CP I updated my last post with a new time.



got it.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Melvis, here it is dude.  2.8 GHz on one core.  It's Amazing how long we've came from the days of the FX.



DAM you still beat me lol Must be the more cache you have i guess? turn that down to  LOL
Thanks for doining that dude  its interesting to see the results
I cant wait till they bring  back the FX's again, i might upgrade then   "might"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Melvis said:


> DAM you still beat me lol Must be the more cache you have i guess? turn that down to  LOL
> Thanks for doining that dude  its interesting to see the results
> I cant wait till they bring  back the FX's again, i might upgrade then   "might"



its all good bro, it was interesting, still give lots of props to the FX though.

Well if you find a way to turn down the cache let me know and i'll give it a shot heheh.  Yeah if they release a Phenom FX, that should be something good to see


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

ill be uploading a few scores + *hopefully* a 4GHz suicide run later, so keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

All eye on this thread for me


----------



## msgclb (Dec 5, 2008)

I went to a lot of trouble setting up 20x200 4000MHz DDR3-1203 7-7-7-20-1N and only gained 0.004 sec from my previous DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-1T 6.409 sec.

Here's the difference between 4 cores running 8 and 4 threads.
8 Threads: 6.405 sec
4 Threads: 8.973 sec

Anyone like to loan me $1000?

Core i7 920 @ 4000 8 threads 6.405 sec






Core i7 920 @ 4000 4 threads 8.973 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

msgclb said:


> I went to a lot of trouble setting up 20x200 4000MHz DDR3-1203 7-7-7-20-1N and only gained 0.004 sec from my previous DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-1T 6.409 sec.
> 
> Here's the difference between 4 cores running 8 and 4 threads.
> 8 Threads: 6.405 sec
> ...





updated, thanks for running it on 8 and 4 threads.  These chips are definitely something to talk about.  Just look at the rest of the scoreboard and see for yourself heheh.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

chicken just wanted to let you know that i had NO luck even at 1.65v getting 3.4ghz to stop BSOD but i did get my new ram and i ran memtest a 1000mhz(500mhz 5-5-5-12) @2.2v and passed for hours so that should help my score nicely when i get them for xmas there will be a few more runs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> chicken just wanted to let you know that i had NO luck even at 1.65v getting 3.4ghz to stop BSOD but i did get my new ram and i ran memtest a 1000mhz(500mhz 5-5-5-12) @2.2v and passed for hours so that should help my score nicely when i get them for xmas there will be a few more runs



nice.  Keep us posted on that.  Maybe I should try 5-5-5-12 on my RAM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice.  Keep us posted on that.  Maybe I should try 5-5-5-12 on my RAM



I recommend trying 5-5-5-15 i will keep you posted as i get more results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I recommend trying 5-5-5-15 i will keep you posted as i get more results



thats what i'm at now, maybe if I try 5-5-5-12 I can get slightly better performance.

SPD on my RAM at DDR 1066 is 5-5-5-15-30 2T @ 2.2v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what i'm at now, maybe if I try 5-5-5-12 I can get slightly better performance.
> 
> SPD on my RAM at DDR 1066 is 5-5-5-15-30 2T @ 2.2v



then try it  I would try something like 5-5-5-15-20 (i ran mine at 5-5-5-12-19)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> then try it  I would try something like 5-5-5-15-20 (i ran mine at 5-5-5-12-19)



i'll give it a shot later and keep you posted , gotta go for now.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

just a quick result to check if im running it right etc? If so, ill do some proper runs tomorrow! 






Please dont put this as my result! haha.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2008)

yup kyle it looks ok.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my Core i7 920 running with Turbo Mode enabled.

BIOS Options
------------
CPU Ratio: Auto
BLCK Freq: 194
DRAM Freq: DDR3-1552
CPU Volt: 1.4
QPI/DRAM V: 1.4
CPU PLL: Auto (1.80)
DRAM Volt: 1.64
CPU Diff Amp: 800mV
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Timing: 9-9-9-24-1N

The following image was taken while wPrime was running. My 920 was at 21 x 194 4074MHz.





Core i7 920 4074 @ 6.374 sec.


----------



## Bytor (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken I had my e8500 @ 5 ghz today and forgot to run wprime on it at that speed....


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2008)

will have a better score shortly just got a pair of crucial reds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> just a quick result to check if im running it right etc? If so, ill do some proper runs tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kyle, would you want me to add this, or wait till you submit a better run???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Chicken I had my e8500 @ 5 ghz today and forgot to run wprime on it at that speed....



dammit dude!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

cdawall said:


> will have a better score shortly just got a pair of crucial reds



keep us posted bro!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

msgclb said:


> Here's my Core i7 920 running with Turbo Mode enabled.
> 
> BIOS Options
> ------------
> ...






updated your score, you are .010 behind Jupter


----------



## Bytor (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit dude!!!!!



I know man.... Thought about it after I shut it down and moved it back in the other room...

I did run a 9.343 Super PI run...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I know man.... Thought about it after I shut it down and moved it back in the other room...
> 
> I did run a 9.343 Super PI run...



I saw that in the super Pi thread, what did you run before, or in other words, how much improvement did you see?


----------



## Bytor (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I saw that in the super Pi thread, what did you run before, or in other words, how much improvement did you see?



Before this OC my best was 9.735.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

I think i am going to overclock some. I am using my patriot ram right now. hope to get a better speed then before soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Before this OC my best was 9.735.



nice dude!!

Last night I just kinda played with some sub timings for my RAM and just by that I decreased about 1/2 a second in super pi, but it crashed shortly after.  So I will try again soon and feed the ram a bit more voltage, see what happens.  Last night I got lazy and just loaded my BIOS profile that works stable and called it a night.


----------



## wolf (Dec 6, 2008)

i cant believe this chip now bests the P4 @ 3.0ghz.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^interesting, adding to the list.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

heh, that's really 4.4ghz


----------



## msgclb (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> heh, that's really 4.4ghz



What had more influence on your Core i7 920 achieving 4.4GHz and a 32M wPrime score of  5.834 sec: the Asus Rampage II Extreme, your watercooling solution or both? Maybe you have another explanation.

I have a Thermochill pa120.2 waiting for me to make up my mind on a LGA1366 Waterblock. The Swiftech Apogee GTZ and LGA1366 Mounting Kit looks like the only choice.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd say it was the water cooling.  The ASUS board I would swap out for a Gigabyte (don't smite me), and I'm sure it would still hit the same clocks.

At 4.4ghz it will do lots of prime95, wprime, and other fun benchmarks but it can't go deep into the CPU stage of vantage.  There's got to be a BIOS update that will fix these stability issues because there is a lot in the bios that doesn't even work.

I hope this helps... my temps were around 34C idle and max 44C under load at 4.4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

damn binge, you're getting close to Giorgos score dude!!!

But then Giorgos would throw in some ln2, clock to 323434343 GHz and blow you away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

***updated ***


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

heres my best (as of yet, havent tweaked my ram etc yet (sorry about the large pic, just had to get the epicness of my wallpaper in lol))


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## Jupiter (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried Binges technique using a lower multi and higher BLCK Freq and got
a little improvement. I must admit it took  me forever to get this stable.
I think this is actually better as it takes less voltage which helps with temps.
Am sure i can clock higher because i still have lots of room to adjust some
settings higher but my goal is no more then 4Ghz because of temps.


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> I tried Binges technique using a lower multi and higher BLCK Freq and got
> a little improvement. I must admit it took  me forever to get this stable.
> I think this is actually better as it takes less voltage which helps with temps.
> Am sure i can clock higher because i still have lots of room to adjust some
> settings higher but my goal is no more then 4Ghz because of temps.



That's an AMAZING OC considering I didn't do that to get 4ghz xD

Stepping was on but my multiplier is really x21.  I was running at 4.4ghz.

I would LOVE to know your approach and if your system would boot multiple times!


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> That's an AMAZING OC considering I didn't do that to get 4ghz xD
> 
> Stepping was on but my multiplier is really x21.  I was running at 4.4ghz.
> 
> I would LOVE to know your approach and if your system would boot multiple times!



Thanks. I got the idea from your post. Anyhow i will have to post my settings later
this evening as i am now in the middle of compiling a Gentoo stage3 tarball 'talk
about putting a load on this system'. Anyway yes it does boot just fine and i ran
prime for about 10 minutes before i had to get started on my linux compile which takes
awhile and, working with lm_sensors dev to get a W83667HG-A module built so i can
monitor temps in linux. If you think these chips haul ass in windows you should see it
FLY in linux compiling 8 process' at the same time. As an example, it used to take me
1 hour 19 minutes to compile GCC on a amd X2 @ 2.7Ghz. I can do it now in 32m.
w00t

Anyway. I will get back into windows this evening and get my bios settings before
i login and report to ya.

P.S. as you can see here i am unable to get you VALID readings from linux until we
get this module figured out.


> w83667hg
> Adapter: ISA adapter
> VCore:       +1.27 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)
> in1:        +11.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.21 V)   ALARM
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

***updated guys***


Great runs lately, battle of the quads on this page


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2008)

i need a new mobo  new cpus on a 2ys old mobo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

DOM said:


> i need a new mobo  new cpus on a 2ys old mobo



i see you modded the heck out your mobo.


vdroop mod, pencil mod, pen mod, marker mod, etc hehehehhe.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 6, 2008)

DOM said:


> i need a new mobo  new cpus on a 2ys old mobo



get a P5Q?


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 6, 2008)

Thought i would post some eye  candy pics for y'alls viewing pleasure




MY desktop is actually one of 4 viewports 'a cube like the borg ship'
that i can transform while switching from one to the other. Here is a
pic while switching viewports 'desktops' and transformed my cube into
a transparent sphere 'i usually display a fish tank inside of it. As you can
see i have not setup my AA/FSAA yet so excuse the tearing on the edges.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^thats awesome dude, did you read my reply about DOM's mobo


----------



## Jupiter (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^thats awesome dude, did you read my reply about DOM's mobo


LOL, yes i did. I must say i am glad i joined this forum. You guys are a blast and
well true geeks....heh

P.S. it's been quite a few years since i had to do a pencil mod


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> LOL, yes i did. I must say i am glad i joined this forum. You guys are a blast and
> well true geeks....heh



hahaha, Thanks dude.  This by far is the best forum i've ever joined dude!!   And of course we are all true geeks, thats what makes these forums what they are


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

how is it my ram was up to 565mhz(1130)@5-5-5-15@2T and CPU was at 3.3ghz and i still got about .2s slower then my old score with ram @412(824)@4-4-4-12@2T? Shouldn't the 1130mhz give me faster then the 824mhz or is this a benchmark that likes tight timings better then speed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how is it my ram was up to 565mhz(1130)@5-5-5-15@2T and CPU was at 3.3ghz and i still got about .2s slower then my old score with ram @412(824)@4-4-4-12@2T? Shouldn't the 1130mhz give me faster then the 824mhz or is this a benchmark that likes tight timings better then speed?



how stable was it at 3.3 GHz.  I notice when it is no too stable, usually crashes shortly after benchmark, that the performance is not good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how stable was it at 3.3 GHz.  I notice when it is no too stable, usually crashes shortly after benchmark, that the performance is not good.



i used it to upload the SS and play music for awhile. It didn't crash in the time i was using it i just didn't like seeing the CPU temp around 50c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i used it to upload the SS and play music for awhile. It didn't crash in the time i was using it i just didn't like seeing the CPU temp around 50c



hmm

Somtimes when my system was unstable and about to crash it would perform bad in super pi or quick benchmarks.  Then I would up the vcore on the CPU a bit lets say, and it will do a lot better.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm
> 
> Somtimes when my system was unstable and about to crash it would perform bad in super pi or quick benchmarks.  Then I would up the vcore on the CPU a bit lets say, and it will do a lot better.



I'm not using my patriot ram anymore till Xmas so its gonna have to wait. Also i am using my Gigabyte board that returned from the dead and my 5kBE so right now i can't test that out and see if it works i'm too lazy to switch rigs right now


----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i see you modded the heck out your mobo.
> 
> vdroop mod, pencil mod, pen mod, marker mod, etc hehehehhe.


yeah but didnt help much idk why but it did keep the volts stable mem would move alot think thats what killed like 2-3 sticks


cdawall said:


> get a P5Q?


 yeah i was thinking on getting the P5Q Deluxe but would like the 2X16 PCI-E with a X48 but i havent seen or really look  for one that OC good since mines got a 8X Mulit on the Q and dont want to spend to much but been looking at the Maximus II Formula


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

updated, new dual core leader


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2008)

I got my Q in right now so new ones going to be a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

DOM said:


> I got my Q in right now so new ones going to be a while



its all in the name of fun dude, enjoy the Q!!

This has to be one of the most enjoyable threads i've ever participated in   Thanks guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

amazing!!!!!!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1094619&postcount=76


looks like the i7 might have some competition, of course, on 4 threads, with 8 its different


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its all in the name of fun dude, enjoy the Q!!
> 
> This has to be one of the most enjoyable threads i've ever participated in   Thanks guys.




I agree 




Chicken Patty said:


> amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1094619&postcount=76
> 
> ...


I can't wait


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

sno.lcn said:


> I agree



I wasn't expecting for AMD to go on top all of the sudden, but with these chips they really closed the gap a lot, hopefully when released, they perform the same or better!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

maybe you can even put a TPU logo on the face of the water blocks


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its all in the name of fun dude, enjoy the Q!!
> 
> This has to be one of the most enjoyable threads i've ever participated in   Thanks guys.



well the Dual acts funny in this mobo think is cuz its not fullly supported the E0 cuz im doing some converting right now and the Q is stable at 3.6GHz so its alot better 

and it wont take me like 5 mins to out it back in 

but I would like a new mobo this christmas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

DOM said:


> well the Dual acts funny in this mobo think is cuz its not fullly supported the E0 cuz im doing some converting right now and the Q is stable at 3.6GHz so its alot better
> 
> and it wont take me like 5 mins to out it back in
> 
> but I would like a new mobo this christmas



I say we make a "raise money for DOMS new MOBO" foundation!!!!!

whos in


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I say we make a "raise money for DOMS new MOBO" foundation!!!!!
> 
> whos in


 

but this new 2.0 looks alot better then the old one


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 7, 2008)

cascade update....5.03 was the best at 4995mhz but BSOD........


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

DOM said:


> but this new 2.0 looks alot better then the old one



2.0 what?


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2008)

WPrime Benchmark v2.00


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

DOM said:


> WPrime Benchmark v2.00




oh, thats the version i'm running.


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

The Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, running 4 cores, then 1 core.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 8, 2008)

and a dual action wprime @ LN2..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

updated.


Damn Giorgos, to think that this weekend I really didn't do much, and that you were overclocking with LN2!!!   urghhh, i need to get my hands on some, even if its to overclock my radio!!!!!  to play music at unbelievable  beats per minute heheheheh.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2008)

*giorgos th.*

you're only missing the single core dude!!  the other two categories are owned by you.  What you got for single core dude??  :Toast:


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's my best q6600 score, kinda inefficient


----------



## Bytor (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok Chicken..  Here's one at 5.035 ghz

Was hoping for better, but not on DDR2 memory


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 9, 2008)

where do you keep getting all of these CPUs from?


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 9, 2008)

Might post up my 3.0Ghz S939 Venice 3800+ Single Core tomorrow, would it be allowed? lol.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice run sno.icn.


----------



## Binge (Dec 9, 2008)

OK WOW.  Chicken Patty I'm sorry but the Phenom IIs have no chance.  Core for core the i7 beats the Phenom WPrime score by a good margin.  I'm going to do other benches now to test... but check this out~







2 Threads:






1 Thread:


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey sno.lcn are running wprime on XP?


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 9, 2008)

Those were, but I don't anymore.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 9, 2008)

oh ok......


----------



## dadi_oh (Dec 9, 2008)

Did some more overclocking last night just for fun. Got to 3960MHz on my Q6600 @ 1.576V. Enough to run this bench but certainly not Prime 95 stable. Temps hit about 60C on the cores.

Haven't played much with memory timings. Does that make a big difference in scores?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

***UPDATED***


damn sno.   all those CPU's, you should let me borrow that QX 


Thanks guys.


Oh and Binge, yeah bro, these core i7's are crazy.  Anyhow, i'm really looking forward to the phenom II though.


Thanks for the all the posts guys.  This thread rocks


----------



## cdawall (Dec 10, 2008)

i think t be fair to everyone out there downcoreing a chip should be a no since most of the multi core chips are clocking way higher than anything else in there category


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i think t be fair to everyone out there downcoreing a chip should be a no since most of the multi core chips are clocking way higher than anything else in there category



What does everybody else think?????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does everybody else think?????



I think you shouldn't change it


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 10, 2008)

Whatever Chicken Patty thinks, it's his thread


----------



## Bytor (Dec 10, 2008)

IMO just leave it as is....

Chicken you get your MB issue fixed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

Bytor said:


> IMO just leave it as is....
> 
> Chicken you get your MB issue fixed?



no bro, I just posted there with an update.  I'm at my friends house now, its gotta be a mobo issue, I think my back up mobo got damaged while not in use, from moving it around or what not.


The way I look at it is, I have to get a new CPU as I was getting the new Phenom II.  Most likely a mobo as mine is dead.


I think I'm just going to get either an ASUS P6T or this EVGA mobo along with a core i7 920.  I'll then have to do my reserach on what RAM to get.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188039


----------



## Bytor (Dec 10, 2008)

Not going to grab a Phenom II?
I can't wait till they release it...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Not going to grab a Phenom II?
> I can't wait till they release it...



thats what I was waiting for, but I think I might just make the switch bro.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I was waiting for, but I think I might just make the switch bro.



don't do it bro. I don't want to see another AMD user go to Intel. 

btw i don't think your backup mobo would be bad from moving it. I had my gigabyte board that i am using now i threw it (and i mean i threw it hard) on my bed. I have put it in a plastic back even picked it up after walking on carpet. I have dropped it on a hardwood floor. It has even held up to 3 PSUs blowing. So mobos can take some abuse


----------



## Bytor (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats what I was waiting for, but I think I might just make the switch bro.



Thats cool mate..  Nothing wrong with trying something diff. and there is nothing wrong with Intel.  I have both AMD and Intel rigs and love them both.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 10, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> no bro, I just posted there with an update.  I'm at my friends house now, its gotta be a mobo issue, I think my back up mobo got damaged while not in use, from moving it around or what not.
> 
> 
> The way I look at it is, I have to get a new CPU as I was getting the new Phenom II.  Most likely a mobo as mine is dead.
> ...



I originally wanted to go with the EVGA motherboard but I got impatient and took what was available. Supposedly EVGA will have a more advance X58 motherboard out sometime in December. If I can afford it, that's the motherboard I'm looking to buy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Thats cool mate..  Nothing wrong with trying something diff. and there is nothing wrong with Intel.  I have both AMD and Intel rigs and love them both.



I might just get the i7, and RMA my board.  Then I just can get the Phenom II later on.  Trust me i'm not abandoning AMD completely


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't do it bro. I don't want to see another AMD user go to Intel.
> 
> btw i don't think your backup mobo would be bad from moving it. I had my gigabyte board that i am using now i threw it (and i mean i threw it hard) on my bed. I have put it in a plastic back even picked it up after walking on carpet. I have dropped it on a hardwood floor. It has even held up to 3 PSUs blowing. So mobos can take some abuse



like Bytor said, nothing wrong with trying something new, im not getting rid of my amd parts, would just need a mobo after.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Please ADD!!*

First run with a Q9450 @ 3.6Ghz:
*11.359*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

***updated, thanks guys***


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got my single stage back from being retuned.  It's still not as cold as I want it, but we're getting there


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm reaching for sub 10sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 12, 2008)

***updated***

I'll have some new toys to play with on Saturday, lets see how it goes


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

*Updated!!!*

Cant seem to get past 343 FSB without overvolting the CPU... hrmmm I can post at 344 @4.32ghz but i get a CPU OverVolt Error when windows goes to load...  Damnnit i want to hit 18 sec


----------



## _jM (Dec 12, 2008)

*18 sec mark yay.. update this pls*

Finally  got it! Now I will be shoot'n for the 17s mark!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 13, 2008)

congrats on your 18 sec pass jm, I just updated the score list


----------



## trickson (Dec 13, 2008)

I need to be updated new ASUS P5N-D Mobo CPU is GREAT TOO NOW ! just look ! 







More ram as well 4GB's !!


----------



## Binge (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey nice score on that Q6600!    It's still the best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## trickson (Dec 13, 2008)

Binge said:


> Hey nice score on that Q6600!    It's still the best bang for the buck IMO.



Yeah but I have to say this was not possible on the EVGA 680i this ASUS P5N-D is great !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

for now with the i7, still learning it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

better run, tied with sno.lcn


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that the NEW i7 cores should be listed separately .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

trickson said:


> I think that the NEW i7 cores should be listed separately .



Trickson, with all due respect, I understand your point of view, but if this was the case, I will have to have over 10 different charts.  You can still clearly see the quickest quad core overall, and you can still see the quickest socket 775, etc.

CHeck the first post in two minutes, i'll add something to kinda break it down a bit and make it easier.


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Trickson, with all due respect, I understand your point of view, but if this was the case, I will have to have over 10 different charts.  You can still clearly see the quickest quad core overall, and you can still see the quickest socket 775, etc.
> 
> CHeck the first post in two minutes, i'll add something to kinda break it down a bit and make it easier.



I know but with the huge advancement with the core i7 over the older models I just thought it would be more clearer to people running the older quads over the i7 core quads is all . make any sense ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

trickson said:


> I know but with the huge advancement with the core i7 over the older models I just thought it would be more clearer to people running the older quads over the i7 core quads is all . make any sense ?



it does bro.  Check out the list now, looks the same, except I color coded intel apart from AMD, and I put some notes next to certain scores to help with your thought.

I also have the core i7's in green to seperate them apart too!


----------



## trickson (Dec 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> it does bro.  Check out the list now, looks the same, except I color coded intel apart from AMD, and I put some notes next to certain scores to help with your thought.
> 
> I also have the core i7's in green to seperate them apart too!



OK that is a lot better . Thank You .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2008)

trickson said:


> OK that is a lot better . Thank You .



no problem bro


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

Set the RAM speed to 1066 MHz and well I get this now not really much of an improvement at all but a some ..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

^^nice, what about your timings? Try tweaking those a bit?  Good run, scores updated.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^nice, what about your timings? Try tweaking those a bit?  Good run, scores updated.



I think they are as tight as they could possibly get . 5-5-5-15 .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

trickson said:


> I think they are as tight as they could possibly get . 5-5-5-15 .



if you are crazy like me and also like Cdawall you could get them tighter with more voltage


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you are crazy like me and also like Cdawall you could get them tighter with more voltage



No no Suicide runs for me this is as close to that as I am willing to go . My RAM has a fan on it now and boy oh boy every thing is as fast as I expected with this new mobo just look over here . I am getting more and more out of this thing than I could have ever thought of getting from the EVGA mobo . One other thing I will be getting a liquid cooler very soon and then I can push this CPU even higher ! 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1107983#post1107983


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice run trickson! Is that your 24/7 clocks?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

trickson said:


> No no Suicide runs for me this is as close to that as I am willing to go . My RAM has a fan on it now and boy oh boy every thing is as fast as I expected with this new mobo just look over here . I am getting more and more out of this thing than I could have ever thought of getting from the EVGA mobo . One other thing I will be getting a liquid cooler very soon and then I can push this CPU even higher !
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1107983#post1107983



I'm going to be doing a suicide run on my 4850e some time after xmas i am trying for 3.6ghz and 1100+ ram speed @4-4-4-12  should prove to be a P.I.T.A or who knows i may kill everything i hope not. I already killed one of my reapers


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run trickson! Is that your 24/7 clocks?



YES I am even folding right now . 24/7 !


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2008)

trickson said:


> YES I am even folding right now . 24/7 !



nice clocks. and thanks for folding. fold on bro fold on


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice clocks. and thanks for folding. fold on bro fold on



Thank you ! Yes EVERY ONE SHOULD FOLD !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm going to be doing a suicide run on my 4850e some time after xmas i am trying for 3.6ghz and 1100+ ram speed @4-4-4-12  should prove to be a P.I.T.A or who knows i may kill everything i hope not. I already killed one of my reapers



I can haz what you don't kill ? 



trickson said:


> Thank you ! Yes EVERY ONE SHOULD FOLD !



You deserve a thanks just for that!


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can haz what you don't kill ?
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve a thanks just for that!



Thank you , I think if every one here folded we would have the cure ! Just look at the mega beasts we have here I will put mine to use as long as it is alive ! 
EVERY ONE FOLD IT IS FREE ! !


----------



## cdawall (Dec 16, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if you are crazy like me and also like Cdawall you could get them tighter with more voltage





p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm going to be doing a suicide run on my 4850e some time after xmas i am trying for 3.6ghz and 1100+ ram speed @4-4-4-12  should prove to be a P.I.T.A or who knows i may kill everything i hope not. I already killed one of my reapers



just as a reference i have _yet_ to kill anything oc'ing it but then again....


----------



## thraxed (Dec 16, 2008)

@ stock settings out of the box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks updated.!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

new best, still working on it, starting to get limited by the factory heat sink


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 17, 2008)

And the fastest Phenom X4 9950 BE wPrime 32M run on air will be...






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=464471

CP, you should dare me now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2008)

you got me there dude, updated and you are now the quickest phenom.  My AMD rig is down now so no competition for you, for now buahahahahha.  Congrats dude


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2008)

my updated score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

*@ Asylum*

nice jump bro, thinking of going any higher?  how are your temps and what voltage did it take to do that?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2008)

1.5 volts to get there!!


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Asylum said:


> 1.5 volts to get there!!



I wish my E5200 was that easy. Once I get to a FSB of 340 i need at least 1.57v and anything past that is 1.6v or more... 

Good run dude


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got me there dude, updated and you are now the quickest phenom.  My AMD rig is down now so no competition for you, for now buahahahahha.  Congrats dude



wut?
when?
how?
why?
etr?
??????????????????????????

first run


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 18, 2008)

may as well add this CP
i hate the volts but its stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

Asylum said:


> 1.5 volts to get there!!



thats not bad, looks like you got a pretty decent chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

servermonkey said:


> wut?
> when?
> how?
> why?
> ...



My M3A79-T crapped while putting the waterblocks, I must have shorted it or something.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> may as well add this CP
> i hate the volts but its stable



dude, I think you just got a high voltage chip, mine was the complete opposite.  However yours is very similar to my 9950.  My 9950 needed 1.5v for 3.3 and about 1.55-1.60v for 3.4 GHz to bench, never was stable that high.  My daily settings was 3.2 Ghz at 1.425v.


----------



## _jM (Dec 19, 2008)

Patty! Ima try for 4.3-4.5ghz tonite while its cold outside.. heheh got the case wide open and in front of a window with a box fan facing the mobo tray along with pulling in that sweet cool air 
Ima start off with more juice than i nomally would use, but if thats not doing it I wonder if i lowerd my ram speed and volts on the ram, upped the NB, lil more juice to the FSB termination would do the trick? Wish me luck!

I love being able to run neck and neck with the E8400 and 8500's in here with my cheap ass E5200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

_jM said:


> Patty! Ima try for 4.3-4.5ghz tonite while its cold outside.. heheh got the case wide open and in front of a window with a box fan facing the mobo tray along with pulling in that sweet cool air
> Ima start off with more juice than i nomally would use, but if thats not doing it I wonder if i lowerd my ram speed and volts on the ram, upped the NB, lil more juice to the FSB termination would do the trick? Wish me luck!



Goodluck my friend!! :Toast:  I want some good updates tonight 

Updated as of now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2008)

my best so far, finally got the i7 on water 

Not bad at all for dual channel memory running at 600 MHz!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

nice JR. I see you got your E5200.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2008)

when i get back home i'm going to try to get the quickest true AMD dual core on my 4850e before i get my X2 7750BE I think 3.4ghz on the 4850e should give me that if i can get a good speed on the ram


EDIT: my board doesn't have the 7750 on the support list will it still work or would it be better to just get a Tri core that is on the list?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanx pos.

Hmm 7750BE .. interesting ....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats JR.  hows the E5200 treating ya so far?  How ya like it?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

e5200 @ stock = e1200 @ 3.2Ghz, same ram settings on both. Truly am enjoying it. Will be a while before I crank it up.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 24, 2008)

I oc'd to 4.2Ghz stable but I leave rig at 4.0Ghz.
I'll be oc'ing back up to 4.2Ghz and see the score then.

Till now this is my 4.0Ghz score (it shows 2.67 in the Wprime because of C1E / speedstep -- in cpu-z it shows 4.0Ghz)


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I oc'd to 4.2Ghz stable but I leave rig at 4.0Ghz.
> I'll be oc'ing back up to 4.2Ghz and see the score then.
> 
> Till now this is my 4.0Ghz score (it shows 2.67 in the Wprime because of C1E / speedstep -- in cpu-z it shows 4.0Ghz)




Amazing overclock for the voltage!   Awesome job BP


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> Amazing overclock for the voltage!   Awesome job BP



Thanks, I guess that I was lucky and got a good chip.  I make it to 4.2Ghz with temperatures in the 50's during intel burn.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

updated

very nice run black Panther 

*@ jR*

its impressive how much faster it is heh?


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

Is the i7 only CPU that can beat Phenom clock to clock in this benchmark? What I've seen is that only i7 is above my Phenom score with lower CPU clock speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Is the i7 only CPU that can beat Phenom clock to clock in this benchmark? What I've seen is that only i7 is above my Phenom score with lower CPU clock speed.



Looks like Phenoms scale very very good in this benchmark.  I wouldn't say its faster than all of the ones.  faster than some Q's, maybe, but overall the Q is a faster chip, you tend to see more faster Q's than faster Phenoms, although there is many faster Phenoms, get what I'm trying to say?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

Meizuman said:


> Is the i7 only CPU that can beat Phenom clock to clock in this benchmark? What I've seen is that only i7 is above my Phenom score with lower CPU clock speed.





Chicken Patty said:


> Looks like Phenoms scale very very good in this benchmark.  I wouldn't say its faster than all of the ones.  faster than some Q's, maybe, but overall the Q is a faster chip, you tend to see more faster Q's than faster Phenoms, although there is many faster Phenoms, get what I'm trying to say?



Wait what??? If you look Intel CPUs are all over Phenoms


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

updated


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 24, 2008)

Binge said:


> Wait what??? If you look Intel CPUs are all over Phenoms


They all are running higher clock speeds.


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2008)

I see what you mean via our score list but that q6600 is so close it hurts to matching clock for clock.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

what about mine?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

smartali89 said:


> what about mine?



Hey smartali, thanks for the post, but I think you have the wrong benchmark.  THis is Wprime, not super pI.


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah I know but the benchy is correct... I had this image with superpi and cpu-z yesterday.. so I just added the wprime part in it..


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey  CP  why don't ya get Kei into this thread since he loves the 1-4 core benches... see what his low volt high clock cpu do?

Plus Phyclone and his serious clocks...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

smartali89 said:


> yeah I know but the benchy is correct... I had this image with superpi and cpu-z yesterday.. so I just added the wprime part in it..



hahahah, sorry dude, I really didnt see it.  Updating now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey  CP  why don't ya get Kei into this thread since he loves the 1-4 core benches... see what his low volt high clock cpu do?
> 
> Plus Phyclone and his serious clocks...



perhaps I should send them an invite


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo CP. Yeah it's quite interesting how much of a span in such little difference in budget of a cpu. Oh also i am going to be posting more benches soon of the e1200. Be forewarned they are going to be slower but they are going to be on the Abit board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yo CP. Yeah it's quite interesting how much of a span in such little difference in budget of a cpu. Oh also i am going to be posting more benches soon of the e1200. Be forewarned they are going to be slower but they are going to be on the Abit board.



yeah bro, I can tell your super happy with the new chip .  Ill be here waiting   Post'em up!!!


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

thats is my best oc till now and ranking the top10 is really awesome for me... thanx CP

and after SuperPI ranking updates I will be there too in the top 30


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 24, 2008)

Not amazing but


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

here comes another one


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 24, 2008)

a bit more fast...


----------



## human_error (Dec 24, 2008)

Just ran wprime on my box, still need to do a lot of tweaking to oc it better though (and my memory really needs sorting out)..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2008)

Took me a little work but ...


----------



## human_error (Dec 24, 2008)

human_error said:


> Just ran wprime on my box, still need to do a lot of tweaking to oc it better though (and my memory really needs sorting out)..



Scratch that score, managed to get another few mhz out of her, but i'm hitting real thermal limits, think i may have too much as5 on my cpu as it's hitting 80deg under full load, 48deg idle. (saying that my NB is hitting 60deg under normal gaming conditions, think i'll need to wblock that next...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the scores guys, updating in a few minutes.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got the board I bought from a fellow TPU on Monday.
Will be slapping an AMD Phenom X3 Black Edition (8750) in it... we will see if it can reach 3.0Ghz. Tri-Cores count right? lol.  The X3 should beat the 8600/8500 (not clock for clock).
The X2 7750 beats the Intel E8600/8500 clock for clock tho... might get one of those also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

Flyordie said:


> Just got the board I bought from a fellow TPU on Monday.
> Will be slapping an AMD Phenom X3 Black Edition (8750) in it... we will see if it can reach 3.0Ghz. Tri-Cores count right? lol.  The X3 should beat the 8600/8500 (not clock for clock).
> The X2 7750 beats the Intel E8600/8500 clock for clock tho... might get one of those also.



Im not sure about the x2 beating the E8600 and 8500 clock for clock, but hey lets see it .

Yes tri cores do count.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2008)

ok its updated   JR, moving on up bro!!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 26, 2008)

5ghz reached with 1.536Vcore load.....


----------



## freakshow (Dec 26, 2008)

32M - 19.109 sec 

E7200 @ 4040Mhz
GSkil 2x1gig @ 1056Mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> 5ghz reached with 1.536Vcore load.....





scores updated.

Congrats Giorgos!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

@ freakshow

updated, and thanks for the results, but you should move the windows to the side of the screen next time, gives you better performance


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I was wondering if you guys in here can throw in some of your results for wPrime.  Only the 32m benchmark please
> 
> ...



Cp please update me Phenom please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

> Cp please update me Phenom please



done, thanks.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 28, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> done, thanks.


cool bro thanks alot mate!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> cool bro thanks alot mate!!!



anytime!


----------



## BATOFF3 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just put together a new 3rd Rig consisiting of a Q6600 G0 @ 3.6, GA-P45-DQ6, 4 gb ram, HD3870. The boxed cpu Ive had as a spare. Motherboard is new and the 3870 a spare. 
This Rigs results are:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

BATOFF said:


> I just put together a new 3rd Rig consisiting of a Q6600 G0 @ 3.6, GA-P45-DQ6, 4 gb ram, HD3870. The boxed cpu Ive had as a spare. Motherboard is new and the 3870 a spare.
> This Rigs results are:



damn dude, what are you going to do with 3 rigs?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Yo CP check this out.


----------



## BATOFF3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, what are you going to do with 3 rigs?



2 words........... Pron Farm !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

BATOFF said:


> 2 words........... Pron Farm !



pron farm?  Not familiar with that...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

JR, i'll update it now, I will update the single thread and the 2 threads.  Since you can only run a max of two cores, I will not post the rest as it is not a true tri or dual core.  You ok with that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Actually, it's my 24/7 settings. You don't have to update, just wanted to show yah.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, it's my 24/7 settings. You don't have to update, just wanted to show yah.



i thought it was a new best, I just updated and I figured you had a better run so I only added your singel thread score


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i thought it was a new best, I just updated and I figured you had a better run so I only added your singel thread score



Nah...

I'm not going to push this chip any further UNLESS I can get a higher bandwith on my ram (which I doubt).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nah...
> 
> I'm not going to push this chip any further UNLESS I can get a higher bandwith on my ram (which I doubt).



what are the settings on your RAM right now?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

1Ghz CL5 2.1v, I did get them to post 1066 CL5 2.2v but they were flaky.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1Ghz CL5 2.1v, I did get them to post 1066 CL5 2.2v but they were flaky.



i had my super talents, post at 1066 2.1 V timings by SPD.  try bringing down your voltage on them, that fixed my problem and I was able to actually run them at 1066 at less voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> i had my super talents, post at 1066 2.1 V timings by SPD.  try bringing down your voltage on them, that fixed my problem and I was able to actually run them at 1066 at less voltage.



Oh I've been tweaking timings on these reapers ALOT. @ 2.1v they max @ 1032mhz CL5.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh I've been tweaking timings on these reapers ALOT. @ 2.1v they max @ 1032mhz CL5.



well thats not bad at all regardless dude, plus they were free


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2008)

Wish I could get em to post with CL6 (I don't got the b***s to edit their SPD) to see exactly how much bandwith I can push behind em.


----------



## _jM (Dec 30, 2008)

So far I have these G.skills paired with my new Black Dragons @ 1120mhz and both sets I can get them to CL4 but with some really wierd timings... other than than, im actually suprized at how well they both interact with eachother, really the only difference ive seen is the stock volts. (running both at 2.2v)


----------



## cr41gey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, New to Forum, heres my score!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

cr41gey said:


> Hi, New to Forum, heres my score!



hi there and welcome to TPU buddy, hope you enjoy your stay here 


THe scorelist has been updated with your scores


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 30, 2008)

is it possible that my 4850e could already be degrading? I used to run 3ghz on about 1.28v stable 24/7 and now it takes 1.31v and i could get 3.4ghz @1.52v now i can't get it to boot a 3.4ghz on any voltage i even gave it 1.7v and still BSOD when loading windows 

BTW CPU temp was 41c idle and didn't hit the 65c shut off temp that i have set


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is it possible that my 4850e could already be degrading? I used to run 3ghz on about 1.28v stable 24/7 and now it takes 1.31v and i could get 3.4ghz @1.52v now i can't get it to boot a 3.4ghz on any voltage i even gave it 1.7v and still BSOD when loading windows
> 
> BTW CPU temp was 41c idle and didn't hit the 65c shut off temp that i have set



possible, but I doubt it dude, maybe something else?


----------



## msgclb (Dec 31, 2008)

32M @ 5.819 sec

Core i7 965 @ 4350 MHz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

updated, thats a heck of a run msgclb


----------



## msgclb (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, thats a heck of a run msgclb



It would be if it was a 920. ^^^ Core i7 965. 

I've discovered that I need a bigger case. When I installed my GTX 260 in my Antec 1200 there's not enough room for me at the same time! Adding a second GTX 260 would be a nightmare.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

msgclb said:


> It would be if it was a 920. ^^^ Core i7 965.
> 
> I've discovered that I need a bigger case. When I installed my GTX 260 in my Antec 1200 there's not enough room for me at the same time! Adding a second GTX 260 would be a nightmare.



holy crap, i added it to your 920 i didnt notice, you remember what your best with the 920 was so I can put it back?


----------



## msgclb (Dec 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, i added it to your 920 i didnt notice, you remember what your best with the 920 was so I can put it back?



Core i7 920 4074 @ 6.374 sec.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1092011&postcount=287


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Core i7 920 4074 @ 6.374 sec.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1092011&postcount=287



thanks dude, ill add that one as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

please update my score CP...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

updated


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2009)

well this is all i wanted!!!! please update again.... now this gives the other Phenom holders some thing to go up against!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well this is all i wanted!!!! please update again.... now this gives the other Phenom holders some thing to go up against!!



updated dude.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 2, 2009)

got some scores for this one also..

http://img.techpowerup.org/090101/Untitledwprime.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> got some scores for this one also..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090101/Untitledwprime.jpg



updated.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well this is all i wanted!!!! please update again.... now this gives the other Phenom holders some thing to go up against!!



Mind if you show your RAM setup too?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Mind if you show your RAM setup too?



His RAM should be running at 4-4-4-12-20 @ 480 MHz, lets see if I got lucky with this guess


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> Mind if you show your RAM setup too?


its a secret lol!!!!

i run 4.4.4.12.21 T2 @960mhz 2.22v (800Mhz setting) and unganged.....
the Channel Interleaving is set to [XOR of Address bits 20:16,9] this helps free up the ram a bit since these Tracers totally blow!!
Is that all ya wanted to know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> its a secret lol!!!!
> 
> i run 4.4.4.12.21 T2 @960mhz 2.22v (800Mhz setting) and unganged.....
> the Channel Interleaving is set to [XOR of Address bits 20:16,9] this helps free up the ram a bit since these Tracers totally blow!!
> Is that all ya wanted to know?



bam i got it right!!!!!!!  just got one timing off!  haha im good.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> His RAM should be running at 4-4-4-12-20 @ 480 MHz, lets see if I got lucky with this guess


close lol.... you missed just by one number CP but the trick is setting the XOR address so these tracers run stable close to 1000mhz at lower timings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> close lol.... you missed just by one number CP but the trick is setting the XOR address so these tracers run stable close to 1000mhz at lower timings



ill keep that in mind for when I get my AMD rig running again.


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 4, 2009)

This is done with wPrime 1.55. It is still the only accepted version @ hwbot.org

What I have experienced, 2.00 gives somewhat faster times. Not much but still. I got one result of 10,8xx with it but had little problems so then I switched to 1.55 in order to get "official" result. Now this result is on 3rd place @ hwbot


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 6, 2009)

CP, you should update the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> CP, you should update the list



sorry bro, i'll do it now, my internet has been down for a few days now.  my modem went bad, and today I received the replacement today and it ws defective 

Anyways, I came to my buddies house so i'll update it in a few minutes.  Thanks dude, glad you missed me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2009)

alright ladies, its updated.


hey Brad, this is a no no, they knocked you off the number one spot for Phenoms, you gotta give him a comeback bro!!!


----------



## smartali89 (Jan 8, 2009)

more power 4.4ghz On Stock!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> alright ladies, its updated.
> 
> 
> hey Brad, this is a no no, they knocked you off the number one spot for Phenoms, you gotta give him a comeback bro!!!


haha ill see  CP... ill try to get a lower score than that ghz for ghz.... i see Mez has been ranting and raving ever sense i took top spot away saying this and that about Hbot ver numbers and its the only one still used by them... Guess what? this is TPU not Hbot.... so what version do we need to use? i just used the one you linked me to so time will tell lol...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> haha ill see  CP... ill try to get a lower score than that ghz for ghz.... i see Mez has been ranting and raving ever sense i took top spot away saying this and that about Hbot ver numbers and its the only one still used by them... Guess what? this is TPU not Hbot.... so what version do we need to use? i just used the one you linked me to so time will tell lol...



yeah the one i linked is fine, they are both the same I would say.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

updated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah the one i linked is fine, they are both the same I would say.


not to others ... 
oh well i can still say im top for the 9850's lol.... and its a cpu 100mhz slower outta the box than the 9950..

Ill test later since im off to build a rig for a buddie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> not to others ...
> oh well i can still say im top for the 9850's lol.... and its a cpu 100mhz slower outta the box than the 9950..
> 
> Ill test later since im off to build a rig for a buddie



cool dude keep us posted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 9, 2009)

i am SOOO close yet so far from the fastest TRUE AMD Dual core but this is better then before 
maybe if i put in my other ram and run dual channel and possibly alittle faster on the ram would take care of that. CPU is at its max clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks POS

scores updated.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 12, 2009)

My first run with Windows 7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

^^ not bad, how you like windows 7 so far?>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2009)

@CP you should try windows 7 its pretty good but my bluetooth won't connect to my phone using windows 7 but will in Vista and XP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP you should try windows 7 its pretty good but my bluetooth won't connect to my phone using windows 7 but will in Vista and XP



i tried to download the beta version, but it wont, gave ma  key and everything, just can't get it to download, any suggestions?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i tried to download the beat version, but it wont, gave ma  key and everything, just can't get it to download, any suggestions?



use IE and not FF or any other broweser that is what i had to do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> use IE and not FF or any other broweser that is what i had to do



I was using Internet Exploder bro, didn't work it blew up


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ not bad, how you like windows 7 so far?>


Honestly since 1989 i have been impressed with two MS products, NT and XP, until now.
This is very impressive OS. It is snappier then Vista for sure. I'll get a chance to use/play
with it this week and try and report back.


----------



## soryuuha (Jan 12, 2009)

hi guys, im new here, correct me if im wrong 





direct link : http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/3/1/12...52m_80e1230.jpg

ID : http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=1279


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

soryuuha said:


> hi guys, im new here, correct me if im wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the post, but the we need a bigger screenshot buddy, can't read it.


----------



## soryuuha (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks for the post, but the we need a bigger screenshot buddy, can't read it.



click the direct link


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

soryuuha said:


> hi guys, im new here, correct me if im wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...







soryuuha said:


> click the direct link



you are my life saver  

Scores updated, first Phenom II on here, keep them coming guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

updated.

one thing, first phenom II to post here, check out this part of the scoreboard, clock for clock it rocks


# soryuuha - Phenom II 940 - 3825 MHz - 9.657
# MetalRacer - Core 2 Quad Q9550 4010 MHz - 9.715
# sno.lcn - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4604 MHz - 9.844
# DOM - Xeon X3350 3802 MHz - 10.186
# fatguy1992 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4005 MHz - 10.249
# BATOFF - Core 2 Quad Q6600 3915 MHz - 10.500
# kyle2020 - Core 2 Quad Q6600 4005 MHz - 10.578


----------



## soryuuha (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the update


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

i cant wait until i get paulie's 945 i so want to take a crack at the i7's on there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i cant wait until i get paulie's 945 i so want to take a crack at the i7's on there



I would like to create a thread to compare i7's versus Phenom II's.  Ill volunteer to test my chip out at certain clock levels, and in certain benchmarks.  Then the guys with the PHenom can do the same and see how they compete.  I'll do it with Hyper THreading off so that each chip has 4 physical cores and threads.  This way they are as even as they can be.  But then again, that thread will turn into hell!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would like to create a thread to compare i7's versus Phenom II's.  Ill volunteer to test my chip out at certain clock levels, and in certain benchmarks.  Then the guys with the PHenom can do the same and see how they compete.  I'll do it with Hyper THreading off so that each chip has 4 physical cores and threads.  This way they are as even as they can be.  But then again, that thread will turn into hell!!!



yea i already got an infraction for calling someone out in one of those threads lol. we need a mod to start it and strictly run it. no random banter straight results


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

Heya CP! Pretty soon I am going to be seeing what the Abit can do. If I give you a couple screenies can you post 2 different bench scores for me? One outliinng DFI, one with Abit?

EDIT:

@P2 vs i7 thread

IMO, very very biased thread. I say wait until AM3 boards hit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya CP! Pretty soon I am going to be seeing what the Abit can do. If I give you a couple screenies can you post 2 different bench scores for me? One outliinng DFI, one with Abit?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I dont get why its biased, I want to see how they compare thats all.

I'll just find out on my own, my M3A79-T is heading back soon, i'll get a Phenom II 940 as planned.  Then i'll do my own benches.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont get why its biased, I want to see how they compare thats all.



Well, ddr3 vs. ddr2 ...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2009)

does this bench on AMD systems like tighter timings or higher speed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does this bench on AMD systems like tighter timings or higher speed?



i think it likes speed, the smallest increase in clocks made a big difference for me.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, ddr3 vs. ddr2 ...



good DDR2 can keep even with DDR3. i have some patriot sticks that give DDR3 a run for its money


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> good DDR2 can keep even with DDR3. i have some patriot sticks that give DDR3 a run for its money



Ok, then lets get some cheap 800mhz to CP then  

But your also saying you wouldnt like to see an even base with the same ddr3 sticks, same psu, same video card?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok, then lets get some cheap 800mhz to CP then
> 
> But your also saying you wouldnt like to see an even base with the same ddr3 sticks, same psu, same video card?



no i would lol i just was pointing out ram isn't the issue here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no i would lol i just was pointing out ram isn't the issue here



You think so ... ?? I see it as that it would make or break the P2 build.


----------



## ntdouglas (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok guys, this should make the top 29. I didn't crank it up for this bench. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

updated


----------



## equinox (Jan 13, 2009)

9.520 http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=810870

phenomII at 3895
foxconn a79a-s
geil estoria pc8500 5-5-5-15
have not pushed past 3.9 yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL ...






I just bested my best


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2009)

8.173@3.199GHZ on crapola value ram.The Corsair will be here tomorrow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 13, 2009)

well from testing it looks like it likes tight ram timings better then higher speed ram with loose timings...


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2009)

Time to upgrade my score please !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the posts guys, updated the scoreboard 


JR you beat your score by 0.01 secs , hey its better regardless


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> JR you beat your score by 0.01 secs , hey its better regardless



BUT ... at a lower clock too 

EDIT: Oh and list it on the DFI....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> BUT ... at a lower clock too
> 
> EDIT: Oh and list it on the DFI....



TRUE, your previous best was at 4008 MHz, this one was 4.0 GHz flat!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

heres a run with HT disabled, still don't know what you Phenom II guys are scared off, this thing flies with HT off too, but its not that bad.  with HT enabled then obviously odds change a lot, but see for yourself, considering I am clocked higher than the Phenom II's in here and some DDR3 RAM, you guys are doing good!!  One thing though, My RAM can go way higher and tighter but I'm looking for the max on the CPU for now so i'll mess with that later!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

going to have my 945BE ES on wednesdayish so ill get one for you and i should be pretty comparable. 2x2GB of 1200mhz ram


----------



## trickson (Jan 13, 2009)

I am just happy to be on the list my Q6600 is getting old now  and still looks good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> going to have my 945BE ES on wednesdayish so ill get one for you and i should be pretty comparable. 2x2GB of 1200mhz ram



Can't wait


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> going to have my 945BE ES on wednesdayish so ill get one for you and i should be pretty comparable. 2x2GB of 1200mhz ram



 NO WAI!? Benches benches benches!!!! Especially some Wprime!


DId you ever end up getting that 7750?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> NO WAI!? Benches benches benches!!!! Especially some Wprime!
> 
> 
> DId you ever end up getting that 7750?



yep its on its way back from RMA my 3500+ is running nicely right now though will wprime it after the VGA drivers install on windows 7

here's my atom though


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

stock atom intel mobo with no way to oc even thru windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^Cdawall, want me to add it ?


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> stock atom intel mobo with no way to oc even thru windows


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey its cool though cdawall, I bet that Intel Atom system you got pulls under 95W on full load.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

trickson said:


>



what are you laughing at?



Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^Cdawall, want me to add it ?



sure why not lol



JrRacinFan said:


> Hey its cool though cdawall, I bet that Intel Atom system you got pulls under 95W on full load.



it pulls way under 95w @full load. and even less running what i got it to run the internet its a very nimble box even folding while i'm browsing its not any slower than my main rig


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2009)

I can laugh at any thing I want and that score makes me .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

trickson said:


> I can laugh at any thing I want and that score makes me .



meh whateves i like the system. it runs beautifully in windows 7


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> meh whateves i like the system. it runs beautifully in windows 7



Yeah I do also. Would make the perfect HTPC, fast enough to do Blu Ray but yet easy on the electric bill. 

Which I think I may put together another HTPC out of a few of my old parts. Use it in my bedroom.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah I do also. Would make the perfect HTPC, fast enough to do Blu Ray but yet easy on the electric bill.
> 
> Which I think I may put together another HTPC out of a few of my old parts. Use it in my bedroom.



i'm currently in a toss up if i want a 8x00 PCI card or to leave my system how it is...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i'm currently in a toss up if i want a 8x00 PCI card or to leave my system how it is...



Well, a new card wouldn't be worthwhile on the wallet. It's going to be PCI and they can get pretty expensive for something that performs like sh*t compared to PCI-e counterparts in the same price range. Only do it if you have the urge and funds.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 14, 2009)

8400GS is like $60 and would let me 1080P without any issues


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to do this to you but can I get another update ?






WAHOOOOO 3.8GHz !!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

update!!!!!!!


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 15, 2009)

7.412


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 7.412



nice run, updated.


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 15, 2009)

8.50s - Phenom II 940 @ 4853mhz

Validation link http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=811670

More to come very soon )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> 8.50s - Phenom II 940 @ 4853mhz
> 
> Validation link http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=811670
> 
> More to come very soon )



thats one sick run bro.  I just updated the score list, and that run got you #1 as far as Quad Core AMD's!! 


A little observation, the Phenom II is supposed to perform around where the Q9500's perform but not as good as the Core 2 Extreme line.  However see below where your Phenom was quicker than your best run with the Core 2 Extreme and slightly lower clocks.  Got any ideas why, or maybe just that the Phenom II is quicker????

# sno.lcn - Phenom II 940 - 4853 MHz - 8.500 - Quickest AMD
# sno.lcn - Core 2 Extreme QX9650 5040 MHz - 8.547 - Quickest socket 775


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 15, 2009)

It's because the QX9650 run was done under windows XP, and horribly unoptimized.  It was a boot and bench, no time to tweak.  The PhenToo run was under vista, which gave a good boost, but it wasn't very optimized.  


I'm working on an extensive QX9650 vs. PII 940 shootout, with as close to identical settings as possible. I'm shooting for finishing over the weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> It's because the QX9650 run was done under windows XP, and horribly unoptimized.  It was a boot and bench, no time to tweak.  The PhenToo run was under vista, which gave a good boost, but it wasn't very optimized.
> 
> 
> I'm working on an extensive QX9650 vs. PII 940 shootout, with as close to identical settings as possible. I'm shooting for finishing over the weekend



I thought phenoms decreased alot in vista, at least mine did???

Anyhow, keep us posted on the results


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2009)

6.414


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Jupiter (Jan 16, 2009)

I was kinda bored and DRDNA looks like will catch up to my score soon
so i made another run. Am sure you can beat this C-P


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 6.414




nice run, finally got up there to the 4 GHz area 


cdawall said:


>




dude awesome clock on that 7750!!!


Jupiter said:


> I was kinda bored and DRDNA looks like will catch up to my score soon
> so i made another run. Am sure you can beat this C-P



Meh, i wont try for now dude,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Updated


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nice run, finally got up there to the 4 GHz area




Yes Sir ....will be trying for higher this week-end! These damn Intel chips are awsome ,but they are so very much different to the 754/939's that I am use to ....I like it though! I never had a chip before that was so easy to clock


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

beat your phenom CP


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 16, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Yes Sir ....will be trying for higher this week-end! These damn Intel chips are awsome ,but they are so very much different to the 754/939's that I am use to ....I like it though! I never had a chip before that was so easy to clock



Awesome setup you have there. The only thing keeping many
of us from OC higher is temps. Looking forward to see some high
OC from your beast. Good luck bud.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Yes Sir ....will be trying for higher this week-end! These damn Intel chips are awsome ,but they are so very much different to the 754/939's that I am use to ....I like it though! I never had a chip before that was so easy to clock




One thing, from stock to about 3.8 GHz they are super easy to overclock, why?  Well you dont really need to mess with voltages except for the more obvious vcore and DRAM.  But after that you have to start tweaking it to perfection to go higher, and thats when things get hectic lol.  But overall they are very easy to overclock 


cdawall said:


> beat your phenom CP



woohoo, nice bro, i hope I get my phenom rig up soon again, fuckers still havent RMA'ed my board, i'm so pissed they still have it laying around.  I called today since they had told me they would get it out this morning and nothing!!!!  no answer.  This is BS im starting to really get pissed.



Jupiter said:


> Awesome setup you have there. The only thing keeping many
> of us from OC higher is temps. Looking forward to see some high
> OC from your beast. Good luck bud.



bro, i have something for everyone early next week, hopefully it works as planned!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> beat your phenom CP


Nice clocks CD very nice!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 17, 2009)

7.27 - QX9650

Verification link - http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=812200

Just playing around with some spare LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

awesome run!!! updated!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

AMD 7750 on *1* core






so close for single core's 1st place!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

and here is the single core 1st place


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and here is the single core 1st place


----------



## DOM (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice run DOM! Compared clock for clock for other cpu's around your time, that is FAST!!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

*PII 920 joins the party*

Okay CP you can finally add a Phenom II 920 to your list 

I've still got some work to do but the score is worthy enough to put it up there now. I'm going to try a few things to get more out of the northbridge which is really holding my score back.

Kei


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei! Where the heck you been? Nice to see you come back with a bang. 

@chk Pat
Tried to get me a 4.2Ghz wprime run earlier today. Didn't work out so well and ended up reinstalling Win7.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Jr, I've been hiding out in my cave for the past few months. It's my secret hideout 

I may put in a run at 3.71Ghz next week once I take off the stock heatsink/fan and put my Xigmatek back on. 

Kei


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 17, 2009)

6.960s - Phenom II 940 @ 5616mhz

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=812405


I'm starting to love this chip.  Could have gone higher, but I ran out of LN2, even did this run on a dry pot.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

lol it clocked better than your QX9650  for what 1/10th the price?


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't come close to maxing out the QX9650 yet, was saving the LN2 for this 


You're right, these things are incredible as far as clocks/$$ go, especially for a quad


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> I haven't come close to maxing out the QX9650 yet, was saving the LN2 for this
> 
> 
> You're right, these things are incredible as far as clocks/$$ go, especially for a quad



well push them both up!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

hey cdawall and everyone else, i'll update shortly, just got my new HDD so im going thru a fresh re install of windows, so once I finish setting up everything ,ill update this thread


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey cdawall and everyone else, i'll update shortly, just got my new HDD so im going thru a fresh re install of windows, so once I finish setting up everything ,ill update this thread



sweet


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

*Update before you update *

Okay I just did one last run to get the last bit I'm going to try for (seriously this time) with the current stock cooler and mismatched ram.

............................also I know it's rude but I had to do a Dual Core run too since CP did his and posted with his 9950. I can say I wasn't a complete ____ (fill in the blank) so I didn't run the highest setting under dual core but close enough.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I just did one last run to get the last bit I'm going to try for (seriously this time) with the current stock cooler and mismatched ram.
> 
> ............................also I know it's rude but I had to do a Dual Core run too since CP did his and posted with his 9950. I can say I wasn't a complete ____ (fill in the blank) so I didn't run the highest setting under dual core but close enough.
> 
> Kei



thats why I got them labeled 

Updating now, allow me like ten minutes.


----------



## DOM (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I just did one last run to get the last bit I'm going to try for (seriously this time) with the current stock cooler and mismatched ram.
> 
> ............................also I know it's rude but I had to do a Dual Core run too since CP did his and posted with his 9950. I can say I wasn't a complete ____ (fill in the blank) so I didn't run the highest setting under dual core but close enough.
> 
> Kei



why are you using an old cpu-z lol and why not a cpu-z in the dual core run  cuz ur still running 4 cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I just did one last run to get the last bit I'm going to try for (seriously this time) with the current stock cooler and mismatched ram.
> 
> ............................also I know it's rude but I had to do a Dual Core run too since CP did his and posted with his 9950. I can say I wasn't a complete ____ (fill in the blank) so I didn't run the highest setting under dual core but close enough.
> 
> Kei



kei was that 20sec. pass the dual core one, sorry screenshot is a bit confusing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

ok I updated the scoreboard, I had to remove the colors, was getting too difficult with the coding when editing.  Fastest in each category is highlighted in Red, then the fastest for each brand is in black bold text.


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

*Special screenshot update just for Dom!*



Chicken Patty said:


> kei was that 20sec. pass the dual core one, sorry screenshot is a bit confusing.



Yes it was see the new screenshot at bottom. Now update again and give me my crown! 



DOM said:


> why are you using an old cpu-z lol and why not a cpu-z in the dual core run  cuz ur still running 4 cores



Haha, hush Dom! I updated that screenshot just for you. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

here is a run of the core i7, all default, turbo mode off (21x multi), and with everything you see open, fire fox, msn, aim, real temp, etc.

Gotta love HT for these type of benchmarks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Yes it was see the new screenshot at bottom. Now update again and give me my crown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kei, you are now the quickest AMD in the dual core category


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall, you are still the quickest true dual core for AMD


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

VICTORIOUS! Hahahahahaha...I feel so dirty but I'm only following YOUR example because you did it first! 

i7 should have it's own planet because this one isn't big enough to hold the benchmarks it's capable of........

I did nearly piss myself when I saw the PII 940 in the freakin 6 second range! 

Kei

*Edit:* And TECHNICALLY speaking chuck216 is the fastest True AMD Dual Core because cdwall is cheating too using a Kuma which is just a Phenom that's been jacked of two cores! We all know what a Kuma really is.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> cdawall, you are still the quickest true dual core for AMD



thats ok ill knock his ass outta 1st place i still have a 945BE on the way and a really really good mobo


oh and way better ram 1150 CL5 on a 2x2GB kit


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats ok ill knock his ass outta 1st place i still have a 945BE on the way and a really really good mobo
> 
> 
> oh and way better ram 1150 CL5 on a 2x2GB kit



First off I have to say.........you're a cheater using that super engineering ultra mega nasty extreme chip.

Add to that....1150Mhz CL5 is pretty nice but ummm...what will you do when I take the 800Mhz (clocked to 1012Mhz cl5) ram out and only leave my *1141Mhz CL4* in the case?!? Bet you didn't know I was holding out on you guys hahaha. I'm using mixed ram sets right now because I'm being lazy and don't want to take the slower ram out of the case to do a run with only the (originally 1150Mhz CL5) super fast ram in there.

It seems as though in order to get near you I'm gonna have to do things....crap but you've got an unlocked northbridge so I'm screwed anyway because I can't get any higher than 2.3Ghz due to the locked 9x multiplier!

DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> First off I have to say.........you're a cheater using that super engineering ultra mega nasty extreme chip.
> 
> Add to that....1150Mhz CL5 is pretty nice but ummm...what will you do when I take the 800Mhz (clocked to 1012Mhz cl5) ram out and only leave my *1141Mhz CL4* in the case?!? Bet you didn't know I was holding out on you guys hahaha. I'm using mixed ram sets right now because I'm being lazy and don't want to take the slower ram out of the case to do a run with only the (originally 1150Mhz CL5) super fast ram in there.
> 
> ...



do you really want to play the ram game i have 2x1GB of D9's sitting in another rig i could pull and do a murder run on 1300 CL4@2.6v sound good to you? or wait a couple months and really knock you out with DDR3


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha, you buy DDR3 and I'll buy DDR3 I'm just waiting for ASUS to announce the new AM3 board which is why I'm still using my SB600 board now. 

As for ram you want NONE....no wait....okay you win I'll leave you alone. I've thought about doing a murder run on the ram I have in now but never even tried to overclock them normally yet. I've seen these sticks go to 1200Mhz+ still with CL5 timings but I have nothing for those monster sticks which should remain in the other rig. 

Myself and CP are patiently waiting for the AM3 boards to be announced before we decide what to do next with out AMD rigs. I couldn't help myself with the PII chips I wanted it so badly I had to have it so I went there. Since the AM3's are only a very very short time away I won't lose anything if they come out and I want to sell this one and get that.

I figure it's smart though that even though I'm limited with my board now I wait until I see the price on the AM3 boards before I buy a new board yet. If the AM3 is crazy good (which for sure it will be) then I'll go that way, if not then I'm still smart because everyone else will want AM3 and I can get an AM2+ for dirt cheap in those few weeks. Either way I win 

Either way I love this PII 920 and didn't spend nearly anything on it (~ $100) so I've lost nothing at all and will gain when/if I sell it anyway haha. I keep a keen eye on prices for stuff I've still got so that whenever I upgrade anything I never spend more than a few bucks to get it, my computers buy me new computers :cheers:

Kei

P.S.
   I beg of you to leave that ridiculii (that's multiple ridiculous and I own the copyright to that word) ram in the other rig because my head couldn't take the beating.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Haha, you buy DDR3 and I'll buy DDR3 I'm just waiting for ASUS to announce the new AM3 board which is why I'm still using my SB600 board now.
> 
> As for ram you want NONE....no wait....okay you win I'll leave you alone. I've thought about doing a murder run on the ram I have in now but never even tried to overclock them normally yet. I've seen these sticks go to 1200Mhz+ still with CL5 timings but I have nothing for those monster sticks which should remain in the other rig.
> 
> ...





i will be nice and leave the patriots out of this but my micron based 2x2GB crucial reds are not going to have an issue clocking with that phenom II


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Patriots!?! I didn't know they were Patriots......so are mine but I never even bothered to see how high they'd really go. Heck I don't even remember if they're D9's (isn't that funny) so they could possibly do something pretty amazing too.

I've always wished I could get them in a 2x2Gb kit like you can with the OCZ FlexII's in 1150Mhz flavor. Damn shame, I've thought about picking up another set of the 2Gb kit but I want to have at least 6-8Gb of ram in my machine so I didn't pick them up even though the speed would be insane.

Maybe before I change boards and once I get some new ram in I'll put some serious volts into those Patriots and see what they'll really do. Btw, are you talking Vipers or 'regular' Extremes? I can't fit the OCZ FlexII's or Vipers with my Xigmatek so I went with the 'regular' Extreme's in the 1150Mhz stock flavor.

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Patriots!?! I didn't know they were Patriots......so are mine but I never even bothered to see how high they'd really go. Heck I don't even remember if they're D9's (isn't that funny) so they could possibly do something pretty amazing too.
> 
> I've always wished I could get them in a 2x2Gb kit like you can with the OCZ FlexII's in 1150Mhz flavor. Damn shame, I've thought about picking up another set of the 2Gb kit but I want to have at least 6-8Gb of ram in my machine so I didn't pick them up even though the speed would be insane.
> 
> ...



patriot extremes DDR800 CL5@2.2v


this style heatspreader







mine are some old ass sticks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> Haha, you buy DDR3 and I'll buy DDR3 I'm just waiting for ASUS to announce the new AM3 board which is why I'm still using my SB600 board now.
> 
> As for ram you want NONE....no wait....okay you win I'll leave you alone. I've thought about doing a murder run on the ram I have in now but never even tried to overclock them normally yet. I've seen these sticks go to 1200Mhz+ still with CL5 timings but I have nothing for those monster sticks which should remain in the other rig.
> 
> ...



I will try it out on my M3A79-T board first though, see what I can do


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

cdawall said:


> patriot extremes DDR800 CL5@2.2v
> 
> 
> this style heatspreader
> ...



That's exactly what my sticks look like except my came stock PC9200 1150Mhz CL5@ 2.3v

maybe I've got more than I thought I did 
===================================================

CP again it's all your fault that I'm staring at an open box M3A79-T for $133 on newegg...or the GX version for $91 freakin dollars! You guys are so evil....

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay I'm gonna stop looking for a second and play some Crackdown on xb360 with my brother


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei said:


> That's exactly what my sticks look like except my came stock PC9200 1150Mhz CL5@ 2.3v
> 
> maybe I've got more than I thought I did
> ===================================================
> ...



who knows but i don't think you can beat mine lol

oh well i'm thinking about hunting down some D9GMH on ebay just to kill it beating you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2009)

Kei it might be my fault, but whos fault is it that I got like this?


TPU!!!!! lol, man i've changed since I joined this thing, ive become a geek in all aspects lol.  Sorry Kei, it all started in your Phenom Thread so you can't blame me neither, that was the first thread I was active on!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha...then who do I blame because the Phenom thread was the reason I joined here. 

I think I had maybe a handful of posts on the boards at that point and joined because I figured this would be a good place with level headed people to show what the Phenom was really all about. I'm DAMN glad I stayed though because it's awesome here!

I still blame you for making me want to buy that board...and more ram....and benchmark again.....heck and whatever else I can think of so I sleep better at night. Haha now you've even got me in a war with cdawall! 

I imagine I will lose this one though since he's about to be rockin an ES chip and I'm sitting on the locked multi...cheater! 


Kei  <----is still thinking HARD about that damn board.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2009)

if it makes you feel better i'm looking at 4GB of D9GMH


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

No it makes me feel worse, I've been on newegg for the past 30 minutes staring at ram trying to figure out what to do. I'm not sure if I should pick up some new ram or a new board yet. I DO however happen to spy an open box M3A79-T for $132 or even crazier a 790GX (ASUS of course) for a whopping $91........................

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131292R


not to make it even worse


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153097R


thats the one in 3rd place for spi with phenom 2

here is there XS thread

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=214780


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2009)

*Proof of concept*







Just working on my fsb wall and figured I post this. Look at the vcore!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

^^ haha, Kei, do you realize i had 60 posts back in April/June when I joined that thread, look at my posts now!!  I had an average of less than one post a day.  Crazy, last sunday I had 115 posts on these forums!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just working on my fsb wall and figured I post this. Look at the vcore!



nice JR, whats the highest you've taken your FSB before?


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 18, 2009)

I think you are all suffering from COCD 'compulsive overclocking disorder'.
Not sure if it is a treatable condition but it appears to inflict geeks 
from all walks of life. The CDC reports it is becoming an epidemic
with the current crop of CPU's this season. I hope you all got your
shots.

I suppose someone should start a support group to get you guys
some counciling...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2009)

This






and shes still going.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> I think you are all suffering from COCD 'compulsive overclocking disorder'.
> Not sure if it is a treatable condition but it appears to inflict geeks
> from all walks of life. The CDC reports it is becoming an epidemic
> with the current crop of CPU's this season. I hope you all got your
> ...



    this made me crack up dude!!! lol.  



JrRacinFan said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice, what is your board known for doing?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2009)

Pfft, this DFI ... I've had the dfi up to 513fsb, limited by ram. Also, she stopped at 1.32v 367fsb.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 18, 2009)

I really dont bench much i was like...Aww what the hell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> I really dont bench much i was like...Aww what the hell



nice o/c on the Phenom II 

Scores updated.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

wooooooo  hooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

nice 4ghz run, updating now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> wooooooo  hooooooooooooooo



this places you 16th overall, 5th in AMD rankings


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

New score new CPU to come soon ! Watch out I plane to do some catching up with the Q9550 !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^keep us posted


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^keep us posted



You Know I will I am aiming for a top 10 spot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

trickson said:


> You Know I will I am aiming for a top 10 spot



sounds like a challenge to some of the people here


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sounds like a challenge to some of the people here



OH it's on like donkey Kong


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

trickson said:


> OH it's on like donkey Kong



 

man, is somebody thinking of giving giorgos a run for his money in dual and quad core category?  Hes lonely up there


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay I did another run and got another good jump in time. I think I will be able to get to 10 seconds flat maybe break into the 9's still on this board if I try hard.

Kei


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, is somebody thinking of giving giorgos a run for his money in dual and quad core category?  Hes lonely up there



I am sure going to give it a try  . I don't think that I will be dethroning any one from the top spots but I sure hope that the Q9550 gives me a shot at some really nice scores


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Okay I did another run and got another good jump in time. I think I will be able to get to 10 seconds flat maybe break into the 9's still on this board if I try hard.
> 
> Kei



are u still on your stock cooler?


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a new run at well just look . seems for some reason now I can get past 3.8GHz why ? I have no idea why . but 3.9Ghz is getting up there !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

updated, kei, trickson, you guys have the last two spots on the top 20 with those better runs.

Kei is 6th after servermoneky in AMD class, TRickson you got the 3rd best Q6600 !!


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, kei, trickson, you guys have the last two spots on the top 20 with those better runs.
> 
> Kei is 6th after servermoneky in AMD class, TRickson you got the 3rd best Q6600 !!



YEAH!!!! I still have yet to hit that 4.GHz mark with this CPU but man next week when I order the Q9550 it is on !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei, if you can do a run at 3.7 GHz, I think you can move up over servermonkey, hes not far ahead of you!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Kei, if you can do a run at 3.7 GHz, I think you can move up over servermonkey, hes not far ahead of you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

servermonkey said:


>



dude, Kei is almost as fast as you with lower clocks.  I noticed your HT Link is just over 1k, why????

Raise that sucker up to about 1.8-2.0 GHz, im sure your times will improve a lot!!!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude, Kei is almost as fast as you with lower clocks.  I noticed your HT Link is just over 1k, why????
> 
> Raise that sucker up to about 1.8-2.0 GHz, im sure your times will improve a lot!!!!



I know....there are a few 3.9 that are faster than my 4.0...
as for the ht...i know this! i just try to figure out how to raise it...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 18, 2009)

Well ckn pat, not without ram that does 1066+ and good air or midrange water I wont get any further.  So far the highest I had this chip was at 4043mhz. resulted in a BSOD when attempting to get a prime run (trying to keep ram above 1Ghz).


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> are u still on your stock cooler?



Yes monkey that was still on the stock cooler. 

I also forgot to change the ram setting from unganged back to ganged so there is more speed to be had. I run unganged all day as it's faster over the things I do all day, but for this benchmark ganged proves to be faster for me (you should try that too btw).

I'm certain that I won't beat monkey because he can just turn the northbridge up and slaughter me anyway 

Btw, I got 3.5Ghz stable on 1.456v but that's as low as I can go on the voltage right now for that clock. I didn't have any problems before, but I never tried to find out what voltage is required to make it 100% stable so now I finally know.

Kei  <----is still going to try though


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2009)

What amazes me the most is a 3 year old CPU ( mainly the Q6600 ) is still giving you Phenom II owner a clear run for the money even though the Phenom II is faster and better it just seems like a huge feet that the Older slower quad core Q6600 is still running strong a testament of just how far Intel has come from the OLD P4 days IMHO . Rock on Q6600 Rock on


----------



## Xtant25 (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres Mine E8600 @ 5220MHz On Phase Change 14.781s


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

The Q6600 does have some very good performance but the PII is definitely faster as I can beat the guys clocked much higher than I (4Ghz) without being nearly the same clock and with locked settings that cripple me even further.

The Q6600 is indeed a legend of a processor in my eyes though, it's amazing what it's been able to do over these years.

I just looked now and I've only got 2 more Q6600 guys ahead of me and they've got mega clocks going.

1.  Core 2 Quad Q6600 4604 MHz - 9.844 (better by 0.451)
2.  Core 2 Quad Q6600 4005 MHz - 10.249 (better by 0.046)

The first one I'll have to change my system speed another tick and I believe I can get him. The second one I only have to redo my run but this time with ganged memory (made a mistake last time and forgot to change it back) and I'll have him.

I'm not sure though really if I can quite get that first one due to board limitations with both voltage and max Bus speed I can use. I can't set anything more than 1.50v and I can't go over a 266Mhz bus speed (no matter what chip or multiplier as I've tried several). That means the most I can possibly do is 3.724Ghz but I don't know if I can get enough voltage to make that stable enough to get in some runs. I haven't tried yet at 1.50v so I guess I'll give that a shot and see what happens. 

Again, I have to say Intel really did a great job with the Q6600 processor.

Kei


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> Yes monkey that was still on the stock cooler.
> 
> I also forgot to change the ram setting from unganged back to ganged so there is more speed to be had. I run unganged all day as it's faster over the things I do all day, but for this benchmark ganged proves to be faster for me (you should try that too btw).
> 
> ...



ganged u say? hmmm
lemme try .......


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Kei (Jan 18, 2009)

*My almost final run on this board...*

@ monkey

Humph, it always works that way for me. I even checked just now and it was still better with ganged for Wprime. The only programs that I can think of that run better with ganged are SuperPi and Wprime and that's it on my system.
=======================================================

Right then, I ALMOST matched the 15th spot run of 9.844 but I can't get anything more with the available voltage that I have. Since my board won't allow me to go above 1.50v for the processor I can't get a run in past 264Mhz which is 3.696Ghz. I also really wish I had the option to adjust max latency for the ram available in the bios like I've had on some other boards (wonder why ASUS stopped putting it in their boards?).

Anyway I came sooooo close to breaking the 10 second barrier but alas it's just not to be right now. My final score I can do on this board is....

10.000 sec 

Maybe it IS really time to step up to the M3A79-T afterall...still a damn good showing for the M3A32 MVP Deluxe though and I'm proud of it SB600 and all! 

Kei


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2009)

@Kei

here u go http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1295/mirrors.php

use it LOL nice time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2009)

Kei said:


> @ monkey
> 
> Humph, it always works that way for me. I even checked just now and it was still better with ganged for Wprime. The only programs that I can think of that run better with ganged are SuperPi and Wprime and that's it on my system.
> =======================================================
> ...



that places you fifth AMD, 16th total.   now lets see what servermonkey has up his sleeve for this one


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Kei said:


> @ monkey
> 
> Humph, it always works that way for me. I even checked just now and it was still better with ganged for Wprime. The only programs that I can think of that run better with ganged are SuperPi and Wprime and that's it on my system.
> =======================================================
> ...



how the f***
grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> how the f***
> grrrrrrrrrrrr



Haha, I know I said that was THE final run for this board but I'm still working at it with one last trick I think might get me the true last run I can get. I'm still not sure though it's a long shot.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

DOM said:


> @Kei
> 
> here u go http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1295/mirrors.php
> 
> use it LOL nice time



 thanks I keep forgetting to get the newest version. I always keep a copy on a disc/harddrive so that when I do a fresh install I have a copy of everything I need to install that I can actually get. Then I install it and forget about it...everything else is the newest version though I assure you....okay except prolly SuperPi 

Kei


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2009)

thought id just go ahead and do a two core bench as well =] WOOT for AMD!!! =O


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> thought id just go ahead and do a two core bench as well =] WOOT for AMD!!! =O





updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

OCQuadNick  you are the the quickest AMD in the dual core league!  10th overall.

LOoks like Kei and monkey have some catch up to do!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

Nippin' on my heels now huh Kei? Don't you worry I will better my last run. 

@OCQuadNick

Whats your ram speed and timings in that run?


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm this tempting me to take the single core margin =] ,WOOOT,actually i will ;], will repost in >30 ,

Edit: ram speed 800mhz next run im going to up the FSB instead of the multi =[]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

OCQuadNick said:


> Hmmm this tempting me to take the single core margin =] ,WOOOT,actually i will ;], will repost in >30 ,
> 
> Edit: ram speed 800mhz next run im going to up the FSB instead of the multi =[]



haha, its good I label independently in each category, if not everybody will be pissed.

you can have the quickest overall, but I still label out the quickest true single core which in this case it is Melvis at the moment, BY FAR!  so its like two scoreboards in one.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, its good I label independently in each category, if not everybody will be pissed.
> 
> you can have the quickest overall, but I still label out the quickest true single core which in this case it is Melvis at the moment, BY FAR!  so its like two scoreboards in one.



yah, i know =p but here it is =]


[img=http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7849/singlecore9404gak2.th.jpg]


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

Still got more in her .....


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that places you fifth AMD, 16th total.   now lets see what servermonkey has up his sleeve for this one




10.078  epic fail......






:respect : kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my wPrime score... 9.962


----------



## Kei (Jan 19, 2009)

MAGMADIVER.....that's a low blow! At least I had that spot for a day 

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry bro... I have been working on my crotch shots....heh...btw, when do the rankings get updated?


----------



## Silverel (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooh, world class midget boxing!

Usually gets updated when chkn chkn takes a peek.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2009)

Silverel said:


> Oooh, world class midget boxing!
> 
> Usually gets updated when chkn chkn takes a peek.



I see...well I have my skirt up I hope he takes a peek.....I just realized how creepy that sounds.... perhaps I should say I have my kilt up... then at least he knows whats coming....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Sorry bro... I have been working on my crotch shots....heh...btw, when do the rankings get updated?



can I at least get home from work  


updated.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> can I at least get home from work
> 
> 
> updated.



heh...thanks chkn patty.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> heh...thanks chkn patty.....



no problem bro!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty.....Oops I did it again I went and bumped someone although I only moved  up 2 spots and my system doesnt seem to like anything more than 3.83Ghz on air..


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

*Damn you!*



MAGMADIVER said:


> Chicken Patty.....Oops I did it again I went and bumped someone although I only moved  up 2 spots and my system doesnt seem to like anything more than 3.83Ghz on air.. View attachment 22063



I just got done doing a few more runs with a different setting again and I came soooo close to getting you beat with your last time and then you go and do this to me! 

I really do think that if the planets align I could get just a little better but with this last run I was only the absolute threshold I think for what I can do...maybe I'm not but we'll see I'll give it a few more tries before it's over. I need more volts dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooray for me though finally breaking into the 9's! 

Kei

Phenom II 920 = supreme levels of locked multiplier awesome!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I just got done doing a few more runs with a different setting again and I came soooo close to getting you beat with your last time and then you go and do this to me!
> 
> I really do think that if the planets align I could get just a little better but with this last run I was only the absolute threshold I think for what I can do...maybe I'm not but we'll see I'll give it a few more tries before it's over. I need more volts dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



 Congrats on getting in the 9's, I dont think I can get any more out of this 940 with air cooling and I cant justify buying a liquid cooling system just yet.  I really dont like the locked multiplier crap.... I remember the first processor I ever bought was an Athlon XP 2500+ and I clocked it up pretty high it was only because of the unlocked multiplier and the kickass Barton core.  I stuck with it until I bought an X2 6000+.  I think the unlocked multiplier is worth the extra 20 bucks.


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, I know what you mean about the locked multiplier stuff. I buy black as well but sometimes I just want to try something hard again just to make sure I've still 'got it' and don't get soft using the easy stuff which is why I bought the 920 this time instead.

Now that the price is dropped I keep thinking about selling this one and buying a 940 but I don't know if I really will. The main thing I look to gain in that switch would be northbridge speed without having to raise the bus speed to the moon to get it. 

This chip is truly awesome I can't deny, but I bought it for fun anyway so it's not really a big deal if I lose a few bucks on it. Heck maybe I'll sell it here and then get me a 940 to slack off some more hahahaha.

OH!!! What's the max voltage you can use on your processor and board, please please please go into the bios and check for me.

Thanks,

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

OH!!! What's the max voltage you can use on your processor and board, please please please go into the bios and check for me.

Thanks,

Kei[/QUOTE]

On my board these are the max voltages:

Proc:                 1.7v
Proc-NB:            1.6875v
NB-HT:              1.5v
NB-core/Pcie:     1.4v
NB-PCIE PLL:      2.1v
SB:                   1.4v
CPU VDDA:         2.8v


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

I'm for some reason being limited to only part of the voltage range on my board even after doing a reflash of the bios! I can go no higher than 1.50v which severely limits the clocks I can get with having to have such a high HT Bus speed to get high clocks. I can do 3.7Ghz+ but don't have enough voltage to get it 100% stable, when I turn it down to 2 cores I've done 3.8Ghz but again get too close to the voltage limit so I'm pretty much screwed on that.

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> I'm for some reason being limited to only part of the voltage range on my board even after doing a reflash of the bios! I can go no higher than 1.50v which severely limits the clocks I can get with having to have such a high HT Bus speed to get high clocks. I can do 3.7Ghz+ but don't have enough voltage to get it 100% stable, when I turn it down to 2 cores I've done 3.8Ghz but again get too close to the voltage limit so I'm pretty much screwed on that.
> 
> Kei



Could the processor itself be limiting the voltages?  That doesn't seem plausible to me but I cannot think of any other reason.  Perhaps asking other people with our Mobo will shed some light on the matter...... Also Kei, are you gaming at all on your rig?  I had W7 and the ATI drivers sucked so much I had to go back to vista.... Also W7 would install the WDDM 1.1(pre release) before I could get the ATI driver installed...then I would uninstall the WDDM driver and it would restart...which upon restart would reinstall the WDDM driver before I could get the ATI driver installed....and when I decided to install the ATI W7 beta driver on top of the WDDM driver the performance still sucked donkey balls.  let me know how you are faring...


----------



## Kei (Jan 20, 2009)

Check your PM's in about 5 minutes


----------



## Asylum (Jan 20, 2009)

My updated score


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> Check your PM's in about 5 minutes



Kei you rock the mic   I will probably do a reinstall of W7 tonight just out of curiousity as I am so impatient to wait till the weekend.....if your directions work I will buy you a pint...


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

Sweet, make that a pint of apple juice since I don't drink 

Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to get the ATi uninstall tool just in case you need it. Then again with Driver Cleaner you'll be fine anyway as it's worked perfectly for me.

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> Sweet, make that a pint of apple juice since I don't drink
> 
> Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to get the ATi uninstall tool just in case you need it. Then again with Driver Cleaner you'll be fine anyway as it's worked perfectly for me.
> 
> Kei



OK A PINT OF APPLE JUICE FOR YOU SIR. I WILL GET A PINT OF SWEET DREAMS AND JOYNESS AT CANDY MOUNTAIN CHARLIE. (SPECIAL THANKS TO THE LETTER "Y")... I will be away for a few hours as I do a reformat and install of W7.....ciao, 또봐, さよなら


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2009)

> # cdawal - Athlon X2 7750 3415 MHz - 22.041 - Quickest True AMD Dual Core
> # Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 (on two cores) 3412 MHz – 22.203


from the looks of it the 7750 is just in fact a X4 on 2 cores and preforms as so.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from the looks of it the 7750 is just in fact a X4 on 2 cores and preforms as so.


who cares! and dollar for dollar its a sweet proc thou


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, this is starting to piss me off. I can't seem to get lower that 10.64 on my 940BE. Not really sure why either. It's all pretty stable, and my ram is running at 1150. Grrr.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> who cares! and dollar for dollar its a sweet proc thou



wasn't saying anything bad about it.was just pointing it out


----------



## Kei (Jan 21, 2009)

*Kei and the Phenom II 920 Triumphs again!*

MAGMADIVER I FINALLY HAVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will now rightfully take my spot back AND one! Somehow I got 1.522v loaded up which was well more than I needed for a run up to at least 3.7Ghz. So I went one better and got a run at 3.78Ghz but stopped there for now.

New time, well......check the shot and weep! Wait I still want that pint of apple juice though 



Paulieg said:


> OK, this is starting to piss me off. I can't seem to get lower that 10.64 on my 940BE. Not really sure why either. It's all pretty stable, and my ram is running at 1150. Grrr.



$20 says I could probably help you out with that as word has it I'm pretty decent with Phenoms 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> MAGMADIVER I FINALLY HAVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will now rightfully take my spot back AND one! Somehow I got 1.522v loaded up which was well more than I needed for a run up to at least 3.7Ghz. So I went one better and got a run at 3.78Ghz but stopped there for now.
> 
> ...



dude top 15


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty ...I was after your spot on the leader board and Pretty much was going well ,then I got side tracked and decided to try and find lowest voltage stability for 4.2GHZ with tight ram settings and wallah i CORRUPTED MY REGISTRY AND HAD TO DO A WHOLE RE-INSTALL ...no worries though cuz well you know ..thats the way of overclocking ...oh well I am back up and running ...I think I want to ghost my 4x320GB raid 0 to a single 250GB drive just for faster back up time in case of the next one !But I am after your spot lol


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, this is starting to piss me off. I can't seem to get lower that 10.64 on my 940BE. Not really sure why either. It's all pretty stable, and my ram is running at 1150. Grrr.



I had the same problem on my 940BE but I turned off the sidebar and sidebar apps in vista and that dropped my score by a second.  But you are running XP so I dont know maybe turn off apps that are running in the background and see what that does.  Also I changed my footwear from my combat boots to my running shoes and that may have pushed the proc a little more.  Hey Chicken Patty did you see my new score that I posted I would be #16 with my new score..... please Honorable CP update my score my liege....  (See post #685)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 21, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I had the same problem on my 940BE but I turned off the sidebar and sidebar apps in vista and that dropped my score by a second.  But you are running XP so I dont know maybe turn off apps that are running in the background and see what that does.  Also I changed my footwear from my combat boots to my running shoes and that may have pushed the proc a little more.  Hey Chicken Patty did you see my new score that I posted I would be #16 with my new score..... please Honorable CP update my score my liege....


Nice score MAG!  i believe CP is busy setting up his new water cooling toys and should be back to update real soon


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, this is starting to piss me off. I can't seem to get lower that 10.64 on my 940BE. Not really sure why either. It's all pretty stable, and my ram is running at 1150. Grrr.


turn off your virus protection, fire wall and any tray item thats running that you dont need for running the test... and from what i've read, memory wont help your Wprime score.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> MAGMADIVER I FINALLY HAVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will now rightfully take my spot back AND one! Somehow I got 1.522v loaded up which was well more than I needed for a run up to at least 3.7Ghz. So I went one better and got a run at 3.78Ghz but stopped there for now.
> 
> ...



Heh...congrats...I just finished reinstalling W7 and this time gaming is just fine...I dont know why I had such a terrible time with it last time.    As far as the apple juice goes.... If I am unable to match your effort today...I will buy that Apple juice for you...  lets see how wprime likes W7....


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> If I am unable to match your effort today...I will buy that Apple juice for you...  lets see how wprime likes W7....



Well if I'm anything to judge by I'd say that W7 likes Wprime just fine 

I'll be awaiting my apple juice patiently...but don't make me wait too long since I'm so fast I hate waiting for slow people 

Kei


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> Well if I'm anything to judge by I'd say that W7 likes Wprime just fine
> 
> I'll be awaiting my apple juice patiently...but don't make me wait too long since I'm so fast I hate waiting for slow people
> 
> Kei



Ugh... I dont know whats happening... My comp wont stay stable at 3.83 where it had been stable in the past.... I am trying to tweak it a little so I can try to challenge your score... but it is looking bleak at this moment....


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

12.5 minutes til I get my apple juice


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> 12.5 minutes til I get my apple juice


well its only half a day's work if it gets killed Kei lol.!!!!! ah what the hell i'll post a sick high voltage run (100%) stable now lol..... Oh Sweet Jesus bless me cpu!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

so it looks like time for me to push 1.7v thru my kuma


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> so it looks like time for me to push 1.7v thru my kuma


Oh CD i now that'll be a walk in the park for ya mate! just post a screenie and if ya beat me i'll bump the volts even higher with this 65nm quad lol...... Burn Baby *BUUUURN!*


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh CD i now that'll be a walk in the park for ya mate! just post a screenie and if ya beat me i'll bump the volts even higher with this 65nm quad lol...... Burn Baby *BUUUURN!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


>


yeah and i can also show a now show cpu volt mark too..... common mate don't mess around and show the goodies....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


>


Sweet fu*kin clock man!!!!! FU*K ME!!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet fu*kin clock man!!!!! FU*K ME!!!!!



thats @1.525v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats @1.525v



But wheres the Wprime run?!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats @1.525v


Hey you said its time to show 1.7v? your running 2 less cores and im two more the temps so lets see what ya got Mr Ln2 !


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey you said its time to show 1.7v? your running 2 less cores and im two more the temps so lets see what ya got Mr Ln2 !



fine if it pops and i have to put that stupid a64 i have back in i'm going to be pissed and RMA it


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey you said its time to show 1.7v? your running 2 less cores and im two more the temps so lets see what ya got Mr Ln2 !



hows 1.8v sound?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hows 1.8v sound?


are you calling me?..... i haven't gone that high CD and i see in your system specs your showing Intel? dont even know if this 79-T mobo even supports that voltage ...what mobo you using?.... and why would i go for that volt when you still haven't shown anyone a 1.70v setting!!!! Common mate be realistic already


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

well smart ass show the goodies!!!!! i just bumped it to this so put your money where your mouth is!!!!!! i had a pump fail and hit 100c and still she's a winner to this day!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

well CD you want 1.8v? well bend over mate! 






your turn !!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

i guess your still trying to boot at 1.55 hey?
This chip is a hog but loves to clock at high volts!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

@full & cd
You both are crazy!!!

But speaking of crazy ..... that 4.1Ghz run of mine was at 1.6v on 45nm ....


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> i guess your still trying to boot at 1.55 hey?
> This chip is a hog but loves to clock at high volts!










i dont need high volts to top your clock though


plus it wont boot very far with *2v*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

CDA, Full

you guys are nuts.  Brad I would only imagine if you had a better clocking CPU bro, like a 3.4-3.5 Phenom, 2.5v 

I didn't have the guts to go over 1.63v on my 9950, but that was good enough for 3.45 GHz


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

cant boot into windows high enough to make me feel warm inside so i give you this instead its just a parting gift of sorts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

Wheres the pic of your hardware monitoring page cdawall?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wheres the pic of your hardware monitoring page cdawall?



look up a post i used the 1.95v one


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i dont need high volts to top your clock though
> 
> 
> plus it wont boot very far with *2v*


funny i can go way higher but this sad home made rad and block cant handle much more..... Well like they say CD..... *If ya cant run with the little dog's than ya better stay on the porch * your the one that called 1.8v and i gave it to you so you owe me a box of apple juice my friend lol!
and when you wanna play again ill have some dominator sticks in a few weeks than the game is on!

thats if ya wanna play again!
but thanks for the run.... i always enjoy it since WileE taught me how the ball is rolled


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> look up a post i used the 1.95v one



Ahh ok thought that was the page where you actually set the voltage at. My bad.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> cant boot into windows high enough to make me feel warm inside so i give you this instead its just a parting gift of sorts


hey i can show ya a pic of my volt in the bios too CD..... dont mean much till its run!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> funny i can go way higher but this sad home made rad and block cant handle much more..... Well like they say CD..... *If ya cant run with the little dog's than ya better stay on the porch * your the one that called 1.8v and i gave it to you so you owe me a box of apple juice my friend lol!
> and when you wanna play again ill have some dominator sticks in a few weeks than the game is on!
> 
> thats if ya wanna play again!
> but thanks for the run.... i always enjoy it since WileE taught me how the ball is rolled



lol i cant do it? hahahahaha of all the people here i cant do it. ask JR and freaksavior if anyone pushes volts its me the SS for getting my celeron to 3.88ghz was @*1.9v* in windows running for *a week*




fullinfusion said:


> hey i can show ya a pic of my volt in the bios too CD..... dont mean much till its run!



BSoD's when i push that in windows but hey if you wait a day or two i can give you 2v on a phenom 2 945ES


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> CDA, Full
> 
> you guys are nuts.  Brad I would only imagine if you had a better clocking CPU bro, like a 3.4-3.5 Phenom, 2.5v
> 
> I didn't have the guts to go over 1.63v on my 9950, but that was good enough for 3.45 GHz


Cp like you said i have a strong proc!!!!! and she is lol!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cp like you said i have a strong proc!!!!! and she is lol!



maybe it has something to do with the binning on these chips cause this thing wont boot into XP windows 7 or vista over ~1.6v this seems common though look around and find me a 7750 running high volts they dont even have them on XS


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol i cant do it? hahahahaha of all the people here i cant do it. ask JR and freaksavior if anyone pushes volts its me the SS for getting my celeron to 3.88ghz was @*1.9v* in windows running for *a week*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well CD thats all ya had to say my friend! its all good and i didnt mean any hard feelings that you couldn't.....it's all good mate


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> 12.5 minutes til I get my apple juice



My system is being difficult and poopie.... kei... I must do obeisance to you for NOW TREBEK   and your pint is forthwith    NEXT TIME GADGET.....NEXT TIME..... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Cp like you said i have a strong proc!!!!! and she is lol!



i do believe so!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well CD thats all ya had to say my friend! its all good and i didnt mean any hard feelings that you couldn't.....it's all good mate



just for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^ :faints:


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> just for you


Are you Serious CD? (shakes head).... a child can clock an Intel chip but it takes a tad of skill to clock the AMD..... gimme a break mate...... your comparing shit for shit so stop it already mate!:shadedshu


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

if it'll shut ya up lol ill go higher lol!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

and its a single core to boot lmao!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Are you Serious CD? (shakes head).... a child can clock an Intel chip but it takes a tad of skill to clock the AMD..... gimme a break mate...... your comparing shit for shit so stop it already mate!:shadedshu





Hey intel is easy?  Try an i7, you'll return it lol, its easy up to 3.8 Ghz or so, once you go higher than that it does become complicated, too many ratios and s**t you have to keep in mind.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> if it'll shut ya up lol ill go higher lol!!!!!









just toying with your head but this should break 2200


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> just toying with your head but this should break 2200


no worries mate.... i kinda figured as much lol....


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> NEXT TIME GADGET.....NEXT TIME..... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!



I *LOVED* that show, you just had me cracking up thinking about Dr. Claw and that freakin cat haha.

Kei

Btw....full and cdawall there is something truly wrong with you guys! I feel like you're making MY utility bills go up just watching you


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey intel is easy?  Try an i7, you'll return it lol, its easy up to 3.8 Ghz or so, once you go higher than that it does become complicated, too many ratios and s**t you have to keep in mind.


aHem CP!!! what did ya tell me a while ago? Intel is easy to clock? no worries bro! its all good... 
take my chip and see how easy it is..... months of testing and now im @ 3.4GHz..... but in a week or so ill have a 940 and ill be bitching like normal lol.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 22, 2009)

Kei said:


> I *LOVED* that show, you just had me cracking up thinking about Dr. Claw and that freakin cat haha.
> 
> Kei
> 
> Btw....full and cdawall there is something truly wrong with you guys! I feel like you're making MY utility bills go up just watching you


Ah Kei, CD is a great guy for pulling my strings! i was starting to sweat it out when he said 1.8 lol...... but its nice to have a pissin match with others once and a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> aHem CP!!! what did ya tell me a while ago? Intel is easy to clock? no worries bro! its all good...
> take my chip and see how easy it is..... months of testing and now im @ 3.4GHz..... but in a week or so ill have a 940 and ill be bitching like normal lol.



i have put alot more time into the i7 now and my opinions have changed.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 22, 2009)

she has a little more left in her =]


----------



## Binge (Jan 22, 2009)

hey CP check out this Overclock! 







It's rock solid stable


----------



## HumanXJT (Jan 22, 2009)

A Q6600 Overclocked to 3.0GHz.


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 22, 2009)

I must say, if there were a Webby Award for most
entertaining/awesome forum thread, this one would
win hands down. Great work guys.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> hey CP check out this Overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> It's rock solid stable




Very nice !!! What are your Bios settings ?....I just finially figured out how to keep the 21 multi ...power settings in the OS ...lol...set them to High performance and the 21 sticks ! I had 4.2GHZ stable at the 20 multi ...more testing after work tonight!


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 22, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Very nice !!! What are your Bios settings ?....I just finially figured out how to keep the 21 multi ...power settings in the OS ...lol...set them to High performance and the 21 sticks ! I had 4.2GHZ stable at the 20 multi ...more testing after work tonight!


I was under the impression that everyone was doing the power settings.
I have noticed though that at 3.6Ghz + turbo the multi goes to 22 but,
anything above 3.6Ghz and the multi only goes to 21. By the way this
also helps in keeping the volts down 'temps'.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

updated, nice overclock binge!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 23, 2009)

Kei said:


> I *LOVED* that show, you just had me cracking up thinking about Dr. Claw and that freakin cat haha.
> 
> Kei
> 
> Btw....full and cdawall there is something truly wrong with you guys! I feel like you're making MY utility bills go up just watching you



Im glad I brought  a smile to your face....Because my comp is wet farting in my face right now as it once was able to hit 3.83 or so with vista it BSOD's like crazy at 3.0....with W7... and unfortunatley for me I am unwilling to reformat just to put vista back on to try to beat your score...... we shall see .......


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Im glad I brought  a smile to your face....Because my comp is wet farting in my face right now as it once was able to hit 3.83 or so with vista it BSOD's like crazy at 3.0....with W7... and unfortunatley for me I am unwilling to reformat just to put vista back on to try to beat your score...... we shall see .......



http://img.techpowerup.org/090122/Capture020.jpg


 i'm getting closer to his score in SCM2 hopefully with some work i can get wprime crazy low to


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 23, 2009)

CD... Thats an amazing OC, getting that 26.82310469314079% OC is impressive given that its 65nm and designed not to run too fast so as to overrun the X3...   I guess I should stop complaining about my 25.2% OC as my old 9850BE (FOR SALE BTW) could only manage a measly 300Mhz OC or a paltry 12% so in the words of Launchpad of Ducktales lore; "Nobody worry, I'm ok."  ALSO when is CP going to update the posts...as my post #685 clearly has me getting a score of 9.843 Seconds which would put me a little higher on the list....O, CP lord of my Wprime universe please update the scores.... Please be the charles in charge of my benchmarks and my OC's.  Hold me closer Tony Danza.....


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Very nice !!! What are your Bios settings ?....I just finially figured out how to keep the 21 multi ...power settings in the OS ...lol...set them to High performance and the 21 sticks ! I had 4.2GHZ stable at the 20 multi ...more testing after work tonight!



I'm just warning you it might just be my chip that's giving me the OC

All on AUTO except.

BCLK 205
RAM 16xx
VCore 1.416v
VDimm 1.61v
Ram set to cas 9

That's all.  Now I have my comp with HT off BCLK @ 206 giving me 4.33ghz same voltages but the ram is cas 8 and it is stable on prime 95 and vantage.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty and Jupiter gotch ya  6.085
Going to be climbing higher


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 23, 2009)

5.943


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

boink! 5.93  I lost my 5.8 result


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

lol xD






I am actually changing things and using my multi-meter to tweak the individual ram slots voltages, so it's not like I'm just running this over and over again.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'm just warning you it might just be my chip that's giving me the OC
> 
> All on AUTO except.
> 
> ...



ya thats me-ish too


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

9.718





@Kei i finally got u


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 9.718
> 
> 
> 
> ...



updated
9.686


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

Updated.

congrats dr.dna and binge


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 24, 2009)

guys that is just incredible speed per clock
keep going...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

something for you guys to go after for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

hey Binge, you remember how much voltage you used for the 4.4 GHz run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

better run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> boink! 5.93  I lost my 5.8 result
> 
> you lost your 5.8 result, i found it
> 
> ...


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> something for you guys to go after for now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

servermonkey said:


>



by the way I meant that for the core i7 guys, i know its not fair for the Phenom crowd as they dont have HT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

this is a really untweaked run


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 24, 2009)

^Dude you always have a new CPU.
Nice Run for untweaked.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, very nice run tho cdawall!

@3dsage

See me and cdawall have always been going back and forth in a bench war ever since I joined. Have always had similar spec'd rigs. I'm not going quad tho cdawall!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yes, very nice run tho cdawall!
> 
> @3dsage
> 
> See me and cdawall have always been going back and forth in a bench war ever since I joined. Have always had similar spec'd rigs. I'm not going quad tho cdawall!



you should they are fun


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah Benching is fun, although its hard to have a competive rig when P2's and i7's completely raised the bar.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

E5200@ 3.75GHZ


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

No offense, should be hitting 4Ghz at that voltage JC. Try out 12x334fsb


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> No offense, should be hitting 4Ghz at that voltage JC. Try out 12x334fsb



I was having stability issues and was trying to find the culprit. I raised the volts that high to be sure, but it wasn't that, forgot to reduce them. I will probably push it up and see if I can crack sub 20 seconds here.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

JC316 said:


> I was having stability issues and was trying to find the culprit. I raised the volts that high to be sure, but it wasn't that, forgot to reduce them. I will probably push it up and see if I can crack sub 20 seconds here.



That's what I was thinking but wasnt sure. Would see better/faster from me but i need a better cooler.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's what I was thinking but wasnt sure. Would see better/faster from me but i need a better cooler.



I love these chips. At that voltage, I am loading out at 55*C. Damn cool for that much juice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

cdawall said:


> this is a really untweaked run



CDAwall, here is a little comparison, CPU speed is almost identical, my NB clock is very similar, only difference is the RAM.

I did have a few apps open, this was of course running 4 threads.  I am running very loose timings on my ram although its clocked higher, but however it is still to my advantage.


----------



## Kei (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot for posting that CP, that goes to show how incredible the Hyper Threading and Turbo advantages are using that processor. That's still obviously an extremely fast score but when you look at it now I'm sure some people (if they saw this) would think of the Phenom II in a different light.

Mad props to both AMD and Intel, AMD for making such an awesome processor that undoubtedly caught up, and Intel for making another awesome processor and putting some nitro boosters on it to make it even faster. 

Both = extreme win

Kei


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

CP, you won't believe this... but 






4.2ghz with that time.  Look at the apps I have running and you'll see the secret


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

@Binge

I see your truly enjoying that muahaha! Go into advanced mode and run the Expert profile, then give us a time.

@Chicken Patty

If you want it, hit me up via pm.

@cdawall

Another very nice run!!


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

9.532


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Binge, you remember how much voltage you used for the 4.4 GHz run?



1.5v


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Binge
> 
> I see your truly enjoying that muahaha! Go into advanced mode and run the Expert profile, then give us a time.
> 
> ...



That is the expert profile without any of the AMD tools.  It's better you don't use them


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

now with a slight overclock...


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> now with a slight overclock...



slight


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 24, 2009)

thats disgusting... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks a lot for posting that CP, that goes to show how incredible the Hyper Threading and Turbo advantages are using that processor. That's still obviously an extremely fast score but when you look at it now I'm sure some people (if they saw this) would think of the Phenom II in a different light.
> 
> Mad props to both AMD and Intel, AMD for making such an awesome processor that undoubtedly caught up, and Intel for making another awesome processor and putting some nitro boosters on it to make it even faster.
> 
> ...




Well Kei just to clear this up for you and everyone else turbo mode only increases the multi from 20 to 21, I still had it on, but it does not boost performance.  Hyper threading however is a world of a difference with a benchmark like this.

I said it once, the Phenom II is not much slower than the Core i7 (no HT) clock for clock.  But whenever I wanted to do a comparison with someone everybodfy backed off and said, oh no no way, its not fair DDR3.  WTF, its just a comparison.  I could just imagine a Phenom II with DDR3, should be very interesting.

I do agree Phenom II and COre i7 are two bad ass CPU's!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

updated


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

5.804 .....rollin rollin gota keep them cycles rollin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> 5.804 .....rollin rollin gota keep them cycles rollin



woohoo, man this is getting exciting just like the PHenoms with Kei and server and CDAWALL.


Now its you, me and Binge in a battle.  We are all so close from each other in the leaderboard lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

drdna, you are now the fastest i7 920!


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> woohoo, man this is getting exciting just like the PHenoms with Kei and server and CDAWALL.
> 
> 
> Now its you, me and Binge in a battle.  We are all so close from each other in the leaderboard lol.



True true....this thread is staying nice too....Fun thread ! I have a feeling  the views are going to continue its upward climb.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> True true....this thread is staying nice too....Fun thread ! I have a feeling  the views are going to continue its upward climb.



i'm really glad I created, it is by far I think the most fair benchmark between intel and amd.  Plus its really short and fun!


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm really glad I created, it is by far I think the most fair benchmark between intel and amd.  Plus its really short and fun!



yes fun ..creates more heat on my rig than any other benching software and any game ....none come close to the heat generated by this bench and thats something when it only last a few seconds.

we have to grab giorgos th. - Core i7 Extreme 965 5004 MHz - 4.959 sec. - Quickest Core i7  spot on the leader board !We're gunning for  you Sir giorgos th


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 24, 2009)

ive tried using prime v2 about 6 times and i keep getting an unexpected error quitting message everytime is their something im doing wrong os is vista 32 premium


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> ive tried using prime v2 about 6 times and i keep getting an unexpected error quitting message everytime is their something im doing wrong os is vista 32 premium



try right clicking and run as administrator


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

hey DRDNA.  Your settings for 4.4ghz?  I can't seem to get mine to run again.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> hey DRDNA.  Your settings for 4.4ghz?  I can't seem to get mine to run again.



1.45 on cpu
CPU Pll=2.00
QPI/DRAM core Voltage =1.45
Dram bus =1.68

ram 16xx  
timings 8-8-8-24-2T

droped winows apperance settings to classic

shut down steam and rockstar
left all other bios settings to auto including the settings to increae clock stabilities..all were auto.


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

well this worked but I think something might be off with my temps.  Whenever a program starts to run in that overclock the multiplier drops back down to 20.  Do you think it could be my PSU???  Temps hit around 42C in wprime


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks a lot for posting that CP, that goes to show how incredible the Hyper Threading and Turbo advantages are using that processor. That's still obviously an extremely fast score but when you look at it now I'm sure some people (if they saw this) would think of the Phenom II in a different light.
> 
> Mad props to both AMD and Intel, AMD for making such an awesome processor that undoubtedly caught up, and Intel for making another awesome processor and putting some nitro boosters on it to make it even faster.
> 
> ...



Kei I hate to do this to you but I crushed your score with my score of 9.516.... I think this may be very disappointing for you.  I hope you understand its not you.... its me.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> well this worked but I think something might be off with my temps.  Whenever a program starts to run in that overclock the multiplier drops back down to 20.  Do you think it could be my PSU???  Temps hit around 42C in wprime



my multi stayed at 21
you have the OS set to performance in the power options in control panel?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

power settings
low=12multi almost always steady
med =12-21multi always fluxing due to needs
max=21multi always
EDIT:med and low will drop voltages as multi wavers


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> well this worked but I think something might be off with my temps.  Whenever a program starts to run in that overclock the multiplier drops back down to 20.  Do you think it could be my PSU???  Temps hit around 42C in wprime



you have everything in the BIOS for power savings disabled?  Maybe post a shot of your BIOS, maybe we can help that way 


Mine stays at 21 multi idle, load, all the time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

updated.  COngrats magma!!


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 24, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> try right clicking and run as administrator



yeah that worked thanks man


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 24, 2009)

here is mine i might be able to go faster just dont know how


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 22255
> 
> here is mine i might be able to go faster just dont know how



updated buddy, raise it, i was able to do 3.4 GHz out of mine, pump it up dude


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  COngrats magma!!



thanks, you rock the cazbah


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated buddy, raise it, i was able to do 3.4 GHz out of mine, pump it up dude



yeah how do i do that without messing with the bios i used to use clockgen on my old 3500+ is there something else i can use that is like it for my system


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> yeah how do i do that without messing with the bios i used to use clockgen on my old 3500+ is there something else i can use that is like it for my system



Tried AMD Overdrive? not sure if it works with you, but yeah I had to do it through the BIOS


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tried AMD Overdrive? not sure if it works with you, but yeah I had to do it through the BIOS



no i think amd overdrive is for phenoms only


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> no i think amd overdrive is for phenoms only



I dont particularly like AOD, but it is not only for phenoms, as I used to use it with my X2 6000+... and I was able to OC it through AOD to about 3.4Ghz, and 3.45 or so through the BIOS...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> no i think amd overdrive is for phenoms only



yeah thats what I figured, but I couldn't remember.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah thats what I figured, but I couldn't remember.



and i dont know how to change it in the bios at all


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> no i think amd overdrive is for phenoms only



I ASSURE YOU, the X2 can use AOD,hell, its been out for a few years now.. the only problem I have with AOD is that it tends to lock up my system once I apply the settings.  I would look for threads about overclocking the X2 6000+, and try to replicate their settings.  I recommend using the BIOS as I think it is more reliable than AOD or any software based OC utility.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I ASSURE YOU, the X2 can use AOD,hell, its been out for a few years now.. the only problem I have with AOD is that it tends to lock up my system once I apply the settings.  I would look for threads about overclocking the X2 6000+, and try to replicate their settings.  I recommend using the BIOS as I think it is more reliable than AOD or any software based OC utility.



well i downloaded AOD and it cant seem to find my cpu and i dont know why. now for the bios version i have no idea what to do to overclock it and mine is a prebuilt system so the bios doesnt have all the features


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> well i downloaded AOD and it cant seem to find my cpu and i dont know why. now for the bios version i have no idea what to do to overclock it and mine is a prebuilt system so the bios doesnt have all the features



what version are you using?  I have found the older the version the more I liked it...but try this  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> what version are you using?  I have found the older the version the more I liked it...but try this  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1012/AMD_Overdrive_2.0.17.html



i dont have a 7 series chipset for it to work this sucks


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

I did some digging about your motherboard.... here is the link to the latest BIOS update.  http://support.gateway.com/support/...-AM+Motherboard
Version+61G114GS&uid=21101494

Hopefully the latest bios will allow you to access some of the settings.... Good luck bro...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

AMD64Skater..... You still didnt answer me on what version you have been using or have you tried all of them?  You dont need a the 700 Series chipset to run AOD..... But if all versions of AOD dont work then I guess its time you got a new motherboard....


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's mine, and plenty of tweaking left to do.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## servermonkey (Jan 25, 2009)

9.533


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 25, 2009)

I found I get better results in Safe mode... I guess because it has less stuff running....


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> power settings
> low=12multi almost always steady
> med =12-21multi always fluxing due to needs
> max=21multi always
> EDIT:med and low will drop voltages as multi wavers





Chicken Patty said:


> you have everything in the BIOS for power savings disabled?  Maybe post a shot of your BIOS, maybe we can help that way
> 
> 
> Mine stays at 21 multi idle, load, all the time.



So will mine as long as my BCLK is 205 or below.  This has happened to me before.  I don't have any power savings features and my power settings are the least energy efficient ever.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2009)

Binge said:


> So will mine as long as my BCLK is 205 or below.  This has happened to me before.  I don't have any power savings features and my power settings are the least energy efficient ever.



Strange i am good for sure 210+ ...maybe temps do influence too? I believe they do affect the multi stepping and voltage ..too hot and bumps down.?.

EDIT: I did notice once when my clocks were high like 4.4+ and it was a bit warm and the dam multi kept going to 20.5 ...I was like what the hell is that...so I rebooted and brang temps down and walla 21 multi solid  again.


----------



## DOM (Jan 25, 2009)

I was bored


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Strange i am good for sure 210+ ...maybe temps do influence too? I believe they do affect the multi stepping and voltage ..too hot and bumps down.?.
> 
> EDIT: I did notice once when my clocks were high like 4.4+ and it was a bit warm and the dam multi kept going to 20.5 ...I was like what the hell is that...so I rebooted and brang temps down and walla 21 multi solid  again.



Actually I did some research and there is a 150W TDP max on the i7 920s.  My chip's max is 147.5 for some reason... but I can't go over 1.43v on the core.  That's what causes the throttling.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

Unfortunately i don't move anywhere with this new score, but my old overclock was terribly rushed so i thought it was time to update my time 






I seem to have hit a hard limit (more voltage on core/uncore doesn't do a damned thing :shadedshu ) 1mhz more and i can't even boot windows, but at 172x21 it's rock solid :/


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

human_error said:


> Unfortunately i don't move anywhere with this new score, but my old overclock was terribly rushed so i thought it was time to update my time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like an issue of temperature to me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2009)

He has WC, and a good one, at least better than mine.

Maybe something's wrong with his bios, I booted into Windows at 3.8GHz, without changing anything when I first got my setup. Of course, it wasn't stable.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

WC?  Really?  I've got a 4.2ghz overclock and my temps are close to 28C


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine IDLE at 40C, Fulload >65C, and that's with HT off.


----------



## Binge (Jan 25, 2009)

I see, it's that DD block


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2009)

human_error... it may be your ram.....try bumping Dram bus =1.64 and switch to 2N on the timing for the ram.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys, i'll try bumping the dram bus voltage up - the ram has run at 1500mhz with it's current timings and voltage, so i'm not sure if it's a problem with the cpu hitting a limit or if i'm not feeding enough voltage into the imc.

As for my temps i'm pretty sure it's because my triple rad is pure sh*t - the pump, res, block and piping is all stuff i've bought individually but the rad came with the case :shadedshu (i've not found a triple rad that fits in the available space in the door to replace it yet) as i get a serious heat build-up if i leave the thing to run for a long time.

She idles at 37-40degrees, after 2 or 3 mins of prime 95 she's hitting 75-78degrees on cores1-3, 69 degrees on core 4 (my core 4 is always very cool compared to the others). If i leave it to run for hours though the temps slowly build up as the rad doesn't cool the coolant enough and so it all builds up)... 

It's not my thermal paste either afaik as i'm using AS5 and this is my 3rd application of it since i built the rig (i clean it off properly between applications), used the drawing a line of as5, the smearing a thin film and the pea-sized blob methods and found the pea-sized blob method she's using now to be the most effective (2-3 degrees cooler than previous methods).

#edit# 
If i can't get the thing to clock faster with a couple of tweaks now i'll have to leave it until the end of the week as i should be revising for my 4th year exams which i have all week starting tomorrow  I'll put up a new thread for that when the time comes as i'm sure i can push this chip a lot further.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2009)

human_error said:


> (my core 4 is always very cool compared to the others). .



Same here mine is always cooler too ...I cant wait till they make a head unit for my VapoChill LS ...I read some guy in Europe  is making them and has a good rep ....I dunno though..I would rather it were made by Asetek.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

Well i feel like a bit of a muppet now, i'd tried uncore and core voltage bumps which didn't do the trick, and since the ram ran at 1500mhz with the same timings at 1.5v i assumed i wouldn't need to change the dram volts if i just knocked the multi down...

...turns out i was wrong  managed to get to 175bclock with 1.64dram voltage and a minor bump in core and uncore (1.21875v for each). I'll give the chip a workover after my exams this week, as well as see if i can replace my rad and get some better fans (spent all xmas trying to get a pci-e xfi sound card working with no avail  which i wish i'd spent working on my cooling).

Speaking of cooling with higher speeds and more volts i'm seeing my temps build up a lot slower than before (taking twice as long to get to 75 degrees than before, only a couple mins difference but still, i'm not used to more volts = less heat  ).

Thanks again guys 

#edit#



> Same here mine is always cooler too ...I cant wait till they make a head unit for my VapoChill LS ...I read some guy in Europe is making them and has a good rep ....I dunno though..I would rather it were made by Asetek.



My theory on the 4th core being cooler is that it's the one on the end next to the unused qpi link, with core 0 being the hottest as it is next to the working qpi link.

##edit the second##

Final edit i promise, just re-ran with 176bclock and finally got above the highest 775 (a little shameful to have an oc 920 slower than a 775 chip, no matter how godly the 775 is clocked...)


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2009)

There is something seriously wrong with your cooling setup.

My aircooling (Max 70C) did not reach that high even at 1.37v, and 4.2GHz.

And my room temp is 20C.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> There is something seriously wrong with your cooling setup.
> 
> My aircooling (Max 70C) did not reach that high even at 1.37v, and 4.2GHz.
> 
> And my room temp is 20C.



Indeed, i'm pretty confident it is my rad since it came with my case, and the pump that came with the case died after about 2 months so i think it is of a very poor quality, im also on stock thermaltake fans which i doubt will be the best available...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

human error, what ram divider are you running??


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> human error, what ram divider are you running??



2:8 at the moment, i can lower it one more notch (bios doesnt say what the ratio will be, only the resulting speed(it would be 1042mhz i think with current bclock). my ram kit is rated at 1333mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

human_error said:


> 2:8 at the moment, i can lower it one more notch (bios doesnt say what the ratio will be, only the resulting speed(it would be 1042mhz i think with current bclock). my ram kit is rated at 1333mhz.



try lowering the next notch.  Remember uncore is 16x, ram has to be half of uncore minimum.  If you are running 8 for ram at a higher overclock you are pushing it.  it'll be stable with tweaking, mine is, but for now I think a lower divider will help you achieve a higher overclock.  Once you get your CPU high enough, you can try and work on your RAM .


the main issue with the i7 is the IMC, some are very good, some are not.  Lower the RAM and give it a shot, keep us posted.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try lowering the next notch.  Remember uncore is 16x, ram has to be half of uncore minimum.  If you are running 8 for ram at a higher overclock you are pushing it.  it'll be stable with tweaking, mine is, but for now I think a lower divider will help you achieve a higher overclock.  Once you get your CPU high enough, you can try and work on your RAM .
> 
> 
> the main issue with the i7 is the IMC, some are very good, some are not.  Lower the RAM and give it a shot, keep us posted.



Hmm, i hadn't realised that - good info to know 

I'll give it a shot but it will have to wait until wednesday or saturday for proper tuning/testing as i've got to get revising for my exams (one tomorrow, tuesday, thursday and friday, all level 3 4th year uni exams ). I'll get back on the weekend with results and probably more questions/advice relating to my cooling troubles.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

human_error said:


> Hmm, i hadn't realised that - good info to know
> 
> I'll give it a shot but it will have to wait until wednesday or saturday for proper tuning/testing as i've got to get revising for my exams (one tomorrow, tuesday, thursday and friday, all level 3 4th year uni exams ). I'll get back on the weekend with results and probably more questions/advice relating to my cooling troubles.



Thanks bro, keep us posted and good luck with your exams.

When you can read over this, gots some good info.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3495431&postcount=876

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3502


----------



## DOM (Jan 25, 2009)

DOM said:


>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2009)

DOM said:


>



dude im adding it now, i thought itwas a dual core run, I was like Why is it soooooo slow!!!!!  hahahaha sorry dude, adding now.


----------



## DOM (Jan 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude im adding it now, i thought itwas a dual core run, I was like Why is it soooooo slow!!!!!  hahahaha sorry dude, adding now.



lol


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 25, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I found I get better results in Safe mode... I guess because it has less stuff running....



on noes!!! do u really?


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 26, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> on noes!!! do u really?



I thought... if there are less services running then maybe that will free the cpu up a little... so I tried it and sure enough I got my best score.  It is at least worth a shot and I also found on my rig, the more I run the test after startup, the worse it gets... I did an experiment and my scores went from 9.8ish on the first run to 12.5 on run 5 or 6.... Maybe my rig gets winded and needs some gatorade....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I thought... if there are less services running then maybe that will free the cpu up a little... so I tried it and sure enough I got my best score.  It is at least worth a shot and I also found on my rig, the more I run the test after startup, the worse it gets... I did an experiment and my scores went from 9.8ish on the first run to 12.5 on run 5 or 6.... Maybe my rig gets winded and needs some gatorade....



maybe you should give it some gatorade then if it needs it


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's another from my PII. Just a touch better. I'm waiting for my new board before I make a serious run.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's another from my PII. Just a touch better. I'm waiting for my new board before I make a serious run.



WOW that is SWEET !!!


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> I thought... if there are less services running then maybe that will free the cpu up a little... so I tried it and sure enough I got my best score.  It is at least worth a shot and I also found on my rig, the more I run the test after startup, the worse it gets... I did an experiment and my scores went from 9.8ish on the first run to 12.5 on run 5 or 6.... Maybe my rig gets winded and needs some gatorade....



You have to give it time between runs before you do it again. I usually give it roughly 5-10 seconds before doing another run or else you get the slower run while it finishes up whatever it was doing in the last run.

I've found though for me that waiting too long afterward produces a worse off time as well perhaps I still have some windows power management options that were enabled (not cool and quiet or anything) that caused that. Either way waiting a few seconds in between runs gives me best results. And of course when you click the run button do not move the mouse even a single mm because that can drastically affect your overall time because it's got to calculate that movement and the cursor and the....well you get the point. 

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 26, 2009)

Btw, nice run Paulieg


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 26, 2009)

well the best i can get with mine is 3.300 Ghz and i get about the same score my MB sucks and cant get anything out of it and I can afford a new one to overclock my cpu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2009)

updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn this run's almost identical to my X2 5000 Max Run.

E6300@ 3.2 - 24.98


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn this run's almost identical to my X2 5000 Max Run.
> 
> E6300@ 3.2 - 24.98



thats a nice comparison, both runs are together on the leaderboard


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> well the best i can get with mine is 3.300 Ghz and i get about the same score my MB sucks and cant get anything out of it and I can afford a new one to overclock my cpu



how did you OC?  were you finally able to adjust the BIOS, or did you use an overclock utility?  I am really curious.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> how did you OC?  were you finally able to adjust the BIOS, or did you use an overclock utility?  I am really curious.



i used the bios but not many options here you go patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> i used the bios but not many options here you go patty
> 
> View attachment 22351



updated, thanks dude. 

Good going so far.  Going to try for higher?


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, thanks dude.
> 
> Good going so far.  Going to try for higher?



in need help can i go higher or is my board holding me back?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> in need help can i go higher or is my board holding me back?



may be your board bro, never really heard of anybody getting good results with an ECS.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 29, 2009)

9.375






@cp  last one!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, I havent got screenies for these two, but please add to the database for reference:

1./ Pentium3 - 650Mhz = 309.520 secs

2./ Atom 330 - 1.60 Ghz = 63.030 secs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 9.375
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top3 for you in Phenoms


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> 9.375



You know....I used to really want a pet monkey.....I don't like monkeys anymore. 

Haha awesome run monkey, I know I can't beat that one with this board the best I think I can get really is around 9.5 maybe a tick lower but that's pushing it I think.

Damn the PII's are putting up some insane results! 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

Kei said:


> You know....I used to really want a pet monkey.....I don't like monkeys anymore.
> 
> Haha awesome run monkey, I know I can't beat that one with this board the best I think I can get really is around 9.5 maybe a tick lower but that's pushing it I think.
> 
> ...



ugh guess i need to get my lazy ass around to running this bench with some tweaks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

Kei said:


> You know....I used to really want a pet monkey.....I don't like monkeys anymore.
> 
> Haha awesome run monkey, I know I can't beat that one with this board the best I think I can get really is around 9.5 maybe a tick lower but that's pushing it I think.
> 
> ...


dont feel bad dude, you got yourself a freak of a damn CPU!



cdawall said:


> ugh guess i need to get my lazy ass around to running this bench with some tweaks



WHY DO i AGREE


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dont feel bad dude, you got yourself a freak of a damn CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DO i AGREE



going to try and push my card to 17K in 3d06 1st


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> going to try and push my card to 17K in 3d06 1st



cool, keep us posted.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 31, 2009)

Woot...best yet, lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

udpated guys, I should have my 9950 running soon again, got a mobo already, just need a PSU now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> udpated guys, I should have my 9950 running soon again, got a mobo already, just need a PSU now



are you going to upgrade the PSU in the i7 rig and use the old PSU for the X4?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> udpated guys, I should have my 9950 running soon again, got a mobo already, just need a PSU now


what did ya get bro? 79-t? and what proc?

Ps go for a 1kw psu mate...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> mind updating my latest score CP? thanks Bro!


CP i know you had a long day but take a look at my core clock and update my score with the current.... not the latter..


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 31, 2009)

13.638seconds


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty ..I think I am going to be gunning for this spot tonight                                     giorgos th. - Core i7 Extreme 965 5004 MHz - 4.959 sec.

Come on man ..we can get it ..lol he like grabbed all the top spots in TPU's random benches<NICE>....then i guess i chip away at the 3DM06 spots(already have a decent score in there)....right now I'm doing a defrag cuz i installed the Crysis bundle ..After that though a pinch here a squeeze there a twist here and there and then just maybe ...we can get er DONE ....He's probably already has like three more high scored screenies( I do that some times)and soon as I post , he'll be like BLAM and post the higher score like 2 Milli seconds after i post (if I even can)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you going to upgrade the PSU in the i7 rig and use the old PSU for the X4?


thats exactly what I am doing


fullinfusion said:


> what did ya get bro? 79-t? and what proc?
> 
> Ps go for a 1kw psu mate...



same 9950 I had before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> CP i know you had a long day but take a look at my core clock and update my score with the current.... not the latter..



this is not your best run though, you want me to put up a slower run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

frankie827 said:


> 13.638seconds


updated, thanks for the run


DRDNA said:


> Chicken Patty ..I think I am going to be gunning for this spot tonight                                     giorgos th. - Core i7 Extreme 965 5004 MHz - 4.959 sec.
> 
> Come on man ..we can get it ..lol he like grabbed all the top spots in TPU's random benches<NICE>....then i guess i chip away at the 3DM06 spots(already have a decent score in there)....right now I'm doing a defrag cuz i installed the Crysis bundle ..After that though a pinch here a squeeze there a twist here and there and then just maybe ...we can get er DONE ....He's probably already has like three more high scored screenies( I do that some times)and soon as I post , he'll be like BLAM and post the higher score like 2 Milli seconds after i post (if I even can)



go for it dude   good luck.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> this is not your best run though, you want me to put up a slower run?


oh crap, sorry cp... i was looking at a different score... my bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> oh crap, sorry cp... i was looking at a different score... my bad



no problem bro 


Damn I cant wait to play with the Phenom again, its going to be on xp 32 bit, so it should perform really good, I wont be scared to push it this time as I still have my intel rig in case the amd one gives up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem bro
> 
> 
> Damn I cant wait to play with the Phenom again, its going to be on xp 32 bit, so it should perform really good, I wont be scared to push it this time as I still have my intel rig in case the amd one gives up.


lol awsome man! i cant wait to see some numbers!
has any one used Geek squad MRI?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 31, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> lol awsome man! i cant wait to see some numbers!
> has any one used Geek squad MRI?



what is that?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what is that?


its what geek squad use at best buy to repair computers..... has a shit load of programs on it.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2009)

YAY!!! almost blew up my computer hahahaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> YAY!!! almost blew up my computer hahahaha


Hardly blew it up my friend........ try bumping the cpu volt to 1.6ish and than go on what you were saying mate! i was hitting 1.8+ volts and still running strong as ever.....


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2009)

hmmmm on the 940?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> hmmmm on the 940?



those chips take voltage, its an AMD thing.  not 1.8v, full is nuts.  j/k mate


but 1.5-1.6v i wouldnt be afraid to do.  Watch your temps./


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> those chips take voltage, its an AMD thing.  not 1.8v, full is nuts.  j/k mate
> 
> 
> but 1.5-1.6v i wouldnt be afraid to do.  Watch your temps./



they do to i ran 1.8v through mine already lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they do to i ran 1.8v through mine already lol



im sure they do, but thats crazy   "45nm"


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 1, 2009)

Next week I should be able to get some ~550 fsb runs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Next week I should be able to get some ~550 fsb runs.



hey, great run buddy, see your fairly new to TPU.  Welcome BTW.

What part of Florida you in?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's mine on the p2 940 at 3.825 Ghz 1.52v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks dude



UPDATED.


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What part of Florida you in?




Panama Shity


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Panama Shity



  all the way up in the Palm Handle.  What are you cooling the Q9650 with, thats a nice clock


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 1, 2009)

Right now just a S1283, but im looking to go water once I find out how far this cpu will go with reasonable volts. My board is limiting me right now since anything higher than 483 wont pass prime no matter what voltage or settings I change, so I have a UD3P coming tuesday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Right now just a S1283, but im looking to go water once I find out how far this cpu will go with reasonable volts. My board is limiting me right now since anything higher than 483 wont pass prime no matter what voltage or settings I change, so I have a UD3P coming tuesday.



Nice, keep us posted on your progress


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 4, 2009)

has anyone noticed any real performance increase on the PII when raising the NB speed to 2ghz?  everytime i run it with it at 2Ghz, I get worse results than 1.8Ghz NB... just wondering


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 4, 2009)

Add please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Psychoholic said:


> Add please



that places you 8th overall  

you have any idea what batch your CPU is?  Nice clock for voltage


----------



## servermonkey (Feb 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem bro
> 
> 
> Damn I cant wait to play with the Phenom again, its going to be on xp 32 bit, so it should perform really good, I wont be scared to push it this time as I still have my intel rig in case the amd one gives up.



welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

servermonkey said:


> welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



not yet, need the board first , but thanks


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Not sure what batch.. forgot to look when i had the heatsink off.

Here's another run, another 126mhz, still 8th place though 








Chicken Patty said:


> that places you 8th overall
> 
> you have any idea what batch your CPU is?  Nice clock for voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

^^updated, getting close to the top


----------



## Kethachdau (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 4, 2009)

i wanted throw in an update.  i'm gonna try for a lower time but for now here is my update.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2009)

Kethachdau said:


>



great run dude, quickest true amd single core 

and welcome to TPU 


exodusprime1337 said:


> i wanted throw in an update.  i'm gonna try for a lower time but for now here is my update.
> 
> nice, in the top 20 overall now


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2009)

Kethachdau said:


>



DAM YOU !!!! .....j/k lol

Naaa well done m8 good run  i was happy been ontop of the True AMD single core scores there for quite awhile, was proud of the old FX, i think with a tad of overclocking id get ya id say? not very far off.

Have they done benchmarking of the LE 2.7GHz vs anything yet?

O and welcome to TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Melvis said:


> DAM YOU !!!! .....j/k lol
> 
> Naaa well done m8 good run  i was happy been ontop of the True AMD single core scores there for quite awhile, was proud of the old FX, i think with a tad of overclocking id get ya id say? not very far off.
> 
> ...



with some overclcoking you should be as fast.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2009)

how do you run on 1 core? I want to see what mine does on 1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how do you run on 1 core? I want to see what mine does on 1



BIOS setting.

Or go to the number of threads and select 1.  But I think two cores with one thread is quicker than one actualy core if im not mistaken so that wouldn't be correct.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BIOS setting.
> 
> Or go to the number of threads and select 1.  But I think two cores with one thread is quicker than one actualy core if im not mistaken so that wouldn't be correct.



i don't know how to shut a core off or if it can even be done (on the Anthlon chips)


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

or in the WPrime settings you can choose to use only 1 thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> or in the WPrime settings you can choose to use only 1 thread



thats what I meant to say, sorry if I was not clear


----------



## Binge (Feb 5, 2009)

I is just being redundant.  I only read up until you said "turn off 1 core in the bios", and yadda yadda.  No problem


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2009)

i will try it in a few.  just got to get my overclock higher.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2009)

Awwwwwww man what have i started ^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Awwwwwww man what have i started ^



  only you to blame


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

not bad for 4.0 GHz heh?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice run Chk Pat.

@pos

But your not gonna get faster than my dual thread run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice run Chk Pat.
> 
> @pos
> 
> But your not gonna get faster than my dual thread run.



that was with the little secret that you me and Binge know


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that was with the little secret that you me and Binge know



You do realize with the "little secret" you can get higher stable clocks right. 

EDIT:

Meaning if you have a utility like SetFSB or Abit's uGuru for example you can up the fsb alot more while it's running. Then again I am unsure how you would do it on an i7. Is there any utilities out that can up your bus speed in Windows?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> You do realize with the "little secret" you can get higher stable clocks right.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Meaning if you have a utility like SetFSB or Abit's uGuru for example you can up the fsb alot more while it's running. Then again I am unsure how you would do it on an i7. Is there any utilities out that can up your bus speed in Windows?



evga eleet allows me to overclock in windows


Or CPU tweaker, see below screenshot


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2009)

yes turn turbo on in bios and windows power options set to performance switches multi to full time 21 and power options set to ballanced  multi jumps as needed between 12 and 21 and power saver equals 12 multi always on a i7 920.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> yes turn turbo on in bios and windows power options set to performance switches multi to full time 21 and power options set to ballanced  multi jumps as needed between 12 and 21 and power saver equals 12 multi always on a i7 920.



turbo is on for me, constant 21 all the time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2009)

1core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1core





that places you 8th in single core, bump it up!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 9, 2009)

Toying with the i7 on 2 cores.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that places you 8th in single core, bump it up!!!



i will work on it sometime this week.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 9, 2009)

First run on the new rig, Stock Clocks only slightly tuned the memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> First run on the new rig, Stock Clocks only slightly tuned the memory.
> 
> crank it!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 3dsage said:
> 
> 
> > First run on the new rig, Stock Clocks only slightly tuned the memory.
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Chicken Patty said:
> 
> 
> > I know dude  Stock clocks though..
> ...


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm so glad to be back with an AMD rig. Intel stuff is cool but this Phenom setup is so much more crisp, coming from a C2D , IDK..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm so glad to be back with an AMD rig. Intel stuff is cool but this Phenom setup is so much more crisp esp coming from a C2D , IDK..



i did notice that at the beginning when I went with i7, however at the clocks im running my i7, it is only fair it feels quicker than the AMD.  Thats why I have to play with a Phenom II soon!


AMD's IMC is way better IMO, they've been at it for a longer while.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i did notice that at the beginning when I went with i7, however at the clocks im running my i7, it is only fair it feels quicker than the AMD.  Thats why I have to play with a Phenom II soon!
> 
> 
> AMD's IMC is way better IMO, they've been at it for a longer while.



 I'm sure it feels quick and probably is.

Yeah, Intel was a little late on the IMC, you seen the reviews on the X3 P2's? 

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Binge (Feb 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Crazy stuff.



Looks so close to the quads that it's embarrassing IMO.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm sure it feels quick and probably is.
> 
> Yeah, Intel was a little late on the IMC, you seen the reviews on the X3 P2's?
> 
> Crazy stuff.



no I havent, I will check it out later though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Looks so close to the quads that it's embarrassing IMO.



are they really that good?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> are they really that good?



Yeah dude check out the Thread on the News Section.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah dude check out the Thread on the News Section.



I just saw it hahah, dude they perform amazingly well.  I wonder how well they overclock


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 10, 2009)

These HyperX arent bad at all running at 1152 MHZ 2.2V (5-5-5-16-22). I couldnt even touch 1100 on my DFI board with 2.4V.

12.136 @ 3.13 GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> These HyperX arent bad at all running at 1152 MHZ 2.2V (5-5-5-16-22). I couldnt even touch 1100 on my DFI board with 2.4V.
> 
> 12.136 @ 3.13 GHZ
> 
> ...


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 12, 2009)

Woot


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

new best


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^awesome clock! 

updated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> new best


*WOW MAN!!!!* ( shits pants)...... I've been following this thread and your score blow's me away mate!!!!!! good going !!!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he needs to at least provide a CPU-z screenshot...


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> *WOW MAN!!!!* ( shits pants)...... I've been following this thread and your score blow's me away mate!!!!!! good going !!!!!



Thanks, I think I can get a little more out of it when I go water.


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I think he needs to at least provide a CPU-z screenshot...



If you want it, no problem.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Thanks, I think I can get a little more out of it when I go water.


Nice.... Very nice!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 13, 2009)

cpuz screenshot would be the sweetness


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 13, 2009)

chicken patty can you update my latest?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got a real good feeling about tomorrow..... i ordered 2 940 pII's and gut tells me there top bin chips....... what i want is to take top P II spot away since im running H2o and @ 1.52v with this 9850 im running 22c idle and 28 load...... 45nm should yield me 18's and high 20's c with 45nm 940..... wish me luck....


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I've got a real good feeling about tomorrow..... i ordered 2 940 pII's and gut tells me there top bin chips....... what i want is to take top P II spot away since im running H2o and @ 1.52v with this 9850 im running 22c idle and 28 load...... 45nm should yield me 18's and high 20's c with 45nm 940..... wish me luck....



good luck hopefully you can knock off the i7's


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I think he needs to at least provide a CPU-z screenshot...


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


>



nice where in florida are you at? me im in jacksonville what a redneck place im from outside of chicago just moved here 2 years ago


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


>


Up me bum with a rubber thumb!!!!!!!! a non i7 keeping up with the big boys!!!!!! shit!! and i just spent 350 on a PII 940 .... i sure hope it rocks BIG TIME OVER THE INTEL PROC!!!!
gg mate.... keep it coming!!!!!


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yea we have a few rednecks around here too, im in Panama City. :shadedshu


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Yea we have a few rednecks around here too, im in Panama City. :shadedshu



ur about 2 hours from me nice  just trying to find members local to me for meet ups and/or lan parties


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

Im probably closer to 4 hours away since im about 1.5 hours from tally. Thats a little to far for me for a lan party.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Im probably closer to 4 hours away since im about 1.5 hours from tally. Thats a little to far for me for a lan party.



oh because it only took 1.5 hours to get to tally


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> chicken patty can you update my latest?



can you link me to your latest, make sure I update the correct one.  THanks.

Or give me the post #


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Up me bum with a rubber thumb!!!!!!!! a non i7 keeping up with the big boys!!!!!! shit!! and i just spent 350 on a PII 940 .... i sure hope it rocks BIG TIME OVER THE INTEL PROC!!!!
> gg mate.... keep it coming!!!!!



really?







  just joking, thats a hell of an overclock hoss has going for him and no HT!!  he did an awesome job


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn you and your HT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> damn you and your HT





I would do a run of HT, but I realy can't reboot right now to switch BIOS profiles.  Maybe some other time ill throw one in.


----------



## Binge (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey CP, add this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

updated.

Binge is quickest i7 920 now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

tons of tweaking left to do, still on onboard.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 13, 2009)

*Add This*

ADD This...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> ADD This...



man insane clock!  how much voltage did it take?


That shoudl have put you 2nd overall, got any ideas why its not performing better?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 14, 2009)

Moving closer to the top spot 
 11.715 //  9950 @ 3.29 GHZ


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man insane clock!  how much voltage did it take?
> 
> 
> That shoudl have put you 2nd overall, got any ideas why its not performing better?



Hi pretty sure that was 1.56v, I need to tighten up my clocks and i am starting to kill some unwanted processed, plus i am doing a defrag. Plus hte system was getting a little toasted at that point.

I just iced down my bucket and rad, and have been runnign the fans, so the case, cpu and everyting in the "igloo is around 4c, so tonight should be soime good clocking weather.

any other advice would be greatly appriciated. 

Regrds/steve


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a shot of me putting the Bloodrage in the Igloo, I have to say the bloodrage is a super sweet board, as soon as you pick it up you know it is a quality piece of work....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Moving closer to the top spot
> 11.715 //  9950 @ 3.29 GHZ



updated, doing good!



SystemViper said:


> Hi pretty sure that was 1.56v, I need to tighten up my clocks and i am starting to kill some unwanted processed, plus i am doing a defrag. Plus hte system was getting a little toasted at that point.
> 
> I just iced down my bucket and rad, and have been runnign the fans, so the case, cpu and everyting in the "igloo is around 4c, so tonight should be soime good clocking weather.
> 
> ...



bro I dont know about advise   you're doing better than me lol


----------



## deq444 (Feb 14, 2009)

add this one please,thanks and what size or how should i send these so they're not thumbnails/ do i resize them smaller to start with? if so what size, thanks for your time, dana


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

deq444 said:


> add this one please,thanks and what size or how should i send these so they're not thumbnails/ do i resize them smaller to start with? if so what size, thanks for your time, dana



updated, just upload it with Tech Power UP image uploader 


http://techpowerup.org/


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

deq444 said:


> add this one please,thanks and what size or how should i send these so they're not thumbnails/ do i resize them smaller to start with? if so what size, thanks for your time, dana


resize to 800 or so mate..... are you uploading from here? http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## deq444 (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks to both of you. that should make it a lot easer...peace all,D


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Please add this PII score CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Brad,

2nd quickest Phenom II 940 15th overall


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brad,
> 
> 2nd quickest Phenom II 940 15th overall


WOW David!!!!! i didn't realize that, thank you!!.... Heck i haven't really pushed this thing yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> WOW David!!!!! i didn't realize that, thank you!!.... Heck i haven't really pushed this thing yet



I noticed lol.

Hopefully this weekend I have more time to play with my 9950   Gotta learn the board though, I new my M3A79-T like the back of my hand.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 14, 2009)

no update for under 10 seconds....*Cries* the pictures in one of my llats posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> no update for under 10 seconds....*Cries* the pictures in one of my llats posts



updated, sorry bro.

27th overall


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I noticed lol.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I have more time to play with my 9950   Gotta learn the board though, I new my M3A79-T like the back of my hand.


i HEAR YA cp...... HERE TAKE A LOOK AT THIS...... AMAZING.... ITS NOT i7.... BUT IT'S FASTER THAN I'M USED TOO!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

amazing how it unlocked that card bro.  my best i7 run is 18095.  You got me bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> amazing how it unlocked that card bro.  my best i7 run is 18095.  You got me bro


YEAH BUT IM USING OLD HARDWARE, MY 3870X2 AGAINST A 48** X2 WOULD YIELD SUPPER RESULTS.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> YEAH BUT IM USING OLD HARDWARE, MY 3870X2 AGAINST A 48** X2 WOULD YIELD SUPPER RESULTS.....



im sure it would.  What about a GTX295?  I'm not crazy about Nvidia, but you gotta face it, those suckers are fast as $##$*#


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> im sure it would.  What about a GTX295?  I'm not crazy about Nvidia, but you gotta face it, those suckers are fast as $##$*#


Yeah they are but thats why I've been holding out getting a 48 series gpu...... Amd have something sweet up there sleeves, and the next buy will be the new gpu in the x2 series!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry CP about not clocking my 4850e higher yet on 1 core. Been out with the GF alot. I just got back from being with her about 20mins ago. I promise i will get it done sometime. I will try for maybe tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Binge (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry CP about not clocking my 4850e higher yet on 1 core. Been out with the GF alot. I just got back from being with her about 20mins ago. I promise i will get it done sometime. I will try for maybe tonight or tomorrow.



Damn CP.  You've got mad respect here.  It seems bros before hoes was violated.  So what'll you have him do to make up for it?


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 14, 2009)

little bit better


----------



## Binge (Feb 14, 2009)

that is awesome  go quad power!!!


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2009)

can i have your cpu 

oss which mobo is that on ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sorry CP about not clocking my 4850e higher yet on 1 core. Been out with the GF alot. I just got back from being with her about 20mins ago. I promise i will get it done sometime. I will try for maybe tonight or tomorrow.



no problem dude, handle your stuff 



Binge said:


> Damn CP.  You've got mad respect here.  It seems bros before hoes was violated.  So what'll you have him do to make up for it?


haha, I guess I do bro!  Should be like that bro, i've done nothing but good things for people and have helped as much as I can.  




hoss331 said:


> little bit better



nice!!! incredible 

updating now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Yeah they are but thats why I've been holding out getting a 48 series gpu...... Amd have something sweet up there sleeves, and the next buy will be the new gpu in the x2 series!



the next series of ATi/amd video cards should be sick


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> can i have your cpu
> 
> oss which mobo is that on ?



UD3P


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

man I wanna play with a 775 Quad


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 14, 2009)

well I want to play with an I7, wanna trade


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> UD3P



sweet i just ordered one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

here you go bro as promised 





still didn't move me up but i can't get any better. also look at crazy volts


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> UD3P



Your getting so close..... 

Regards


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> sweet i just ordered one




*SEE*


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *SEE*



see what lol its not here yet LOL


----------



## deq444 (Feb 14, 2009)

*add this please, thanks,D*

new numbers after a little more OC, peace all and happy OCing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> well I want to play with an I7, wanna trade



haha, no thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go bro as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro, well man at least you improved man, not bad at all!!!


Thanks again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

updated, fuckers!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, well man at least you improved man, not bad at all!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



thanks man  i want to get moved up higher still. btw got 3.5ghz for CPU-Z 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, fuckers!!!






thanks for your effort CP!


----------



## r9 (Feb 14, 2009)

add this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks man  i want to get moved up higher still. btw got 3.5ghz for CPU-Z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197



havent tried running wprime like that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> thanks for your effort CP!



no problem 



r9 said:


> add this



  updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! Nice runs r9!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

jr, dont jeez in your pants now, if you do its ok, I almost did, thats  nice o/c on that e5200.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> havent tried running wprime like that?



i did try and it hang after 25%. i'm scared to give it more voltage. 1.63v is too much already... unless i can get some more cool air onto it then i will give it a tad bit more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i did try and it hang after 25%. i'm scared to give it more voltage. 1.63v is too much already... unless i can get some more cool air onto it then i will give it a tad bit more



need some LN2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> need some LN2



I wish i had a DICE pot. If i did there are places around here that sell DICE. anyone want to donate a DICE pot to the "help POS reach 4ghz"?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Knocked off .5 off my last run.
11.34 @ 3.349 GHZ.

I had a freaking 11.10 Run but I BSOD'd when I tried to get Screen Capture up.
That wouldve made me 2nd fastest First Gen Phenom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2009)

@CP

Hand me a towel and a new pair of pants! I also found "the" bios I need. Gonna see a few more benches from me. O and btw, Ce D 347 @ 1.34v gave me 49 seconds. I decided it wasnt worthwhile to post the SS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CP
> 
> Hand me a towel and a new pair of pants! I also found "the" bios I need. Gonna see a few more benches from me. O and btw, Ce D 347 @ 1.34v gave me 49 seconds. I decided it wasnt worthwhile to post the SS.



i need to update my DFI, I will order the pump and res monday or tomorrow, to get my Phenom Under water again, time to smell some burnt silicon lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CP
> 
> Hand me a towel and a new pair of pants! I also found "the" bios I need. Gonna see a few more benches from me. O and btw, Ce D 347 @ 1.34v gave me 49 seconds. I decided it wasnt worthwhile to post the SS.



i know your post isn't toward me but good luck... Also the next cool night that i have free time i am going to push more voltage and try to get 3.5ghz for atleast one run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i know your post isn't toward me but good luck... Also the next cool night that i have free time i am going to push more voltage and try to get 3.5ghz for atleast one run



be careful, watch for temps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> be careful, watch for temps



what is the HIGHEST i can run for a Wprime run (voltage wise?)don't want to kill the chip already.(but would give me a reason to get a PII X3)


----------



## r9 (Feb 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @CP
> 
> Hand me a towel and a new pair of pants! I also found "the" bios I need. Gonna see a few more benches from me. O and btw, Ce D 347 @ 1.34v gave me 49 seconds. I decided it wasnt worthwhile to post the SS.



If you are limited to +0.3V on that MSI board I have bios that allows +0.387 it is beta bios from MSI forums.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what is the HIGHEST i can run for a Wprime run (voltage wise?)don't want to kill the chip already.(but would give me a reason to get a PII X3)



i dont know bro, ive seen people run 1.8v on water on 65nm's like fullinsufion and cdawall.  But I dont know man just make sure it dont run too hot.  Weren't you already running 1.6+v???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i dont know bro, ive seen people run 1.8v on water on 65nm's like fullinsufion and cdawall.  But I dont know man just make sure it dont run too hot.  Weren't you already running 1.6+v???



1.63v in windows


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 1.63v in windows



xD ... On air, 1.61v in Windows on a 45nm here. She is still kicking and going strong.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> xD ... On air, 1.61v in Windows on a 45nm here. She is still kicking and going strong.



well I ran 1.68v yesterday to my Phenom.  I see people with Denebs running close to 1.6v  I dont know.  I think you are right there, I dont know what to tell you, i'm sure just a quick w prime run at high voltage is no big deal.  But I dont know seriously.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well I ran 1.68v yesterday to my Phenom.  I see people with Denebs running close to 1.6v  I dont know.  I think you are right there, I dont know what to tell you, i'm sure just a quick w prime run at high voltage is no big deal.  But I dont know seriously.



i will try 1.7v tonight if it is cool in here. if not then i can always take the rig out side


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will try 1.7v tonight if it is cool in here. if not then i can always take the rig out side



how cold is it outside, that always works?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how cold is it outside, that always works?



its kinda a mild day but it still is about 40f cooler then it is in here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

man I wish I had those temps here.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

11.2 @ 3.4GHz, this board finally let me use the x17 multi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

updated, you are between me and full now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 11.2 @ 3.4GHz, this board finally let me use the x17 multi.



try setting your NB multi to x12 which would make it run at 2400 Mhz, should get you a lower 11 sec. run.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah I never figured out what the NB is multiplied by, what setting is that?

BTW thanks, i'll try that out. Should I up the voltage on the NB?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah I never figured out what the NB is multiplied by, what setting is that?
> 
> BTW thanks, i'll try that out. Should I up the voltage on the NB?



I dont know on your board, should be at 10x default.  

try without bumping the NB voltage, if not stable then bump the nB voltage just a bit and see.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I dont know on your board, should be at 10x default.
> 
> try without bumping the NB voltage, if not stable then bump the nB voltage just a bit and see.



Nice man, i'll give it a shot tomorow.
 i'm done overclocking for today , It gets aggrevating rebooting a billion times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice man, i'll give it a shot tomorow.
> i'm done overclocking for today , It gets aggrevating rebooting a billion times



hahah I know bro.  dont worry, I aint going no where


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 16, 2009)

edit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

updated, HOSS, just keeps getting better and better dude.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> man I wish I had those temps here.



I gave it a try....I got 1.73v going into it and maxed at 3475mhz for a Wprime run but didn't save it in time before it hang  So 3.4ghz is going to be my highest... Just if anyone was wondering my temps hit 42c idle and ~65c load had to raise the shutoff temp to 70c to get 1 run. after that i went into the bios and set the voltage back down to a conffy 1.3v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I gave it a try....I got 1.73v going into it and maxed at 3475mhz for a Wprime run but didn't save it in time before it hang  So 3.4ghz is going to be my highest... Just if anyone was wondering my temps hit 42c idle and ~65c load had to raise the shutoff temp to 70c to get 1 run. after that i went into the bios and set the voltage back down to a conffy 1.3v



damn dude, guess thats all it can do with that cooling dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, guess thats all it can do with that cooling dude



wish i could setup phase or DICE... but don't see that even being possible.  maybe it is just time to upgrade my CPU to a PII

but i am happy to say that this chip did what i was hoping for when i bought it. and maybe even alittle more. not a bad use of ~$70 when i bought it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wish i could setup phase or DICE... but don't see that even being possible.  maybe it is just time to upgrade my CPU to a PII



bro if you are on a realy budget, the x3's I think are pretty cheap and are great performers!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro if you are on a realy budget, the x3's I think are pretty cheap and are great performers!



Thats what i have been looking at.... I think i am going to try and get a 4850 and a PII X3 if i can't then maybe just a PII X3 or a GTX 260 216


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thats what i have been looking at.... I think i am going to try and get a 4850 and a PII X3 if i can't then maybe just a PII X3 or a GTX 260 216



that'll be a nice little setup bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that'll be a nice little setup bro



thanks  I think i would be too... But don't really know if it is needed this does everything i want/need it to do. but couldn't hurt the e-penis any

EDIT: also looking at the PII X4 810

thinking CPU now video card later. AS it has been shown the 8800GT can get ALOT higher scores in 3dmark with a faster CPU


----------



## r9 (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks  I think i would be too... But don't really know if it is needed this does everything i want/need it to do. but couldn't hurt the e-penis any
> 
> EDIT: also looking at the PII X4 810
> 
> thinking CPU now video card later. AS it has been shown the 8800GT can get ALOT higher scores in 3dmark with a faster CPU



PII x4 810 bad idea not that great of ocer.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

r9 said:


> PII x4 bad idea not that great of ocer.



not really looking for a great clocker. If i can get 3-3.1ghz out of it like i can my 4850e and 5kBE then that is fine with me... I would gain 2 cores and it still have more work done per clock then my x2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not really looking for a great clocker. If i can get 3-3.1ghz out of it like i can my 4850e and 5kBE then that is fine with me... I would gain 2 cores and it still have more work done per clock then my x2



you can do that easily on factory heat sink.  average i would say is about 3.7-3.8 GHz on factory cooler.  I would get CPU before card, switching to a quad core will yield about another 2-3000 points in 3dmark.  I've been through it trust me.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you can do that easily on factory heat sink.  average i would say is about 3.7-3.8 GHz on factory cooler.  I would get CPU before card, switching to a quad core will yield about another 2-3000 points in 3dmark.  I've been through it trust me.



I would be cooling it with my xigy 1283 OR my Tt V1 so that would have to be better then factory. I have found that 3.5ghz on the 810 is about average


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would be cooling it with my xigy 1283 OR my Tt V1 so that would have to be better then factory. I have found that 3.5ghz on the 810 is about average



even better    3.5 GHz sounds about right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> even better    3.5 GHz sounds about right.



kinda funny that the 810 average clock is just out of reach of my max overclock for the 4850e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> kinda funny that the 810 average clock is just out of reach of my max overclock for the 4850e



yeah and not only that im sure clock for clock the 810 is a good percentage faster.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah and not only that im sure clock for clock the 810 is a good percentage faster.



yea i would think around 25%+ more. The PI was ~15% more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yea i would think around 25%+ more. The PI was ~15% more



yeah its still a nice upgrade, I would really consider it!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn, I need to take back my rank from Viper.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Damn, I need to take back my rank from Viper.



i wanted to try for a quicker run today and just felt lazy lol.  the top 5 or so spots are so close apart form each other, really close competition!


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Feb 17, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Damn, I need to take back my rank from Viper.



does having the HT off help with this benchmark?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

MAGMADIVER said:


> does having the HT off help with this benchmark?



no, this is multi threaded.  HT on improves it alot.


----------



## human_error (Feb 19, 2009)

Thought i'd update my score...







Gotta sort my cooling before i push any further, hit 100c after 8 mins of prime95, having to keep her clocked @ 3870 1.275v so the temps stay under 80c running prime95...


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

Please correct my score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

updated guys.  Good runs.


r9, see below, although clocked higher, still got the i7 920 by a bit 

# r9 - Pentium E5200 4701 MHz - 17.249
# dark2099 - Core i7 920 (on two cores) 4036 MHz - 17.253


----------



## r9 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated guys.  Good runs.
> 
> 
> r9, see below, although clocked higher, still got the i7 920 by a bit
> ...



Next I`m going to try E5200 on four cores. i7s watch out


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2009)

I managed to knock off .7sec after a fresh install of Vista.
I think the only way I will top this is with some Faster Ram or XP.

11.138 @ 3.4GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I managed to knock off .7sec after a fresh install of Vista.
> I think the only way I will top this is with some Faster Ram or XP.
> 
> 11.138 @ 3.4GHZ



updated dude, great run, getting better and better!


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated dude, great run, getting better and better!



Hey dude you forgot to bump me up a spot
Not that I really care


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

Hope its not the wrong version.

Cooled by NL11F@-55 C°


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

Damn!  those are some nice clocks man.

You got the 2nd fastest DC on the LIst.


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn!  those are some nice clocks man.



I wanna get giorgos th. at dualcore  But i think DICE or my SS is not cold enough


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> I wanna get giorgos th. at dualcore  But i think DICE or my SS is not cold enough



If you can Trump Giorgos th.,


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

THe CPU is not the problem, runs under LN2 @6300 MhZ. The board also not the problem, 630 FSB is np but the ram and the LN2 :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hey dude you forgot to bump me up a spot
> Not that I really care



sorry buddy, fixed 



InPaniC said:


> Hope its not the wrong version.
> 
> Cooled by NL11F@-55 C°



both versions are accepted here in the thread, great run buddy   updating now



3dsage said:


> Damn!  those are some nice clocks man.
> 
> You got the 2nd fastest DC on the LIst.



I agree!! sick


----------



## InPaniC (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You got the 2nd fastest DC on the LIst.



Only place 1 or nothing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Only place 1 or nothing



go for it dude


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Only place 1 or nothing



Yea dude, 2nd place is the first loser


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ , so that makes us like the 20th looser lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^ , so that makes us like the 20th looser lol.



......

Hey, but when this thread first started we wouldve been in the top 5. 
Before there was I7 and P2's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> ......



funny but yet sad  lol.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> funny but yet sad  lol.



Your making me want to go out and buy a 940 bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Your making me want to go out and buy a 940 bro


go buy a 940 mate.... you wont regret it!!!! i got mine last week and its an amazing cpu for an AMD chip..... it blows my 9850 away big time even on stock settings..... my 9850 @ 3.2ghz is allot slower than the stock 940's 3Ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> go buy a 940 mate.... you wont regret it!!!! i got mine last week and its an amazing cpu for an AMD chip..... it blows my 9850 away big time even on stock settings..... my 9850 @ 3.2ghz is allot slower than the stock 940's 3Ghz



Arggh, Im working on OC my engine with a Turbo kit

Plus I just got this 9950 2 weeks ago. I thought I was gonna get this thing stable @ 3.4, but I was sadly mistaken.
I know I will upgrade in a month or 2


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Arggh, Im working on OC my engine with a Turbo kit
> 
> Plus I just got this 9950 2 weeks ago. I thought I was gonna get this thing stable @ 3.4, but I was sadly mistaken.
> I know I will upgrade in a month or 2


lol, sell the 9950 and get the 940


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 21, 2009)

^Good thinking, I think I will in a couple weeks.
3.8GHZ on Quad does sound nice.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2009)

ill be getting mine hopefully in the next month or two, im waiting for the big daddy to come out.  the black edition AM3 chips!


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2009)

dont mind the volts  also done in vista and stuff running in the back


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2009)

good run DOM, updating now.


fatuy1992, you didnt do any runs whilt he phase was on???


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 24, 2009)

New run with the new Asus P6TD bios '1203'


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run DOM, updating now.
> 
> 
> fatuy1992, you didnt do any runs whilt he phase was on???



Sorry, I only just saw your post then.  

I tried to, I got ver 1.55 so that I could sumbit them to hw bot, but for some reason when I use ver 1.55 it only uses one core 

So my times are super slow.  How do I fix this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Sorry, I only just saw your post then.
> 
> I tried to, I got ver 1.55 so that I could sumbit them to hw bot, but for some reason when I use ver 1.55 it only uses one core
> 
> So my times are super slow.  How do I fix this?



haha I took a crap too!  I was like WTF.

On the lower left hand corner go to advanced settings.  Then set the number of threads, in your case 4


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

updated jupiter 

Congrats on the new score, how you like the board?


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Congrats on the new score, how you like the board?



Well I like my Asus so far. It clocks very good and is way stable.
I say this without the experience of going to extreme OC >=4.5Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Well I like my Asus so far. It clocks very good and is way stable.
> I say this without the experience of going to extreme OC >=4.5Ghz



wonder how easy it'll be


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha I took a crap too!  I was like WTF.
> 
> On the lower left hand corner go to advanced settings.  Then set the number of threads, in your case 4



Thats 

Next time I have my phase change hooked up i'll be sure to run some Wprime


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thats
> 
> Next time I have my phase change hooked up i'll be sure to run some Wprime



  that should be nice to see


----------



## JBravo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Here's mine @ 3300ghz*

Intel Speedstep stepping in to drop it to 2500ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

nice run jbravo, clock it some more dude.


list was updated.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright, I took it up to 3500mhz and this was the result. Slightly better. I had to drop my ram timings to 6-6-6-18 to get my cheap apacer ram to do 876 mhz with 2.00V  I think thats whats holding me back.  But I do like my 1:1 fsb/ram ratio so don't wanna change the multi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

updated.

jbravo good overclock, right behind my phenom on two cores 

with just some ram tweaking you'll surpass that.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> jbravo good overclock, right behind my phenom on two cores
> 
> with just some ram tweaking you'll surpass that.



I was just looking at the list and I saw your score I wasn't sure weather wprime would be influenced much by ram timings, but I'll give it a try. It looks like I'm gonna need more volts on the cpu aswell coz its super pi and wprime stable...but only just

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

JBravo said:


> I was just looking at the list and I saw your score I wasn't sure weather wprime would be influenced much by ram timings, but I'll give it a try. It looks like I'm gonna need more volts on the cpu aswell coz its super pi and wprime stable...but only just
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply



wprme responds good to ram timings.  

For now enjoy your setup, once you get better cooling, you'll clock higher :toast;


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wprme responds good to ram timings.
> 
> For now enjoy your setup, once you get better cooling, you'll clock higher :toast;


What ya mean CP? Your saying Wprime will give a better mark when the memory timings are tighter?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> What ya mean CP? Your saying Wprime will give a better mark when the memory timings are tighter?



well tighter timings yield better performance.  If you can tighten your timings a bit you'll see some slight improvements.  In most cases of course.


----------



## JBravo (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I guess if you think about it, it makes sense doesn't it? wprime is supposed to measure the overall performance of your porcessing power,including ram/speed/ thus probably also timings?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well tighter timings yield better performance.  If you can tighten your timings a bit you'll see some slight improvements.  In most cases of course.


well im running 1T mode with out any effort so ill see if i yeild better results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> well im running 1T mode with out any effort so ill see if i yeild better results.



let us know


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> let us know


theres no difference with the PII Dave


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> theres no difference with the PII Dave



&^$%$%_$^%


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> &^$%$%_$^%


yup i feel your anger bro!!!! Fuge! just cant win..... hey im thinking of getting a dice pot and some LN2...... i've never done it before but my cuz has a pot i can borrow.... but than again.... who will sell me the L nitrogen?
At -120 im sure i can get at least 5.5GHz..... any comments?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> yup i feel your anger bro!!!! Fuge! just cant win..... hey im thinking of getting a dice pot and some LN2...... i've never done it before but my cuz has a pot i can borrow.... but than again.... who will sell me the L nitrogen?
> At -120 im sure i can get at least 5.5GHz..... any comments?



hmmm ive been wanting to do this too.  I heard hospitals can get you some or paintball stores.  you just gotta make sure you have the proper container to have it in.

sno.lcn a member on here did 5.5 Ghz out of his on LN2.  Team Finland ran a 3dmark 06 test for the 06 world record at 6.1 GHz.


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

My winprime results@4275mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

updated guys, back to back xeon runs


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Better score @ 4315mhz (on air)





Still tweaking


----------



## DOM (Mar 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Better score @ 4315mhz (on air)
> 
> Still tweaking



should be 4320Mhz 

keep going


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll try for more tomorrow, i think i need to lapp the IHS and add a fan as it'll post over 4.5ghz, but i keep getting a kernel not found error on windows load.
I don't think it's quite stable at 4.32 as it just crashed after stress. upped the voltage to 1.45, hope this will keep it stable. if not, i'll just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 1, 2009)

Please add:


----------



## silkstone (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that things a moster!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Wow that things a moster!!!



HT helps a lot in this multi threaded benchmark, just look at the scoreboard


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2009)

updated.


----------



## JBravo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's my best results thus far @ 3610 mhz and mem on 912mhz (  )

Chicken Patty, I kept going till I matched your score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Here's my best results thus far @ 3610 mhz and mem on 912mhz (  )
> 
> Chicken Patty, I kept going till I matched your score



thats the spirit my friend 

working your way up.


----------



## JBravo (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats the spirit my friend
> 
> working your way up.



Yes thanks CP

The problem is...I get this score, and I'm like...hmm, I wonder if I set this to that and so forth, it just doesn't stop! I'm addicted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

JBravo said:


> Here's my best results thus far @ 3610 mhz and mem on 912mhz (  )
> 
> Chicken Patty, I kept going till I matched your score





JBravo said:


> Yes thanks CP
> 
> The problem is...I get this score, and I'm like...hmm, I wonder if I set this to that and so forth, it just doesn't stop! I'm addicted



we all are lol, it happens to all of us lol.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 2, 2009)

4.5Ghz, i highly doubt this is stable but i'm gonna try for more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2009)

good run 

UPDATED


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Fsb isn't going any higher than 510 (no NB voltage controls) and i maxxed out the core volts) this is the limit of my mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Fsb isn't going any higher than 510 (no NB voltage controls) and i maxxed out the core volts) this is the limit of my mobo.



what was your CPU speed?


----------



## DOM (Mar 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what was your CPU speed?



510*9 4590Mhz


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

^^Yup^^ - sorry i have no way to disable speedstep


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 7, 2009)

why?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 7, 2009)

becuase there is no option in the bios.

....wait i'll check again


----------



## Binge (Mar 7, 2009)

A new 920 high score!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 7, 2009)

updated binge, great run dude, that DFI is really helping ya out heh?


----------



## Binge (Mar 8, 2009)

The board is allowing me to use the i7's potential.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> The board is allowing me to use the i7's potential.  Gotta love it.



its getting tempting to make the switch lol.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

updated CDAWALL, great run.  Can you go any higher?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated CDAWALL, great run.  Can you go any higher?



He just posted up a CPUZ screenie of 4.9GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> He just posted up a CPUZ screenie of 4.9GHZ



seen that, good work by cdawall


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's some tri core PII action:


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

Cant wait to get my hands on the 720BE . Nice clocks on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Cant wait to get my hands on the 720BE . Nice clocks on it.



so are you going from a QUAD to a TRI?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so are you going from a QUAD to a TRI?



Yeah I was thinking bout getting a 940BE but then I would have to keep my current setup MOBO, ram.
 But I'd rather go with a DDR3 rig so in order to not spend so much. I will go with a 720BE since it clocks really well.

Im getting the 720 this weekend or next, then when the 9950 sells. I'll get the MOBO and Ram.
 I'm going with the Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P and 2x1 gig sticks of Crucial with the D9JNL IC's that Fitseries had luck with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

erocker you want that score added?  I would have to create a tri core section which I think you are the first one to post this.  If you want to I can create it, not a problem for me.  Let me know.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> erocker you want that score added?  I would have to create a tri core section which I think you are the first one to post this.  If you want to I can create it, not a problem for me.  Let me know.



Ha, didn't notice that.  Don't post that one, as I'm going to be putting the PII under some water and I'll get a better score up within the week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ha, didn't notice that.  Don't post that one, as I'm going to be putting the PII under some water and I'll get a better score up within the week.



cool, you just let me know dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2009)

how is it that the Intels are clocked higher but the AMDs keep right up
# chuck216 - Athlon X2 5600 3335 MHz – 23.385
# Arctucas - Core 2 Duo E6750 3600 MHz – 24.140
# p_o_s_pc - Athlon 64 X2 4850e 3381 MHz - 24.187
# 3dsage - Athlon 64 X2 5000 3162 MHz - 24.913
# 3dsage - Core 2 Duo E6300 3271 MHz - 24.984


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated CDAWALL, great run.  Can you go any higher?



yes i can but the board and cpu are having some serious issues right now so everyone pray for me cause if they are dead i will cry



3dsage said:


> He just posted up a CPUZ screenie of 4.9GHZ



4.8ghz was pretty stable ill give it a go as soon as i have more dice and a mobo that boots



Chicken Patty said:


> seen that, good work by cdawall



thanks





			
				Chicken Patty said:
			
		

> cdawall - Opteron 1300XCi BE 4420 MHz - 9.25



its a 945 BE es chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> yes i can but the board and cpu are having some serious issues right now so everyone pray for me cause if they are dead i will cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf, why does it say opteron?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wtf, why does it say opteron?



ES string isn't recognized correctly


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ES string isn't recognized correctly



gotcha, it was updated


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 12, 2009)

*Add This*

*ADD THIS -* 



*Wahoooooooooooooooo*


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> *ADD THIS -*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wahoooooooooooooooo*



Daayummm!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh man! Lucky bugger!


----------



## X800 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is mine.I dont if good but her it is.


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Add This*

*E8600 @ 5338Mhz 2x1GB CellShock Black DDR3 @ 801Mhz 6-6-6-15 1T*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

SV very proud of you buddy, great work 


xtant great run as well, 2nd quickest dual core.

everyone else good runs as well.


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> SV very proud of you buddy, great work
> 
> 
> xtant great run as well, 2nd quickest dual core.
> ...


Thanks CP! This new CellShock memory I got flys and made all the difference in this bench.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Thanks man! This new CellShock memory I got flys and made all the difference in this bench.



incredible how sometimes good memory will make all the difference heh?


----------



## Binge (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## Xtant25 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> incredible how sometimes good memory will make all the difference heh?



It definitely does and it helps if you can run very tight timings with DDR3.
A friend of mine from XS sent me this stuff and I have 2 kits of it and it is amazing ram.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 13, 2009)

First run with new chip.
http://img.techpowerup.org/090312/wPRIME 9.126 CPUZ.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 13, 2009)

UPDATED METAL RACER

Is your new CPU the Q9550???


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 13, 2009)

It's a Q9650 but my BIOS doesn't officially support it.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

First Runs on the 720X4 on LN2
Could do better but i'm running some El Cheopo Corsair XMS2 DDr2 800 that I got as backup Ram.
EDIT:10.59 @3.6GHZ
 Its my ram that holding this score back for sure.





I hit 10.97 and Wprime Said "Cheat Detected"
Why cause i'm running a Tri core as a Quad...


----------



## DOM (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> First Runs on the 720X4 on LN2
> Could do better but i'm running some El Cheopo Corsair XMS2 DDr2 800 that I got as backup Ram.
> 11.092
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/11921.jpg
> ...



uh thats not on LN2  if it was why such low oc and v-core


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it is, you calling me a liar, cuz i'm not lying

J/K its an AOD glitch


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> First Runs on the 720X4 on LN2
> Could do better but i'm running some El Cheopo Corsair XMS2 DDr2 800 that I got as backup Ram.
> 11.092
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/11921.jpg
> ...



i have noticed that wprime and cpu dont match in cpu freq


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah its weird like that, with my 9950 it would do the same thing.


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah its weird like that, with my 9950 it would do the same thing.



and no im not calling you a liar/cheater im just saying they both show something different i was just wondering


----------



## Fatal (Mar 16, 2009)

Just warming it up just got it


----------



## JBravo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Latest run on my E7200 @ 3985mhz*

Played around sum more over the weekend...I just can't seem to get it to post at 4ghz+ Loads halfway into windows and restarts damn 

Ram was only at 820mhz and I know I can do 900mhz on them...Come on CPU,PLEASE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

updated!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2009)

finally Phenom II 

just taking it easy for now, small increments

3.2 GHz


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 22, 2009)

Broke the 10sec Sound Barrier

*9.434sec 720B.E (X4)@ 3.9GHZ *


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Broke the 10sec Sound Barrier
> 
> *9.434sec 720B.E (X4)@ 3.9GHZ *
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/9439.jpg



updated, congrats


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 24, 2009)

well done 3dsage that amd x3 is rocken should say x4 20

Cp one more to add not as good as 3dsage but we need more AMD x3 in prime


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> well done 3dsage that amd x3 is rocken should say x4 20
> 
> Cp one more to add not as good as 3dsage but we need more AMD x3 in prime
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090324/wprime 10.468.jpg



yours is running with 4 cores also


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 24, 2009)

yep having some fun with it cant wait for the x4 next month then i will open thes MB up or burn up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

updated.  Man those x3's are great for the price if you can unlock the last core.  I went to buy one, then ended up coming home with a x4 940 .  What can I say, got tempted


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  Man those x3's are great for the price if you can unlock the last core.  I went to buy one, then ended up coming home with a x4 940 .  What can I say, got tempted




Yea dude that was awesome, I remember when you posted up. "On my way to get a 720 , then you pop up a little later with a SC of a 940B.E


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea dude that was awesome, I remember when you posted up. "On my way to get a 720 , then you pop up a little later with a SC of a 940B.E



hahahha what do you mean by SC??

yeah bro i got tempted, didnt wanna risk getting a x3 and not being able to unlock the last core.  I would have been


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hahahha what do you mean by SC??
> 
> yeah bro i got tempted, didnt wanna risk getting a x3 and not being able to unlock the last core.  I would have been



Whoops I meant SS

Yea I know what you mean , before I bought mine I was like IDC if its doesnt unlock, I just want to be able to clock past 3.5GHZ. My wish was granted and then some


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Whoops I meant SS
> 
> Yea I know what you mean , before I bought mine I was like IDC if its doesnt unlock, I just want to be able to clock past 3.5GHZ. My wish was granted and then some



you are among the lucky ones bro   and congrats for being so.  did you see the AMD rig?  I put it in a case.  Put my zalman cooler as well.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 25, 2009)

Well i was getting ready for ddr3 so i got nice surprise and that forth core makes big differense in the benching i would have been happy waiting a month for x4 sure if believe that it would be like  now that i have unlocked it how do put back never mind


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 25, 2009)

this just a little better  so close to that 10 sec wall, i need more power Scottie


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Good run man

Crank the NB a.k.a Thrusters to x12 at least.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

updated.

I can run my NB at 14x   NB at 2.8 GHz should get you in the 9's.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> I can run my NB at 14x   NB at 2.8 GHz should get you in the 9's.




Yup, thats how I managed it as well. Although the Voltage I have to give the NB VID to boot at x14 is definately in the RED Zone

Mini Sidetrack, 
@CP or WC Masters im piecing a WC setup soon. Can you recommend any good pumps? For a fairly good price. And is the DTEK FUsion Block a decent choice?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yup, thats how I managed it as well. Although the Voltage I have to give the NB VID to boot at x14 is definately in the RED Zone



how much?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how much?




OF the top of my head the Red Zone in my Bios (numbers turn from White to Red) starts at around .3V over stock a couple notches above that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> OF the top of my head the Red Zone in my Bios (numbers turn from White to Red) starts at around .3V over stock a couple notches above that



1.6v???  Yikes dude, be careful


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1.6v???  Yikes dude, be careful



Lol

Only for 5-10minutes of benching at a time


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 26, 2009)

that's scary  but all try in the morning


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1.6v???  Yikes dude, be careful


Baha!!!! BS let it rock if it dont bsod man.... trust me.....just keep it CoOl, i have proof... ask CP


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> that's scary  but all try in the morning



Caution*** dude, you can possible lose your MOBO, thats almost maxing out the NB Vid Voltage.

Do it if you are Xtreme enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Baha!!!! BS let it rock if it dont bsod man.... trust me.....just keep it CoOl, i have proof... ask CP



yah but we are talking NB here not CPu.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Caution*** dude, you can possible lose your MOBO, thats almost maxing out the NB Vid Voltage.
> 
> Do it if you are Xtreme enough



thanks i am aware of that not going push to that extreme just littler more then had witch was at +150 

I will wait tell new MB come out in august before i ever try to smoke it


----------



## equinox (Mar 30, 2009)

9.190 http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=836671

water cooling a big help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

equinox said:


> 9.190 http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=836671
> 
> water cooling a big help.



you have a screenshot?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

I would run wPrime but everytime I open it, I get this error:





Anyone know what this mean's and how to get this program to work? I'm on Vista x64 BTW.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> I would run wPrime but everytime I open it, I get this error:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090330/wPrime Error.jpg
> 
> Anyone know what this mean's and how to get this program to work? I'm on Vista x64 BTW.



tried running it in compatibility mode or something.  Run as administrator?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tried running it in compatibility mode or something.  Run as administrator?



Yup I tried both of those and it still show's that error. I'll try running it in W7 and see if that work's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Yup I tried both of those and it still show's that error. I'll try running it in W7 and see if that work's.



k, keep us posted.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright, I got it working in W7. I must of disabled a certain service or something in Vista that kept it from starting. Here are the results!







I think I have more room to OC so expect an update soon.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 30, 2009)

im go try it with my q6600 , but im try with my work pc 
intel 3.0 /1m D 
score 94 sc. haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

updated, good run supreme, pump it up more


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres how my toliman does at 3ghz -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 30, 2009)

updated.

Added the tri core leaderboard


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2009)

9.968


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2009)

Fatal said:


> 9.968
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/3700@nb2400ht2400unganged.jpg



 good run dude.

Mine performs like crap in wprime, dont know why.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

16.54s
http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=2478

I need some better ram to get the time down any lower


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

updated.  getting better and better.  When you plan on getting some new RAM?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2009)

CP are your Ballistix the new 2v sticks or the old 2.2v? I have been looking at the new 2v ones just trying to find how they clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP are your Ballistix the new 2v sticks or the old 2.2v? I have been looking at the new 2v ones just trying to find how they clock



not sure.  I know mine are the single sided sticks if that helps 

Heard the single sided sticks overclock less.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine 10.061


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure.  I know mine are the single sided sticks if that helps
> 
> Heard the single sided sticks overclock less.



should have asked that.but yes yours are the new sticks. what kind of clocks/timings you got on them? I am wanting something that can get 1066@ 4-4-4-12@2.3-2.4v for benches. that would give faster super PI and Wprime higher Sciencemark and maybe higher 3dmark. my ram maxes out alittle over 1000@5-5-5-12@2.3v giving more voltage does no good for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should have asked that.but yes yours are the new sticks. what kind of clocks/timings you got on them? I am wanting something that can get 1066@ 4-4-4-12@2.3-2.4v for benches. that would give faster super PI and Wprime higher Sciencemark and maybe higher 3dmark. my ram maxes out alittle over 1000@5-5-5-12@2.3v giving more voltage does no good for me.



I can do like 1100 MHz 5-5-5-15  2.2v


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

its post #1240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> its post #1240



sorry dude, missed it.  UPdated now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can do like 1100 MHz 5-5-5-15  2.2v



don't think it would be much of an upgrade will mess around tommrow to see what i can get on 5-5-5-15. thanks for the info. I am running right now 1000@ 5-5-4-12@2.1 tweaked subtimings and getting this in everest mem benchmark
read 9115 mb/s write 8338 mb/s copy 8507 latency 43.4ns 
i don't think its bad for 24/7 settings and being like $30 ram


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sorry dude, missed it.  UPdated now.



sweet thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> don't think it would be much of an upgrade will mess around tommrow to see what i can get on 5-5-5-15. thanks for the info. I am running right now 1000@ 5-5-4-12@2.1 tweaked subtimings and getting this in everest mem benchmark
> read 9115 mb/s write 8338 mb/s copy 8507 latency 43.4ns
> i don't think its bad for 24/7 settings and being like $30 ram



I would be happy if I were you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I would be happy if I were you



im pretty happy with it i would like alittle faster so i can get a better Wprime when i am maxing the CPU i would like to have ram that can max higher... but if i just get the ram tweaked as much as i can i don't think alitte more speed would be worth it. Thanks 

I SHOULD be having a new run up sometime soon now that i know that my ram can do better then i had it.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not sure - decent Ram in my part of the world is expensive. I'd be looking at $100 for 2x2gb stick of 1066. Funny thing is the 4 sticks of ram i have are rated at and will run at 1066 just not together.
I bought some newer sticks of kingmax BGA 1066 for like $10 a pop and they won't run at 1066. They need to be the older 16 chip sticks to get that speed


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bored, thought I would actually post a score in here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

good run dark, thread updated


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yo i got another one
9.905 @ 3.79


----------



## i43 (Apr 2, 2009)

32M - 10,14 sec   //  1024M - 321,797 sec
( my qx9650 @4050     on 24/7 settings  (All Air cooled) )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2009)

updated, welcome aboard i43   good run


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 3, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/wPrime 8.972089.jpg

Finally breaking the 9 second barrier.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/wPrime 8.972089.jpg
> 
> Finally breaking the 9 second barrier.



not to be an ass or anything, but can you post one with a shot of CPUz please?


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 3, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/wPrime  8.92227.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/wPrime  8.92227.jpg



updating now.  Dude you are the man!!   BTW awesome run


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Thanks CP.



anytime buddy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

no new run for me.seems that my chip can't clock like it could a few months ago. I put everything on the same settings as my last 3.4ghz run a BSOD and wouldn't post after restart. I had to give it 1.63v this time to GET INTO WINDOWS to have it BSOD about 3sec into Wprime  last time i put it almost a 1.6v(1.58v i think) and it did just fine but this time i can't get it too no matter how much voltage... think its getting time for me to get a new chip and ram and video card and mobo.... hell its getting time for ANOTHER new build just built this one alittle before xmas 

sorry for the long post and going on about stuff that most of you don't care about.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no new run for me.seems that my chip can't clock like it could a few months ago. I put everything on the same settings as my last 3.4ghz run a BSOD and wouldn't post after restart. I had to give it 1.63v this time to GET INTO WINDOWS to have it BSOD about 3sec into Wprime  last time i put it almost a 1.6v(1.58v i think) and it did just fine but this time i can't get it too no matter how much voltage... think its getting time for me to get a new chip and ram and video card and mobo.... hell its getting time for ANOTHER new build just built this one alittle before xmas
> 
> sorry for the long post and going on about stuff that most of you don't care about.



you are wrong my friend.  You've been around for a while and have shown to be a great individual.  WE DO CARE BRO.

I told you I can help you with the CPU, although we haven't talked about a price, I am telling you I can help you, if you get what I mean.   Just let me know when you got a few bucks dude.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks CP. I know you can help me and thank you for that.  I will get back to you when i get some money for sure. I really want to go quad and a PI would be good till i can get a new board that would do good with a PII (from what i have read the board i have now is shiz for clocking PII)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks CP. I know you can help me and thank you for that.  I will get back to you when i get some money for sure. I really want to go quad and a PI would be good till i can get a new board that would do good with a PII (from what i have read the board i have now is shiz for clocking PII)



you got it bro.

My board is a 790GX, shouldn't do that bad.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

its not the 790GX that is the problem they are hell of a good clocker. Its the power phase on the board that becomes unstable when overclocking a quad at above stock volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its not the 790GX that is the problem they are hell of a good clocker. Its the power phase on the board that becomes unstable when overclocking a quad at above stock volts.



hmm gotcha.  Well, lets wait and see if you can get a good board bro 

I would give you a board and CPU for a good good price, but I dont have a board to sell, so I cant help in that category bro, sorry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm gotcha.  Well, lets wait and see if you can get a good board bro
> 
> I would give you a board and CPU for a good good price, but I dont have a board to sell, so I cant help in that category bro, sorry



im sure you would bro but thats ok. I still am interested in the CPU and can get a board later(no high overclocks for me) but if you find someone that wants to buy it let them have it. don't want you to lose out on a sure deal on a maybe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> im sure you would bro but thats ok. I still am interested in the CPU and can get a board later(no high overclocks for me) but if you find someone that wants to buy it let them have it. don't want you to lose out on a sure deal on a maybe.



im not really interested in getting rid of it.  buddy wanted it, hes staying with intel so I just have it here.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2009)

Put the nuts to the tri-core!  You can add this one.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh gee thanks erocker, knock me down from first place why don't you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Put the nuts to the tri-core!  You can add this one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090403/wprime.jpg



you really did put the damn nuts on it   4ghz 

added!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Put the nuts to the tri-core!  You can add this one.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090403/wprime.jpg



Why are you running ganged? and not un ganged


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Why are you running ganged? and not un ganged



un ganged should yield even better results


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

A slight update.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2009)

Unganged really?  I don't get it.  Would it cause any stability issues if I try it?  From what I understand ganged is 128 bit and unganged is 64 bit?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey erocker, this should explain Ganged vs. Unganged. They use a Quad core proc in the test but it shouldn't be to much different from a tri core.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

.02 behind Erocker.

12.824 | 720 @3.9GHZ (x3)


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah!  Give that PII hell!!!   I love AMD, it's resparked my interest to abuse chips!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yeah!  Give that PII hell!!!   I love AMD, it's resparked my interest to abuse chips!



LOL

Torturing these poor Chips, just for lower Wprime numbers


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker and 3d you guys are making me want to jump some people for the money for a PII (damn  i need a job)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

updating now guys, good runs on those tri cores


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2009)

16.28s

Slightly better than before, this is at 4.7ghz i think, ignore the 3ghz on hwbot i have speedstep enabled

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=838293


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> 16.28s
> 
> Slightly better than before, this is at 4.7ghz i think, ignore the 3ghz on hwbot i have speedstep enabled
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=838293



i know you have a valid checksum, but would it be possible to provide us with a screenshot of your run with CPUz please ???


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's my Q9650 with relatively shitty RAM:





I'll have an entry to the single cores when I get near my 4.2Ghz P4 next week, should be interesting to see the result.

And a better run (Death Note rocks):





Here's the link to the submission.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i know you have a valid checksum, but would it be possible to provide us with a screenshot of your run with CPUz please ???



Achk, i didn't make a screeny, i just uploaded to HW bot. I'll run again tonight when the temps come down a little, i'll see if i can replicate the result.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's my Q9650 with relatively shitty RAM:
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Q96504Ghz-wprime.jpg
> 
> I'll have an entry to the single cores when I get near my 4.2Ghz P4 next week, should be interesting to see the result.
> ...



what was the CPU clock.  I'll add it then.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Achk, i didn't make a screeny, i just uploaded to HW bot. I'll run again tonight when the temps come down a little, i'll see if i can replicate the result.



sorry to be a ass about it, but although probably in the past I have added with out a cpuz screenie, I asked someone the other day to provide me one so I think it is only fair to do so for everyone else.  Thanks bro


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2009)

No probs CP - I wasn't thinking of this thread when i did the run so forgot the screeny. I'll see if i can pull it off again now, it seems a little cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> No probs CP - I wasn't thinking of this thread when i did the run so forgot the screeny. I'll see if i can pull it off again now, it seems a little cooler.



i'd really appreciate it dude.  Maybe you can get a better run bro


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2009)

Grrrrrrr  MOAR!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

*@ erocker*

updated bro, making some room between you and 3dsage heh?   Good run.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2009)

Trying, I think that's all it's got with that voltage.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what was the CPU clock.  I'll add it then.  Thanks.



445X9=4005Mhz. I did not turn off the CPU features on my Q9650, so the moment the load drops down it drops to 445X6.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> 445X9=4005Mhz. I did not turn off the CPU features on my Q9650, so the moment the load drops down it drops to 445X6.



thanks bro.  added.  That places you 33rd overall.  a 9 second run is very good yet 33rd overall.  That tells you how tight competition is up there.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro.  added.  That places you 33rd overall.  a 9 second run is very good yet 33rd overall.  That tells you how tight competition is up there.



Thanks for adding me. I just wish to point out my second run in the second pic is better at 9.743.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Thanks for adding me. I just wish to point out my second run in the second pic is better at 9.743.



updated.  now 28th


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  now 28th





CP your the man, seems like you have your rig running top notch!


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

I ran I 9.21 earlier but I couldnt get a SS quik enough. And I couldnt replicate again, F*cken pissed.

That wouldve put me as second fastest PII..


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 4, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I ran I 9.21 earlier but I couldnt get a SS quik enough. And I couldnt replicate again, F*cken pissed.
> 
> That wouldve put me as second fastest PII..




Don't you just hate that, you see it, try to catch the ghost and then the magic dissapears, man you got to have so much patience for benching, ! 

But it's some great stuff though


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Is it true that the later versions on Wprime get faster times then the earlier ones?  

Thanks


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Don't you just hate that, you see it, try to catch the ghost and then the magic dissapears, man you got to have so much patience for benching, !
> 
> But it's some great stuff though



YEs, I was rebooting, freezing up, BSODing for a couple hours Then I hit a hot streak with 9.4's, 9.3's, tightened the timings up and Wham 9.2, Then the ICE hit:shadedshu


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 4, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Is it true that the later versions on Wprime get faster times then the earlier ones?
> 
> Thanks



I heard 1.55 gives the quickest times


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks

Thats good for me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> CP your the man, seems like you have your rig running top notch!



why you say that?  Some peeps have faster times than me.  Just curious as to what makes you think that


----------



## i43 (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry for second post but .. first i came over this thread i saw (latest posts at that moment) people posted 24/7 runs ... then, later i realise that it's a real competition going on   and i tried to add/attach my ''max on air'' screen, but was rejected due to size limit or .. whatever .. now i learned to use  '' TPU imagehost service ''  so here my qx @4500 ..
_just thinking  .. this seems to be my max on AIR now _


wPrime 32M - 9.187 sec 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/wprime(2.0) 9.187 @4500.png



_CPU: QX9650 @4500 (10x450) 1.50v/(AIR) TRUE120(black)+Sflex-1800 ,
MBO: Asus Rampage Extreme B.1003 / Air /
GFX: HD4870x2|Single| (Sapphire, stock-air) 
RAM: Team Xtreem 1866Mhz  888-24-1N 2x1GB (2GB)
PSU: BeQ!Dp-Pro 1KW // ( HAF'932) // 
OpS: Xp pro 32bit (sp3)/ 
_


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 5, 2009)

I43, do you have alot of stuff running in the background?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> why you say that?  Some peeps have faster times than me.  Just curious as to what makes you think that




do you think it's all about fast times, almost but not always, 
plus appriciate your effort keeping up the scores, 
plus you are or are you... 

bwqsa08uv]3-127\74-976tae uvpoUFJ;LU]-69743-908U


----------



## i43 (Apr 5, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> I43, do you have alot of stuff running in the background?



well ..i think.. NO ?  but ..honestly this os is not tweaked for benchmarks,

this run was just by bumping up to 1.5000vCore in bios  and change multi to10x
// my daily(24/7 xp) is on 9x450 (@4050)- vcore 1.3500  .. what i use on air // 

there is common(xp_pro(Sp3)32bit)  tasks running on bg. though 
not much ''crap loaded''  ... but those logitech .. mouse g9/keyboard g15 .. no resident av or such ..


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd hate to be annoying CP, but while I seem to be in the correct spot on the board, the time is still off. My highest run is still reading 9.911, and considering the number is placed higher than the 9.747 right behind it, it looks weird


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my Prescott. Man this thing is sloooooooow (And I even got CL 2-2-2-5 RAM to go with it, heh).


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 5, 2009)

9.687 @ 3.780


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

i43 said:


> sorry for second post but .. first i came over this thread i saw (latest posts at that moment) people posted 24/7 runs ... then, later i realise that it's a real competition going on   and i tried to add/attach my ''max on air'' screen, but was rejected due to size limit or .. whatever .. now i learned to use  '' TPU imagehost service ''  so here my qx @4500 ..
> _just thinking  .. this seems to be my max on AIR now _
> 
> 
> ...



TPU imagehost is awesome bro, your score was added. good run 



SystemViper said:


> do you think it's all about fast times, almost but not always,
> plus appriciate your effort keeping up the scores,
> plus you are or are you...
> 
> bwqsa08uv]3-127\74-976tae uvpoUFJ;LU]-69743-908U



Thanks dude, I think I Have done a really good job keeping this updated.  I really just update it live, I dont wait for days to pass.  I think this has been the thread that has been kept the most up to date compared to the 3dmark threads, or the super pi one.



Yukikaze said:


> I'd hate to be annoying CP, but while I seem to be in the correct spot on the board, the time is still off. My highest run is still reading 9.911, and considering the number is placed higher than the 9.747 right behind it, it looks weird



sorry bro, Just can't get it right   Fixed



Yukikaze said:


> Here's my Prescott. Man this thing is sloooooooow (And I even got CL 2-2-2-5 RAM to go with it, heh).
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Prescott42GhzwPrime.jpg




  Nice o/c though, added


Assassin48 said:


> 9.687 @ 3.780
> 
> View attachment 24527



keep getting better and better dude, come on higher higher, get some LN2 or something


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 5, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/wPrime 8.814.jpg
Movin on up.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 5, 2009)

Damn i can;t get my cpu to bench at 4.75 anymore, so can;t get the 16.22 score again, this shitty climate! I need an aircon in my front room.

Best i can manage is 16.66 at 4.7ghz






That;s worse than my previous score so don;t add it


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep getting better and better dude, come on higher higher, get some LN2 or something



i want to try DICE but pots are soo expensive $300+

if i can find on for a resonable price i will jump on it so fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Damn i can;t get my cpu to bench at 4.75 anymore, so can;t get the 16.22 score again, this shitty climate! I need an aircon in my front room.
> 
> Best i can manage is 16.66 at 4.7ghz
> 
> ...



sorry dude, really feel bad about you not being able to have a better score up there, but i just think its fair for everyone. to post the same shot.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is me.... I thinks its a little slower than i thought it would be.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is me.... I thinks its a little slower than i thought it would be.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/w-prime.jpg



i see cps sig in there

quads do better then duo in wprime 

and in 
wprime2.0 i get 1x.xx while in wprime1.55 i get 4x.xx  does this mean its unstable?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i see cps sig in there
> 
> quads do better then duo in wprime
> 
> ...



not quite sure what you are asking 




Updated.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

in 
wprime2.0   i get 11.xxsec
but in
wprime1.55 i get 44.xxsec

why would this happen?


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> in
> wprime2.0   i get 11.xxsec
> but in
> wprime1.55 i get 44.xxsec
> ...



you need to change the threads for how many cores you have


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> you need to change the threads for how many cores you have



yeah, if you dont set it manually it'll only use 1 thread I believe.  THanks DOM.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> sorry dude, really feel bad about you not being able to have a better score up there, but i just think its fair for everyone. to post the same shot.



It's no problem CP, dem's de rulez  I'll have another go soon. i'll wait till it rains which brings the temp down about 5C


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> you need to change the threads for how many cores you have





Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, if you dont set it manually it'll only use 1 thread I believe.  THanks DOM.



Thanks guys yea i changed it to 4 and its about even 

CP if you havent seen the oc thread i am getting a dice pot next week

might start a thread and log my first experience


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Thanks guys yea i changed it to 4 and its about even
> 
> CP if you havent seen the oc thread i am getting a dice pot next week
> 
> might start a thread and log my first experience



make sure you link me bro, I saw your post


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

lil better


----------



## Binge (Apr 6, 2009)

ROOOAAARRR DOM and his phase are feeling sexy!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice work 

Looking forward to more results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

amazing work DOM 

You are now 3rd overall in dual cores


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 7, 2009)

I need water cooling


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I need water cooling



and im trying to find a way to improve my water cooling


----------



## silkstone (Apr 7, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Here is me.... I thinks its a little slower than i thought it would be.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/w-prime.jpg




I'd also have expected you to get a better score with your setup, what's your ram at?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

This one should bring down DOM 


..WAIT for it




Conroe Cele @ 1.6GHZ 2x1GB 533 DDR2 FTW, this is the power of my Toshiba Satellite Laptop


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

you want me to add that 3dsage?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you want me to add that 3dsage?




Thats almost good for dead freakin last, Go ahead


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Thats almost good for dead freakin last, Go ahead



you're not last buddy, Updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you're not last buddy, Updated.



damn Chuck216 got me beat with his Pentium 3

I'm getting a 5400BE from CDawall this week, i'm gonna shoot for top "True Dual Core AMD spot" at least top 3, cuz I doubt i'll take down those Kuma's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> damn Chuck216 got me beat with his Pentium 3
> 
> I'm getting a 5400BE from CDawall this week, i'm gonna shoot for top "True Dual Core AMD spot" at least top 3, cuz I doubt i'll take down those Kuma's



  he sure did .


Go for it, we need some competition here dude


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

I know man, this thread gets hot for a while then it slows down, then heats up. 

We need some more BenchHeads


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> lil better
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/wprime-E8500913.jpg





Dying to see your temps.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I know man, this thread gets hot for a while then it slows down, then heats up.
> 
> We need some more BenchHeads



I need some more money to finish my wc loop correctly on my i7, better temps, Ill overclock more.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need some more money to finish my wc loop correctly on my i7, better temps, Ill overclock more.



Yeah dude I know you can jump up another spot to get into the top 5


I just got into WC, its a whole new adventure in the Overcloking world


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah dude I know you can jump up another spot to get into the top 5
> 
> 
> I just got into WC, its a whole new adventure in the Overcloking world



im sure too, we'll have to wait and see.

WC however is awesome, I love it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 8, 2009)

3dsage said:


> damn Chuck216 got me beat with his Pentium 3
> 
> I'm getting a 5400BE from CDawall this week, i'm gonna shoot for top "True Dual Core AMD spot" at least top 3, cuz I doubt i'll take down those Kuma's



if you do i will try to get you out of the top 3 with my 4850e (im ready to give it 1.7v if needed) ON AIR!
I need water cooling too bad my damn video card had to die or it would have been possible 
BTW add this bro its my 2nd backup/folding/web rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

adding POS.


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Dying to see your temps.....



 the lowest its been is -48 running prime95 at 5GHz i think something like that forgot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> the lowest its been is -48 running prime95 at 5GHz i think something like that forgot



you run prime, isnt that your benching rig?  I mean just asking, I don't know


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you run prime, isnt that your benching rig?  I mean just asking, I don't know



just wanted to see how low it would get it was my main rig but now with the phase its not


----------



## RA1D (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay - my Presc(h)ott is improving slightly ! lawl.

Here's a faster bench on my P4. BTW, if anyone is wondering, that P4 has load temps of 55c and the OC is 24/7 stable...I don't bench non 24/7 settings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

updated.

Great run Raid!!


----------



## _jM (Apr 8, 2009)

First run with the new Q9550 and my CORSAIR Dominators (8GB@ 1117Mhz 5-5-5-15)

It will improve more when I get used to this new set of mine.. still tweaking the BIOS... 
ASUS has a TON of crap in this BIOS for this board.. i look at some of it and im like wtf!:shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would really like to use wPrime, but all I get is "Unexpected Error, Closing" anyone else every get this?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

_jM said:


> First run with the new Q9550 and my CORSAIR Dominators (8GB@ 1117Mhz 5-5-5-15)
> 
> It will improve more when I get used to this new set of mine.. still tweaking the BIOS...
> ASUS has a TON of crap in this BIOS for this board.. i look at some of it and im like wtf!:shadedshu
> ...



great run dude, congrats on the new chip.  How you like it so far?  What CPU did you have before?



1Kurgan1 said:


> I would really like to use wPrime, but all I get is "Unexpected Error, Closing" anyone else every get this?




mind posting a screeny of it?  Never heard of anyone having that error.


----------



## _jM (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run dude, congrats on the new chip.  How you like it so far?  What CPU did you have before?




Well for a C1 stepping its not bad at all.. actually its keeping up with the E0s so im happy  Only thing is I need just a little more juice than the E0s and my temps a just a tad high for my liking.. other than that its great! I had the E5200 before this one.. good little dualcore budget chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

_jM said:


> Well for a C1 stepping its not bad at all.. actually its keeping up with the E0s so im happy  Only thing is I need just a little more juice than the E0s and my temps a just a tad high for my liking.. other than that its great! I had the E5200 before this one.. good little dualcore budget chip



E5200's are not bad at all.  Well when you planning on getting some better cooling, clock it higher?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> mind posting a screeny of it?  Never heard of anyone having that error.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

@CP i didn't see the run of the Sempron 2500+ on the front post


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> E5200's are not bad at all.  Well when you planning on getting some better cooling, clock it higher?



Yea, i do plan on going over to water, just that I spent too much already and the wife says thats it for this year! So maybe next tax season or this next Xmas I might go over to a WC set-up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1572454/1024/Computer/wPrime-Fail.png



weird, never seen that before.  Running it as admin?



p_o_s_pc said:


> @CP i didn't see the run of the Sempron 2500+ on the front post



it was there sorry, just wrong username   check now


_jM said:


> Yea, i do plan on going over to water, just that I spent too much already and the wife says thats it for this year! So maybe next tax season or this next Xmas I might go over to a WC set-up.



damn why that long   sneak it by your wife, she dont have to know, or lie and say its as important as the water cooling in a car.  Tell her the computer can fry and burn the house, and just put a freaked out face


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

lol .. funny you say that a bout the car... we are actually planning on getting a new SUV this year so that is our next endeavor (that requires a lot of cash) that's why I cant spend any more on this, hell its only 3 weeks old now.. I'll be fine. My 24/7 clocks are good to go 33c idle and 45-50c load(prime95) so im good for now... at least until i figure a way to push this baby past 525Mhz with my new Dominators


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

_jM said:


> lol .. funny you say that a bout the car... we are actually planning on getting a new SUV this year so that is our next endeavor (that requires a lot of cash) that's why I cant spend any more on this, hell its only 3 weeks old now.. I'll be fine. My 24/7 clocks are good to go 33c idle and 45-50c load(prime95) so im good for now... at least until i figure a way to push this baby past 525Mhz with my new Dominators



I get you bro, car first man.  Hey did you make it out to Ultra?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/1572454/1024/Computer/wPrime-Fail.png



You have to run it as Admin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You have to run it as Admin



POST 1361 HAHAHAH BEAT YOU TO IT HHAHA


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

will have another run with the semp 2500+(s462) tweaking the ram ATM and trying to get another mhz or 2 out of it


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POST 1361 HAHAHAH BEAT YOU TO IT HHAHA



Yea I just seen that 

@ pos_pc, I got me a 5400B.E looks like I might finally have a chance to overtake you in the Dual Core standings.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea I just seen that
> 
> @ pos_pc, I got me a 5400B.E looks like I might finally have a chance to overtake you in the Dual Core standings.



POS, you going to allow that? :shadedshu  bring out the DICE pot


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS, you going to allow that? :shadedshu  bring out the DICE pot




you should know me bro i'm not going down without a fight! I wonder what DICE on top of a Xiggy 1283 HS would do  


3dsage said:


> Yea I just seen that
> 
> @ pos_pc, I got me a 5400B.E looks like I might finally have a chance to overtake you in the Dual Core standings.



BRING IT!!!! I'm not going to make it easy for you 
also add this bro (its hell of alot better then my last run ~6sec faster )


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> POS, you going to allow that? :shadedshu  bring out the DICE pot



DICE!.......on a Xigee 

 I'm shivering in Me boots

I forgot you cant auto select ddr2 @ 1066 for these X2's, looks like I might have to work a little harder than I thought to challenge POS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> DICE!.......on a Xigee
> 
> I'm shivering in Me boots
> 
> I forgot you cant auto select ddr2 @ 1066 for these X2's, looks like I might have to work a little harder than I thought to challenge POS


sure as hell not spending $200+ on a DICE pot. CDawall used a stock cooler with DICE for his run on DICE so maybe more surface area will help. also just so you know i am at an advantage on ram mine won't do 1066 @ CL5 only CL6

BTW there is ONE Athlon X2 (not based on Phenom) ahead of me and its not by vary much it could be made up with faster ram


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure as hell not spending $200+ on a DICE pot. CDawall used a stock cooler with DICE for his run on DICE so maybe more surface area will help. also just so you know i am at an advantage on ram mine won't do 1066 @ CL5 only CL6
> 
> BTW there is ONE Athlon X2 (not based on Phenom) ahead of me and its not by vary much it could be made up with faster ram



I see your point $200, you might as well dish out another couple hundo's and go Phase

Thats sucks bout that your ram you cant throw more V's at them to get to run at cl5?

As for ram, I grabbed those D9GKX's Fitseries had for sale should be here by Friday. I just gotta figure out how i'm gonna get the ram to run at 1066+.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I see your point $200, you might as well dish out another couple hundo's and go Phase
> 
> Thats sucks bout that your ram you cant throw more V's at them to get to run at cl5?
> 
> As for ram, I grabbed those D9GKX's Fitseries had for sale should be here by Friday. I just gotta figure out how i'm gonna get the ram to run at 1066+.



no bro i can't i have put 2.7v into them trying and they don't scale at anything over 2.3v  wish i still had my Geil RAM it ran 1000@4-4-4-10@2.2v and hit 1200@5-5-5-15@2.3v  and i don't think it was D9s too bad my damn Hyper PSU killed them (I fucking hate Hyper for killing my sweet ass ram)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> no bro i can't i have put 2.7v into them trying and they don't scale at anything over 2.3v  wish i still had my Geil RAM it ran 1000@4-4-4-10@2.2v and hit 1200@5-5-5-15@2.3v  and i don't think it was D9s too bad my damn Hyper PSU killed them (I fucking hate Hyper for killing my sweet ass ram)



Nooo! Did you have a proper burial for those sticks? Seriuosly, That sucks man.

Lately the BST section has been having some sweet ass deals on some choice DDR2 sticks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nooo! Did you have a proper burial for those sticks? Seriuosly, That sucks man.
> 
> Lately the BST section has been having some sweet ass deals on some choice DDR2 sticks.



vary funny that you say that because i DID! I had a showing took pics put them in alittle plastic box and even dug the hole myself as me showing my last respects RIP GEIL ULTRA (BTW thats only 1 of the sticks didn't think to take a pic of the other)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

POS

Check with Xazax .. he's got some Kingston HyperX PC8500's for I think $15 shipped.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> POS
> 
> Check with Xazax .. he's got some Kingston HyperX PC8500's for I think $15 shipped.



thanks bro any idea of the ICs used in it?(i can afford that price)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

SAY HELLO TO MAH LITTLE FRIEND!

Got it working, I was determined to beat at least some of those Quad cores, and I got it done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

updated, good run kurgan.  TRi core leaderboard is still short.  Work your way up while its easy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, tomorrow 2x 133cfm Scythes will be showing up at my door, I current only have 2x fans pushing on my rad that are like 60 - 70cfm. Gonna set the Scythes up as wicked pushers and the weak fans as pull.

I had to tone it back down after that run, I can run 1.456v stable, but that 1.472v is just a bit too much. Got it running at 3,780mhz right now and gonna catch some sleep. We'll see later today or friday if I can leap frog a few of those people.

I'm still trying to figure out a way to raise my NB a bit. My mem is rated at 7-7-7-24, but in bios it won't let me set it back that far, so it's actually running alot faster than it really should be. I got it set at 800 in bios since I was just messing around. Anyways time for sleep, we'll get up some better results later.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 9, 2009)

This is addictive. I feel like I need to run wPrime on every single one of my rigs. Lets see if I'll be able to get my P4 to the #11 spot. I doubt it, since it is running on the red line and beyond at the moment, but maybe I'll tweak her higher....

My DDR2 1100Mhz G.Skills should be here in a few weeks.....then we'll see. 

BTW, CP, you didn't update the new run time on my P4 ?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Overclocking these x2 Brisbanes is alot harder than clocking a PI and PII.
I'm struggling they arent as forgiving.

Heres my 5400B.E @ 3.37GHZ  *23.678*


----------



## road-runner (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont have a SS but I do have a validated official Hwbot score...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=827211


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 9, 2009)

Sick ass run man

Thats good for 3rd place.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah 2d the Brisbane x2's are def not as easy going. You gotta be close to max on the 5400+ BE. I was able to hit 3.3ghz on my 5000+ BE, and run around the desktop, but anything stressful would crash it. I wound up at 3,250 as my max. 

Either way, not a bad time for a old x2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> This is addictive. I feel like I need to run wPrime on every single one of my rigs. Lets see if I'll be able to get my P4 to the #11 spot. I doubt it, since it is running on the red line and beyond at the moment, but maybe I'll tweak her higher....
> 
> My DDR2 1100Mhz G.Skills should be here in a few weeks.....then we'll see.
> 
> BTW, CP, you didn't update the new run time on my P4 ?



 i've done it twice, could I have not saved it twice, dammit

can you link me to the times you need updated and i'll do it, want to make sure I dont miss any.  man what is wrong with me, im so sorry dude.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Dont have a SS but I do have a validated official Hwbot score...
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=827211
> 
> http://www.myalbumbank.com/albums/userpics/10464/2009-04-09_130005.jpg



dude thats a sick run, dont take this the wrong way but I need a cpuz screenie to add it bro.  I think its only fair to ask you since i've asked everyone else.  Sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

list updated.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i've done it twice, could I have not saved it twice, dammit
> 
> can you link me to the times you need updated and i'll do it, want to make sure I dont miss any.  man what is wrong with me, im so sorry dude.



No harm done buddy. Anyways, here is a link to the precise run on my P4:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1307212&postcount=1351

62.343 secs on that one.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 10, 2009)

I got the 6th fastest time for a E5200 running Wprime 32m


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> No harm done buddy. Anyways, here is a link to the precise run on my P4:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1307212&postcount=1351
> 
> 62.343 secs on that one.



thanks bro, updated now.



fatguy1992 said:


> I got the 6th fastest time for a E5200 running Wprime 32m
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/fatguy1992/2-3.jpg



good run, fastest e5200 I believe!!  updated.


----------



## RA1D (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> Great run Raid!!



Thanks!  I may play around later and try to raise my OC to try and land 2nd or 3rd place.


----------



## road-runner (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dude thats a sick run, dont take this the wrong way but I need a cpuz screenie to add it bro.  I think its only fair to ask you since i've asked everyone else.  Sorry



Thats ok no problem, that is just the way it was done in forum wars so there is no cheating, version 1.55 and submit through it. That was my forum wars score...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Overclocking these x2 Brisbanes is alot harder than clocking a PI and PII.
> I'm struggling they arent as forgiving.
> 
> Heres my 5400B.E @ 3.37GHZ  *23.678*
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/23678.jpg


god damn it  time to start pushing the voltage again. i think i am going to try as close to your settings as possible. My chip doesn't like 3.4ghz anymore so going to try for 3.37ghz or maybe alittle more


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 10, 2009)

Preliminary results 6.4s @ 3.9Ghz:





With some heavier tweaking I think I can break 6s easy.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run, fastest e5200 I believe!!  updated.



Thanks

Yeah its the fastest E5200 run on TPU, but its the 6th fastest run in the world


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 10, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090410/wPrime 20.286.jpg
Here is a run on my backup system.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 10, 2009)

damn this is being a bitch to beat 3d... need to  try my old board and the settings i used last time. I gave the CPU 1.73v and still couldn't get it. The VRMs must be unstable.I have ramsinks and a 80mm 70CFM fan blowing on them to keep them cool to try to stable them out.There cool to touch but not stable. trying the OLD Nforce 430 with the xiggy 1283 in push-pull with 2 antec TRIcools onto it and have the room temp ~55f


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

updated.

mlee, how you liking the setup?  You flashed to the latest BIOS?


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

EDIT: New score... use this one    Getting a bit better 
 Seems my AIR Cooled Q9550 is keeping up with those phenom 2's ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

updated JM, great run bro.  check out these spots how tight they are bro, just milliseconds off


# MAGMADIVER - Phenom II 940 3819 MHz - 9.516
# _jM - Core 2 Quad 9550 4085 MHz - 9.518
# equinox - Phenom II 940 3895 MHz - 9.520
# exodusprime1337 - Phenom II 940 3796 MHz - 9.563


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated JM, great run bro.  check out these spots how tight they are bro, just milliseconds off
> 
> 
> # MAGMADIVER - Phenom II 940 3819 MHz - 9.516
> ...



Not any more bro


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice run JM!  Great job under 10s! 





Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> mlee, how you liking the setup?  You flashed to the latest BIOS?



Love it!  I flashed it up front and somehow the monitor cable came undone after reboot so it errored out and didn't load right.  I literally facepalmed for a good 5 seconds   I just powered it down and cleared the CMOS(handing being on the IO panel) and saw that the cable was loose and pluged it back in.

Booted like a charm and installed Vista in under 10 minutes!  Got it to 4.1GHz earlier but no benchies just CPU Validations  : [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/544222.png[/url]


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

I was shoot'n for the 8 sec mark...I'll get there sooner or later 

You like your new i7 rig melee? I saw your cpu-z valid... so lets see some benches over the weekend bro


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 11, 2009)

_jM said:


> I was shoot'n for the 8 sec mark...I'll get there sooner or later



well quit playing around, bump it to 500 and get that 8s


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> well quit playing around, bump it to 500 and get that 8s



I have.. and for some reason its in the 10s.. im like WTF! lol  might be my memory, just got it in like 2 days ago.. but for benches and what not, this chip rly likes the 494mhz on my FSB... wierd..   I have more tweaking to do, this rig is still young 

Going to Lowe's this weekend and picking up some sandpaper so I can lap this V8.. I might as well go ahead and do a review on the difference between lapped and un-lapped.. depends on how lazy I am lols


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 11, 2009)

_jM said:


> I was shoot'n for the 8 sec mark...I'll get there sooner or later
> 
> You like your new i7 rig melee? I saw your cpu-z valid... so lets see some benches over the weekend bro



I would but I'm on my stock cooler, I've got a WC loop to setup next week!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

glad you are happy with the setup mlee, mine just went down right now, saw a leak on one of the water tubing.  leaked on my video card.  Thank god for non conductive fluids from Feser one 


JM, great run dude, amazing.  updating now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> glad you are happy with the setup mlee, mine just went down right now, saw a leak on one of the water tubing.  leaked on my video card.  Thank god for non conductive fluids from Feser one
> 
> 
> JM, great run dude, amazing.  updating now.



you using your PII rig now?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you using your PII rig now?



yessir!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yessir!



notice a difference between it and the i7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> notice a difference between it and the i7



i7 is just fast bro.  But the PII is very smooth and is not far behind it in just daily use.


----------



## laragirl83 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not too fast, but still...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

I maybe going Intel Quad soon. if so i'm sure that would beat my dual core shitless


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I maybe going Intel Quad soon. if so i'm sure that would beat my dual core shitless



Yep. I am sub 10 seconds without really trying....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Yep. I am sub 10 seconds without really trying....



what speed you running?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what speed you running?



445X9 --> 4005Mhz on my Q9650.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 11, 2009)

what you get on the Q6700


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what you get on the Q6700



I ran the benchmark once, it was off slightly above what would get it into the charts. 14.xxx seconds or thereabouts. I don't remember exactly and I am on my Q9650 at the moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2009)

updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

If this  board didnt limit my max CPU V's to 1.55 on X2's, I know I could get this darn chip stable at 3.4GHZ.. Dammit. I'm wasting WC on this chip, lol.

Sorry to keep you busy CP.

5400 B.E @ 3.39GHZ  23.44


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 12, 2009)

God damn it a tip on 3.4ghz give it around 1.58-1.62v that's what did it for me and I admit it I have been beat more like raped my ass hurts I didn't even get a reacharound or call in the morning LOL good job and good luck  btw it's hard to type on an iPod totch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> If this  board didnt limit my max CPU V's to 1.55 on X2's, I know I could get this darn chip stable at 3.4GHZ.. Dammit. I'm wasting WC on this chip, lol.
> 
> Sorry to keep you busy CP.
> 
> ...



no problem dude, but your post says 3.9 GHz   think you forgot a 3 somewhere in there 

updating now dude


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> God damn it a tip on 3.4ghz give it around 1.58-1.62v that's what did it for me and I admit it I have been beat more like raped my ass hurts I didn't even get a reacharound or call in the morning LOL good job and good luck  btw it's hard to type on an iPod totch



 A reacharound..
My whole purpose of owning this chip was to see how many v's it can take before It goes to CPU heaven.

I dont understand why dis board lets me give phenoms up 2.0V and limits me to 1.55v on X2, buzzkill..

@CP, yeah I meant 3.39GHZ

BTW here's my max on it so far.
3.458GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> A reacharound..
> My whole purpose of owning this chip was to see how many v's it can take before It goes to CPU heaven.
> 
> I dont understand why dis board lets me give phenoms up 2.0V and limits me to 1.55v on X2, buzzkill..
> ...



my previous CPU did the same thing, I dont know why, put the Phenom in, i can go up to 1.7v


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my previous CPU did the same thing, I dont know why, put the Phenom in, i can go up to 1.7v



BS is say

Hey dude join the 4GHZ club I started


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> BS is say
> 
> Hey dude join the 4GHZ club I started



linky, I have validated at 4ghz, so I can already join


----------



## OpethiaN (Apr 12, 2009)

here is my run
im new on this forum ... so hi to all ...


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> linky, I have validated at 4ghz, so I can already join



Linky to the club
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90947


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

OpethiaN said:


> here is my run
> im new on this forum ... so hi to all ...
> http://i44.tinypic.com/mcfe6d.jpg



Good run  and welcome to TPU, you'll love your stay here.  your run was added to the list



3dsage said:


> Linky to the club
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90947



thanks dude, i'll head over there now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Linky to the club
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90947



would you like my 4.4 GHz i7 validation or my 4.0 ghz phenom II validtaion


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> would you like my 4.4 GHz i7 validation or my 4.0 ghz phenom II validtaion



Both man, we need some more PII's on the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Both man, we need some more PII's on the list



they were both posted.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> A reacharound..
> My whole purpose of owning this chip was to see how many v's it can take before It goes to CPU heaven.
> 
> I dont understand why dis board lets me give phenoms up 2.0V and limits me to 1.55v on X2, buzzkill..
> ...



I can give it about 2v if you want me to send it to CPU heaven for you 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507197

here is my highest on my 4850e


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

3dsage said:


> A reacharound..
> My whole purpose of owning this chip was to see how many v's it can take before It goes to CPU heaven.
> 
> I dont understand why dis board lets me give phenoms up 2.0V and limits me to 1.55v on X2, buzzkill..
> ...



send it back when your done my board will allow 2.2v on athlon X2's


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fastest single thread score


----------



## OpethiaN (Apr 14, 2009)

well i just wana know how to do single thread run????
should i select one thread from the settings of wprime????


----------



## DOM (Apr 14, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fastest single thread score
> 
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/543/494ghzwprime1core.jpg



dont count lol you have to boot with one core your showing 2 in cpu-z


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2009)

YEA! 9.64 @ 3.818
http://img.techpowerup.org/090414/9.64519.jpg


----------



## OpethiaN (Apr 14, 2009)

here is an update ... finally im under 11sec mark ... cant go for 4ghz run as im using an average cooler
asus silent square pro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fastest single thread score
> 
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/543/494ghzwprime1core.jpg



Thats a great run, however for me to add it I need it to actually boot with one core.  SOrry dude, but its only fair.  Looking forward to seing some more results from you 





SCORES UPDATED.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> dont count lol you have to boot with one core your showing 2 in cpu-z



Dam it, I don't know how to boot with 1 core.  I can't find the settings :shadedshu



Chicken Patty said:


> Thats a great run, however for me to add it I need it to actually boot with one core.  SOrry dude, but its only fair.  Looking forward to seing some more results from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I had a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Dam it, I don't know how to boot with 1 core.  I can't find the settings :shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, I had a feeling that might be the case.



p[ost screenies of the BIOS, ill try my best to help you out, I know you deserve the score dude.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, i'll be starting my PC again in about 1 hour.  I'm my mums pc atm, which has 7th place for a E7400 in PC Mark 05 lol.

On my UD3P i could disable 2 cores on my Q6600, but with my E85 on my UD3P and R I can't find the settings


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks, i'll be starting my PC again in about 1 hour.  I'm my mums pc atm, which has 7th place for a E7400 in PC Mark 05 lol.
> 
> On my UD3P i could disable 2 cores on my Q6600, but with my E85 on my UD3P and R I can't find the settings



you mom has some pretty fast pc 


keep us posted.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks, i'll be starting my PC again in about 1 hour.  I'm my mums pc atm, which has 7th place for a E7400 in PC Mark 05 lol.
> 
> On my UD3P i could disable 2 cores on my Q6600, but with my E85 on my UD3P and R I can't find the settings



Cant you do it through the msconfig, set your number of proccers to whateever you wnat.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 15, 2009)

That doesn't change anything - i think windows only refers to that setting if it has trouble reading how many cores you have.


----------



## RA1D (Apr 15, 2009)

5.659 - going for second place now


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 15, 2009)

why does wprime say its at 3.3?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2009)

updated, great run raid   I just keep falling down in the standings   can you tell I havent been messing with the rig in a while


----------



## radaja (Apr 16, 2009)

heres mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

updated   welcome to TPU


----------



## radaja (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you much CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

radaja said:


> thank you much CP



anytime buddy.  hope you enjoy your stay here


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 16, 2009)

My T7500 2.2Ghz in the Dell XPS M1530: This thing might be slow, but it is close to being twice faster than my 4.2Ghz P4, hehe....

667Mhz memory is sloooow.


----------



## radaja (Apr 16, 2009)

got a new one for ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2009)

updated, good run radaja.  

YUkikaze, check the run make sure the info is correct


----------



## radaja (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks CP


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 17, 2009)

radaja said:


> got a new one for ya
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/106bi4w.jpg


Man those are some wicked clocks!!!!
Nice


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dam radaja thats a awesome CPU you have there 

Awesome work.


----------



## radaja (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks.i really like this cpu.problem is im going to have to sell the entire setup.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 17, 2009)

not my best, but i got 16.36 with a screeny (9x518). still reaching for the 16.22 from before.


----------



## radaja (Apr 17, 2009)

nice run silkstone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2009)

updated


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

heres my latest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> heres my latest
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/dxbkig.jpg



climbing your way to the top     UPDATED!


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

i tried version 1.55 and couldt figure out why i kept getting 32.134 and then i saw the advance settings and it was set to 1 thread,so i changed it and got this.
sorry to make you have to keep updating.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 18, 2009)

I should be  getting my hands on a S478 P4 monday going to run this just for lol's when i get it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> i tried version 1.55 and couldt figure out why i kept getting 32.134 and then i saw the advance settings and it was set to 1 thread,so i changed it and got this.
> sorry to make you have to keep updating.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/15gv57b.jpg



damn bro, you gonna have to pay pal me $15 if you want me to add the score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

man radaja, now from there on up, you have a long way to go before you move up another spot


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

yep.i notice that too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> yep.i notice that too



so where is my $15 

in case you missed it, go back to post 1470


----------



## erocker (Apr 18, 2009)

Add this one please.   I'm going to be proud of myself if I never put 1.3 volts through this chip.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Add this one please.   I'm going to be proud of myself if I never put 1.3 volts through this chip.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/wprime45.jpg



wow nice clock bro   added.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Add this one please.   I'm going to be proud of myself if I never put 1.3 volts through this chip.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/wprime45.jpg


Dam Intel and there low volts..... 
Nice though!


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so where is my $15
> 
> in case you missed it, go back to post 1470



i'll be glad to send you that as soon as i get some


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> i'll be glad to send you that as soon as i get some


David  lol jj mate..... hey im running two 1GB tracers allong with the Wickid Reapers..... I seem to get better Mark06 scores with them installed in line.... im up to this now after lowering the cpu clocks a tad and raising the PCI express MHz
http://img.techpowerup.org/090417/best yet.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> heres my latest
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/dxbkig.jpg



Just Beat you by a fraction  - these E3110 chips are great.
See if you can tighten the ram timings, you might get more.



radaja said:


> i tried version 1.55 and couldt figure out why i kept getting 32.134 and then i saw the advance settings and it was set to 1 thread,so i changed it and got this.
> sorry to make you have to keep updating.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/15gv57b.jpg



Damn just saw this post 16.177 - i'm going to have to play with my timings  I want to get 16.00s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Hye Brad, good run on 3dmark 06.  ALmost 20k dude


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

CP im sorry but i guess i like to beat myself


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2009)

radaja said:


> CP im sorry but i guess i like to beat myself
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2laq4wz.jpg



Nice run raj - what are your ambient temps? i'm trying to get that high so i can benchmark - best i've been able to do these past few days is 4.65 and thats at 1.6v - looks like you have some nice ram too


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

i use a dryer vent hose hooked up to my airconditioner that blows 5c-8c air directly into my true120 with a 4750rpm fan.so when i pump 1.408vcore at 9x500@4500 the cpu runs about 63c-67c during prime95 blend,any higher and blend is out of the question.so i have to stick to super pi and wPrime for real quick runs at higher clocks.i never let the cpu temps go above 70c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Add this one please.   I'm going to be proud of myself if I never put 1.3 volts through this chip.
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/wprime45.jpg



updated   now you owe me $30


----------



## radaja (Apr 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated   now you owe me $30



you'll get it as soon as i have it
and thanks for the update


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

First try at above 4 GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2009)

Inioch said:


> First try at above 4 GHz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/Screen4g306.jpg



updated 

you from Finland heh.  Get together with Team Finland and put that CPU under some LN2


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

That would be seriously cool. Damn this C0 seems to need volts. I see guys with E0 doing well over 4G on stock volts.

I got the 4g stable at 1.35v bios (1.336 cpu-z). Too bad it raises the linepack temps to 69c, I'll have to try some gaming to see if temps are acceptable. And I'll have to try to lover the volts a bit.


----------



## radaja (Apr 19, 2009)

Inioch,i hear you about the temps.i think if i tried
linX or IBT my temps would hit 80c-90c in a matter
of seconds.
by the way,im half finnish


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2009)

radaja said:


> i use a dryer vent hose hooked up to my airconditioner that blows 5c-8c air directly into my true120 with a 4750rpm fan.so when i pump 1.408vcore at 9x500@4500 the cpu runs about 63c-67c during prime95 blend,any higher and blend is out of the question.so i have to stick to super pi and wPrime for real quick runs at higher clocks.i never let the cpu temps go above 70c



Damn i'm throwing in the towel, there's no way i'm going to beat you. my pc isn;t even in an aircon room - most i can get bench stable is 4.7 then it gets hot, you also have much better ram than me


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

radaja said:


> Inioch,i hear you about the temps.i think if i tried
> linX or IBT my temps would hit 80c-90c in a matter
> of seconds.
> by the way,im half finnish



What kind of temps do you run on then, I mean in normal use eg gaming?
Couldn't test myself last night, GF likes it very much when I start oc'n around 10pm, and come to bed at about 3am.

Finns are taking over the world


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

Inioch - E8500 C0 @ 4164






Under 20s 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549641


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice results, the temp on the 2 cores is different by 10C tho!


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

That's because I was running super pi outside the screenshot and its single threaded.
Have to do it to raise multiplier, I'm using C1E. 
The question is, does reducing the multiplier reduce the amount of power the cpu uses on idle?


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2009)

short answer, yes it can


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

silkstone said:


> short answer, yes it can



So I thought, and at least I can say so to my GF, who shares the power bills


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 20, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen (And this was downloading some stuff at the time, since the idea to run wPrime came to me when I was updating some software):






My workstation can be fun too


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dam thats fast, very nice.

Have you tried overclocking it?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 20, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Dam thats fast, very nice.
> 
> Have you tried overclocking it?



I doubt the guys in charge would like that very much. But I am very, very tempted to try.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well if its at work then, stay back one night to "finish some work"


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 20, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well if its at work then, stay back one night to "finish some work"



I am tempted to try that, but we'll see. With 8 cores, even the smallest overclock will shave down time like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

updated.  yukikaze, what clock was that run achieved at so I can add it to the leaderboard.  you have now the quickest socket 775.  think you can out run sno.lcn's phenom???


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

Just passed up my x2 5000 run 
Heres another one for you CP.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

CP i killed my 4850e today with ~1.8v  was trying for 3.6ghz


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP i killed my 4850e today with ~1.8v  was trying for 3.6ghz



 You got balls man 1.8V

But i'm sorry your chip died.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You got balls man 1.8V



thank you  what sucks is i am using a Socket A Sempron 2500+@2ghz till i get the money for the parts i sold. then i should be getting some kind of CPU almost tempted to get another 4850e till i can get a better board and a PII


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 21, 2009)

Hit me up if you want buy my 5400 B.E. I got me a 9950 again, lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Hit me up if you want buy my 5400 B.E. I got me a 9950 again, lol.



PM me with the price bro. I'm kinda leaning towards waiting to see how much money i get and maybe get a PII but i want to have some options available just in case i can't...(gf is making me go broke but thats my choice she doesn't want me to buy her things i just to because....well nevermind that it just comes down to me being stupid basically and this thread has nothing to do with that)


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  yukikaze, what clock was that run achieved at so I can add it to the leaderboard.  you have now the quickest socket 775.  think you can out run sno.lcn's phenom???



Actually, this is LGA771, not LGA775. The clocks are stock: A pair of QX9775s at 3.2Ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

updated. 

POS sorry to hear that bro, hope you can get a new CPU soon bro


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay. You did not think I'd be able to stop myself from overclocking my workstation, now did you ?

I present you: 2xQX9775 3.2Ghz @ 3.8Ghz (400 * 9.5, auto volts). I might try 4Ghz, but I don't want to touch too many things here, nor get to the point where it won't POST, so I doubt I'll do that anytime soon.

Still, the result speaks for itself.






I am pretty sure I can beat 1st place if I get this to 4.1Ghz or so, but I'll need to stay late at work for that, so nobody is around, and I don't have time for that right now.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow very nice 

If you don't mind me asking whats your job?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Wow very nice
> 
> If you don't mind me asking whats your job?



I write networking device firmware for Intel.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright.  I wish I had some access to a dual QX9775 PC.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Okay. You did not think I'd be able to stop myself from overclocking my workstation, now did you ?
> 
> I present you: 2xQX9775 3.2Ghz @ 3.8Ghz (400 * 9.5, auto volts). I might try 4Ghz, but I don't want to touch too many things here, nor get to the point where it won't POST, so I doubt I'll do that anytime soon.
> 
> ...





congrats bro, 3rd quickest overall period!!!!!  almost 2nd.  Come on let it rip bro


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks CP. I think you need to kill off my older QX9775 run at #17, no ?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 22, 2009)

CP, can you update my run, my e-peen is shrinking while waiting?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1331607&postcount=1493


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Thanks CP. I think you need to kill off my older QX9775 run at #17, no ?



leave it up there, can be used as reference


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2009)

Inioch said:


> CP, can you update my run, my e-peen is shrinking while waiting?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1331607&postcount=1493



updated, sorry about that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2009)

my E-peen has shriveled up and died


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 23, 2009)

can i haz cookie?  

Need to play with voltages more. I could probably squeeze another 200mhz or so with that voltage and me just upping more VTT voltage. Also if i tigthen my ram timings, cuz there very loose right now i think i can kick off #2, but i'll settle for 3rd for now.  

Dont have the time to play with it in dept tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p73/aigomorla/Capture5.jpg
> 
> can i haz cookie?
> 
> ...



updating now.  That should be core i7 extreme 965 right?  or 975?

great run by the way


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updating now.  That should be core i7 extreme 965 right?  or 975?
> 
> great run by the way



975


----------



## _jM (Apr 23, 2009)

Aww man, looking at his score really makes me want one soooo bad...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> 975



wasnt it 965 though?  or is that new for the D0 Stepping???


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wasnt it 965 though?  or is that new for the D0 Stepping???



heh look at processor name in eleet bro. 

It says 975  and yes its the D0 stepping.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> heh look at processor name in eleet bro.
> 
> It says 975  and yes its the D0 stepping.



i know but weird.  that I know off the intel line up for i7 was 920,94, and 965 EE right?  Thats what I dont get, where did the 975 come out of.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 23, 2009)

Surprised you havent heard about the 975, they also have a 950 coming out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Surprised you havent heard about the 975, they also have a 950 coming out.



really havent been keeping up with the news and new hardware bro.  So whats up with this 975?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> really havent been keeping up with the news and new hardware bro.  So whats up with this 975?



not bad 

a $1000+ cpu wow!

thats probably how much my entire amd setup cost not including wc

CP did you pull the trigger on the 955?


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> really havent been keeping up with the news and new hardware bro.  So whats up with this 975?



stepping revision.

As for overclocking ability, some say its better, other say its the same.

I honestly think they clock better. 

I have a 965 as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> not bad
> 
> a $1000+ cpu wow!
> 
> ...



nope, i sold the AMD rig dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> stepping revision.
> 
> As for overclocking ability, some say its better, other say its the same.
> 
> ...



interesting, thanks for the feedback   I might get my hands a D0 920 later on, for now I dont think the slight improvement justifies spending the money on a CPU again.

What are you cooling the 975 with?


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> interesting, thanks for the feedback   I might get my hands a D0 920 later on, for now I dont think the slight improvement justifies spending the money on a CPU again.
> 
> What are you cooling the 975 with?



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3744268&postcount=219

should sum it up instead of me spaming pictures on this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3744268&postcount=219
> 
> should sum it up instead of me spaming pictures on this thread.



is that two cases together or I dont know it looks wierd.  The setup looks good though.  you have two rads sandwiched?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

ok, whos going to volunteer for the first Phenom II 955 to post a run on here


----------



## Naekuh (Apr 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> is that two cases together or I dont know it looks wierd.  The setup looks good though.  you have two rads sandwiched?



its a MM + Pedistool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> its a MM + Pedistool.



gotcha.  nice setup though


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's my new Phenom II 940 @ 3.5 Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 24, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Here's my new Phenom II 940 @ 3.5 Ghz



updated, very good run chuck


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks CP, I'd like to be able to test it at a higher overclock but my current motherboard won't let me adjust the vcore any higher.

Well rather the v-core voltage when set to "Auto" is actually higher than the BIOS range maximum so no voltage tweaking for stability, and a 18x multiplier blue screens during a prime95 stress test. So not stable enough for me.

But still considering the fact that according to Asus my motherboard doesn't support the Phenom II , 3.5 Ghz on it is a nice accomplishment I think


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Thanks CP, I'd like to be able to test it at a higher overclock but my current motherboard won't let me adjust the vcore any higher.
> 
> Well rather the v-core voltage when set to "Auto" is actually higher than the BIOS range maximum so no voltage tweaking for stability, and a 18x multiplier blue screens during a prime95 stress test. So not stable enough for me.
> 
> But still considering the fact that according to Asus my motherboard doesn't support the Phenom II , 3.5 Ghz on it is a nice accomplishment I think



even with a BIOS update it doesn't support it?  However, in this case looks like it is supporting it


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> even with a BIOS update it doesn't support it?  However, in this case looks like it is supporting it



Well it's a case of the board at one time had 125W TDP support then Asus decided to call it a "Green" motherboard for 95W and lower processors. The whole energy saving thing. 
I have the latest BIOS, which is actually what lets me use this chip. not being able to manually up the voltage any further is the only drawback, it performs great.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Well it's a case of the board at one time had 125W TDP support then Asus decided to call it a "Green" motherboard for 95W and lower processors. The whole energy saving thing.
> I have the latest BIOS, which is actually what lets me use this chip. not being able to manually up the voltage any further is the only drawback, it performs great.



I get you, so your board doesn't have any voltage control???  at least for the cpu?


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 25, 2009)

it does but the manual setting range is 0.8000 to 1.175 which is quite a bit below the 1.36 that Auto sets for the cpu voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> it does but the manual setting range is 0.8000 to 1.175 which is quite a bit below the 1.36 that Auto sets for the cpu voltage



wow thats not good.  So you are doing 3.5 Ghz basically at just over default voltage.  Thats not bad at all let me tell you!


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow thats not good.  So you are doing 3.5 Ghz basically at just over default voltage.  Thats not bad at all let me tell you!



Yep, not bad at all for a 2 year old motherboard. I plan on buying a newer 790 based board eventually but since this one runs the PII at 3.5 nice and stable,  no real hurry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Yep, not bad at all for a 2 year old motherboard. I plan on buying a newer 790 based board eventually but since this one runs the PII at 3.5 nice and stable,  no real hurry.



I wouldn't be in a hurry neither.  3.5 Ghz is a nice conservative overclock, especially with no added voltage


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Decided to see what would happen if I upped my memory speed, not much of an increase in score but still one anyway: PC5300 @ PC6400 speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

hey something is something, scoreboard updated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

one thing that has been stressing me about this setup is that my wprime runs suck.  i enable onboard and at 3.5 Ghz i run 11.213seconds, I go into the BIOS, disable on board, and get the same score.  Am I doing something wrong?  My scores are really slow too!


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 26, 2009)

To eliminate people asking you questions, maybe you should post a cpu-z screenshot of cpu,mobo,memory?

Maybe task manager, too.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> one thing that has been stressing me about this setup is that my wprime runs suck.  i enable onboard and at 3.5 Ghz i run 11.213seconds, I go into the BIOS, disable on board, and get the same score.  Am I doing something wrong?  My scores are really slow too!



I hate to be the one asking the questions, but, which CPU @ 3.5 ghz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

here is a screenshot, specs are to the left, this is the rig I was selling.  My buddy didnt get the money yet, so I have it till Monday, might as well enjoy it till then.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah so basically trying to recreate my run with that system. Try going with a 17.5 multiplier and 200 bus speed. and see how it does, you should be able to outdo mine  considering the more advanced motherboard and faster memory.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Ah so basically trying to recreate my run with that system. Try going with a 17.5 multiplier and 200 bus speed. and see how it does, you should be able to outdo mine  considering the more advanced motherboard and faster memory.



ive tried that combination bro, same score.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Could be that I just  got a better running version of the same chip. luck of the draw


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> Could be that I just  got a better running version of the same chip. luck of the draw



yeah, but its a lot of weird things going on.  onboard disabled or enabled, same score.  regardless of how much slower/faster my CPU can be, it should be a increase in performance with it off.  Unless it is still enabled somehow.  This is really frustrating.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 26, 2009)

Try with only 2 sticks of memory and lower memory speed + tighten the timing.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Turn off your system then turn it back on

thats what i have to do when i go over 3.5ghz on the 940 due to the new bios i updated to


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

kid, i had two sticks, same thing, i have foiur now, no difference.

Assasin, i have restarted trying diffrent settings, nothing.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> kid, i had two sticks, same thing, i have foiur now, no difference.
> 
> Assasin, i have restarted trying diffrent settings, nothing.



hmm i dont know what else 
not a restart but complete turn off 

thats the only way my board works after changed settings in the bios


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> hmm i dont know what else
> not a restart but complete turn off
> 
> thats the only way my board works after changed settings in the bios



ill try that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ill try that.



i know it sounds weird but thats the only way my board changes multi 

hope it works


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i know it sounds weird but thats the only way my board changes multi
> 
> hope it works



thanks, but didnt work bro


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello CP  your asking for the 955 wprime scores 







Mem timings need to be tighter just getting a feel for the new cpu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

is that 955 really at that voltage? If so thats great for that clock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that 955 really at that voltage? If so thats great for that clock



I agree 

updating.


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is that 955 really at that voltage? If so thats great for that clock



Yes all default Volts except memory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Yes all default Volts except memory



now that is impressive!!   Have you tried higher?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that is impressive!!   Have you tried higher?



I agree. Can the 955 be used on a AM2+ board?


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> now that is impressive!!   Have you tried higher?



yes but not stable enough to run wprime i forgot where i was at my bro wanted to play cod5 so played that on 3.68 with +50 volt increase it did real well at that

P O S PC yes it has a ddr2 controller in the chip your BIOS has to support phenom CPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> yes but not stable enough to run wprime i forgot where i was at my bro wanted to play cod5 so played that on 3.68 with +50 volt increase it did real well at that
> 
> P O S PC yes it has a ddr2 controller in the chip your BIOS has to support phenom CPU



so is it stable at 3.8 GHz with 1.34v??


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2009)

Once I can make sure I'll be getting a D0 chip, I am going to add another run to my benches here with a brand new Core i7 920. I hope to join the 4Ghz club with it as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Once I can make sure I'll be getting a D0 chip, I am going to add another run to my benches here with a brand new Core i7 920. I hope to join the 4Ghz club with it as well.



you going to try for the 5+ghz club?
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 26, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so is it stable at 3.8 GHz with 1.34v??



no CP not yet but i am stable at 3.7 +50 mV   






i think that is to much volts had to get rough with after 3.9 or so


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh Sure guys, show up the guy who's Motherboard limits his overclock to 3.5 Ghz


----------



## Adrienspawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> no CP not yet but i am stable at 3.7 +50 V
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/4.009.jpg
> 
> i think that is to much volts had to get rough with after 3.9 or so



+50V I hope not!!!!!!!!!!

heh.

You've got a Phenom II, you have to fiddle with a LOT more settings than the CPU voltage to OC it. I'm not familiar with AMD boards, but look into optimixing the other settings and you should get an easier time OCing. but 4.0ghz is great. All that marketing on liquid helium from AMD seems to have made people think that PhIIs were crazy OCers even on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Once I can make sure I'll be getting a D0 chip, I am going to add another run to my benches here with a brand new Core i7 920. I hope to join the 4Ghz club with it as well.



I might jump on a D0 as well later on.  waiting for some more real life results from actual members here.



Adrienspawn said:


> +50V I hope not!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> heh.
> 
> You've got a Phenom II, you have to fiddle with a LOT more settings than the CPU voltage to OC it. I'm not familiar with AMD boards, but look into optimixing the other settings and you should get an easier time OCing. but 4.0ghz is great. All that marketing on liquid helium from AMD seems to have made people think that PhIIs were crazy OCers even on air.



Welcome to TPU!!!  Phenoms are like the perfect storm, everything has to be just right.  They are a challenge to overclock .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 26, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you going to try for the 5+ghz club?
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91135



With an i7 920 ? Not likely to happen.....Especially since I don't have anything other than aircooling to stick on it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> With an i7 920 ? Not likely to happen.....Especially since I don't have anything other than aircooling to stick on it.



i didn't think it could happen on air thinking it would take more like LN2 or DICE to pull that off so nevermind i said that. You got any other CPUs at you disposal?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i didn't think it could happen on air thinking it would take more like LN2 or DICE to pull that off so nevermind i said that. You got any other CPUs at you disposal?



Q9650, Q6700 and my trusty P4 @ 4.2Ghz

None of them likely to reach 5Ghz, all I have is air cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Q9650, Q6700 and my trusty P4 @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> None of them likely to reach 5Ghz, all I have is air cooling.



what socket is the P4?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what socket is the P4?



Socket 478.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> Socket 478.



if it would have been a 775 then i would have thought you could have got 5ghz 
if you have a vary cold night you maybe able to get one of the quads to 5ghz


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if it would have been a 775 then i would have thought you could have got 5ghz
> if you have a vary cold night you maybe able to get one of the quads to 5ghz



Cold nights is just something we don't have here, so no luck.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

cdawall || phenom 955@4.5ghz || 8.516s || DICE


----------



## DOM (Apr 28, 2009)

nice one cd

have you gotten 5ghz yet

im thinking of putting my Q in now  but gtg to work 

but 2.0 runs faster in vista then xp for me but idk about the Q yet


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2009)

DOM said:


> nice one cd
> 
> have you gotten 5ghz yet
> 
> ...



not stable i blame the cheap pot i have a much better pot on the way from portugal that should let me get much lower temps stable


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 28, 2009)

updated, very good run cda.


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090423/Capture056245.jpg
> 
> 
> cdawall || phenom 955@4.5ghz || 8.516s || DICE



thats really nice run CD i see you got those crucial up to 1800 nice 

are these the ones you have  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148149

if so how high on the volt please, not sure how hard to push them


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> thats really nice run CD i see you got those crucial up to 1800 nice
> 
> are these the ones you have  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148149
> 
> if so how high on the volt please, not sure how hard to push them



thats them and they are at 2v for that run


----------



## Meltdown (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats them and they are at 2v for that run



sweet have to put those back in give them a run on the 955 thanks CD


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 1, 2009)

DOM said:


> dont count lol you have to boot with one core your showing 2 in cpu-z



I'v just learnt how to disable cores  and i'm using my phase change tomorrow


----------



## DOM (May 1, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'v just learnt how to disable cores  and i'm using my phase change tomorrow



ill do mine also 

got my new ram today to i can put back my Ballistix in my bench rig


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> no CP not yet but i am stable at 3.7 +50 mV
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090426/4.009.jpg
> 
> i think that is to much volts had to get rough with after 3.9 or so


nice but from all the posts i've been reading it seems the 955 with ddr3 isnt really any faster than the 940 ddr2 settup 
Is it really worth the money to upgrade?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 2, 2009)

FYI on the first page with the results list. A QX9775 is an LGA771 so it's not the fastest 775.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> FYI on the first page with the results list. A QX9775 is an LGA771 so it's not the fastest 775.



I completely missed that, thanks dude.  It is now fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

no offense, and no pun intended, I love AMD and I had an AMD rig.  I will have another one soon, just got rid of mine because I needed the money.

But I still get amazed more and more everyday by the performance of the i7.  THis is running 4 threads only, with everything you see open and running.  WCG was paused.

The only Phenom II that is faster than me is Sno.lcn which was on LN2, and CDAwall which I dont know what it was on.  However im sure nothing was open and it was a do or die run at 4.5 Ghz.  While my run was done with a ton of apps and folders open as you will see below.  ALso it was my daily settings of 4GHz which I have been running for over 200 hours of crunching, and daily use for over 2 months.


*# sno.lcn - Phenom II 940 - 5616 MHz – 6.960 - Quickest AMD*
# Yukikaze - Core 2 Extreme QX9775 0000 MHz - 7.250 - Quickest Socket 771
# sno.lcn - Core 2 Extreme QX9650 5235 MHz - 7.270 - Quickest Socket 775
# hoss331 - Core 2 Quad Q9650 4897 MHz - 7.719
*# cdawall - Phenom II 955 - 4503 MHz - 8.516*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2009)

here is a run at the same scenario as above, only that I set the thread count to 8.


----------



## DOM (May 3, 2009)

one core update


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2009)

updated, great run DOM


----------



## Binge (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2009)

updated, great run Binge, you climb another spot!


----------



## DOM (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/wprime-X3350.jpg



   updated, great run.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> here is a run at the same scenario as above, only that I set the thread count to 8.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090502/Capture182.jpg



I can't get over these wprime i7 scores. It's just so impressive.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I can't get over these wprime i7 scores. It's just so impressive.



they rock this benchmark with HT on


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 7, 2009)

That and the Everest memory and bandwith bench which I allways find to be jawdroping. My mouth is watering just thinking about all of that bandwith. It's just crazy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> That and the Everest memory and bandwith bench which I allways find to be jawdroping. My mouth is watering just thinking about all of that bandwith. It's just crazy.



have you ran your Q9650 here?


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 7, 2009)

Its Q6600 time again 

Expect some Wprime scores in the next two days


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Its Q6600 time again
> 
> Expect some Wprime scores in the next two days



looking forward to it dude


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 8, 2009)

I already got a Wprime score @ 4.23GHz with only 1.376vcore 

I'll try for more before I post results.


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2009)

The new toys are almost all here. Waiting for my DDR3 which should arrive towards the end of the next week and then this rig goes up (PSU is for my Q9650 in its new home)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1082/wprime32m.jpg



updated 

now higher higher come on!!


----------



## equinox (May 13, 2009)

not my best,but its not too bad
9.219


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2009)

updated, what speed was that 4085 Mhz???


----------



## equinox (May 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, what speed was that 4085 Mhz???



yep,on h2o


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2009)

Okay. It is official. Core i7 is insane !

Really without trying hard, unoptimized, with RAM running slower than spec (higher latency) but here it is, my new D0 920 at 4197Mhz:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

updating, glad to see you go i7   good job, tweak it more you'll see the 5 sec mark in no time, this CPU flies dude!


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

My dam UD3R isn't as good as my UD3P was  it won't do 4.5GHz on my Q6600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> My dam UD3R isn't as good as my UD3P was  it won't do 4.5GHz on my Q6600.



sorry to hear that bro.  What you going to do then?


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

I'm not sure, I'll try some different BIOSes later, just relaxing atm


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2009)

New x3 720, AM3 mobo, and DDR3 are getting put in their case tomorrow.  Hopefully this chip will be as good as the last one. If it is, I should be beating my score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'm not sure, I'll try some different BIOSes later, just relaxing atm



you not running the latest BIOS?  IF you are maybe an older BIOS is more stable.  I had that issue with my AMD rig back when I was running the Phenom 9950.  New bios was crap, switched back and bam, stable again.



erocker said:


> New x3 720, AM3 mobo, and DDR3 are getting put in their case tomorrow.  Hopefully this chip will be as good as the last one. If it is, I should be beating my score.



  good luck bro, can't wait to see some new scores


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you not running the latest BIOS?  IF you are maybe an older BIOS is more stable.  I had that issue with my AMD rig back when I was running the Phenom 9950.  New bios was crap, switched back and bam, stable again.
> )



I'm pretty sure I have the newest BIOS, the oldest one was crap on my E8500 but this one is awesome for it, before 510FSB settings now get me 550FSB


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the newest BIOS, the oldest one was crap on my E8500 but this one is awesome for it, before 510FSB settings now get me 550FSB



would it be possible that maybe the older BIOS works better with the Q?  I dont know, i'm just throwing stuff on the table.


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

Well the oldest BIOS on my UD3P was F4 and it was awesome for me Q6600, I never tested my Q6600 on different UD3P BIOSes though.  I might see if me and a friend can overclock it on his RE


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well the oldest BIOS on my UD3P was F4 and it was awesome for me Q6600, I never tested my Q6600 on different UD3P BIOSes though.  I might see if me and a friend can overclock it on his RE



Keep me posted on what happens bro, im going to bed


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

Will do, CYA.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

I was bored enough to do this 







One core of a Ci7 920 at 4Ghz.


----------



## DOM (May 16, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I was bored enough to do this
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Ci7-920-4Ghz-wPrime-OneCore.jpg
> 
> One core of a Ci7 920 at 4Ghz.


forgot to turn off HT


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> forgot to turn off HT



yep!  Turn off HT and try it again dude


----------



## Yukikaze (May 16, 2009)

DOM said:


> forgot to turn off HT



My P4 HT is on that list, so what's wrong with 1 core 2 threads ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> My P4 HT is on that list, so what's wrong with 1 core 2 threads ?



hmmmm, true.

what clock was that run at?  I'll add it once you answer this, thanks


----------



## Assassin48 (May 16, 2009)

Just a little preview of my 940 on DICE!!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 16, 2009)

A little better


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice, but you should included a CPU Z shot with the CPU GHz atleast and a CPU Z shot of the memory GHz etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> My P4 HT is on that list, so what's wrong with 1 core 2 threads ?



Give me a few days, I am going to go ahead and edit the leaderboard.  Seperate the HT on and HT off runs.  This way everybody is happy.  I'll add your score then   Just let me know at what cpu speed that was at.



Assassin48 said:


> A little better
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090516/8.549.png



dude thats nice man, great run



fatguy1992 said:


> Very nice, but you should included a CPU Z shot with the CPU GHz atleast and a CPU Z shot of the memory GHz etc.



i agree, that would be great.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 16, 2009)

sorry i was in a rush because i only had 5lbs of dice

ill buy more for tomorrow and fix that this 940 still has alot in it 

going to try to take the lead on the amd side 

i ran a few diff benches but until i dice tomorrow thats when i will post them 


i managed a 8sec wprime but got bsod


cp i hit 24xxx on 3d06 with gpu at stock!

i think memory was at 800 with stock timings thes are dominator ddr2 ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> sorry i was in a rush because i only had 5lbs of dice
> 
> ill buy more for tomorrow and fix that this 940 still has alot in it
> 
> ...




4400MHz is a nice clock anyways dude


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

but i want to go HIGHER! lol

tomorrow ill try to hit 5ghz with dice


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> but i want to go HIGHER! lol
> 
> tomorrow ill try to hit 5ghz with dice



  good luck


----------



## Assassin48 (May 17, 2009)

From now on you should ask what kind of cooling

Mine was dice


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 17, 2009)

I did a Wprime 32M run @ 4.4GHz before that I forgot to post (I think).  Nothing is tweaked etc.  This is my phase change of course.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmmmm, true.
> 
> what clock was that run at?  I'll add it once you answer this, thanks



It is at 4Ghz


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2009)

Sorry CP but I jumped 7 places with this run:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

updated mlee, great run bro, sick run for the clock too!


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 24, 2009)

Nice work 

Dam if only I had i7 with my Phase Change


----------



## SystemViper (May 24, 2009)

Question on classes;....


i was just looking, and had a laugh
so if i turn down my cored i7 an run in the other classes. it counts?

like i see a i7 running 1 core in the single core category, is that forreal?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Question on classes;....
> 
> 
> i was just looking, and had a laugh
> ...



yes that is real. However I label the different cpus depending on if they are actualy single cores, or multi cores running on one core.  that way its fair and people can tell them apart.


----------



## PaulieG (May 24, 2009)

Here's a quick run with my new DO. CP please add it. Check out the vcore on this. I'll do another run tomorrow...


----------



## SystemViper (May 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Here's a quick run with my new DO. CP please add it. Check out the vcore on this. I'll do another run tomorrow...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090523/wprimedo1.png



working your way up the ladder, sweet run P 

thanks CP for the info!


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 24, 2009)

Awesome overclock/benchmark.

Is it a D0 or a C0?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> working your way up the ladder, sweet run P
> 
> thanks CP for the info!



info?



UPDATED, great run Paulie


----------



## 3dsage (May 26, 2009)

Here's a run on a G31 Chipset board. The mosfets are squealing with this OC, lol. 

I Cant seem to get any working Black Ops boards off of newegg, 2 DOA in a row.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

updated, good run bro!  HOw you like the xeon?


----------



## 3dsage (May 26, 2009)

Its awesome man, I just need a good MOBO to go with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Its awesome man, I just need a good MOBO to go with it.



what mobo you planning on getting?


----------



## 3dsage (May 26, 2009)

Ive gotten 2 Foxconn Black OPS x48. But both have been DOA, im waiting for the 3rd to come in. 

Hopefully it will work out, otherwise im grabbing any other X48 chipset board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Ive gotten 2 Foxconn Black OPS x48. But both have been DOA, im waiting for the 3rd to come in.
> 
> Hopefully it will work out, otherwise im grabbing any other X48 chipset board.



wow, which one you using now then?


----------



## 3dsage (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> wow, which one you using now then?



 Gigabyte G31M-S2L, its really not made for any type of Oc'ing


----------



## _33 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Gigabyte G31M-S2L, its really not made for any type of Oc'ing



yeah I agree.  But hey I saw you did a good job man, can't wait for the new board to come in and see some higher clocks 


_33 said:


> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7276/wprime.jpg



thanks, tried to go any higher?  Updating now.


----------



## DOM (May 26, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I was bored enough to do this
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/Ci7-920-4Ghz-wPrime-OneCore.jpg
> 
> One core of a Ci7 920 at 4Ghz.





Yukikaze said:


> My P4 HT is on that list, so what's wrong with 1 core 2 threads ?





Chicken Patty said:


> hmmmm, true.
> 
> what clock was that run at?  I'll add it once you answer this, thanks



i still think that run is not a one core cuz compare a i7 ht to a P4 ht is like  lol

i would like to see it with ht off its like having two cores and P4 just sucks period


----------



## NastyHabits (May 26, 2009)

Bored at work, so I thought I'd run it on my work PC.  Ancient Dual-Xeon.  I'm shocked that I'm not the slowest!

32M - 90.266 sec (2175.2 MHz Prestonia B0)  I don't know what catagory it should go in.  Dual Single core PC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Bored at work, so I thought I'd run it on my work PC.  Ancient Dual-Xeon.  I'm shocked that I'm not the slowest!
> 
> 32M - 90.266 sec (2175.2 MHz Prestonia B0)  I don't know what catagory it should go in.  Dual Single core PC?



so how many CPU's is it and how many cores?


----------



## NastyHabits (May 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so how many CPU's is it and how many cores?



Two CPU's, each with a single core.


----------



## trickson (May 26, 2009)

WOW this thread sure needs an update !


----------



## NastyHabits (May 26, 2009)

Here's a better one.  From my "old" P-35 'puter.

32M - 23.859 sec (3600.2 MHz Conroe G0)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> WOW this thread sure needs an update !



only run missing is nasty habits what do you mean


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> only run missing is nasty habits what do you mean



???? 
I mean that I have posted my score and there are now 67 pages and I still have yet to see my name on the list . 
This thread needs some one to update it or start a new thread and keep it up . 

OOPPPS that is 68 pages now ...


----------



## 3dsage (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> ????
> I mean that I have posted my score and there are now 67 pages and I still have yet to see my name on the list .
> This thread needs some one to update it or start a new thread and keep it up .
> 
> OOPPPS that is 68 pages now ...



I see CP update this thread like everyday, which is HarD, I think he's Due Major Respect
 He prob just overlooked your run, post it back up.


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, it happens.  Good to see you back trickson. 

*Oh how I wish I had my old x3 720 back...  Apparently no other tri-core can touch it and now I have DDR3.


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I see CP update this thread like everyday, which is HarD, I think he's Due Major Respect
> He prob just overlooked your run, post it back up.



OK well here it is . 







I hope to see my score listed .



erocker said:


> Yeah, it happens.  Good to see you back trickson.
> 
> *Oh how I wish I had my old x3 720 back...  Apparently no other tri-core can touch it and now I have DDR3.



Thank you erocker ! I hope that this time will be longer than the last LOL!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I see CP update this thread like everyday, which is HarD, I think he's Due Major Respect
> He prob just overlooked your run, post it back up.



glad someone notices my work here.



trickson said:


> OK well here it is .
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8340/wprimetest.jpg
> 
> ...



trickson before assuming someone else is needed for the job, go back and look and see how many times this thread has been updated.  Many times it is updated after every new run is posted. I am only human.  If you have any questions or concerns about the updating of this thread you are always welcomed to discuss this via PM's with me other than spitting out your rather selfish thoughts in public.  Thank you, I am adding your score now.


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

I did not mean ANY disrespect at all ! You are doing an out standing job and I Thank You for it ! I was just thinking that it maybe easyer to start a new thread is all as this would make it much easier for you . But again I ment no disrespect at all and I Thank You for your dedicated hard work .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson, you are 41st on the list if you want to see you score for yourself now.  You now have two scores up.  Is there any score that needs to be added?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> I did not mean ANY disrespect at all ! You are doing an out standing job and I Thank You for it ! I was just thinking that it maybe easyer to start a new thread is all as this would make it much easier for you . But again I ment no disrespect at all and I Thank You for your dedicated hard work .



I didnt take it that way, neither did I intend my post that way neither.  Your score is updated, now let me go add nasty habits score, im still trying to figure out what category that goes under


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> trickson, you are 41st on the list if you want to see you score for yourself now.  You now have two scores up.  Is there any score that needs to be added?



No that is all I have I was going to test out the DELL system my wife has but I have to wait till she lets me .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> No that is all I have I was going to test out the DELL system my wife has but I have to wait till she lets me .



don't piss off your wife now


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't piss off your wife now



LOL NOT ON YOUR LIFE !


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> LOL NOT ON YOUR LIFE !



does that  face mean that it isn't pretty when she is pissed?


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> does that  face mean that it isn't pretty when she is pissed?



Yes it is .  I tread lightly and softly when she gets pissed .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Yes it is .  I tread lightly and softly when she gets pissed .





I think trying out your wife's system was a bad idea.  Don't do it!!!


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think trying out your wife's system was a bad idea.  Don't do it!!!



I will be giving it a try soon . I will post as soon as I can on it .


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> I will be giving it a try soon . I will post as soon as I can on it .



  we'll be waiting for it


----------



## DOM (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

DOM, that runs places you 2nd overall in dual core cat.  Good job 


updated.


----------



## DOM (May 31, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DOM, that runs places you 2nd overall in dual core cat.  Good job
> 
> 
> updated.



i got a faster one in case Xtant25 wants to beat me


----------



## trickson (May 31, 2009)

Man my wife still wont let me make a run with the HP !


----------



## SystemViper (May 31, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/wprime-E8500.jpg



whooooooooooooooo 1.72v, got to love the juice! 


great run, what was the cooling?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2009)

DOM said:


> i got a faster one in case Xtant25 wants to beat me



  GOtta have some backup you now 



trickson said:


> Man my wife still wont let me make a run with the HP !



seriously, make her go get some food or something, the run is quick 



SystemViper said:


> whooooooooooooooo 1.72v, got to love the juice!
> 
> 
> great run, what was the cooling?



damn, I overlooked that the first time, bit of juice heh


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 1, 2009)

DOM said:


> i got a faster one in case Xtant25 wants to beat me


I have one for you DOM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

oh crap, the battle is on now.  DOM wacha got for xtant?


Updated.  GOod job xtant!


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> oh crap, the battle is on now.  DOM wacha got for xtant?
> 
> 
> Updated.  GOod job xtant!


Thanks CP! I have more i've been holding that backup for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Thanks CP! I have more i've been holding that backup for almost 2 months now.



Yikes, looks like DOM is in trouble.  Lets see his comeback!


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yikes, looks like DOM is in trouble.  Lets see his comeback!


I always wait until I see his next one to post more but he has a good 8500 and setup so I know he'll come back with something good.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 1, 2009)

xtant your voltage is alittle lower then his. It just maybe possible you have alittle better chip then he does so maybe you can clock alittle higher.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> xtant your voltage is alittle lower then his. It just maybe possible you have alittle better chip then he does so maybe you can clock alittle higher.


Im running an E8600 and Asus Rampage Extreme DOM has an E8500 and Gigabyte UD3P I believe so different setups. 
My 8600 will do high clocks with low voltage on all of my boards that I have it has been like that since I first bought it but im running a little lower speed than he is.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 1, 2009)

E8600 5393Mhz on one core!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

updated


----------



## DOM (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

DOM you sure weren't lying when you said you had some backup. HOwever, xtant did say he had a better run. Lets see what he has for you 


you guys are doing a wonderful job,

thread updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2009)

hahaha, got you both beat!!  even giorgos 

no s**t   I was just wondering what I would do with HT on and apps open at my crunching settings.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is my score, 7 seconds I had HT on so maybe if I turn it off I might be able to cut some time if it is like Super Pi or what not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Here is my score, 7 seconds I had HT on so maybe if I turn it off I might be able to cut some time if it is like Super Pi or what not.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/Wprime.png



thanks for the run jake.

two things

1- this benefits from HT.  You want to see the difference.  right now with HT on, go to advanced settings and put 4 threads and you'll see a huge difference.  Leaving HT on running 8 threads will get you the fastest score.


2- that run is a bit slower than it should be.  Right above your post, I did 6.88 seconds at 3.8 GHz, with all my background applications open.  check it out, maybe ram speed or something.  but with that clock you should do mid to low six second runs.


thread updated.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> DOM you sure weren't lying when you said you had some backup. HOwever, xtant did say he had a better run. Lets see what he has for you
> 
> 
> you guys are doing a wonderful job,
> ...


Well I guess its time for one of my backup runs then.


----------



## DOM (Jun 2, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Well I guess its time for one of my backup runs then.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/wPrime 32M 13.776s.jpg



 thats not far lol 

ill see if i can get any more oc out of it


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 2, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Well I guess its time for one of my backup runs then.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/wPrime 32M 13.776s.jpg



top notch runs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Well I guess its time for one of my backup runs then.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/wPrime 32M 13.776s.jpg




"faints"



SystemViper said:


> top notch runs


I agree 



DOM said:


> thats not far lol
> 
> ill see if i can get any more oc out of it



go DOM, you can do it! 


Should I wait for you guys to both either give up on each other or have your rigs on fire to update this thread.   

updating now.


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> "faints"
> 
> 
> I agree
> ...


Thanks CP! Im sure we'll keep going with our little friendly competition but feel free to update at anytime and i'll let you know if my rig catches on fire.
Im currently working on putting my second rig together (Q9650 & Tpower I45) so I can get on the quad list too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2009)

Xtant25 said:


> Thanks CP! Im sure we'll keep going with our little friendly competition but feel free to update at anytime and i'll let you know if my rig catches on fire.
> Im currently working on putting my second rig together (Q9650 & Tpower I45) so I can get on the quad list too.



bro it doens't bother me to update after every run.  no biggie, I was just messing with you guys 

I can't wait to see some results from your quad


----------



## Xtant25 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> bro it doens't bother me to update after every run.  no biggie, I was just messing with you guys
> 
> I can't wait to see some results from your quad


I should have it up and running very soon on my Tpower I45. I already have some results from my other 2 boards with my Q9650 but thier not real good quad boards so im going to try it on my P45 board and see what it will do.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 4, 2009)

will post something here soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2009)

mudkip said:


> will post something here soon



it better be good


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

Here we go. I love this chip. Please add this run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

I love it too Paulie 

updated.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey CP, Paulige earned his 6th place run. Just Fyi.

Bumps me down to #8 but I'm holding a trick up my sleeve.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I love it too Paulie
> 
> updated.



LOL. Yo CP. You still have me in 8th place.  Actually, scratch that. I'll take 4th place.....


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 5, 2009)

CP It could of been that way from my background apps running like the internet and what not I will give it another go and see how it goes form there.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulige, whats your memory timings?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey CP, Paulige earned his 6th place run. Just Fyi.
> 
> Bumps me down to #8 but I'm holding a trick up my sleeve.



then I think it is time to bring it out 



Paulieg said:


> LOL. Yo CP. You still have me in 8th place.  Actually, scratch that. I'll take 4th place.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090604/wprimedo2.png




sorry, I had updated your run, but didnt move you up  Now i did to 4th   Great job.



Jakethesnake011 said:


> CP It could of been that way from my background apps running like the internet and what not I will give it another go and see how it goes form there.



could have been, but I had all my apps running in the background too!  I still did a quicker time at lower clock.  Something just seems wrong


----------



## thraxed (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like I was falling behind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2009)

thraxed said:


> Looks like I was falling behind.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090605/Capture.jpg



  Updated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2009)

Update me!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Update me!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090611/Capture020.jpg



awesome run Shaun, picked up another spot 


updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 15, 2009)

Heres a new run for the Xeon, moved up a few spots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Heres a new run for the Xeon, moved up a few spots.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/wprime11046.jpg



good work, updated


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2009)

Still no one can get a PII X3 to beat mine?  I'm suprised, and I wish I still had that chip now that I have a better board and DDR3.  The X3 I have now just gives me the finger when I try to get it past 3.9.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Still no one can get a PII X3 to beat mine?  I'm suprised, and I wish I still had that chip now that I have a better board and DDR3.  The X3 I have now just gives me the finger when I try to get it past 3.9.



  guess u r still theeee man to beat


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 16, 2009)

erocker said:


> Still no one can get a PII X3 to beat mine?  I'm suprised, and I wish I still had that chip now that I have a better board and DDR3.  The X3 I have now just gives me the finger when I try to get it past 3.9.



I feel you man, I still wish I had kept my 720, it was golden. I could imagine with some DDR3 and the new Mobo's.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm ordering this tomorrow...





















***Pictures aren't mine***

Most people should be able to tell what that hardware is  

I can't wait to get it 

I should get some awesome Wprime scores on this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2009)

damn fatguy, thats awesome bro.  You'll love going i7   you going to put it under the phase?  or just air/water?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks

I'll use air for a week to get a feel for it all, then its under my phase change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll use air for a week to get a feel for it all, then its under my phase change



awesome dude


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2009)

updated cda, great runs dude


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

Didnt bump any spots but I did manage to enter the 10sec club.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

GOOD RUN DUDE.  an improvement is an improvement regardless  

im going to try and better my best score soon, but I need to tear down my loop.  Flush out my rad, dust it really good, and get another bottle of feser blue along with four more fans to do a push and pull setup.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> GOOD RUN DUDE.  an improvement is an improvement regardless
> 
> im going to try and better my best score soon, but I need to tear down my loop.  Flush out my rad, dust it really good, and get another bottle of feser blue along with four more fans to do a push and pull setup.



Yeah WC setups are so high maint but are so worth the trouble> 

Thanks BTW


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah WC setups are so high maint but are so worth the trouble>
> 
> Thanks BTW



well i dont have to take it apart.  I just want to flush the rad because i had some green coolant when I added the blue one.  Thats it.  I usually dust my rig without shutting it off   just take off the fans from the rad and clena the rad.  Put the fans, plug'em up and go.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> well i dont have to take it apart.  I just want to flush the rad because i had some green coolant when I added the blue one.  Thats it.  I usually dust my rig without shutting it off   just take off the fans from the rad and clena the rad.  Put the fans, plug'em up and go.



Alright well thats cake.

I've been through 3x mobos in the past month, and everytime I switch to a new mobo. I get some leaks I think me needs new fittings with barbs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Alright well thats cake.
> 
> I've been through 3x mobos in the past month, and everytime I switch to a new mobo. I get some leaks I think me needs new fittings with barbs.



tried teflon around the fittings thread>?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Teflon tape is $2 at Lowes/Home Depot even Ace's Hardware have it. It works wonders!  

Good run there 3DSage, 10 second club was a target of my old Q9450 which I never did hit.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'm ordering this tomorrow...
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3539/141ble760a1lg4.jpg
> http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5926/896p31170arlg1.jpg
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/9432/trichannelpackages.gif
> ...



Nice setup, you gonna share some results with us?


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> tried teflon around the fittings thread>?





mlee49 said:


> Teflon tape is $2 at Lowes/Home Depot even Ace's Hardware have it. It works wonders!
> 
> Good run there 3DSage, 10 second club was a target of my old Q9450 which I never did hit.



Yes and it works. But im still getting barbed fittings.

I dont believe your Q9450 didnt hit in the 10sec's Mlee49, thats nuts I thought 4GHZ was in the bag for 45nm C2Q's.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Will you look at that, just barley 10sec.  I remember now, I wanted under 10s and couldnt hit that.

I did boot at 4GHz but Vista booted so fast it was like "holy 1337" and immediately BSOD'd.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Will you look at that, just barley 10sec.  I remember now, I wanted under 10s and couldnt hit that.
> 
> I did boot at 4GHz but Vista booted so fast it was like "holy 1337" and immediately BSOD'd.




I know what you mean it goes so fast...you know inside your head its gonna BSOD but you wait for it cuz it might...


----------



## crunchie (Jun 19, 2009)

Thought I would give this a crack too .


----------



## DOM (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2009)

athlon II X2 250 regor core


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 19, 2009)

One of my OS RAID0 HDDs died today, so I decided to use the opportunity to tweak the rig after I reinstalled the OS.

Not moving up the ranks, but improving my own score (Which was attained at around 200Mhz more). Been re-OCin' my rig and tweaking my RAM to keep temps nice and low. Load voltage is 1.216v for the current setting in the pic.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2009)

man, you guys are making me sweat today.  Couple of posts.  Updating now. 

Good runs everyone


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 20, 2009)

Moved up a little bit. 
Hopefully I'll catch that PII 720 on x4 cores


----------



## DOM (Jun 20, 2009)

DOM - Phenom II 920 3766 MHz 

wish i had more time with it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Moved up a little bit.
> Hopefully I'll catch that PII 720 on x4 cores
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/10674.jpg



good going dude, getting close 



DOM said:


> DOM - Phenom II 920 3766 MHz
> 
> wish i had more time with it



did I put 940?  If I did, imma go fix it now.  Thanks.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice setup, you gonna share some results with us?



As soon as I get it


----------



## aquax (Jun 21, 2009)

i7 920 @ 4200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

good run aquax, I know that D0 can go higher, crank it up!!!


updated.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 21, 2009)

> 8. cdawall - Phenom II 550BE 4725 Mhz - 16.312


should be quickest AMD true dual core and quickest AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

cdawall said:


> should be quickest AMD true dual core and quickest AMD



good looking out 

i'll fix that right now.


----------



## Binge (Jun 21, 2009)

A little something System Viper let me whip up when I got to play with the x58 on DICE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 21, 2009)

good run binge, leaderboard updated.  What were temps like?


----------



## Binge (Jun 21, 2009)

-68C in the pot -9/-14 in realtemp


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> -68C in the pot -9/-14 in realtemp



nice


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/Capture118.jpg



thats kind of slow


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> thats kind of slow



can't get the stupid ram to oc with the HTT clock so high


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

well the mobo i used i couldnt even mess with the tim lol

but tighter tim doesnt cut alot of time off when you clock it higher thats why i use 5-5-5-15


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> well the mobo i used i couldnt even mess with the tim lol
> 
> but tighter tim doesnt cut alot of time off when you clock it higher thats why i use 5-5-5-15



but i bet your ram was running faster that DDR660 lol


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah think like 106X it oced better then my 2x2gb 1066Mhz OCZ Reaper i have in the p5b 

which cant even run stock cuz the tRFC only goes to 42 on the ocz forum siad i needed 60 i was like 

why sell it at 1066 if there going to suck cuz of a high tRFC but i didnt check what it was running at in the amd rig it had the 2x2gb 800Mhz OCZ Reaper which got that high on 2v


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah think like 106X it oced better then my 2x2gb 1066Mhz OCZ Reaper i have in the p5b
> 
> which cant even run stock cuz the tRFC only goes to 42 on the ocz forum siad i needed 60 i was like
> 
> why sell it at 1066 if there going to suck cuz of a high tRFC but i didnt check what it was running at in the amd rig it had the 2x2gb 800Mhz OCZ Reaper which got that high on 2v



no DDR660 like 330*2


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> no DDR660 like 330*2



yeah i know that lol  why doesnt it oc ram sucks or mobo ?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah i know that lol  why doesnt it oc ram sucks or mobo ?



no idea this chip for some reason when i push the HTT over 300mhz wont oc the ram on anything but 1:1


----------



## DOM (Jun 22, 2009)

thats sucks 

have you used another cpu in that mobo ?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 22, 2009)

DOM said:


> thats sucks
> 
> have you used another cpu in that mobo ?



yes my athlon II X2 and phenom II X2 both did just fine under the same situation.


it might just be a weak DDR2 controller but we will find out on my crosshair III if the DDR3 half works better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

updated.


----------



## crush3r (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm seems a bit slow
Any ideas why?


----------



## crunchie (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe too much running in the background?


----------



## crush3r (Jun 22, 2009)

closed everything, including explorer.exe


----------



## r9 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe it is not stable enough that can lower score.
And great clocks both for CPU and MEM and very low voltage.


----------



## crush3r (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks man bin tweaking for hours  it booted at 4.2 on 1.47V :O not quite windows stable so cranked 1.52 to be sure
Ill try more volts on both CPU and Mem later 
Oh and 4.3GHz+ on the way soon


----------



## r9 (Jun 22, 2009)

crush3r said:


> Thanks man bin tweaking for hours  it booted at 4.2 on 1.47V :O not quite windows stable so cranked 1.52 to be sure
> Ill try more volts on both CPU and Mem later
> Oh and 4.3GHz+ on the way soon



Nice sample you got there try not to kill it.


----------



## hoss331 (Jun 22, 2009)

crush3r said:


> Hmm seems a bit slow
> Any ideas why?



PL 11 probably isnt helping.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 22, 2009)

crush3r said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090622/wp2.0_10.7.jpg
> 
> Hmm seems a bit slow
> Any ideas why?



Hey man pm me your bios settings I have the same board and the same CPU Xeon Variant, and I cant seem to get past 425FSB with x9 multi. I really want to hit 4GHZ

Yours score is pretty low I must say, I hit 10.67 @3.8GHZ with my X3220.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## eva2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll join in with my most recent wprime bench results 

*32M @4664Mhz*





1024M result

*System:*

Intel Xeon W3520 3845A935 D0 (Xeon equivalent of Core i7 920 D0)
EK Supreme LT 1366 / FESER 480 / MCP655
DFI UT X58-T3EH8 04/28 beta
HD4870x2 (HIS 4870X2 to Asus Top bios) with ATI WinXP 9.5
6GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2000Mhz 7-8-7-20
750GB Samsung SATAII
Silverstone OP1200 PSU
Triple boot - WinXP Pro SP3 / Vista Ultimate 64Bit SP2 / Win7 Ultimate 64bit RC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2009)

awesome run eva.   Run added to leaderboard


----------



## crush3r (Jun 23, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> PL 11 probably isnt helping.


Yeah my thoughts too, but when changed to 5 it only gave me 0.1s better 



3dsage said:


> Hey man pm me your bios settings I have the same board and the same CPU Xeon Variant, and I cant seem to get past 425FSB with x9 multi. I really want to hit 4GHZ


Pm'd mate


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

crush3r said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090622/wp2.0_10.7.jpg
> 
> Hmm seems a bit slow
> Any ideas why?



Wow another nice Q6600 (like mine) 

What cooling? - Water?


----------



## crush3r (Jun 23, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Wow another nice Q6600 (like mine)
> 
> What cooling? - Water?



1.2375 Vid  same as yours? yep water which will soon be upgraded but wprime only took it mid 50's 
any idea what i could tweak to get better times fattie?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

crush3r said:


> 1.2375 Vid  same as yours? yep water which will soon be upgraded but wprime only took it mid 50's
> any idea what i could tweak to get better times fattie?



Yep mines a 1.2375 VID, you should get that chip under phase/dice/LN2 

Mine loves the cold - 4.5GHz benching @ 1.525vcore  - still in Intel Max Safe 

Sorry I can't remember what my score was at 4.2GHz.  I know that Windows Vista is faster then XP (I only have XP still).  Sometimes if you run it several times in a row you start getting better times.  Also set priory to real time and and close as many other programs/thingy as pssoible.  Oh and one more thing, use version 1.55, I read its the fastest.     

Since you using the UD3 board, when your overclocking remember that the MCH reference can frequency play a large role.

BTW CP on the front page with the scores list, you got my 4.41GHz score down as 4Ghz


----------



## crush3r (Jun 23, 2009)

If only i could afford a phase! woah thats impressive, dont think my board would pull of that fsb tho, can't boot at 500 :/
im using 2.00 cos everyone else here is  on hwbot i use 1.55 
just put win7 on so ill have another bash tomorrow 
so mch ref is important? as in setting the thing on 266, 333, 400 or auto? or do you mean the volts?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

I mean the reference, I highlighted it in bold below. Don't worry about the settings in there, I just copied it off a forum.   

Load-Line Calibration...........................[ Enabled ]
CPU Vcore [ 1.2125 ]...................[ 1.350 ]
CPU Termination [ 1.20 ]...................[ 1.260 ]
CPU PLL [ 1.50 ]...................[ 1.450 ]
CPU Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.823 ]

MCH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.30 up to 1.4 and a no go ]
*MCH Reference [ 0.760 ]...................[ 0.838 ]*
MCH/DRAM Refernce [ 0.900 ]...................[ 0.900 ]
ICH I/O [ 1.500 ]...................[ 1.500 ]
ICH Core [ 1.100 ]...................[ 1.100 ]

DRAM Voltage [ 1.800 ]...................[ 1.840 ]
DRAM Termination [ 0.900 ]...................[ 0.900 ]
Channel A Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ 0.900 ]
Channel B Ref [ 0.900 ]...................[ 0.900 ]

Good luck


----------



## crush3r (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks man yeah that setting takes some tweaking, as does the cpu term
I'd really like a sub 10s run!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is my newest Wprime run with my new D0


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

updated jake.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's vote..   which do you like better:  HyperPi or WPrime?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wprime, the only thing I use Hyper PI for is a quick stability test


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 24, 2009)

Heres mine at my chips 24/7 oc.4.3ghz at 1.275v.


----------



## DOM (Jun 24, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres mine at my chips 24/7 oc.4.3ghz at 1.275v.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/wprime.jpg



nice cpu 


i wish mine clocked that high on those volts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

tigger said:


> Heres mine at my chips 24/7 oc.4.3ghz at 1.275v.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/wprime.jpg





added.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've gone up a tad on the vcore to 1.3v in the bios,it drops to 1.27v loaded now,but thats still pretty good for 4.3ghz i reckon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

tigger said:


> I've gone up a tad on the vcore to 1.3v in the bios,it drops to 1.27v loaded now,but thats still pretty good for 4.3ghz i reckon.



it is a very nice overclock.  Is this your 24/7 settings?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is,it seems fine now at this oc.The temps are not bad(considering the dicky temp sensor) 40c idle-52/3c load.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I think since my cpu is throttling back on the x21 multi back down to x20, it is keeping my time higher.  I turned down the multiplier to x20 and got a very close score to the run with the x21.  SO I am going to just turn off the x21 and run with x20 and see how high I can go.


----------



## SystemViper (Jun 25, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Here is my newest Wprime run with my new D0
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090624/WPrime 6.453Sec.png



excellent clocks with that Vcore, very sweet!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks  I was wondering if that Vcore was good, it is about 0.50V less than my C0 and the CPU is running 100 mhz faster.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2009)

updated.


----------



## crunchie (Jun 26, 2009)

Another quick tweak got my times down a little more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

awesome run crunchie, moved up a few spots 


updated.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

phenom X4 910@4.485ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

updated, and look whos in the spot in front of you


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, and look whos in the spot in front of you



and looks whose in the spot ahead of him


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

cdawall said:


> and looks whose in the spot ahead of him



  I completely missed that.  hes got some catching up to do then


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 26, 2009)

He will in a few days with a new mobo


----------



## cdawall (Jun 26, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> He will in a few days with a new mobo



meh my phenom X2 unlocks i'll just hand you your butt on a silver platter


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2009)

Holy crap I unlocked a core today! 






Didn't even notice Asus put up a bios specifically for unlocking cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

updated erocker


----------



## radaja (Jun 27, 2009)

heres my latest run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

updated, great run


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Got a new score for you to update PLEASE  . 






This is as low as I think this computer is ever going to get .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Got a new score for you to update PLEASE  .
> 
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/2628/wprime42ghz.jpg
> 
> This is as low as I think this computer is ever going to get .



as you wish


updated.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> as you wish
> 
> 
> updated.



LOL Thank You ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2009)

it was one minute after your post 

damn i'm good.


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> it was one minute after your post
> 
> damn i'm good.



Yes your ARE !!


----------



## radaja (Jun 28, 2009)

all i keep doing is beating and beating and beating myself
oh well.im just happy to finally be in the *5Ghz* club

*9x556@5004 ddr1334 pl8*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

updated, congrats on the 5ghz


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jun 28, 2009)

Phenom II X3 720 with 4 Cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

Lethalrise750 said:


> Phenom II X3 720 with 4 Cores
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2elccjb.png



I believe that is the 2nd fastest X3 720   good job

updated.


----------



## radaja (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, congrats on the 5ghz



thank you CP


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe that is the 2nd fastest X3 720   good job
> 
> updated.



Haha cool  Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 28, 2009)

radaja said:


> thank you CP





Lethalrise750 said:


> Haha cool  Thanks



no problem guys


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 29, 2009)

ButterNutty Voltage but I did not have the time to lower it I would think 1.45 would be good for 4.4 area for the chip.  Although when i run Wprime my x21 multiplier drops to x20 and runs so I really only run Wprime at 4.2 so that is why I have not broke 6.0 sec yet.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jun 29, 2009)

Update:

9.686s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090629/6.002 Wprime.png
> 
> ButterNutty Voltage but I did not have the time to lower it I would think 1.45 would be good for 4.4 area for the chip.  Although when i run Wprime my x21 multiplier drops to x20 and runs so I really only run Wprime at 4.2 so that is why I have not broke 6.0 sec yet.



good work dude, lovely clocks.  



Lethalrise750 said:


> Update:
> 
> 9.686s
> http://i40.tinypic.com/fyz9jc.jpg




  updated.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Jul 1, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.



Thanks!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am liking my clocks but I wish I could get Wprime to run with that x21 multiplier, so I guess it is only running at 4.2Ghz when that multiplier drops to x20, I am gonna try next time for a 215 Blck x20, which would get me 4.3, but I might need something like 1.55V vcore to hit that mark.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> I am liking my clocks but I wish I could get Wprime to run with that x21 multiplier, so I guess it is only running at 4.2Ghz when that multiplier drops to x20, I am gonna try next time for a 215 Blck x20, which would get me 4.3, but I might need something like 1.55V vcore to hit that mark.



just watch temps.  Short runs wont hurt it.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 4, 2009)

Dam I need Vista


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 4, 2009)

I wish Intel would take their crappy memory controllers off the cpu and shove them up their arse.














P6T Deluxe V2 crossflashed with 0007 V1 bios, no 21x turbo throttling.


----------



## Binge (Jul 4, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> I wish Intel would take thier crappy memory controllers off the cpu and shove them up thier arse.
> 
> 
> http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/3713/91357540.jpg
> ...



Yeah... "crappy" memory controllers >.>


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Binge (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm only saying that this "crappy" meaning not so crappy memory controller gave you a bench stable PC 4.3GHz @1.29V.  Without the memory controller in the CPU you'd have to overclock some other part of the board to keep up with the CPU.  That is the problem the 775 had with FSB.  There are points when overclocking the FSB caused problems to other areas of the computer.  This has by far been a much more smooth, stable, and error free architecture than the previous socket/chipset.


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 4, 2009)

I would have to get a 975xe and put it on phase before I could debate that. But i'm pretty sure the fsb wall is caused by the imc. But I do know that my QX9650 spanks these new core i7's in speed, but not performance. I would shell out, but i'm not hearing great things about the 975's. Same as a 920, same fsb wall, same memory controller, just unlocked multi. The 920 is ok for the money, i'm not disappointed with it at all. Well maybe a little with the fsb wall.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

updated guys, good runs with the i7's


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

updated.  good clock dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

I got a quad core and new ram on the way... should be fun to play with. before i put the quad in i am going to play around with the 4850e alittle when i get the ram. want to try to beat my old time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got a quad core and new ram on the way... should be fun to play with. before i put the quad in i am going to play around with the 4850e alittle when i get the ram. want to try to beat my old time



awesome   what CPU and RAM you have on the way?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome   what CPU and RAM you have on the way?



Phenom 9100e and CORSAIR XMS2 DDR2800 the ram is just something to play around with my patriot ram is no fun anymore i  have already pushed it to its max and it didn't give me the numbers that i have wanted. Here is the ram i have on the way http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145175



after spending lets just say alot on the gf i decided it was time to spend some money on me  and i got a deal i couldn't pass up on the CPU  next week i should be getting stuff for the crunching rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

not bad, nice little upgrade.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not bad, nice little upgrade.



thanks. 
from what i have read(from a quick google search) the ram should give me alittle better numbers then the ram i have now. doesn't really matter if it doesn't i have to have ram for the 2nd rig anyways  depends on what kind on what ram gives me better numbers.(best numbers gets the honor of being ran to hell in my main rig )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks.
> from what i have read(from a quick google search) the ram should give me alittle better numbers then the ram i have now. doesn't really matter if it doesn't i have to have ram for the 2nd rig anyways  depends on what kind on what ram gives me better numbers.(best numbers gets the honor of being ran to hell in my main rig )



yeah, better RAM should def. give you better numbers, I experienced that myself when I switched from my DDR2800 Super Talents to the DDR21066 tracers I got off a member on here.  Big difference


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, better RAM should def. give you better numbers, I experienced that myself when I switched from my DDR2800 Super Talents to the DDR21066 tracers I got off a member on here.  Big difference



I am still going to be running DDR2 800 but from the way it looks the ram that is on the way should clock higher then what i have.(1100mhz@CL6 isn't too damn bad for the patriot)


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 6, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090705/4300MHz wPrime.jpg

This run is with the ECS mobo and air cooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 6, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 7, 2009)

Posted a run on my new i7 920 D0 in the wrong thread
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1464892&postcount=5440


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok one last run with diff mem timings


----------



## crunchie (Jul 7, 2009)

whew....toast them cores


----------



## stuartpb (Jul 7, 2009)

I managed 6.290 seconds on a Core i7 920 @ 3818mhz. 

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=871435

On my next OC'ing session, I will be going for over 4Ghz, and will be hoping to get under 6 seconds. I have the C0 stepping and it was a ballache getting it to 4Ghz before.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2009)

awesome runs jupiter 

great runs stuart, thread updated.


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 9, 2009)

Newest Run I have been able to get under 6 seconds which is nice.  Now this motherboard does not throttle down the CPU multiplier when under load, so it is running at the 4.2 clock speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

Jakethesnake011 said:


> Newest Run I have been able to get under 6 seconds which is nice.  Now this motherboard does not throttle down the CPU multiplier when under load, so it is running at the 4.2 clock speed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090708/Wprime 5.936s.png



very good man, now your runs seem to be right where they are supposed to be.  Updating now


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2009)

got the Phenom today haven't even had it 30mins yet so this is a coarse tweak i'm sure it has more in it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got the Phenom today haven't even had it 30mins yet so this is a coarse tweak i'm sure it has more in it
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/9100e_22_1st.png



do I add this run or wait till you post a better one, im sure your gonna tweak it more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> do I add this run or wait till you post a better one, im sure your gonna tweak it more



I think you should just wait.Not sure how much this thing can do it seems anything over 2.4ghz and i BSOD but that could be my ram. I am going to switch to my other ram later and see how it does.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I think you should just wait.Not sure how much this thing can do it seems anything over 2.4ghz and i BSOD but that could be my ram. I am going to switch to my other ram later and see how it does.



meh, i'll add this one in case a better run doesn't happen.  Just keep me posted.


***updated, how do you like the switch to a quad now?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> meh, i'll add this one in case a better run doesn't happen.  Just keep me posted.
> 
> 
> ***updated, how do you like the switch to a quad now?



i hate the switch.It scores lower in benchmarks it runs my games like shit. I don't see me sticking with this chip vary long unless i can get some better numbers out of it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

alittle better but still not happy


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

it looks like it is my board that is holding me back now. No matter how many volts i give it can't get any higher. I even dropped the mult. on the CPU and the RAM speed down all the way and as soon as i hit 271FSB BSOD also anything higher then 267 won't pass orthos for more then about 5min. looks like if i want higher i am going to have to get a new board


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it looks like it is my board that is holding me back now. No matter how many volts i give it can't get any higher. I even dropped the mult. on the CPU and the RAM speed down all the way and as soon as i hit 271FSB BSOD also anything higher then 267 won't pass orthos for more then about 5min. looks like if i want higher i am going to have to get a new board


267!!! wow i wished my mobo would do 250 never mind 267 
Puck the bus speed bro.... use the multi.... wprime is just testing cpu and not bus speeds...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> 267!!! wow i wished my mobo would do 250 never mind 267
> Puck the bus speed bro.... use the multi.... wprime is just testing cpu and not bus speeds...



if it was a black edition chip i wouldn't bother with the bus speed. but thats the only way to overclock this chip


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2009)

post #1877.... you said you even dropped the multi bro 
Im just going on what you posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2009)

BTW POS, i forgot to say I did, but I edited the leaderboard with your better run


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> BTW POS, i forgot to say I did, but I edited the leaderboard with your better run


thanks bro 


fullinfusion said:


> post #1877.... you said you even dropped the multi bro
> Im just going on what you posted


I lowered the multi but i can see how you would think that.  also i lowered the FID so i would get a multi of 4x just so i could be sure it wasn't the CPU i even lowered the HT and NB speed and upped the chipset volts. Nothing would get me past 267 stable



BTW is it normal that on my dual i could run a bus speed of 320+ and be stable but i can't get past 267 on the quad?


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> alittle better but still not happy
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/9100e_24_3rd.png



Nice run Pos.

I know that upping the NB speed with Phenom's gives you a better time with this Benchy. Try getting your NB up to 2200/2400 if possible.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice run Pos.
> 
> I know that upping the NB speed with Phenom's gives you a better time with this Benchy. Try getting your NB up to 2200/2400 if possible.



thanks for the tip but its already at the highest i can get


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 10, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for the tip but its already at the highest i can get



Had to mention it even though i thought you already knew that. 
What about the voltage on the NB can you give it more juice? I know a faster NB will knock off tenths.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 10, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Had to mention it even though i thought you already knew that.
> What about the voltage on the NB can you give it more juice? I know a faster NB will knock off tenths.



I have given it 1.55v so i know its not that. Right now i know its my board that is holding me back. I have tried every possible option in my bios to try and get it higher but i can't.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 11, 2009)

Jumped one more spot. This x38 Rampage board really doesnt like my D9GMH Ballistix's though, Strange.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

updated.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys, I come to you for advise. I need some feedback.

I want to create a new thread for this benchmark.  More categories this way people have more ways of becoming #1 and stay more motivated.  I cant edit this one now, too many pages to go back to.  

If I create a new thread, can you guys please post your runs again?  Screenshots will now have certain things mandatory, but simple things that everybody should be able to meet with existing screenshots.   What do you guys say?


----------



## r1rhyder (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Binge (Jul 11, 2009)

Not a fan, but I can't say it's a bad idea.  I just don't have many of my screenshots any longer.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I create a new thread, can you guys please post your runs again?  Screenshots will now have certain things mandatory, but simple things that everybody should be able to meet with existing screenshots.   What do you guys say?



I cannot post my runs again I don't have that CPU or motherboard anymore and I'm sure a lot of other people don't have the hardware they had when they did their runs either. I like the thread the way it is. We are all in a hardware lull right now, nothing new, it's summer, things slow down. I will have a new score to post soon though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll see what I can do.  Ill try maybe to work with the scores I already have and break them down.


----------



## hoss331 (Jul 12, 2009)

What kind of categories and mandatory things are you thinking about?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> What kind of categories and mandatory things are you thinking about?



seperating runs with HT from the ones that dont.  giving AMD and INtel different leaderboards.  Then just like a top ten overall.

as far as screenshots, just cpuz mandatory. I know some people just show the wprime box with the clocks, but it having CPUz will be more accurate as I notice wprime does not display clocks accurately sometimes.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think I have all my runs handy, and the Skulltrail at work is busy running things that I cannot interrupt it from....

Couldn't you rearrange all existing runs according to some new standard and then apply new rules on the next submissions ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I don't think I have all my runs handy, and the Skulltrail at work is busy running things that I cannot interrupt it from....
> 
> Couldn't you rearrange all existing runs according to some new standard and then apply new rules on the next submissions ?



i'm putting some thought into this.  i'll def. post up what i think before I change anything.  I wouldn't just change it without consulting with you awesome folks first


----------



## DOM (Jul 12, 2009)

i have no problem your the one keeping it up to date and it shold be a rig you own also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2009)

DOM said:


> i have no problem your the one keeping it up to date and it shold be a rig you own also



meh, but how would we really ever know that?


----------



## DOM (Jul 12, 2009)

well we cant but it kind of point less if there using a rig thats not theres and wanting you to add it as theres i guess the wanna have a big e-pinus lol

but whatever you decided to do its fine with me


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 19, 2009)

Almost gonna hit 4GHZ
 the weather is nice and cool out here so I can clock this thing a tad more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

updated.  Gotta love the weather being in favor of your overclock


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  Gotta love the weather being in favor of your overclock



For sure man


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone know how to get the bus speed higher using a Phenom? I'm sure someone has to have some ideas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone know how to get the bus speed higher using a Phenom? I'm sure someone has to have some ideas



what do you mean the BUS?  just up the FSB


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what do you mean the BUS?  just up the FSB



that would be what i am talking about. Right now i am running 9x264 and my board doesn't like to run any higher then 267 but i'm wondering if there is something i could tweak to get it higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be what i am talking about. Right now i am running 9x264 and my board doesn't like to run any higher then 267 but i'm wondering if there is something i could tweak to get it higher



give it some more voltage.  Juice up the NB but be careful though, don't wanna over do it.  Maybe you are just hitting the max the board will do.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 23, 2009)

Updated run, what a difference a simple ram swap can do.
Knocked off .6 with the same settings in the bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Updated run, what a difference a simple ram swap can do.
> Knocked off .6 with the same settings in the bios.
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/wprime1039.jpg



are your specs updated with the new RAM?

leaderboard updated


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> give it some more voltage.  Juice up the NB but be careful though, don't wanna over do it.  Maybe you are just hitting the max the board will do.



already tried and too late i'm back to the x2 4850e sold the Phenom  thanks anyways


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> already tried and too late i'm back to the x2 4850e sold the Phenom  thanks anyways



you liked the x2 betteR?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you liked the x2 betteR?



yeah i did.It clocks better and runs my games better(mostly because of the higher clocks) also my friend killed his X2(65nm +1.5v+stock HSF=dead) so i was like I will sell you my Phenom...He had me lap it and he bought it for $5 more then i paid for it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yeah i did.It clocks better and runs my games better(mostly because of the higher clocks) also my friend killed his X2 so i was like I will sell you my Phenom...He had me lap it and he bought it for $5 more then i paid for it



not a bad deal 

yeah games rather a high clocked dual core as opposed to a lower clocked quad core.  Thats why you noticed what you did.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not a bad deal
> 
> yeah games rather a high clocked dual core as opposed to a lower clocked quad core.  Thats why you noticed what you did.



I do plan on getting a PII(even if it is just a X2 250 or 550) if i can't get my mobo to overclock again then i will get a new board first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I do plan on getting a PII(even if it is just a X2 250 or 550) if i can't get my mobo to overclock again then i will get a new board first.



a x2 550 would be really nice


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> are your specs updated with the new RAM?
> 
> leaderboard updated



Yea, I got some OCZ Reaper X. They are probably gonna be the last set of DDR2 I will own.

I just wanna pass up those 2 PII 720's and I will retire this rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yea, I got some OCZ Reaper X. They are probably gonna be the last set of DDR2 I will own.
> 
> I just wanna pass up those 2 PII 720's and I will retire this rig



go get'em tiger    this makes for better competition


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

thinking about stopping WCG and F@H and seeing what this 4850e can do once again.Now that i got my board to overclock again(it must have been a bad bios flash reflashed it and working fine now)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thinking about stopping WCG and F@H and seeing what this 4850e can do once again.Now that i got my board to overclock again(it must have been a bad bios flash reflashed it and working fine now)



just give it a shot, have some fun dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2009)

I just tried and 3.3 seems to be the max i can get but before i had 3.36ghz for the dual core run
going to look up my SS and see if i can set everything the same again

EDIT:found the SS i was running 1.6v that is what the problem is i was only running 1.5v for 3.32ghz. With the new ram the time isn't too much slower at the lower clock speed. So if i can get that speed again then i think i can beat my old run.Going to try tonight when its cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I just tried and 3.3 seems to be the max i can get but before i had 3.38ghz for the dual core run
> going to look up my SS and see if i can set everything the same again



k, keep us posted man


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2009)

Playin with me quad:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Playin with me quad:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090723/9218wprime.jpg



good run 

UPDATED


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2009)

That was my first time OCing it. I didn't like the 1.35v it was running at stock so I was seeing how low the voltage could go first. 3.2ghz (stock) 1.28v Linpack stable. Now I'm going to see how high it can go.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> That was my first time OCing it. I didn't like the 1.35v it was running at stock so I was seeing how low the voltage could go first. 3.2ghz (stock) 1.28v Linpack stable. Now I'm going to see how high it can go.



woohoo, would love to see what it can do


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 27, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090726/i7 920 4300MHz wPrime 5.66.jpg

Heres a little better time on the ECS mobo.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

good run guys, updated.


----------



## Creatre (Jul 27, 2009)

Meh least I didn't get last for quad core, lol. 

3.4ghz Q6600.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

updated.


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

updated, good run hemi!


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 27, 2009)

best i could do at clocks i had


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

updated, good run


----------



## equinox (Jul 27, 2009)

8.875
phenomII 955 at 4123mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2009)

impressive run equinos, what cooling?


updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a damn good run equinox.


----------



## equinox (Jul 28, 2009)

chilled water, ran out of ice for my cooler so more to come.
this 955 likes cold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 28, 2009)

equinox said:


> chilled water, ran out of ice for my cooler so more to come.
> this 955 likes cold.



like all Phenom II's 

great run dude.


----------



## 3dsage (Jul 31, 2009)

Freshly installed E7200.
Lots more tweaking to go, definately shooting for the Mid Teens.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

3d can i get a link to your ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

3d, updated


this looks like a good goal for you, trying to catch me at the same or lower clock   im sure you will,  I had crap ram at the time, loose timings and at 800 MHz.

I have a E7200 here about to get it running, would love to see what your CPU can do 

[*]Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 (on two cores) 3412 MHz – 22.203
[*]3dsage - Core 2 Duo E7200 3375 MHz - 22.526


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 1, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3d can i get a link to your ram



http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3495738&CatId=2370
These are the exact ones, Wont go past 1100mhz though.



Chicken Patty said:


> 3d, updated
> 
> 
> this looks like a good goal for you, trying to catch me at the same or lower clock   im sure you will,  I had crap ram at the time, loose timings and at 800 MHz.
> ...



Im gonna see what I can do, so far its clocking lovely. Its an "MO" so it should clock past 4GHZ NP. 
Looking forward to having a friendly "DUEL" of the E7200's with you

Gonna clock it to 3.412 and see how close I get to your Phenom run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

3dsage said:


> http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3495738&CatId=2370
> These are the exact ones, Wont go past 1100mhz though.
> 
> 
> ...



mine is a cruncher so I probably won't clock that high, but sure bro why not, its all in good fun


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

updated.

come on craigle, up that BLCK dude


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am scared, No seriously


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I am scared, No seriously



sissy!!! 

HOw are your temps at 3.2 GHz?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

Temps are good. idle around 40 degrees. I tried for 4.00GHz got into windows failed to run w-prime. I have got to learn although I must be missing something coz I would have thought 4GHz is easy to get lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Temps are good. idle around 40 degrees. I tried for 4.00GHz got into windows failed to run w-prime. I have got to learn although I must be missing something coz I would have thought 4GHz is easy to get lol.
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/wprime34.png



come on dude, this is with a million apps open ,   , just trying to motivate you   man, 90ºf plus humidity, feels like over 100ºf


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'v done some Wprime runs on Win7, results...

32M

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=880368

1024M

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=880366


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'v done some Wprime runs on Win7, results...
> 
> 32M
> 
> ...



that puts you 2nd overall bro, great job  man


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 2, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that puts you 2nd overall bro, great job  man



Wow it does too, I didn't even look lol.

Thanks


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'v done some Wprime runs on Win7, results...
> 
> 32M
> 
> ...



Showoff


----------



## fatguy1992 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres another run, my new stable settings BTW.
Havent tweaked my ram yet, but this run was at PL7.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 2, 2009)

doing great sage,i have not gotten the x3220 past 3.2....lol


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

No way, I had that thing @ 3.6GHZ on a G31,P45 and X38 chipset. Both the P45 and X38 managed to get it to 3.8GHz and the Rampage (x38) got it 3.925GHZ.

But this E7200 is so easy to OC, thanks man.

BTW what kind of Voltage are you giving the X3220 @ 3.2GHZ?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 2, 2009)

1.36v  NB @ 1.33v    havent figured out the GTL settings yet,any love on those?


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 2, 2009)

I used .67 on both the NB and CPU, try a higher VTT/NB termination like 1.5V and give it more Voltage.
I'll search my Pics, I usually save screenshots of my OC's.
Those Kentsfields Quad's can take alot of Voltage BTW, but they run hot esp. the "B3" steppings.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

updated guys, good job



@ Craigleberry

dude, you sure your multi is not throttling or something?  that run at almost 3.9 ghz should be faster.  Here is mine at almost same clock with a million apps running in the background


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe I need more volts? I have 1.3volts in the bios? or 1 thing I still have disabled is loadline calibration


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Maybe I need more volts? I have 1.3volts in the bios? or 1 thing I still have disabled is loadline calibration



I just answered your PM.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 2, 2009)

I forgot to post this last week.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 2, 2009)

That's the best this POS can do 
the 11.419 is what i can run 24/7 the other is the best i can do until i get my cooling under control


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

good run guys, updated!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I dont know what is causing my W-prime to be a bit slower than yours is. I have checked for multi throttling and it is not happening. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Well I dont know what is causing my W-prime to be a bit slower than yours is. I have checked for multi throttling and it is not happening. I am open to suggestions.



mind posting a shot of the memory tab of CPU-z with the settings u used for that run?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

Edit just done another run.... brb with screenshot


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> no my multi is still throttling wtf



so it is then?  Your previous post said it was not.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

on the log file my multi never dropped under 21, brb with bios settings 

Here we go
 QPI link  x36
 Uncore x16 just changed from x18 on last reboot.
 BCLK 185
 Performance inhance - standard
 Memory multi x8
 Ram 1480MHz 8-8-8-24
 Loadline cal. enabled

 CPU core voltage 1.26250 v
 QPI/VTT 1.260 v
 IOH core 1.100 v
 DRAM   1.64 v my ram is rated for 1.65 but my board doesnt have it  is it safe to go 1.66?
 CPU PLL 1.800v
 QPI PLL 1.100v
 ICH I/0 1.100 v
 PCIE 1.500 v  


At least now you can see why my i7 is slow hopefully 

here we go another run with ram tab that you need


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd145/Craigleberry/Log.png
> on the log file my multi never dropped under 21, brb with bios settings
> 
> Here we go
> ...



try raising your IOH (northbridge) to a bit more, I need about 1.275v for ghz, might be stable, but sometimes juicing up the nortbridge gives slightly better peformance.

I run my RAM at 1.7v for daily use.  As long as your QPI/DRAM is within .5v of your RAM voltage, its ok.  I've used up to 1.8v before, and certain members have used over 1.8 for some benching periods.


I mean other than that I don't see anything wrong, and this itself is not even wrong, just a guess im taking, maybe you need a bit more juice.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks cp I will give DRAM 1.66 and see what happens if that is a no go I will play with the IOH.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 3, 2009)

So have you thoght about using ARCTIC Silver MX2





Yeah check out my post from last night see my temps
MX2 good for 2 months
Heatsink must have unseated, did not see any evidence that it did, but TIM just does not fail instantlly


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

i do use MX-2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Thanks cp I will give DRAM 1.66 and see what happens if that is a no go I will play with the IOH.



no problem bro.  Also your QPI, might need to go higher.  For my settings I use 1.35v.

Here are my settings, the basic stuff.  The voltages in the bottom screenshot are what it reports in windows.  Notice VTT is as close as possible to vcore.  How ever my vcore under load is 1.34v exactly as vtt.  VTT should be equal or less than vcore, never greater from what i've heard or it causes instability.

However, what puzzles me is that you don't have known stability issues, just your runs are not performing as good as they should be.  ANything maybe running in the background? I dont know.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah it has got me stuffed It is a fresh install of win7. I will adjust the QPI other than that I will have to just put up with it It is still boatloads faster than my old E8500 so I am happy with it.  Maybe the RAM is not making love to my motherboard properly hehe Thanks for helping cp

EDIT: My D0 should not require as much as C0 in voltage though I will give it a burl


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Yeah it has got me stuffed It is a fresh install of win7. I will adjust the QPI other than that I will have to just put up with it It is still boatloads faster than my old E8500 so I am happy with it.  Maybe the RAM is not making love to my motherboard properly hehe Thanks for helping cp
> 
> EDIT: My D0 should not require as much as C0 in voltage though I will give it a burl



yeah man could be, try another install of windows.  I had a buggy install of vista once, did it again and it was fine. Its a bit of a hassle though, don't know if you wanna do it or not.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 3, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man could be, try another install of windows.  I had a buggy install of vista once, did it again and it was fine. Its a bit of a hassle though, don't know if you wanna do it or not.



Installing the O/S all over again is no problems for me I might try again with vista and see how it goes. I pulled the heatsink off and cleaned re applied TIM ect. I will run memtest overnight aswell to see how the memory is holding up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Installing the O/S all over again is no problems for me I might try again with vista and see how it goes. I pulled the heatsink off and cleaned re applied TIM ect. I will run memtest overnight aswell to see how the memory is holding up.



i recommedn Windows 7 RC1, great OS bro, I have it


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2009)

I will give that one a go downloading direct from ms now cheers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I will give that one a go downloading direct from ms now cheers.



 keep me posted.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 4, 2009)

and a No1 spot at hwbot with a E8600..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> and a No1 spot at hwbot with a E8600..
> 
> http://techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=27566&stc=1&d=1249365832



   updated.   Great job giorgos


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you sir...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> Thank you sir...



anytime


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 4, 2009)

My E6750 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My i7 I think that once I get better cooling on it so I get go a little higher everything will fall into place


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2009)

good job craigleberry, that run on the i7 looks still slight slightly off, but muchhhhhhhhhhh better


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job craigleberry, that run on the i7 looks still slight slightly off, but muchhhhhhhhhhh better



I think it has a little bit to do with heat (after the ambiant temps rise) the  and the other factor possibly my ram running slower than  spec. Like I say I reckon it will all fall into place when I get 4GHz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I think it has a little bit to do with heat (after the ambiant temps rise) the  and the other factor possibly my ram running slower than  spec. Like I say I reckon it will all fall into place when I get 4GHz.



I wish you the best of luck dude


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wish you the best of luck dude



Thanks cp I think i will need it


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 7, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 7, 2009)

big improvement dude   What did you change?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 8, 2009)

I updated bios to f8f and played around with the voltages CPU-PLL is now @ 1.84 seems to have helped a bit. I also rebuilt the RAID0 array as it was not as fast as it should have been.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 8, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> I updated bios to f8f and played around with the voltages CPU-PLL is now @ 1.84 seems to have helped a bit. I also rebuilt the RAID0 array as it was not as fast as it should have been.



very good. Glad its coming together nicely   Keep me posted.

somtimes a BIOS update makes a world of a difference.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 9, 2009)

Threw in my Ballistix for these runs. Its so cool seeing FSB @ 2000 Mhz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

updated.  I get my e7200 running tonight


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.  I get my e7200 running tonight



Nice
Lets see what you can squeeze out of her


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice
> Lets see what you can squeeze out of her



its going to be on stock cooler for now so dont get too excited


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2009)

I beat my old time with my 4850e tonight but didn't get a SS i thought i could get better but after changing some settings it BSOD on me and i was being stupid and didn't save the ss before i tried for a faster time  may try again in a few days... if anyone was wondering i got 23.899s @3360mhz@1.556v(10x336x5)(multyxbusxHTT) ram @418@4-4-4-10-12@2t@2.2v 
BUS 336
HTT 1680
HTT mult 5x
CPU 3360mhz
CPU volts 1.556v 
ram 418
timings 4-4-4-10-12-2T(tweaked subtimngs)

The above is more for my reference then anything else so i know what to work for again.Don't think that i want this added because it wouldn't be fair to others if you did.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its going to be on stock cooler for now so dont get too excited



Either way post something up, i'll try to match your clocks and see what I get
Just for kicks..

@P_o_s_p_c  that almost what I hit with my 5400+BE man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Either way post something up, i'll try to match your clocks and see what I get
> Just for kicks..
> 
> @P_o_s_p_c  that almost what I hit with my 5400+BE man



you got it bro   should be fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok here is my first try with the E7200.  i have only upped the FSB in windows, haven't tweaked anything at all yet so don't expect runs to be as good as they need to be.


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 10, 2009)

AIR cooling, under 300s


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice Flank3r. 

Got me some 1200mhz DDR2 today, thinking about getting into the top 10 for the dual cores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2009)

updated.  Good job on air cooling FlanK3r


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

...and here it is.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2009)

great job erocker, that places you in the top 10 sir


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok here is my first try with the E7200.  i have only upped the FSB in windows, haven't tweaked anything at all yet so don't expect runs to be as good as they need to be.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090809/Capture002.jpg



This is my run with the same clocks, but my Ram was already tweaked . But im positive if you tweak it will be closer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> This is my run with the same clocks, but my Ram was already tweaked . But im positive if you tweak it will be closer.
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/303.jpg



hmm, for some reason, wprime is slow as hell.  you mind doing a super pi run at 400x9  or 3.6ghz.  PM me the results please, lets keep this clean.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 12, 2009)

CP what mobo are you using?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP what mobo are you using?



for the E7200 Biostar P35


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2009)

Let me revive this thread with a little preview of what is to come 

Bunch of apps open.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

my best so far with the D0 and personal best.  Amazing the volts have remained the same up to 4.4Ghz.  Then the last run I upped it a bit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my best so far with the D0 and personal best.  Amazing the volts have remained the same up to 4.4Ghz.  Then the last run I upped it a bit.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090821/Capture087463.jpg


Dude you got a D0 chip? how long bro?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> my best so far with the D0 and personal best.  Amazing the volts have remained the same up to 4.4Ghz.  Then the last run I upped it a bit.


awesome run dude, great to see you got a D0 as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Dude you got a D0 chip? how long bro?



today is my 2nd day with it 



Jupiter said:


> awesome run dude, great to see you got a D0 as well



Thanks man, yeah.  The D0 used the same voltage for 4.4 GHz that my C0 needed for 3.9 GHz.


----------



## RA1D (Aug 24, 2009)

5.029s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 24, 2009)

RA1D said:


> 5.029s
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/RA1D/wp4918.jpg



updated.  2nd fastest overall, great job bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

no one wants to run wprime anymore?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no one wants to run wprime anymore?



I would but its kinda pointless for me i can't beat my old time and i haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I would but its kinda pointless for me i can't beat my old time and i haven't upgraded yet.



I would but I am on stock cooling for now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 8, 2009)

No screen shot, but my best so far...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=866583


----------



## shevanel (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

updated, good run Rick   2nd best overall


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, good run Rick   2nd best overall



You really should'nt put it up Chicken. There was no screen for it like the front page states. I just posted it for others reference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> You really should'nt put it up Chicken. There was no screen for it like the front page states. I just posted it for others reference.



I have for other people before, so whatever. I wanted to make a new thread and have people repost their stuff, but lots of members don't have those rigs anymore and probably not the screenshots neither.  So I said eff it, we'll stay with this one.  It's just for fun after all.  At least you had some very solid to back up your run, HW Bot validation


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 8, 2009)

meh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> meh
> 
> 
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/7327/70392594.png



I bet you that's still an enjoyable rig, but it comes to show you how much hardware has stepped it up lately!   UPDATED.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I bet you that's still an enjoyable rig, but it comes to show you how much hardware has stepped it up lately!   UPDATED.



yeah one thing for sure is once I get a job and a few pay checks saved up this rig is going to be second.


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2009)

Wanna see a 3ghz processor get about 3 and a half seconds?  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3995940&postcount=97


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> Wanna see a 3ghz processor get about 3 and a half seconds?  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3995940&postcount=97



 EFF ME!


Any idea on what those are going to be priced?


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2009)

He is saying Q1 2010, but it's a server chip. Perhaps we'll see a six core desktop CPU then?


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 8, 2009)

Updated now


----------



## shevanel (Sep 8, 2009)

just for reference the q9550 scored 14.867 @ stock 2.83ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

True Single Core 
Sempron 140
@ 3.7ghz


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG Just looked at the 3 second run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> True Single Core
> Sempron 140
> @ 3.7ghz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090912/Capture001182.jpg



UPDATED.  Good going. lets see some 3dmark beeotch



Craigleberry said:


> OMG Just looked at the 3 second run


 
Yeah, its insane.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

Shouldnt my title be Fastest True Single Core ?
LOL

#2 on Hwbot for 32m


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

Some AMD action...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just hit #1 on Hwbot with sempron 140 @ 3.8ghz on 32m 
40.2Secs
http://www.wprime.net/?q=fview&id=4422


http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/processor/sempron_140

going for 1024m now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys I'm not home right now. I'll update. It soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok guys updated,

ASSASIN you have been named the fastest true single core


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/6553/4327mhzwprime32m.jpg



Dude, where you been man, how you been?  I haven't seen you around for a while.   What cooling did you use for this run, UPDATED!


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 13, 2009)

I took the last 2 or 3 months off for vacation, spent the whole Summer with my girlfriend and stuff like that.  But now I'm back in action and planning on hitting it harder than ever (benching that is) 



That's air cooling.  I'm pretty sure I can go a bit higher with some more voltage, but I'm scared of beating on my brand new CPU too hard before I get to freeze it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> I took the last 2 or 3 months off for vacation, spent the whole Summer with my girlfriend and stuff like that.  But now I'm back in action and planning on hitting it harder than ever (benching that is)
> 
> 
> 
> That's air cooling.  I'm pretty sure I can go a bit higher with some more voltage, but I'm scared of beating on my brand new CPU too hard before I get to freeze it



ahh, vacations.  I get mine two months from now for a week.  Can't wait.  Well glad you spent some time with your girl and got some rest man    Keep ripping those benchmarks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=897492


Weeee!

That's all for a bit Chicken...I'm tired.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 13, 2009)

My dads rig (His is a big nascar fan #48)

Pentium 4 @ 3ghz
P4P800
ATi Radeon 9600Pro
512MB x2 DDR 400
Windows XP


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 13, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> My dads rig (His is a big nascar fan #48)



#17 fan here rooting for #5 in the championship chase.
Anyone is better then the punk ass cry baby #18


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 13, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> #17 fan here rooting for #5 in the championship chase.
> Anyone is better then the punk ass cry baby #18



Yeah it's funny when bush cry's like a baby.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

updated, just for NASCAR


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

A little better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

good job bro 

UPDATED.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job bro
> 
> UPDATED.



Thanks but i need another update on mine 





Never Mind got a little better one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

thats it no more overclocking for you


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats it no more overclocking for you



lol
i cant stop its too much fun! 

Just wait for some dice action


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> lol
> i cant stop its too much fun!
> 
> Just wait for some dice action





How's the card dude?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> How's the card dude?



good so far 
havent done any Benchmarks besides WPrime since this sempron will take forever to complete 3d06 

btw can you update my score again 





Use this one instead LOL


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 15, 2009)

Aw Chicken, you missed my best run with the 550BE...

http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=897492


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Aw Chicken, you missed my best run with the 550BE...
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=897492



gotta go to work, I'll add it when I come back, Don't worry my friend


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

NB low right now, going to push higher clock speed for now





little better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Dammit Juan stop it with the new runs    I'll update it when I get home dude


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit Juan stop it with the new runs    I'll update it when I get home dude




im addicted and cant stop ! 

Same chip just unlocked extra core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)

Asassin, i'll update your score when you sell that CPU


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 15, 2009)

My ex's laptop, yeah it's slow like her


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 15, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> im addicted and cant stop !
> 
> Same chip just unlocked extra core
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/Capture015.jpg



is the voltage right in the CPU-Z


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my current clock with my PII 720 with the 4th core unlocked.




I'm still pushing higher so expect more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

alright guys updated.  Please check to make sure the list looks ok.  Let me know if any changes need to be made 

GOod job everyone.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Asassin, i'll update your score when you sell that CPU


HAHA 
ill do a dice run and see how high i get it on friday 



p_o_s_pc said:


> is the voltage right in the CPU-Z


Its weird because its support on the CH3 yet cpu-z dosent show the correct voltage :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HAHA
> ill do a dice run and see how high i get it on friday
> 
> 
> Its weird because its support on the CH3 yet cpu-z dosent show the correct voltage :shadedshu



NICE


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

New run.




Phenom II 720 BE (4 Cores).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> HAHA
> ill do a dice run and see how high i get it on friday
> 
> 
> Its weird because its support on the CH3 yet cpu-z dosent show the correct voltage :shadedshu



what voltage is it then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> New run.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/WPrime2.png
> Phenom II 720 BE (4 Cores).



added, is it a  Phenom II 920?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> added, is it a  Phenom II 920?



No, it's my 720 unlocked into a quad. It says Phenom II X4 20 at post. I'm just overclocking via the HTT to see if I can get higher than just overclocking with the multi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> No, it's my 720 unlocked into a quad. It says Phenom II X4 20 at post. I'm just overclocking via the HTT to see if I can get higher than just overclocking with the multi.



ok, correcting post now 

You should give us some tri core runs, only five submissions in that category


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, correcting post now
> 
> You should give us some tri core runs, only five submissions in that category



Alright I will at some point, that just means that I will have to stop crunching for a while . I actually never tried OC'ing with just 3 cores, I just went straight to 4 cores when I found out it could unlock, so I may play around with that tonight.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright I will at some point, that just means that I will have to stop crunching for a while . I actually never tried OC'ing with just 3 cores, I just went straight to 4 cores when I found out it could unlock, so I may play around with that tonight.



competition is still very easy to beat with tri core, thats why I said it.  Once you go to quad or duals where there is a run or two with extreme cooling, its harder.


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, correcting post now
> 
> You should give us some tri core runs, only five submissions in that category



Will be trying that real soon cold weather coming 720 & 955 4ghz i hope


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Will be trying that real soon cold weather coming 720 & 955 4ghz i hope



yeah, 4ghz is definitely possible dude.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 16, 2009)

I should have some runs up with my new 720BE when I get back home. I have an IFX-14 to cool that 720BE setup, so I hope it'll do some good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> I should have some runs up with my new 720BE when I get back home. I have an IFX-14 to cool that 720BE setup, so I hope it'll do some good.



That IFX should keep it nice and cool allowing for some nice clocks.  Keep us posted on that


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope your happy CP no more Air Results from me

have to more to dice now

Looking for another AM3 CPU for cheap so if anyone wants to let one go send me a pm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> I hope your happy CP no more Air Results from me
> 
> have to more to dice now
> 
> Looking for another AM3 CPU for cheap so if anyone wants to let one go send me a pm



Im'ma have to hire somebody part time to update this thread


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

So close to being fastest regor, but being a whole multiplier down I just can't seem to quiet grab that spot


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 16, 2009)

Update.






Not to bad for having the memory at such a slow speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

updated guys, good run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090916/Capture022.jpg
> 
> So close to being fastest regor, but being a whole multiplier down I just can't seem to quiet grab that spot



very nice dude, cant wait till you unleash the magic of the "ginger bread man", then you'll be able to magically hit 20ghz!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> very nice dude, cant wait till you unleash the magic of the "ginger bread man", then you'll be able to magically hit 20ghz!



The Gingerbread Man is quiet wicked  That was actually my Illustrator project for college, my desktops filled with college work thats why I cropped it  

I don't think I can squeeze much more out of this poor 240 on my current loop that really is a dirt cheap loop, once I get the MCP355 (and petra's top), Enzotech SCW-Rev A, and DD triple rad (and possible another double rad) up and running temps might permit better, granted my temps were about 26C at idle at 1.55v, so it might not help, hope it does though.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The Gingerbread Man is quiet wicked  That was actually my Illustrator project for college, my desktops filled with college work thats why I cropped it
> 
> I don't think I can squeeze much more out of this poor 240 on my current loop that really is a dirt cheap loop, once I get the MCP355 (and petra's top), Enzotech SCW-Rev A, and DD triple rad (and possible another double rad) up and running temps might permit better, granted my temps were about 26C at idle at 1.55v, so it might not help, hope it does though.



26C on idle or load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The Gingerbread Man is quiet wicked  That was actually my Illustrator project for college, my desktops filled with college work thats why I cropped it
> 
> I don't think I can squeeze much more out of this poor 240 on my current loop that really is a dirt cheap loop, once I get the MCP355 (and petra's top), Enzotech SCW-Rev A, and DD triple rad (and possible another double rad) up and running temps might permit better, granted my temps were about 26C at idle at 1.55v, so it might not help, hope it does though.



you think you can send me that ginger bread man file, I'm putting back the water loop on the rig tomorrow, might help me with some sick temps/clocks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry Assassin...you must hit it again. 

Sempron 140 - 1 core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry Assassin...you must hit it again.
> 
> Sempron 140 - 1 core





Assasin has something up his sleeve though, however knowing you Rick, that won't be an issue for you.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 18, 2009)

Actually, I had to gun down someone else to get to the gold. Assassin was holding the silver. 

http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults....nCpuFreq=&maxCpuFreq=&system=&minTotalPoints=


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 18, 2009)

Unlocked and still under water.

Sempron 140 - 2 cores

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=899195


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 26C on idle or load?



Idle, load temps weren't crossing 35C though if I remember right. Right now I'm running it 24/7 at 3,962mhz @ 1.47v and my load temps are 31C, so prob was 32 or 33, if not 31.




Chicken Patty said:


> you think you can send me that ginger bread man file, I'm putting back the water loop on the rig tomorrow, might help me with some sick temps/clocks



 I could send you my real good luck file. I was working on an illustrator file, I TPUcaptured it and sent it to my friend half complete, and here's what he came up with (I did the dogs outlines, he I think he is insane).






He did that in paint, I couldn't stop laughing when I seen it, thats my real good luck charm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Unlocked and still under water.
> 
> Sempron 140 - 2 cores
> 
> http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=899195



added 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Idle, load temps weren't crossing 35C though if I remember right. Right now I'm running it 24/7 at 3,962mhz @ 1.47v and my load temps are 31C, so prob was 32 or 33, if not 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 dude, that shit is hilarious!   it really looks like it has down syndrome for real


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 18, 2009)

my score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

updated, gotta change your username now to "i7860"


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> my score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090918/wprime.png


Nice score


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 19, 2009)

small update for now ill try to keep you busy chicken patty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

nice! 

Updated


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 19, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> small update for now ill try to keep you busy chicken patty
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090918/wprime2.png



Nice Run AthlonX2 A.K.A i7860 

 Nice one CP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

can't wait to get another quad. damn my bday needs to get here fast. I hate being the last on the quad list


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just a quicky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

updated, back in first


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, back in first



i only had 2lbs of dice 

going in the morning again to get some 

just picked up a 550be for next weeks bench run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i only had 2lbs of dice
> 
> going in the morning again to get some
> 
> just picked up a 550be for next weeks bench run



ha nice dude, lets see what that sempron has


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 19, 2009)

i had some major condensation, had to finish any way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

nothing special, but I just almost topped my best a full 100 MHz less, weird heh


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

I just got into the top 10  at these settings, still stable enough to submit to HW bot and browse, god this CPU is golden!

heres a teaser   vcore is probably higher than it should, just being safe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok guys, my personal best and now top 10 worthy


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice run Chicken!

Here's another single core...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm headed to an airport right now, going for a flight with a buddy of mine, I'll updat as soon as I get back


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bump while at airport...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Bump while at airport...



I'm going to end up getting one of these 140's


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm going to end up getting one of these 140's



Cheap fun!

Another bump... I had a 36.502 but lost the screen shot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

ok updated 

Rick, you are back to fastest True single core


----------



## unibrow1990 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's my 720BE:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> Here's my 720BE:
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28710&stc=1&d=1253405740



good run 


UPDATED.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 21, 2009)

Still testing the LE...


----------



## fritoking (Sep 21, 2009)

my PII 720 BE                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i get 13.4 something with no fusion


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

updated guys


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 21, 2009)

Another update. I'm getting closer to a sub 10 sec run


----------



## fritoking (Sep 21, 2009)

i think im one spot too low.. ;P


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

fritoking said:


> i think im one spot too low.. ;P



you need to get your eyes checked man, it's perfectly fine 

j/k, sorry about that, fixed now


----------



## fritoking (Sep 21, 2009)

btw ..thanks for the help  on the oc of the 720!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 21, 2009)

fritoking said:


> btw ..thanks for the help  on the oc of the 720!



I just realized it was you now 

no problem dude, I still remember from my days with AMD    They'll be back soon though


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soo close


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2009)

My E7200 @ 3.9GHz   19.78 secs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Soo close
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/36.789.jpg



Oooo...You bugger! Don't make me break out the AMD board again!  I know how hard that one is...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Oooo...You bugger! Don't make me break out the AMD board again!  I know how had that one is...



Your going to have to beat this one


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Your going to have to beat this one
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/36.255.jpg



Oooof...that was entirely uncalled for.  You be King for the week!  It will be the weekend before I can get back at it. Super effort bro!


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Oooof...that was entirely uncalled for.  You be King for the week!  It will be the weekend before I can get back at it. Super effort bro!


You have to keep me on my feet

a little better lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> You have to keep me on my feet
> 
> a little better lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090922/36.177.jpg



You must be dice happy right about now.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> You must be dice happy right about now.



nope on air lol

doing this for team Techpowerup.com on Hwbot.org


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> nope on air lol



I'm really not liking you right now...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> I'm really not liking you right now...



LOL

you will pass me i know 

let me be for #1 for a week


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> LOL
> 
> you will pass me i know
> 
> let me be for #1 for a week



If you insist...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> If you insist...



still trying this chip out a little more before i dice it again

have you ln2 before ?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 22, 2009)

under 36sec!
So excited!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

nice run assasin, updating now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> still trying this chip out a little more before i dice it again
> 
> have you ln2 before ?



I have the pots but havent used them as of yet. Sometime soon tho...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

Rick u r with oca on hwbot right?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Rick u r with oca on hwbot right?




ClubNBOC


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shouldnt i be Quickest AMD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Shouldnt i be Quickest AMD



No because I said so!!!  Lol 


I'll update it  when i get home


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> No because I said so!!!  Lol
> 
> 
> I'll update it  when i get home





no rush


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 24, 2009)

hows this 3.8ghz on my i5 750 8.764sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

ok guys, few things

1- Juan, you are now the fastest AMD single core, fixed your run
2- adam99leit, your run was added, nice to have an i5 up there 

3-, guys I think I might have deleted a run or two by mistake.  IF you dont see it up there let me know and if you can repost it i'll get it back up, sorry


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats for ricks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/36.6 1.55.jpg
> 
> Thats for ricks



What was the purpose of this, comparing clock for clock or something?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> What was the purpose of this, comparing clock for clock or something?



he said i cant use v2.00 i need to use 1.55 

This is the unlocked Sempron @ 3.7ghz


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah ill try to post some higher scores with my i5 just need to get it past 3.8ghz and i will try it again maybe high 7's with over 4ghz


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sempron 140 unlocked dual core 
19.6


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 24, 2009)

heres my i5 at 4.1ghz 8.237sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

assain its only for hwbot, here its ok.


adam, adding now dude, good run


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> assain its only for hwbot, here its ok.
> 
> 
> adam, adding now dude, good run



Im finally getting this chip 

Using those sticks i bought from you a while back remember 



PS: L4D time ?


----------



## unibrow1990 (Sep 24, 2009)

I did OC'd a liitle more and did another run


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking real good Assassin! Post em up on the bot! I'll rejoin you when I get a break.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> I did OC'd a liitle more and did another run
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28865&stc=1&d=1253766531



updated.  That places you fourth overall in the tricore standing


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Looking real good Assassin! Post em up on the bot! I'll rejoin you when I get a break.



4ghz is the Highest I'll see until I switch over to a 32bit os 

Team up on our bot team we need to make a name for ourselves 

I have to get more CPUs for more runs like that new athlon x4


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Looking real good Assassin! Post em up on the bot! I'll rejoin you when I get a break.


4ghz is the Highest I'll see until I switch over to a 32bit os 
Team up on our bot team we need to make a name for ourselves 

EDIT*****
I have to get more CPUs for more runs like that new athlon x4
Sempron 2 cores @ 3.83


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 4ghz is the Highest I'll see until I switch over to a 32bit os
> Team up on our bot team we need to make a name for ourselves
> 
> EDIT*****
> ...



good run, updating now.  What RAM you used, the g skills?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good run, updating now.  What RAM you used, the g skills?



Yup 
only 2 sticks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Yup
> only 2 sticks





how do you like the RAM?


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how do you like the RAM?



its awesome !

just installed xp 32bit 
----------------------
18.5 sec


----------



## sapetto (Sep 24, 2009)

How about this 




Need better cooling for testing with higher OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=728225


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome run guys.



Assasin glad u like the ram .).  I'll update when I get home


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> awesome run guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Assasin glad u like the ram .).  I'll update when I get home



best deal i have ever done


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 24, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> hows this 3.8ghz on my i5 750 8.764sec



I'll be coming after ya today or tomorrow..whenever I get time! Bwahaahahaha


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 25, 2009)

bring it on lol i need to go liquid so i can go more i know i can boot it at 4.3 but its way way to hot on this cooler so i bet on liquid i can do that need a little more volts to hit 4.3 100% stable + im working on my custom phase cooler so ill get some numbers on that to best part is this is on a low end mobo its gigabytes low end mobo for p55 and im hitting these numbers really easy this hyper 212 it gets to hot like 4ghz is hitting 80 in linx so i cant really push it without liquid


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2009)

updated guys.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Sep 26, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Another update. I'm getting closer to a sub 10 sec run



I take it you missed my new run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

added dude sorry.

If you read a few posts back, I said i had deleted some runs by mistake.  Yours was one, I remember adding this one for sure.  Its back up now though


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 26, 2009)

heres my result


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2009)

added your run mafia, you going to try for higher?  What are you using for cooling?


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 27, 2009)

ya gonna try higher but looking for good air cooler
still on stock cooling though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 27, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> ya gonna try higher but looking for good air cooler
> still on stock cooling though



uhhh, what coolers you looking at?


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

pew pew pew pew pew pew pew pew... on water.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 28, 2009)

badass.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

good job binge, you just had to didn't ya?


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Maaaannnn I've been aiming to beat eva2000 and it'll never freaking happen.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 28, 2009)

When I get my 6-core Phenom II FX in March 2010, I will surprise ya'll. ;-p


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

I gave it a quick try before heading to bed, beat my personal best but Binge got me beat.  Give me your morad   I was hitting 99ºc on that last run, I won't dare push more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I gave it a quick try before heading to bed, beat my personal best but Binge got me beat.  Give me your morad   I was hitting 99ºc on that last run, I won't dare push more.
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090928/Capture047.jpg



what were the other voltages? can i get a pic of the volt tab at that speed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what were the other voltages? can i get a pic of the volt tab at that speed?



you mean like the other voltages?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you mean like the other voltages?



yes sir..i tried your core voltage for 4.5 but she isnt stable so i wanted to take a look at your voltage tab for reference for the other tables...granted i have a c0 which iv beat the snot out of so i may need to push more but having a reference than clocking blindly would be helpfull....also do you accept 2.0 scores HWbot validated? because i threw one up bealive it was 9 or 6 .67 seconds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Sol,


I'll post it when I get home.   They are fairly low.  Also, I do accept either version.   Link me or post it up and when I get back home I'll add it


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sol,
> 
> 
> I'll post it when I get home.   They are fairly low.  Also, I do accept either version.   Link me or post it up and when I get back home I'll add it



thanks man

here you go.
 i didnt take a SS but i have the HW bot link

http://hwbot.org/listResults.do?userId=9565&applicationId=14


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks bro.   I'm at work and it's a pain to do from the phone.   Once Im home I'll add it


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro.   I'm at work and it's a pain to do from the phone.   Once Im home I'll add it



thanks no problem man...nothing to be proud about anyway...6.270 is more than others were getting clocked lower than me...so obviously some tweaking to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

No need to feel bad dude, thyself a start.   I7's are tricky bro


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

So tricky they call CP the "Magic Man" when overclocking his i7.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge said:


> So tricky they call CP the "Magic Man" when overclocking his i7.



iv noticed..haha i can do 4.2 now stable...with more voltage than i used to give 4.3 stable..and btw which is also currently unattainable...honestly im starting to think my poor release date C0 is just getting old..all that voltage bleed and abuse from a learning I7 user. its kinda like learning to drive a standard..you always go through the first clutch faster than the second.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 28, 2009)

i m looking for a cooler under $100


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> i m looking for a cooler under $100



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/prmeforinso7.html

Wrong thread to ask.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

@ binge. I aske him what cooler I belive that y he posted it here.  Sorry if I was off topic. 

I ain't the magic man,  but sol honestly your c0 is not bad at all.  You just can't compare it tk a good clocking d0.   If u ever wanna sell the c0 let me know as a matter of fact


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ binge. I aske him what cooler I belive that y he posted it here.  Sorry if I was off topic.
> 
> I ain't the magic man,  but sol honestly your c0 is not bad at all.  You just can't compare it tk a good clocking d0.   If u ever wanna sell the c0 let me know as a matter of fact



No need to apologize.  I answered his question, I just hope I wasn't too forward to come off as rude with the statement.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

Binge you are ok bro.   No offense taken here.   Damn dude I'm happy with my results on that last w prime run


----------



## erocker (Sep 28, 2009)

My single core effort.  Only 1.5v+ for 2.4ghz!!!







s754 Athlon 3300+ 2.4ghz
Biostar Nforce2 mobo
1gb 2x512mb DDR 400Mhz
ATi Radeon 9800 SE.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll add that when I get home erocker


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

updating now guys.


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello.
Adding my result. This pic is enough?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, that is enough.  I'll add when I get home.


----------



## mafia97 (Sep 29, 2009)

funny i got better time with lower clocks
but i didnt lower clock wprime itself detected only 1800mghz clock
nothing photoshoped(bcoz i dont know how to do it)
but still better score
heres the pic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

That happens mafia.   Weird but hey.  I'll add the run when I get home dude


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yes, that is enough.  I'll add when I get home.



Great, thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 29, 2009)

problem dude


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 1, 2009)

Heres my E1200 Cele Dual Core, with a 100% Overclock. I think it has more in it also.

Its part of my first Crunching effort the specs are E1200 + Asus P5K3 + 9400GT and 2x2GB of some DDR3.







@ I see Spy- you got a very nice E7200 there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 1, 2009)

UPDATED


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Heres my E1200 Cele Dual Core, with a 100% Overclock. I think it has more in it also.
> 
> Its part of my first Crunching effort the specs are E1200 + Asus P5K3 + 9400GT and 2x2GB of some DDR3.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9...ur 1200 also seems to run just fine :rockout:


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey ChickenPatty,  got the slowest Quad core run!!  17s on a Quad Core Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz 4MB L2 cache:






Woot for 107th!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

updated.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 2, 2009)

my result wasnt updated


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry dude.   I'm at work posting through the phone.  I'll irate as soon as I get home.   Again I'm sorry dude.


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 2, 2009)

no problem
 gonna post more results soon


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 2, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Heres my E1200 Cele Dual Core, with a 100% Overclock. I think it has more in it also.
> 
> Its part of my first Crunching effort the specs are E1200 + Asus P5K3 + 9400GT and 2x2GB of some DDR3.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/32-1.jpg



Shouldn't need 1.5v. Try 1.4v 

Oh and the e1200's LOVE low latency ram.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 4, 2009)

My new CPU a Athlon II x2 215
Just a little fun 





This new bios really helped out on this cpu, before i couldn't hit 3.7 no matter what i did.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

UPDATED


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 4, 2009)

my result still not updated


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2009)

Trying to learn the ways of dice...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Trying to learn the ways of dice...



what CPU is that again?  I just put it as a 955 for now.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> what CPU is that again?  I just put it as a 955 for now.



Phenom 550BE brother...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Phenom 550BE brother...



Damn, that's some awesome work!  Could you give us the complete system specs?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Damn, that's some awesome work!  Could you give us the complete system specs?



I hope to get better with some more dice time under my belt. 

Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
Phenom 550BE
PC Power & Cooling 1200
4GB Corsair Dominator 7-8-7-20 1T
Pot by Vince


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 4, 2009)

so that last run was with the unlocked 550, right?


----------



## Binge (Oct 4, 2009)

mafia97 said:


> my result still not updated



It would help if you could link him to the post that contained your result


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 4, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> so that last run was with the unlocked 550, right?



Correctomundo! 


Lol for Binge!


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 4, 2009)

A little better for my WCG Rig..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

ill get this updated shortly guys, trying to sort out some issues with my i7 rig


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> My new CPU a Athlon II x2 215
> Just a little fun
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091003/18.36.jpg
> 
> This new bios really helped out on this cpu, before i couldn't hit 3.7 no matter what i did.



well shit you took out my athlon II ugh i need to get back into the game....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well shit you took out my athlon II ugh i need to get back into the game....



yoooo, when you going to be back for good man?  how you been?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2009)

3dsage said:


> A little better for my WCG Rig..
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/321600mhz.jpg



updated.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yoooo, when you going to be back for good man?  how you been?



probably not until feb/march but you might see some activities from me in december


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> well shit you took out my athlon II ugh i need to get back into the game....



been practicing 

They only way i can beat you is with the CH3 and some tweaks i found 

going to try to beat out some of your records


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

3dsage said:


> A little better for my WCG Rig..
> 
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/321600mhz.jpg



Good job man. Here's the best I could accomplish on mine when I had it.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1081460&postcount=14


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> been practicing
> 
> They only way i can beat you is with the CH3 and some tweaks i found
> 
> going to try to beat out some of your records



thats fine kick a man while he is down my CH3 and gear is all still back home i can come back


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats fine kick a man while he is down my CH3 and gear is all still back home i can come back





Going to try to get #1 on our Hwbot team, this way when you get home you have to start benching


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Going to try to get #1 on our Hwbot team, this way when you get home you have to start benching



only issue is i will have a new home and right now it looks like south dakota....


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> only issue is i will have a new home and right now it looks like south dakota....



getting transferred?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> getting transferred?



PCS'ing after tech school


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ah i see 

you have a PM


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Good job man. Here's the best I could accomplish on mine when I had it.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1081460&postcount=14



    Thanks man, but im working on a way to get my FSB past 410, I think it has to do with the chip. Cause I know this board will have no trouble going beyond 500FSB with any C2D.



Also, I wonder If my time was a bit quiker due to the DDR3 bandwidth and the fact I was at PL6 with that run.







BTW thanks on the lower voltage tip, saved some months off my Chips life



@CP, I think you forgot to move me up. No big deal though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

Your welcome. Oh and the ram used in my run truly wasn't the greatest. No 410 fsb eh? Whats your FSB Term/HT Link voltage @?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 5, 2009)

I think its @ 1.4V ATM. But I did try to push it to 1.55V, also tried NB V @ 1.55V.
You think I have to up the Vcore or PLL V?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2009)

May need to bring your ram down one divider if your already @ 1.4v HT Link. Would it be worth it tho? Doubt it. Most of the NEWER batch e1200 chips stop dead at about 419-422.Ive personally seen up to 430 on mine when i had it.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> May need to bring your ram down one divider if your already @ 1.4v HT Link. Would it be worth it tho? Doubt it. Most of the NEWER batch e1200 chips stop dead at about 419-422.Ive personally seen up to 430 on mine when i had it.



Nice i'll give it a shot, only have been messing with this setup since Friday. I guess it will only be worth it to see what it can do, otherwise 3.2GHZ isnt bad at all.

Seriously , you have some good luck with the low Cache Cpu's


Just moved above my E6300 run. 
Sorry CP for all the work, probably my last Wprime run on this CPU (BTW it was @ 3.25GHZ)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> May need to bring your ram down one divider if your already @ 1.4v HT Link. Would it be worth it tho? Doubt it. Most of the NEWER batch e1200 chips stop dead at about 419-422.Ive personally seen up to 430 on mine when i had it.



ddin't i have to crank the crap outta mine to break 410 to?







this was my max


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 6, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ddin't i have to crank the crap outta mine to break 410 to?
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/451115.png
> ...



If I remember correctly you had to crank out 1.6v for that and 1.6 HT Link.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> If I remember correctly you had to crank out 1.6v for that and 1.6 HT Link.



that sounds about right that was on water also IIRC and on a P5Q-PRO on an early model e1200 lol give those settings a shot the chips are pretty beastly


----------



## Fatal (Oct 9, 2009)

*Update please and thank you*

Phenom II 940 @3.9 score=9.688


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a pretty nice AMD score you have there.  Good job.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Binge I finally got the damn thing to 3.9 these chips are a pain


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 9, 2009)

@fatal


I'll update it when I get home.  Good run


----------



## shevanel (Oct 10, 2009)

i7 920 stock


----------



## InPaniC (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this version already ok?





Cooled @ DICE


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 10, 2009)

my best result so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

updated guys,

good run inpanic   you are right on my tail now.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 10, 2009)

i7 920 @ 3372


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 10, 2009)

InPaniC said:


> Is this version already ok?
> 
> [url]http://www.imgbox.de/users/public/images/i42892u240.jpg[/url]
> 
> Cooled @ DICE



Nice run! If you want to submit to the bot tho, you must use v1.55.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

updated shevanel, just moved up a few spots


----------



## shevanel (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated shevanel, just moved up a few spots




if i can get my memory problem figured out I might be able to OC higher on CPU.. right now I cannot get kingston hypers ot go past 1000mhz


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Chicken Patty, seems you forgot to add me. Could you please do it? Thanks a lot 
The link:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1572250&postcount=2207


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 11, 2009)

Another high for AMD!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Another high for AMD!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091011/12.433.jpg



  you submitted that to the bot?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 11, 2009)

updated, we now have a new tri core leader


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> you submitted that to the bot?



for hwbot i have to be under 10.75 to even get 0.3 points lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> for hwbot i have to be under 10.75 to even get 0.3 points lol



holy crap, looks like that CPU got famous for the bot


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> holy crap, looks like that CPU got famous for the bot



It's because they unlock, scoring as the true tri-core doesn't mean crap  The whole list is filled with unlocked procs. 7th place is a 720BE x4 @ 4ghz, so not too bad, but if you get a chip that doesn't unlock, not worth the time. The fastest true tri is running 5717mhz and still is 12th...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's because they unlock, scoring as the true tri-core doesn't mean crap  The whole list is filled with unlocked procs. 7th place is a 720BE x4 @ 4ghz, so not too bad, but if you get a chip that doesn't unlock, not worth the time. The fastest true tri is running 5717mhz and still is 12th...



hmm I see.


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty keeps this hizzle clean, he updates soooo fast


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Chicken Patty keeps this hizzle clean, he updates soooo fast



I try to    I just can't update when I'm at work, its a pain to update with the iphone.  Posting is great, but updating is not as easy.


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I try to    I just can't update when I'm at work, its a pain to update with the iphone.  Posting is great, but updating is not as easy.



lol *touch touch* crap it's so hard to get in between areas or highlight to copy and paste


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> lol *touch touch* crap it's so hard to get in between areas or highlight to copy and paste



that's what I thought, but after a day or two you start to type amazingly fast on it


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 12, 2009)

here is an Athlon II x2 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

You running that on dice?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 12, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You running that on dice?



yea 

voltage was around 1.55v


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gah I am tempted to go dice, work at a grocery store, could get a ton of it. No money for it now, and sounds risky. Getting some awesome results out of that 215 with it though.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 12, 2009)

wanna trade for a while ? lol

i got all golds on hwbot for it  
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/athlon_ii_x2_215

every point counts for tpu !

my highest validation was 4.5 but it wasn't accepted 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=763221


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 12, 2009)

assassin, gotta run to work, I'll update in the pm today 

Good job.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

UPDATED SHEVANEL



good job!


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

if it ain't i7 it ain't shit. i'll never go backwards from this platform ever.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> if it ain't i7 it ain't shit. i'll never go backwards from this platform ever.



that sounds a bit harsh.  But yeah its hard to get something else once you go i7.  i7 totally rocks man


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> that sounds a bit harsh.  But yeah its hard to get something else once you go i7.  i7 totally rocks man



Sounds like trolling to me. Ferrari's are the shit and I ain't trading mine in for a Ford Taurus anytime soon. No?! Really?!!


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry fellas, just expressing my new found love for this cpu. am a nerd.


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2009)

Mmmmm.. Hot chip!  


I'm trying to beat my old tri core score and did! Damn computer locked up in paint!!


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes I'm about to reseat my block because I'm having a hard time getting the MX-2 to spread right. it covers everything but the edges in a circular pattern..


update: hot chip apparently. reseating didnt improve much. and i used less mx-2.

it doesnt load past 62 so im not too worried about it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

they go up to 100ºc so don't worry.  thats actually a good temperature for load


----------



## shevanel (Oct 13, 2009)

just turned off HT to save a few points.. vcore down .7


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Mmmmm.. Hot chip!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to beat my old tri core score and did! Damn computer locked up in paint!!



trying to beat my score


----------



## cdawall (Oct 15, 2009)

try tpu capture


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its nice hitting 4.6ghz on air and not needing dice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy crap sick run Juan.  What cooler are you using, the TRUE?


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 16, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Its nice hitting 4.6ghz on air and not needing dice
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/5.2.jpg



Very nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Juan, you took fifth overall dude, great job


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Holy crap sick run Juan.  What cooler are you using, the TRUE?



yea the true with 4 fans on it lol



MetalRacer said:


> Very nice.



Thanks 



Chicken Patty said:


> Juan, you took fifth overall dude, great job



Thanks to you guys i was able to hit that, when i booted @ 4.6ghz i was like  and said it couldn't be stable, it wasn't but i was able to save the screen shot before it went BSOD 

Thanks to the i7 OC thread i was able to do this


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have four fans on it?


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Do you have four fans on it?



Yea this is how it is


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2009)

FOOLS!  I will not be bested so easily.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> FOOLS!  I will not be bested so easily.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091016/WPrimei7101620092.jpg



awesome score..

You guys kicked me off the top 5.

Oh... i have bigger guns, just cant show them yet.  

Gulftown will see numbers in the 4 sec ranges guys. 
So enjoy your run while you can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

@ juan

thats a funny setup.  But effective 


binge, thats awesome dude, I honestly Have to say I give it to you my friend  

UPDATING NOW


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 18, 2009)

Patty you got pm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

I almost choked on my water


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2009)

i cannot get version 2.00 or 1.55 to work on windows 7

V1.55 results
Welcome to wPrime Benchmark v1.55.
Stressing CPU to prevent false clock reading.
Scanning System - Please stand by.
rdtsc returned an invalid clock rate (0) - using system clock instead
CPU Found: CPU0
Name:     AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor
Speed:    3006 MHz
L2 Cache: 2048 KB

1 CPU(s) detected. Optimizing calculation.
CPUz isn't installed. Please install for more accurate hardware information.
Initiating thread structure, please stand by.
Type help for instructions.
Server set to: http://www.hwbot.org/submit.client.result.do?
>st 6
Calculating sqrts of first 33554431 numbers.
Error occured: Automation error
%1 is not a valid Win32 application. .
>

V2.00 Results
Welcome to wPrime Benchmark v2.00.
Scanning resources
Library already exists
Gathering CPUz information
Removing previous CPUid information
Shelling CPUz
Waiting for CPUz information
Hold shift to abort
Please stand by...
CPUz output complete
Parsing CPUz output file, this may take several minutes.
0% complete
5% complete
10% complete
15% complete
20% complete
25% complete
30% complete
35% complete
40% complete
45% complete
50% complete
55% complete
60% complete
65% complete
70% complete
75% complete
80% complete

Found CPU: 
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor
Deneb Core
3006.8 MHz Clock
1804.1 MHz FSB
2048 KB L2 Cache
0 V
Step 
Found Memory: 
4096 MB DDR2
400.9 MHz
Cl 6-6-6-18
Found Motherboard: 
ASUSTeK Computer INC.
M3A78-CM
Thread Count = 4

Initiating thread structure, please stand by.
Error occured: -2147024703.
>


DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

holy crap, I've never heard of this happening?  Anyone?


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 18, 2009)

Unstable oc?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> Unstable oc?



I thought of that, but wprime read 3ghz which I believe is default frequency for that CPU.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 19, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> awesome score..
> 
> You guys kicked me off the top 5.
> 
> ...



It looks like Gulftown has already surpassed 4 seconds. 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4069402&postcount=221


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> It looks like Gulftown has already surpassed 4 seconds.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4069402&postcount=221



 SICKKK!!!


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 19, 2009)

trying to see if i have a bclk wall so for 2 cores


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

updated.

I should get my new cooler (Megashadow) on the way, can't wait to see what I can do with some tips I got from a good ol' friend of mine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> i cannot get version 2.00 or 1.55 to work on windows 7
> 
> V1.55 results
> Welcome to wPrime Benchmark v1.55.
> ...


try to run in compatibility mode (win XP SP3)


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> trying to beat my score



Oops! Didn't notice you beat me. Congrats!

Well...






I can't wait to get my hands on a C3 stepping chip!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

assassin just got


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

You missed that erocker did that on a 955BE running 3 cores, which should be able to beat a 720BE when both on 3 cores, good 3 core run, but not true tri-core.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> try to run in compatibility mode (win XP SP3)



Tried that and almost all over compatibility modes and turned off virus protection still NO GO


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You missed that erocker did that on a 955BE running 3 cores, which should be able to beat a 720BE when both on 3 cores, good 3 core run, but not true tri-core.



Thanks for that, i thought he just kicked Assassin in the nuts and had that scored saved from a while back or something.  Woopsy.


Erocker, you mind posting the run with the tri core again, sorry dude I fucked up your entry


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 20, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Tried that and almost all over compatibility modes and turned off virus protection still NO GO



maybe try to run a stress testing program to make sure everything is ok


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

If I had a x3 720 I would of posted one. It really is no different.


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Oops! Didn't notice you beat me. Congrats!
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...



nice run 

Yea going to pick up a few chips for dice/ln2
555 and a 965


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

ProVantage has the 965 C3 steppings for pre-order. They are also selling the current stepping 965's for 180 bucks!


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

the C3 stepping looks promising from what i have seen so i wouldn't mind spending the extra bucks, it probably doesn't matter since its going under dice/ln2


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn you Assasin and Erocker, now im 4th on the Tri Core Board.
At least I still have the Fastest Tri-Quad Core Conver. run


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Damn you Assasin and Erocker, now im 4th on the Tri Core Board.
> At least I still have the Fastest Tri-Quad Core Conver. run



ill make you fifth with my 3 core i7  JK


----------



## shevanel (Oct 20, 2009)

UNOFFICIAL cuz im being lazy but 11.65 is the score for my i7 920 @ 4ghz on 3 cores/threads


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ill make you fifth with my 3 core i7  JK


Deew...it


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Deew...it



ok lol


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

Intel just doesn't belong on a tri-core leaderboard. It's just not right!


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Intel just doesn't belong on a tri-core leaderboard. It's just not right!



I agree 100%

If its not a real 3 core chip then it shouldn't be allowed, we should make it so that if it came as a quad it should stay as a quad and no going to 3 cores or 2 cores ect for all chips, since a 920 on 1 core will beat my sempron 140


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 20, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> ok lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091020/9sec127.jpg





I gotta get my E7500 on that board, I think i'll break the top 20 with it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 20, 2009)

ran a stress test all night long still a no go


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2009)

notice that the chips that are ran on less cores I name them differently.

So we still could have fastest three core, and fastest true tri core.  I just wanted to make it fair so that everybody can have the freedom of running their chips how they like and that they can get up on the board for comparison and stuff.


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

Woohoo!!!
 first time in the Top 20.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Good job bro .  I'll add when I get home


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job bro .  I'll add when I get home



Cool, Thanks man.

I did this on the stock intel, aluminum cpu cooler


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Cool, Thanks man.
> 
> I did this on the stock intel, aluminum cpu cooler



You serious?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You serious?



 yeah, but I have my case next to the back door (opened BTW) and its like 50F outside.

Temps never passed 65F, I only did like 4 reboots and 10 Wprime runs


----------



## skylamer (Oct 27, 2009)

my pentiumd 40-50 secs....... lol so slow


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

skylamer said:


> my pentiumd 40-50 secs....... lol so slow



just for kicks i am going to post its "competitor" (X2 4200+@24/7 OC settings) it will have nothing tweaked past what it runs 24/7 while it crunches

edit:hows this for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

updated.  Talk about close competition, holy cow 


# Asylum - Core 2 Duo E8400 4500 MHz - 17.235
# r9 - Pentium E5200 4701 MHz - 17.249
# 3dsage - Core 2 Duo E7500 4400 MHz - 17.252
# dark2099 - Core i7 920 (on two cores) 4036 MHz - 17.253


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

CP is this your crunching rig "Chicken Patty - Core 2 Duo E7200 3018 MHz - 27.748"
if so its just alittle ahead of mine... and i can't let that happen when all i would have to do most likely is up the FSB 2mhz(22mhz higher CPU)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP is this your crunching rig "Chicken Patty - Core 2 Duo E7200 3018 MHz - 27.748"
> if so its just alittle ahead of mine... and i can't let that happen when all i would have to do most likely is up the FSB 2mhz(22mhz higher CPU)


It was, but I crunched it at defaults.

I wish I can have another crack at it, I no longer have that CPU.  I had some 1066 tracers, but they were bad.  I got some good ones now, but I no longer have the CPU.  That's why my runs were a bit slow compared to other E7200's if you notice and I had trouble getting any higher than that.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 27, 2009)

hows that for a 4200 (stock 2.2ghz)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/untitled2.jpg
> hows that for a 4200 (stock 2.2ghz)



Thats a very good CPU man, very good   I'll add shortly.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 28, 2009)

also as you can see i have some vary shitty ram also. i may put the CPU in my biostar board(its on a old Gigabyte Nforce4) and see if i can get 3.42ghz to stable out for Wprime.It BSOD at the last second I think with around 1.6v it will be fine and with faster ram it will beat my old time with the 4850e


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> also as you can see i have some vary shitty ram also. i may put the CPU in my biostar board(its on a old Gigabyte Nforce4) and see if i can get 3.42ghz to stable out for Wprime.It BSOD at the last second I think with around 1.6v it will be fine and with faster ram it will beat my old time with the 4850e



mine was not shitty, it was bad, like it wont pass memtest


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 30, 2009)

Just goofing around a little and got this. Have had this chip a long time, just never tried to go real high with it. I'm no bencher, have about 50 processes going while this ran.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

good job 4x4.  Gotta do something, I'll add in a bit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 30, 2009)

cp you didn't update the list with my 3.4ghz run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Just goofing around a little and got this. Have had this chip a long time, just never tried to go real high with it. I'm no bencher, have about 50 processes going while this ran.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/4.45wp.jpg



updated.



p_o_s_pc said:


> cp you didn't update the list with my 3.4ghz run



dammit you noticed 
Updated bro, i swore I did, guess i swore wrong


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

added matthew.   badass album you listening to   How do you like Tiësto's new style man?  Seems less trancy heh?

I saw him live in Orlando, Florida at the UCF Arena, the Kaleidoscope World Tour.


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> added matthew.   badass album you listening to   How do you like Tiësto's new style man?  Seems less trancy heh?
> 
> I saw him live in Orlando, Florida at the UCF Arena, the Kaleidoscope World Tour.



It's alright but yeah it's less trance than I thought. All his other albums are good though.

I want to go to the Tiesto in Vancouver but tickets are already sold out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> It's alright but yeah it's less trance than I thought. All his other albums are good though.
> 
> I want to go to the Tiesto in Vancouver but tickets are already sold out



yeah it is less trancy, but I think once his new style catches on, it'll be nice.  I like it already


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 30, 2009)

I so want to jack #1...

If i just posted the Wprime score.. but gave you guys no extra info... will you give it to me?  

I promise to show u guys a score which will make your  jaws drop.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> I so want to jack #1...
> 
> If i just posted the Wprime score.. but gave you guys no extra info... will you give it to me?
> 
> I promise to show u guys a score which will make your  jaws drop.



as long as it shows the score and the cpuz info we are good.  Although I believe you even if you don't show CPUz, but it won't be fair for the others.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2009)

i still cannot get Wprime to run. i get errors

could it be windows 7?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Brandon I don't know what to tell you bro.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 30, 2009)

under 9s with Phenom II coming soon ,-)


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> as long as it shows the score and the cpuz info we are good.  Although I believe you even if you don't show CPUz, but it won't be fair for the others.



LOLz..

Fine.. i'll just tease then..








This is the CPU    





Woot Go AMD!!!  *major sarcasm please dont take this seriously*

Cant tell ya guys the real cpu.. sorry.... 
Meaning its to be Announced...  So You guys in the top 5, enjoy your spots for now.
As you can see i just steam rolled all over you guys..   
My 1024m is also insane incase you guys want to know...  

LOL let the guessing game begin.. but i cant answer anything until later..


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 30, 2009)

Naekuh? Wtf? Its Gulftown?


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 30, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> Naekuh? Wtf? Its Gulftown?





i told u i have to plead the 5th..

Can we call it a X2 3800+ for now?


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, i know ,-)...score is impressive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

That's gotta be a cherry picked x2 there bro 


Updated flank3r


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 30, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's gotta be a cherry picked x2 there bro
> 
> 
> Updated flank3r



shhh... it thinks its an intel cpu...


----------



## Assassin48 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can you tell us the cooling used ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> shhh... it thinks its an intel cpu...



actually he told me.


its a Pentium 6.5.  New stuff just released 4.75 cores 3 threads.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 30, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Can you tell us the cooling used ?



that overclock is possible on air.. but you'd need a top dog air sink. (megahalem, or a TRUE)

But definitely possible on air.  

I used water because i was aiming for higher, but that was the record at the 24/7 settings.

If i showed u the suicide bench, id probably make 99% of the people on this post cry.

Chicken add 700mhz to what i showed you. 

That's about where she tops off on water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2009)

Message from TPU Moderator:


Member "Chicken Patty" has officially left the boards due to a massive heart attack because of  a post read on this thread.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 31, 2009)

well i'll tell you this..

45nm -32nm transition...

it felt to me like

65nm -> 45nm .. 

Ie.. you remember all the fun we had going from kentsfield -> yorkfield.. and conroe -> wolfdale?

Its coming again.  

The main reason why i cant show u guys my cpu is because its NOT a XEON. 
It has a black logo...  :X 

Ok i think i said too much...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> well i'll tell you this..
> 
> 45nm -32nm transition...
> 
> ...




so what was that you said about the board and the ram ?    (trying to distract people from your post) lol


----------



## sno.lcn (Oct 31, 2009)

Almost beats my Phenom II score at over 1ghz less


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 31, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> well i'll tell you this..
> 
> 45nm -32nm transition...
> 
> ...



i know at 100% what is it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Almost beats my Phenom II score at over 1ghz less
> 
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/3314/wprime6973s.jpg



wow, good run bro, those things got some damn potential.  Makes it really hard to go AMD nowadays with things like these.  Adding now 




FlanK3r said:


> i know at 100% what is it



You think you do, but you have no idea, muahahahahha


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 1, 2009)

This is off the current rig im running, i7 gear should be here mid week

hey CP, do you mind putting toledo next to the cpu. Thanks
Amd x2 4400 "toledo"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

no problem bro, updated.


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 2, 2009)

Took out a couple of i7's with this one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 2, 2009)

that thing is stupid fast even lacking HT 

Will add soon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> Took out a couple of i7's with this one
> 
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/6888/wprime326385s.jpg



Sorry for the delay, your run has been added


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

new personal best   almost 50mhz less and on air instead of water.  However at this clock my temps with the Megashadow are about 10-15ºc than on my water setup.  Guess the water got to the point where it was just getting cooked.  Maybe needed stronger pump?

[*]Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 4608 MHz - 5.269


----------



## shevanel (Nov 6, 2009)

how dependant is Wprime on Memory bandwidth? Or is this bench mostly CPU clock only?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> how dependant is Wprime on Memory bandwidth? Or is this bench mostly CPU clock only?



I think more CPU clock than anything else.  IMO.


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 6, 2009)

Final result for this CPU, it's gone and I'm grabbing an i7 860 this weekend


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll update this when I get home, good job bro


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 9, 2009)

Playing with the 860 for 10 minutes, gotta study for a couple tests I have in the morning.  Clocking this is completely different than the 750 in so many ways.  First run, can probably back off the voltage a good bit.  I'll have something faster up in a day or two


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

I added your final run with the 750 which I had forgotten to add, and now this one.  This one looks promising.  Can't wait to see some better results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

hmmm, this is some tight competition.  

6th, 7th, and 8th spot

Assassin48 - Core i7 920 4620 MHz - 5.226
eva2000 - Xeon W3520 4665 MHz - 5.239
Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 4608 MHz - 5.269


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 9, 2009)

Had faster, it crashed in screen capture, not enough LN2 left for another run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

updated, you moved up to 12th overall with that run.  You going to get some more LN2 see if you can better the run?


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 9, 2009)

If I can find the time, I've got a super busy week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> If I can find the time, I've got a super busy week



this thread ain't going anywhere dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

only 4.5ghz on LN2  i hoped that the i5 would do better then that


----------



## sno.lcn (Nov 10, 2009)

That's an i7, my i5 did do better than that.  It's far from maxed out though, I only had a few liters left to play with.  Trust me, there's plenty more in it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 10, 2009)

sno.lcn said:


> That's an i7, my i5 did do better than that.  It's far from maxed out though, I only had a few liters left to play with.  Trust me, there's plenty more in it



my mistake i am vary tired today..


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

Just noticed a needed correction. My "true" tri-core score should be 12.5 secs flat.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

in a few days i should have a run on a Cedar mill 661 P4 with...wait for it...HT!!!!!!!!!!! It will be stock run and what ever i can get it to overclock to on an ECS board(don't count on much)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Just noticed a needed correction. My "true" tri-core score should be 12.5 secs flat.



Thank you.  here is what it looks like now.  Correct?

erocker - Phenom X3 720 BE 4030 MHz - 12.500


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 16, 2009)

Hope this will make it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Hope this will make it....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30612&stc=1&d=1258337263



good job bro   Your run is added.  Here, I'll give you something to go after 


Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 3412 MHz – 11.250

20mmrain - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3400 MHz - 11.281


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 16, 2009)

It won't be a problem will try Thanx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> It won't be a problem will try Thanx


----------



## Volatile (Nov 16, 2009)

After seeing all of these scores I thought for sure i would hit like 24 seconds with my non overclocked processor...needless to say I'm pretty shocked I got this low o_o


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok finally got it to work
first is stock clock
second is at 3.8ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll addthe scores when I get home guys.


Volatile, how you Guys feel now that Evgeni Malkin is back?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Volatile (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll addthe scores when I get home guys.
> 
> 
> Volatile, how you Guys feel now that Evgeni Malkin is back?



pretty damn good =), ive re-watched guerins goal against the bruins last game at least 10 times, .4 seconds left in the game and he ties it up, freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

@ sneeky

I'll add that when I'm home.  Good run 


... Yes Guerins goal was amazing.   You don't see that to often.  Let me tell you. That's one Tim Thomas would love to have back.  Tim Thomas still is the Bruins goalie right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ sneeky
> 
> I'll add that when I'm home.  Good run
> 
> ...



Would it surprise you if I said the ram is running 1280mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

No, not really.  I run my RAM that low too


----------



## Volatile (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ sneeky
> 
> I'll add that when I'm home.  Good run
> 
> ...



Yeah its still ol' timmy, he slammed his stick into the post after but then again anyone would be pissed if that happened haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, I would have slammed in on Guerins head instead  

Hey pm me dude, don't wanna derail the thread


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> good job bro   Your run is added.  Here, I'll give you something to go after
> 
> 
> Chicken Patty - Phenom 9950 3412 MHz – 11.250
> ...


@20mmrain, run Wprime with high priority and set your window Visual effects "adjust for best performance" and you will pass up CP's old Phenom I.

I wonder , What happend to all the phenom I's?? I dont ever see any on anyone's system specs.

 I know I sold x2 9950's on here, where are they??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

3dsage said:


> @20mmrain, run Wprime with high priority and set your window Visual effects "adjust for best performance" and you will pass up CP's old Phenom I.
> 
> I wonder , What happend to all the phenom I's?? I dont ever see any on anyone's system specs.
> 
> I know I sold x2 9950's on here, where are they??



I sold one.  Somebody has one on the way    HOpefully he'll do a few runs


----------



## facepunch (Nov 18, 2009)

heres 2 for you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2009)

run added, good clocking on that 965


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some initial water work...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 18, 2009)

Another botched run...


----------



## facepunch (Nov 18, 2009)

hey chicken patty i dont want to be a pain but eventualy could you do like the top ten amd and intel


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

what do you guys think... Should i run Wprime on my P4HT 661@4ghz or not waste my time?
also would it still count as 1 core if i have HT on?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

it's your thirty something seconds to waste, id say do it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

65.8s @4.1ghz  not worth posting


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

wow.. slow poke. 

remember when 4ghz on those chips were godly, let alone 4.1

oh time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

shevanel said:


> wow.. slow poke.
> 
> remember when 4ghz on those chips were godly, let alone 4.1
> 
> oh time



yup everyone was like OMG 4GHZ(but is till get pwned by a 2.5ghz Athlon )
here is the best part about my clock... Its on STOCK VOLTS on a CHEAP ECS


----------



## shevanel (Nov 18, 2009)

well that deserves a reward for sure.

start the highest oc / lowest volt thread.. on shit boards. you might hold the wax for a while. impressive.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 18, 2009)

shevanel said:


> well that deserves a reward for sure.
> 
> start the highest oc / lowest volt thread.. on shit boards. you might hold the wax for a while. impressive.



 thanks. i think it still has more in it but trying to stress test it at 3964mhz to see if its stable for WCG 24/7 so far almost 30mins of linpack and still going temps about 37c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

facepunch said:


> hey chicken patty i dont want to be a pain but eventualy could you do like the top ten amd and intel



That'll be $25 per top 10, so total is $50 plus sales tax and social security fee.  Don't forget the tip please, minimum 75%


----------



## facepunch (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

facepunch said:


>





I'll get that done.  I've been meaning to do some maintenance to this thread for a while, but never have.  I'll start with the top tens


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder...If you folks would start using version 1.55 of WPrime you would be able to submit them to HWBot if the mood ever struck you. Version 2.00 is not supported or accepted there and it would be a shame to have all your runs with no place to accept them.


----------



## Assassin48 (Nov 19, 2009)

New run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

4th overall dude 


Great job.


----------



## facepunch (Nov 21, 2009)

well did some tuning and shaved off alot i love this new c3 965


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 21, 2009)

New best on H2O with the 860


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> New best on H2O with the 860



impressive.

how long do you guys let the 1.5v run for? do u like crank it up and run bench then revert back?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2009)

updated guys 

Face punch great job with that PH II bro


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> impressive.
> 
> how long do you guys let the 1.5v run for? do u like crank it up and run bench then revert back?



So far benching is all this chip has ever known. Stress/stability determines where the voltage lands for me at any given time. I have seen many submissions with the 860 running in the mid 1.60's...


----------



## Naekuh (Nov 24, 2009)

aHHHHHH

i want to post... 

Stupid NDA.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

Naekuh said:


> Its a bit early.. but if u guys don't tell, there's no harm.  :T
> 
> But i have a feeling if i wait any longer, ima lose my chance @ #1..
> 
> ...



one day ill be super cool and get an ES chip and one day ill be even cooler and run an ES chip when i9 is released good job man mad props for hookups and my jealousy. and good clocks 

what are you testing under water?


----------



## Naekuh (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL thanks for removing it.

I had a change of heart.

Also i dont know who the intel spys are on this forum.  :T

More like.. i think my sponsor will have my head.   :rofl:
And yes it was under water.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 25, 2009)

you'll be fine naekuh, it's ok


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 1, 2009)

*I told you I would Beat it!!!*

I told you I would be back and beat it Hear ya go!!!






And as soon as I get my new RAM I will beat this too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> I told you I would be back and beat it Hear ya go!!!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31047&stc=1&d=1259640184
> 
> And as soon as I get my new RAM I will beat this too!



Good job bro 

NOw I give you new task 



Meltdown - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3780 MHz - 10.157
Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 (four cores) 3717 MHz - 10.190
erocker - Phenom II X3 720 BE (four cores) 3612 MHz - 10.279
20mmrain - Core 2 Quad Q9550 3706 MHz - 10.340


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 1, 2009)

U know me not a problm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> U know me not a problm



Then where is the screen shot with the better score?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 2, 2009)

It's coming it's coming I have my other nerdy activity tonight ..... Bowling! Man I'm a nerd and proud of it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 2, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> It's coming it's coming I have my other nerdy activity tonight ..... Bowling! Man I'm a nerd and proud of it!



Viva la nerds!!!    Go have some fun, this thread ain't going nowhere


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 6, 2009)

here ya go cp my old ancients score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> here ya go cp my old ancients score
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/wprime score.jpg



Thank you.  I'll go ahead and update it later today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank you.  I'll go ahead and update it later today.



Dude, wheres CPU-Z?  Is it the specs on the left side?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dam it, i'v fallen down to 5th place.  Just wait till I had Win7 installed on my overclocking PC again 

Also that 1 and 2 core leader board looks dam easy to beat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Dam it, i'v fallen down to 5th place.  Just wait till I had Win7 installed on my overclocking PC again
> 
> Also that 1 and 2 core leader board looks dam easy to beat.



easy to say when you got the tools to do so    But yeah, competition gets pretty close in the top 10 bro.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah a Classified and a Cascade cooling unit really helps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yeah a Classified and a Cascade cooling unit really helps



Exactly my point


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dam that was a fast response.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Dam that was a fast response.



I'm all over the forums bro, you know that    Going to bed now though.  I need the rest


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm all over the forums bro, you know that    Going to bed now though.  I need the rest


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 8, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


>



You're having a blast I see  Night dude!


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright cya later.


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2009)

*Beam me up Scotty!*

It's been ages since I've done a run in wPrime now, but it's time to move up the list a little further. *9.36s* is the new time though I'm sure there were some tweaks I could've done to get the time lower with the same cpu and ram settings. This is good enough for now. 

Gotta say though...I LOVE my Patriots, figured it was time to take out the mismatch ram for a little bit and let the Patriots stretch their legs for a little while. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

Kei said:


> It's been ages since I've done a run in wPrime now, but it's time to move up the list a little further. *9.36s* is the new time though I'm sure there were some tweaks I could've done to get the time lower with the same cpu and ram settings. This is good enough for now.
> 
> Gotta say though...I LOVE my Patriots, figured it was time to take out the mismatch ram for a little bit and let the Patriots stretch their legs for a little while.
> 
> Kei



Great run Kei, especially for a conservative overclock, meaning it's not an overkill.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

#51


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> #51
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/7186/8718m.jpg



great run Juan, added to the list.  That's on air? What cooler?


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> great run Juan, added to the list.  That's on air? What cooler?



True 120m with an Ultra Kazi on it, window was closed and heater was on :shadedshu


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dude, wheres CPU-Z?  Is it the specs on the left side?



i'll do it again cp busy at the mo as i think someones trying to pull a fast one on me as to who they are, i'll pm ya as to what i'm talking about


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

@.  Juan


You need to get better soon man, window closed= no good for overclocking 

@ emulator,  I'll be waitin for the pm


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @.  Juan
> 
> 
> You need to get better soon man, window closed= no good for overclocking
> ...



Feeling better, ill bust out some nicer scores by this weekend 

I need to fine tune these voltages a little more, right now i'm running the CH3 but i might just pull out the UD5P to test it and see what i can do with it before selling it


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 10, 2009)

well here it is again with cpu-z gpu-z and hw monitor





uh  i see 101 dalmations :shadedshu (promptly removes dead shortcut )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

@ Juan
you should, you won't loose anything.  Keep us posted.

@ emulator

thanks bro.  I'll add when I get home, I'm at work right now


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ Juan
> you should, you won't loose anything.  Keep us posted.
> 
> @ emulator
> ...



I will, right now cleaning out my closet just in case i get that phase 

Cant you make a chart with google and have 2 people update it like idk me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

A chart with google?   Elaborate please


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> A chart with google?   Elaborate please



i saw it on a forum, it said something about google at the bottom of the chart. 
I think certain people were able to change it but idk 

ill google it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Let me know dude


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 11, 2009)

All going good I'll be the owner of a W3540 and W3570 soon, might just get myself first place.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> All going good I'll be the owner of a W3540 and W3570 soon, might just get myself first place.



  Keep us posted, looking forward to that.


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2009)

*More hate for me...*

Okay so I'm done working on the Athlon X2 Kuma setup I've been working since yesterday and figure it's time to put up the 'final' (heh...for now at least) numbers and make some people mad. I didn't go through with the highest speeds that it achieved without going over stock 1.30v so this is the final 'smart' setting with a great blend of speed vs. wattage required.

I didn't bother to shut anything down this time or run it in safe mode for fear of people burning down my house....okay so yea it's not THAT serious, but still I'm pleased. 

AMD Athlon X2 7750 (Kuma B3)

I love the Phenom I series, they're just damn fun to tweak on. OH! And I have now fallen absolutely IN LOVE with ACC on this series. Without it I couldn't do 3Ghz (past the welcome screen) on 1.30v+....with it I ran 3.055Ghz for and hour and a half through a billion tests on 1.184v. 

Kei <-- is prolly gonna do a dual core run on his PII 955 soon too :shadedshu


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 14, 2009)

Well i finally got my Rip Jaws so I can start playing with the i7 860.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

nice run on that i7

When i get my CPU and board i will post some runs... i hope before Xmas i will have some runs of a E1500 and X2 240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

updated metal, good run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is my slightly better personal best, not enough to move up in rankings, but better nonetheless.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

nice CP thats progress thats all that matters. You will move up in the ranks if you keep tweaking


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice CP thats progress thats all that matters. You will move up in the ranks if you keep tweaking



After I found out some secrets and murdered the super pi benchmark at 4734 Mhz, I can't seem to get any better runs with wprime.  Today i completed a wprime run at 4713 Mhz and it was slower.  It was 5.4 I believe.   Something just isn't right.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> After I found out some secrets and murdered the super pi benchmark at 4734 Mhz, I can't seem to get any better runs with wprime.  Today i completed a wprime run at 4713 Mhz and it was slower.  It was 5.4 I believe.   Something just isn't right.



ram timings? things running in the background? also a unstable oc can cause that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ram timings? things running in the background? also a unstable oc can cause that.



I use amd fusion, nothing running.  Unstable o/c can be it.  I'll need to tweak further.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 14, 2009)

Heres a better run but this thing needs mucho vcore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> Heres a better run but this thing needs mucho vcore.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/Capture014.jpg



UPDATED.

temps are starting to get hot on that run, don't think you can push much further.


----------



## Kei (Dec 14, 2009)

Psst....CP update the dual core board too! I put up a run with that Kuma system I was working on last week so show it some love.   (post #2482) Perhaps your i7 has become sooooooo blindingly fast you flew right past my post. 

Still haven't done any dual core runs with my 955 cuz I almost feel guilty doing so lol.

Kei


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED.
> 
> temps are starting to get hot on that run, don't think you can push much further.



Yeah the Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus is at its limit with these settings but for $30.00 its decent.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2009)

OK heres my 965 Black Edition @ 4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

Kei said:


> Psst....CP update the dual core board too! I put up a run with that Kuma system I was working on last week so show it some love.   (post #2482) Perhaps your i7 has become sooooooo blindingly fast you flew right past my post.
> 
> Still haven't done any dual core runs with my 955 cuz I almost feel guilty doing so lol.
> 
> Kei



Bro since sometimes I view from my phone, when I get home and I view the new posts, it'll skip some.  I'll update now and sorry dude 



MetalRacer said:


> Yeah the Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus is at its limit with these settings but for $30.00 its decent.



Good budget cooler.  You plan on getting a better cooler later on?



brandonwh64 said:


> OK heres my 965 Black Edition @ 4ghz
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/prime.png



Thanks Brandon, adding now.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 15, 2009)

CP I'm going to repost my old E7200 run since it seems to have fallen off the score board.
As for the cooler on the i7 860 if I can find a good deal on a TRUE I will replace it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> CP I'm going to repost my old E7200 run since it seems to have fallen off the score board.
> As for the cooler on the i7 860 if I can find a good deal on a TRUE I will replace it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/wPrime 20.286.jpg



Sorry about that, back up.  Thanks 

if anybody has any missing runs, please repost them.  Thanks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2009)

I think this may be my best on this chip. My ram doesn't like CL4 @ any bandwith on this board/cpu setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

UPDATED


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 16, 2009)

add these bro..
Seems that the Gigabyte board that the AMD is on doesn't want to clock my x2 240 at all. any higher and it won't post  i really need that 790gx for this. But atleast i got it to undervolt alittle 







the board that the Celly is on can do alittle higher but not stable. So here is my 24/7 crunching settings for it. I put the chip in and set it to 3ghz right away and ran Linpack it failed after about 5min so i set it alittle lower and ran linpack without a problem for well over an hour


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

You'll have a 790gx soon bro it'll go out Friday for sure.

I'll add these when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

You'll have a 790gx soon bro it'll go out Friday for sure.

I'll add these when I get home.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

here is my new 24/7...I messed around with some settings and got it to OC some more


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/24_7wprime.jpg
> here is my new 24/7...I messed around with some settings and got it to OC some more



Awesome, that should be ~1k PPD (WCG) 

Is that XP Pro x64?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome, that should be ~1k PPD (WCG)
> 
> Is that XP Pro x64?


thanks 

i haven't put X64 on here yet so its 32bit  I think after i am done playing around i will do a clean install but put X64 on. I don't want to take a chance of messing up a fresh OS by a unstable OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

runs added Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> runs added Tim



thanks bro... BTW when i get the rig (from the contest) I will post one up of the E5200

it sure looks good to see my name about mid list and not almost last  I can't wait till i get the board i will try for a 4ghz run when i get the 790gx(I can't get much higher on this board but there is more in it still as i haven't even ran stock voltage yet )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks bro... BTW when i get the rig (from the contest) I will post one up of the E5200
> 
> it sure looks good to see my name about mid list and not almost last  I can't wait till i get the board i will try for a 4ghz run when i get the 790gx(I can't get much higher on this board but there is more in it still as i haven't even ran stock voltage yet )



Check out the post over there, It's not a E5200 actually.  It's the E7200 I have posted some runs off.  Don't think it's a great chip to be honest, but hey, it's free and it crunches


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Check out the post over there, It's not a E5200 actually.  It's the E7200 I have posted some runs off.  Don't think it's a great chip to be honest, but hey, it's free and it crunches



O i just posted there. Great chip or not i'm sure it still has alittle bit of headroom in it.(i'm an AMD guy i'm used to not getting high clocks ) but like you said its free and it crunches so its cool with me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> O i just posted there. Great chip or not i'm sure it still has alittle bit of headroom in it.(i'm an AMD guy i'm used to not getting high clocks ) but like you said its free and it crunches so its cool with me



actually JR tried it and didn't want to clock hardly at all.  I had it with the same issue, but that ram gave errors in MEMTEST.  So that's probably it.  The only surviving stick is the one I'm sending you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> actually JR tried it and didn't want to clock hardly at all.  I had it with the same issue, but that ram gave errors in MEMTEST.  So that's probably it.  The only surviving stick is the one I'm sending you



i have some ram laying around so i can test it with that. I would like to get it to match my X2 240 (3.6ghz) but not sure if that will happen from the way it sounds... If not thats ok stock it still will put out some points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have some ram laying around so i can test it with that. I would like to get it to match my X2 240 (3.6ghz) but not sure if that will happen from the way it sounds... If not thats ok stock it still will put out some points



When I had it crunching it did from 900-1200 PPD at stock   24/7 crunching.

The RAM I'm sending you is a Tracer DDR2 1066, it passes memtest, at least last time I checked, it crunched for months fine.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice stuff P@S
I see your getting a e7200, thats an awesome cpu man. Highly capable of 4ghz, with the right mobo.

I have 2 new cpus coming to your list CP, and Celery 430 and a E5300 "R0"  I know that ones gonna put some hurt down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Nice stuff P@S
> I see your getting a e7200, thats an awesome cpu man. Highly capable of 4ghz, with the right mobo.
> 
> I have 2 new cpus coming to your list CP, and Celery 430 and a E5300 "R0"  I know that ones gonna put some hurt down



Those R0's are supposed to put up some nice numbers right?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those R0's are supposed to put up some nice numbers right?



Yeah, my e7500 "R0" hit 4.45GHZ, like it was nothing with my Max II formula, I just had bad cooling otherwise , who knows.

But hopefully I can flash my P5E3 to support that e5300, damn board came with the original bios so I had to buy the 430 to flash it, which still needs to be done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Yeah, my e7500 "R0" hit 4.45GHZ, like it was nothing with my Max II formula, I just had bad cooling otherwise , who knows.
> 
> But hopefully I can flash my P5E3 to support that e5300, damn board came with the original bios so I had to buy the 430 to flash it, which still needs to be done



Some of those C2D's overclock like maniacs!  Good luck on the E5300 dude


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres some Single core Celery 430 action. I doubt its even worth trying to oc this one anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

updated.


yeah, I wouldn't overclock that anymore


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like im on par with some C2D's, this is just some prelim. overclocking on this. slight bump in Vcore.
I got a good feeling with this chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll add when I get home.   Those E52/5300's perform and clock very well.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll add when I get home.   Those E52/5300's perform and clock very well.



For the price you cant beat it, Just hope to pass up my E7500 run

IDK does tweaking ram help at all with times?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

From past experience, not much.  But definitely helps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2009)

here is an update.. After seeing 3dsage do a 3.9ghz run i had to try it on my 240
wish i had better ram on this board


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good job Tim.  I'll update when I get home later today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is an update.. After seeing 3dsage do a 3.9ghz run i had to try it on my 240
> wish i had better ram on this board
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/Wprime_3_9.jpg



Gotta get into the 19's bro 

updated.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 19, 2009)

E5300 to go.
Thanks CP


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta get into the 19's bro...



HA! i laugh at 19's! So yea I decided to do a run with the processor at 4Ghz (dual core style) just to see how quick it would be.

I think I might have to do another run with everything clocked up next time lol. Only thing touched in this run is the processor multiplier, everything else is at stock and all programs still running. 

Kei

Phenom II X4 955 (running on two cores simulating an Athlon II X2 255)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2009)

great run guys, added.

Kei, that thing is haulin ass for 4ghz.  But look in the leaderboard, assassin is ahead of you at less clock speed, he's haulin' even more ass


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> HA! i laugh at 19's! So yea I decided to do a run with the processor at 4Ghz (dual core style) just to see how quick it would be.
> 
> I think I might have to do another run with everything clocked up next time lol. Only thing touched in this run is the processor multiplier, everything else is at stock and all programs still running.
> 
> ...


4 core's!!! 4 CORES Kei lol..... It's X-mas bro so suck up the hydro and play with what amd gave ya


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> 4 core's!!! 4 CORES Kei lol..... It's X-mas bro so suck up the hydro and play with what amd gave ya



*YES SIR!* Is this acceptable sir!?!  I'll try to go for a little more later on today on the 1604 bios hopefully...of course this was straight bios clock, no AOD, K10, etc.

gimme all your leaderboards!

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Great run Kei, updated


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2009)

I've still gotta try running with AMD Fusion (just got it) or do a run in Safemode and hope I can get a little more speed out of that. After that I'll try again, but this time I'll try with the ram turned up to 11 lol. (that was 800Mhz ram not 1200Mhz+)

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Kei said:


> I've still gotta try running with AMD Fusion (just got it) or do a run in Safemode and hope I can get a little more speed out of that. After that I'll try again, but this time I'll try with the ram turned up to 11 lol. (that was 800Mhz ram not 1200Mhz+)
> 
> Kei



Fusion helps a bit in 2d benches, but helps a lot in 3d benches.  Go for it Kei, let's see if you can break into the 8's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Gotta get into the 19's bro
> 
> updated.



not going to happen on this board.. I have a hell of a time getting it to run 3.6ghz now. But when it does its rock solid 
So 3.9ghz+ isn't even possible anymore on this POS. (i loved this board but now i want to take a hammer to it i hate it so much)


----------



## Kei (Dec 20, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Fusion helps a bit in 2d benches, but helps a lot in 3d benches.  Go for it Kei, let's see if you can break into the 8's



That's what my goal is when I clock up that ram....I'm PRAAAYING to see 8.999s 

Kei


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 20, 2009)

ok, long time i posted not some benchmars, so, here is my wprime with aircooled x4 965 BE

1024 M *277.4s*





32M is so bad, it was only quickrun- *8.687s* Hope, il get about 8.57s next


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not going to happen on this board.. I have a hell of a time getting it to run 3.6ghz now. But when it does its rock solid
> So 3.9ghz+ isn't even possible anymore on this POS. (i loved this board but now i want to take a hammer to it i hate it so much)



You'll be getting a new board soon 



Kei said:


> That's what my goal is when I clock up that ram....I'm PRAAAYING to see 8.999s
> 
> Kei



I pray also, good luck man 



FlanK3r said:


> ok, long time i posted not some benchmars, so, here is my wprime with aircooled x4 965 BE
> 
> 1024 M *277.4s*
> http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/9645/wprime1024m4200mhz277up.png
> ...



Great run bro, I'm adding it now


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I pray also, good luck man



*sigh* so close.....soooooooooooo close! I think I might be able to give it one more go tomorrow and PRAY TO GOD that I manage to get everything to run together for a single magic run.

I did so many runs I can't even try to count them, sadly I'm really thinking that I won't be able to get anything further (it's been roughly 3 hours straight now trying) else out of it.

I'm 100000000% certain that I will need a new bios and/or motherboard in order to make this happen. I've tried so many different bios's, and all of them have some sort of issue regarding the gpu/cpu/ram. The 1604 epic bios gave me the highest result, but that's really the only one that would give me a chance to get this far anyway.

The others especially the newer ones (1903 and 2002 beta) don't come close because they hate to overclock for the most part.

Anyhow CP/Full....here is the swan song for my current setup. I'm sure you'll still be pleased even though it almost made me cry lol 

SuperPi 1M included as well though it's only the 2nd quickest run (16.957s is top forgot screenshot). Now I'm officially the quickest of the 4.0Ghz Phenom II's  Maybe I'll try another run on two cores to see if I can get the top of that board too for 4.0Ghz Phenom's.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> *sigh* so close.....soooooooooooo close! I think I might be able to give it one more go tomorrow and PRAY TO GOD that I manage to get everything to run together for a single magic run.
> 
> I did so many runs I can't even try to count them, sadly I'm really thinking that I won't be able to get anything further (it's been roughly 3 hours straight now trying) else out of it.
> 
> ...



Good job Kei, not an 8 sec run, but still a darn good one bro


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job Kei, *not an 8 sec run*, but still a darn good one bro



Thanks....but man that felt like a low blow lol, I MUST make it 0.040 faster and I'll be happy.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> Thanks....but man that felt like a low blow lol, I MUST make it 0.040 faster and I'll be happy.
> 
> Kei



clock it higher.  what voltage was that at?  Temps?


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2009)

That last run was done at 1.52v roughly. Once I get up that high in the voltage my voltage begins to fluctuate which I think is probably causing instability issues. I can set it for higher volts (tried that), but even then it's still fluctuating more than I'd like to see.

Then again my PSU has been with me for years now...can't remember what year I got it (it's a 650W Cooler Master three 12v rails 19A each) so I'm not mad at it at all lol. It's served me very well over all these years of stressing and tuning over many systems.

As far as clocking goes I'd love to see a bios that works perfect for my setup, but I'll have to wait to see what that's released. The different bios I have available to use won't get me higher than I am now, though I can post and start to load windows much higher. If I could get enough money I'd sell this board and the ram and pick up the Crosshair III with some ram. Guess it's time to start saving up to buy a new board after all this time...put this one to a well deserved rest. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been playing around with AOD for the past few hours on the 2002 bios (beta) to see what cores will do what. So far Core 0+1 are the strongest clockers reaching 3.9Ghz @ 1.35v (stock voltage) and passing the tests I gave it. Core 2 only reached 3.5Ghz, and Core 3 hit 3.7Ghz. Turning up the voltage to 1.40 let Core 0 hit 4Ghz, but Core 1 was stuck at 3.9Ghz. Core 2 hits 3.6Ghz, and Core 3 hits 3.8Ghz.

Turning up the wick to 1.50v and Core 0 almost passed full at 4.1Ghz (it was ooooh so close finishing all the tests). Core 1 hit 4Ghz, and the other two I didn't test. I started combining cores at this point and had no problems running Cores 0+1 at 3.9Ghz @ 1.35v passing all test. Went to Cores 0+1+3 running 3.7Ghz @ 1.35v with no problems. Finally I tested Cores 0+1+3 running 3.8Ghz @ 1.40v before I decided that was enough for the night.

I might start back up tomorrow if I have time and see what I can do with Core 2. I don't know the max overclock using this bios yet and all four cores, but I was able to hit 4Ghz on all four cores using the 1604 bios as you've already seen above. 

Sometimes....honestly.....I think I love numbers FAR too much. :shadedshu

Kei


(they NEED to give me a bios where I can clock all cores individually like AOD!)


----------



## Kethachdau (Dec 21, 2009)

X3 425@3,4 Ghz + L3 6mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Kei said:


> That last run was done at 1.52v roughly. Once I get up that high in the voltage my voltage begins to fluctuate which I think is probably causing instability issues. I can set it for higher volts (tried that), but even then it's still fluctuating more than I'd like to see.
> 
> Then again my PSU has been with me for years now...can't remember what year I got it (it's a 650W Cooler Master three 12v rails 19A each) so I'm not mad at it at all lol. It's served me very well over all these years of stressing and tuning over many systems.
> 
> ...


Well Kei, indeed that board and PSU have been with you for a very long time.  A Crosshair III and some RAM would definitely yield a lot of performance.  Fullinfusion got his not long ago and is loving it.



Kethachdau said:


> X3 425@3,4 Ghz + L3 6mb
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31553&stc=1&d=1261390201


Good run man, adding now


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 21, 2009)

*Athlon II 240 @ 3500*

Not worthy for any awards but for my first am3 chip its not too bad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll review and update when I get home.  Thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Not worthy for any awards but for my first am3 chip its not too bad
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/wprime.jpg



what board are you running? Feel up for a little challenge when i get the other board?(should be here anytime)
it looks like the slow ram and HT speed i have to run does hurt my time alot. I should be getting better then ~20s @3.9ghz if your getting ~21s @3.5ghz 
BTW my 24/7 settings i have planed when i get the other board is 3.6ghz 1080(540)(or something around there) on the ram.Its the highest i can get my ram stable. What ever 14x258-260 gives me is what i am going to try and run on my X2 240


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 21, 2009)

This is the best I could do with my latest chip. I'm not into benching, don't have the patience for it. Might be able to get a little higher, but don't want to spend more than 15 minutes on it.  I think it's just a little bit better than my previous.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 22, 2009)

Told yah I would be back still haven't got my new RAM but I still up'd the clock a little and now am @ 3.8 and got a better score.... Won't stop till I am in the top 10






Let me know If I win a Prize  LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> Not worthy for any awards but for my first am3 chip its not too bad
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/wprime.jpg



Added bro 



4x4n said:


> This is the best I could do with my latest chip. I'm not into benching, don't have the patience for it. Might be able to get a little higher, but don't want to spend more than 15 minutes on it.  I think it's just a little bit better than my previous.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/wprm4515.jpg



Not bad, but that seems like a good CPU.  You can push more on it bro 


20mmrain said:


> Told yah I would be back still haven't got my new RAM but I still up'd the clock a little and now am @ 3.8 and got a better score.... Won't stop till I am in the top 10
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31560&stc=1&d=1261442309
> 
> Let me know If I win a Prize  LOL



Persistence, I like that    Added.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 22, 2009)

> Persistence, I like that  Added.



Thank you sir ..... But wait there is more..... Do you want to see something sad????

This first picture Shows my CPU is capable of 4GHZ at stock (normal) Voltages.... and at absolutely wonderful TEMPS. I also know it can happen also @ lower then stock volts. This CPU is amazing but there is a down side...... (Look at next Pic)







And 

The problem is.... I only have 800MHZ RAM. So while I can get it too 4GHZ on stock volts my RAM kills it. Everything passes except for RAM. It probably would pass if I raised the DRAM voltage from 1.8v to 1.9..... But why stress it that much. When I get the cash and get better RAM you can guarantee I will be back! I just though I would show this off  My CPU kicks some major ASS! I bet with the right RAM I might be able to hit 4.5 if not higher!


----------



## audiotranceable (Dec 22, 2009)

idk if this is really great but oh well


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 22, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what board are you running? Feel up for a little challenge when i get the other board?(should be here anytime)
> it looks like the slow ram and HT speed i have to run does hurt my time alot. I should be getting better then ~20s @3.9ghz if your getting ~21s @3.5ghz
> BTW my 24/7 settings i have planed when i get the other board is 3.6ghz 1080(540)(or something around there) on the ram.Its the highest i can get my ram stable. What ever 14x258-260 gives me is what i am going to try and run on my X2 240



This is my 24/7 clocks(Haven't dialed in the timings) so far its on a Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe.....I think I have more head room but the fsb and ram clocks are linked and Im not into pushing the ram higher If I had some 1200 sticks Id push for 14x275...Ive played with the timings a tad but the board will hang here and there, so I'd rather spend my time playing golf hahah...Im using a Xigmatech AIO and my temps are 44 cpu 37 core 1 37 core 2 max,
I updated the bios and found that it wouldn't boot past 210?!?!?! So I reloaded 1604 bios just in case someone has this board and is running into oc probs

I think my HT is linked also @ 2500 so its got room to go...what volts are you using??


----------



## Kei (Dec 22, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> This is my 24/7 clocks(Haven't dialed in the timings) so far its on a Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe.....I think I have more head room but the fsb and ram clocks are linked and Im not into pushing the ram higher If I had some 1200 sticks Id push for 14x275...Ive played with the timings a tad but the board will hang here and there, so I'd rather spend my time playing golf hahah...Im using a Xigmatech AIO and my temps are 44 cpu 37 core 1 37 core 2 max,
> *I updated the bios and found that it wouldn't boot past 210?!?!?! So I reloaded 1604 bios just in case someone has this board and is running into oc probs*
> 
> I think my HT is linked also @ 2500 so its got room to go...what volts are you using??



What bios did you update to that gave you the issues?!?!?!? I've got the same board, don't know if you've seen what I've been talking about with bios issues or not. The best bios for this board for me has been BY FAR the 1604 version no matter what processor I've been using. There is a problem though with this bios for me it seems...I'm going to try yet again tonight just to make sure I've eliminated every single other problem it could be. I've been having absolutely horrible video performance (flash video kills my computer 100% dead performance wise) when using anything other than the 1903 or 2002 (beta) bios. I've been pulling my hair out testing every bios from 1604 all the way up to the 2002 beta along with 3-4 different video card drivers.

I've been limited to about 215Mhz bus speed with the 1903/2002 bios. With the 1604 I stopped testing after I hit 372Mhz bus speed...........

PM if you wanna put heads together and maybe we can figure out how many issues we have in common, or how to figure them out. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

updated guys


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 22, 2009)

hast thou forgoten me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> hast thou forgoten me



Link to post?  Sorry bro, is that I see on my phone and then update when I get home.  Sometimes I can forget one, sorry.


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone ever run these benches on stock speeds first, before seeing what they can get on an o/c?

I would just like to see how my stock system performs before I start overclocking.

I have an i7-860.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Time to change that avatar buddy 
I'm sure someone with a i7-860 can do you that favor and run theirs at stock.


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 22, 2009)

Well with some timing altering and 255fsb I drop 6/10 of a second finally kiling my old e8400 that I so dearly thought i missed now AMD has me back in their corner....its been a while, 939 was the last AMD I bought but now Im faithful again...P.O.S PC If I get some different ram you are on for a challenge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Sox,

I'll update when I get home.  At work right now dude


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Link to post?  Sorry bro, is that I see on my phone and then update when I get home.  Sometimes I can forget one, sorry.



here you are http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1670431&postcount=2474


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll update when I ge home, hope I don't forget


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 22, 2009)

I got a 5000+ Be I want to put against the other 3 guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

Trigger911 said:


> I got a 5000+ Be I want to put against the other 3 guys.



what you waiting for?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> here you are http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1670431&postcount=2474



Added


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 23, 2009)

heres my first run ... I need to talk to 3DSage so I can ask him about his settings....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

Trigger911 said:


> heres my first run ... I need to talk to 3DSage so I can ask him about his settings....



Thanks man, but I'll need a bigger screenshot dude


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 23, 2009)

ChiSox said:


> This is my 24/7 clocks(Haven't dialed in the timings) so far its on a Asus M3A32 MVP Deluxe.....I think I have more head room but the fsb and ram clocks are linked and Im not into pushing the ram higher If I had some 1200 sticks Id push for 14x275...Ive played with the timings a tad but the board will hang here and there, so I'd rather spend my time playing golf hahah...Im using a Xigmatech AIO and my temps are 44 cpu 37 core 1 37 core 2 max,
> I updated the bios and found that it wouldn't boot past 210?!?!?! So I reloaded 1604 bios just in case someone has this board and is running into oc probs
> 
> I think my HT is linked also @ 2500 so its got room to go...what volts are you using??



My 24/7 settings are 3.6ghz@1.37v in bios 1.39v in windows.  3.9ghz@1.52v in windows(1.5v bios) I am using a Xigy S1283 temps are 41c after crunching 100% for about 4 days and 42c while running Linpack for ~2hrs.That is with my 24/7 settings (3.6ghz@1.39v) i have the same problem with mine not going past 210 on my shitty board but it happens at random times. maybe it is a bug with the CPU it's self and not board? I would like to get some 1200 ram but i am stuck with the 800 because i have to spend ~$120 on a new PSU(considering one thats ~$140 just because its a modular seasonic )


----------



## Kethachdau (Dec 23, 2009)

new update


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry new one


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 23, 2009)

Trigger911 said:


> heres my first run ... I need to talk to 3DSage so I can ask him about his settings....




I had a few x2's, but your probably talking about the 5400.B.E. I maxed it out around 3.458GHZ, I was limited by my board though. 

It only allowed me to  max the voltage til 1.55V, it couldve benched at that speed if I had more JUICE

*3.458GHZ*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545199

Anyway heres the settings I used, not sure where my ram was though.
Multi x13
Bus Speed - 261
ht link- 1044

Run is on post #1422


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2009)

updated guys, thanks.

Thanks for the better screen shot trigger


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Time to change that avatar buddy


Done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 24, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> Done


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2009)

Here bro, you can bump me to 60th place :shadedshu
This thing does better than this but I don't fu^k around shutting programs down to run this.
Every thing is running in the back ground


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> Here bro, you can bump me to 60th place :shadedshu
> This thing does better than this but I don't fu^k around shutting programs down to run this.
> Every thing is running in the back ground
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091224/prime.jpg



I think you are referring to somebody with this post 


this looks like some good competition 

# Kei - AMD Phenom II 955 4032 MHz - 9.035
# FlanK3r - Phenom X4 955 4060 Mhz - 9.078
# fullinfusion - Phenom II 955 4050 MHz - 9.099


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you are referring to somebody with this post
> 
> 
> this looks like some good competition
> ...


na bro Im just asking to be moved up the ladder bro.... Till kei gets a AM3 board I;ll leave him alone lol... but really this CH III is really a different cat to clock bro! The voltages are my problem... AM2 vs AM3.... Today id chose the AM2 but no.... the memory benchmark in Everest Spanks the shit outta Kei's run...

Merry x-mas to all 
And if that offends someone.... well than MERRY CHRISTMAS to every one!!! heheh
Merry x-mas David


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> na bro Im just asking to be moved up the ladder bro.... Till kei gets a AM3 board I;ll leave him alone lol... but really this CH III is really a different cat to clock bro! The voltages are my problem... AM2 vs AM3.... Today id chose the AM2 but no.... the memory benchmark in Everest Spanks the shit outta Kei's run...
> 
> Merry x-mas to all
> And if that offends someone.... well than MERRY CHRISTMAS to every one!!! heheh
> Merry x-mas David



I was just messing around bro 

DDR3 rules dude   Merry Chirstmas to you and your family bro


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 25, 2009)

damn i'm pushed to 9th, looks like i got to break out the igoo and climb the ladder,

hey Cp, haven talked much, happy holidays to you and all of TPU!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Trigger911 said:


> I got a 5000+ Be I want to put against the other 3 guys.



I would offer to challenge you but sadly my 5kBE has seen its better days it can't even run 3.1ghz stable 24/7 anymore.  1.8v for high clock bench runs degrades the chip


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 25, 2009)

With these WPrime 32M runs you guys are doing, are you just setting the number of threads to whatever gives you the best results or are you using a particular number of threads(i.e 4)?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> With these WPrime 32M runs you guys are doing, are you just setting the number of threads to whatever gives you the best results or are you using a particular number of threads(i.e 4)?



number of threads is number of cores you have.
If you have a i7 that has HT it will be 8threads 
if you have a quad core without HT 4 threads
If you have a Dual 2 threads

I think you get where i am going


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay this is just a run with my i7-860 which is supposed to be at stock speeds, but it seems like ever since I updated the Bios on my Gigabyte P55A-UD5 motherboard, it now runs at stock i7-870 speeds.

Anyway . . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> damn i'm pushed to 9th, looks like i got to break out the igoo and climb the ladder,
> 
> hey Cp, haven talked much, happy holidays to you and all of TPU!



Yeah man, glad to see you around   Same to you and your family dude 



Chad Boga said:


> Okay this is just a run with my i7-860 which is supposed to be at stock speeds, but it seems like ever since I updated the Bios on my Gigabyte P55A-UD5 motherboard, it now runs at stock i7-870 speeds.
> 
> Anyway . . . .
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v46/JOSEPHSARANDOS/32M8ThreadsResult.jpg



Adding now, you got to do better than that though


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> na bro Im just asking to be moved up the ladder bro.... Till kei gets a AM3 board I;ll leave him alone lol... but really this CH III is really a different cat to clock bro! The voltages are my problem... AM2 vs AM3.... Today id chose the AM2 but no.... the memory benchmark in Everest Spanks the shit outta Kei's run...



Tonight I was sooooooo close to buying an ASUS 790GX board (what they had in the store)...I mean like close as in having it in my hand with 3 minutes til closing time lol. If they had had a 4Gb kit of DDR3 in stock that was at a 'normal' price I would be on full AM3 at this very moment.

All they had DDR3 left were a few 2Gb kits and a 4Gb Patriot Viper kit though that was $134 which is not what I'm looking for. I honestly nearly bought the 2Gb Corsair kit they had for $76, but I just can't see myself going back to 2Gb for any length of time...that and I would've sold that ram in less than a week anyway lol.

Once I'm on a full AM3 set I will absolutely be going for a sub 9 second run with my 955!



Chicken Patty said:


> I was just messing around bro
> 
> DDR3 rules dude   Merry Chirstmas to you and your family bro



Hell yea it does, when I look at my Everest results I smile.....and cry my eyes out looking at the difference in values between mine and Full's runs lol. Even when I had things up to 1221Mhz DDR2 it's still not on the same level.

I can however do 3Ghz northbridge on my processor even on this board.  I ran it for a while last night (1.30v) and didn't run into any problems yet. No idea if it will go higher yet or how much voltage it would take to get 100% stable, but the fact that it even does it that high on an AM2+ board is amazing!

Now I need someone to buy my AM2+ board and ram to cover the cost (or close) of me picking up the AM3 board/ram.

Kei


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

@KEI you gotta tweak more man, check out what I did with a AthlonX2 and PII 720, on AM2 board and some old school DDR2

Some Run of the mill Dominators





Some special HyperX's I took them up to 1160 CL5


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2009)

Yea I know, I didn't tweak anything on that run it was only a test to see if I could actually get to that ram speed at all. I was also only running a Northbridge speed of 2290Mhz when I can go up to 3000Mhz which would have made those results skyrocket upwards. I was just saying that I still would've been 'walked' by a nice run from Full on DDR3 lol. 

Awesome looking runs btw, I'm assuming your Northbridge speed is around 26-2700Mhz on that first one? How many Gigs of ram are you running when you achieved those numbers?

Kei


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

Kei said:


> Yea I know, I didn't tweak anything on that run it was only a test to see if I could actually get to that ram speed at all. I was also only running a Northbridge speed of 2290Mhz when I can go up to 3000Mhz which would have made those results skyrocket upwards. I was just saying that I still would've been 'walked' by a nice run from Full on DDR3 lol.
> 
> Awesome looking runs btw, I'm assuming your Northbridge speed is around 26-2700Mhz on that first one? How many Gigs of ram are you running when you achieved those numbers?
> 
> Kei



Oh, I wasnt really following the thread. I thought that was your max
Some ddr3 will definately walk, any of my runs.

Yes, Thanks ..NB speed was around 2800 on the 720, dont know the setting on the x2.
Both runs were on 2x1GB.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

does the NB speed make a big difference in this benchmark? I can run my NB on my X2 240 to ~2900 before it BSOD.most of the time i keep it around 2600-2700


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I had a few x2's, but your probably talking about the 5400.B.E. I maxed it out around 3.458GHZ, I was limited by my board though.
> 
> It only allowed me to  max the voltage til 1.55V, it couldve benched at that speed if I had more JUICE
> 
> ...





I was talking about the CPU that is marked as a 5000


----------



## bondhahnmrt85 (Dec 25, 2009)

AMD Athlon II X4 620
Biostar TA785GE 128
A-Data PC6400 2GB kit
Windows 7 build 7600 RTM x86


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

what are you using to cool that thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are you using to cool that thing



2nd that.


----------



## bondhahnmrt85 (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what are you using to cool that thing



I'm using LN2 

And dual core scores...

AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE
DFI LP DK 790GX-M2RS
Elixir PC6400 2GB kit


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

bondhahnmrt85 said:


> I'm using LN2
> 
> And dual core scores...
> 
> ...



Damn! thats good for 3rd spot on the dual core list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Added, good job man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you guys think of the new scoreboard?

Only changes apart from the obvious is no runs that had CPU's with cores disabled were allowed.  only unlocked cores.  Dual CPU systems were considered for the HT group as they had the same amount of threads for the run.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

it looks better.I like it this way


----------



## Kei (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm lovin it, makes more sense this way since things are broken down into nicer categories. 

Kei


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah , nice job CP looks awesome 

Looks like my Celery 430 got 4th place on the single core board


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

too bad i don't have any single core CPUs other then the P4 to play around with 
CP what if i shut off the HT on the P4 then will it be under the single core?


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> too bad i don't have any single core CPUs other then the P4 to play around with
> CP what if i shut off the HT on the P4 then will it be under the single core?



Hmm, that would be a good test. You have a 661 right?


BTW check out what I just got with my E5300 "R0" i did it on a burrowed P5KC (with nasty Vdroop), this cpu might get in the top 20 alongside my E7500

voltage set to 1.45V, bios , cpuz, and everest show 1.375








I cant wait to get my P5E3 DLX back up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

yes i have a 661 (3.6ghz stock) I am thinking about dropping it in the P35 board and giving it hell(the board supports P4s) but i will have to wait till i get some 1066 ram so i can get the bus speed up high.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes i have a 661 (3.6ghz stock) I am thinking about dropping it in the P35 board and giving it hell(the board supports P4s)



Cant those 661's hit 4.5GHZ on air, like its nothing?

I was bidding on one recently, but it got to high, so I just stopped myself

Yeah, I hate the fact that im really bus limited on this 800FSB cpu, cause I have some DDR3 on this board that can hit 1800+.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Cant those 661's hit 4.5GHZ on air, like its nothing?
> 
> I was bidding on one recently, but it got to high, so I just stopped myself



i think so. Mine did 4.2ghz on a ECS board with stock voltage cooled by a Tt V1 but wasn't stable for 24/7. So i would say 4.5ghz would be possible with a better board (ECS+610i=Epic fail for OCing) but the ECS board did get my E1500 to 2.86ghz 24/7 stable(crunching 24/7)

my ram i am running in the P35 is some cheap DDR2 400@1.8v that i have running at DDR2 7xx@2.1v


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it looks better.I like it this way



I agree 



Kei said:


> I'm lovin it, makes more sense this way since things are broken down into nicer categories.
> 
> Kei



I got tired of seeing the top 50 all i7's in the quad core division!



p_o_s_pc said:


> too bad i don't have any single core CPUs other then the P4 to play around with
> CP what if i shut off the HT on the P4 then will it be under the single core?



Thats why I have Single Core with HT and without 



3dsage said:


> Hmm, that would be a good test. You have a 661 right?
> 
> 
> BTW check out what I just got with my E5300 "R0" i did it on a burrowed P5KC (with nasty Vdroop), this cpu might get in the top 20 alongside my E7500
> ...



Adding now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

here you go bro i'm in the 19s now. I know i could do better if i took the time to tweak the ram. I could have ran it at 4-4-4-10 at that speed and voltage but didn't take the time to. Also look at the NB speed 3ghz  i had it running 3.1ghz but it would BSOD loading windows  also 4ghz run wouldn't happen without 1.65v and wasn't wanting to do that. Temps hit ~47c after wprime and ~35c idle


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go bro i'm in the 19s now. I know i could do better if i took the time to tweak the ram. I could have ran it at 4-4-4-10 at that speed and voltage but didn't take the time to. Also look at the NB speed 3ghz  i had it running 3.1ghz but it would BSOD loading windows  also 4ghz run wouldn't happen without 1.65v and wasn't wanting to do that. Temps hit ~47c after wprime and ~35c idle
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/19_95s.jpg



Good job buddy, updated 

# P4-630 - Core 2 Duo E7200 395 MHz - 19.780
# p_o_s_pc - Athlon II X2 240 3900 MHz - 19.953
# JBravo - Core 2 Duo E7200 3895 MHz - 20.015


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here you go bro i'm in the 19s now. I know i could do better if i took the time to tweak the ram. I could have ran it at 4-4-4-10 at that speed and voltage but didn't take the time to. Also look at the NB speed 3ghz  i had it running 3.1ghz but it would BSOD loading windows  also 4ghz run wouldn't happen without 1.65v and wasn't wanting to do that. Temps hit ~47c after wprime and ~35c idle
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/19_95s.jpg



great run but i wanna see you break this 



cdawall said:


> athlon II X2 250 regor core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> great run but i wanna see you break this



Just making sure it's on the list 

# BATOFF - Core 2 Duo E8400 4203 MHz - 18.36
*# cdawall - Athlon X2 250 4235 MHz - 18.438*
# 1Kurgan1 - Athlon II X2 240 4050 MHz - 18.490


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> great run but i wanna see you break this



i will see what i can do. I think my ram will do about that speed without a problem also. Not sure that i can get the cpu to do that. 
I see you lowered the HT and NB speed also. I will see what i can do. I am going to download AOD and K10stat.I have been doing everything in the bios to this point. Time to start setting in windows.What Vcore and NB voltage did you have to run?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i will see what i can do. I think my ram will do about that speed without a problem also. Not sure that i can get the cpu to do that.
> I see you lowered the HT and NB speed also. I will see what i can do. I am going to download AOD and K10stat.I have been doing everything in the bios to this point. Time to start setting in windows.What Vcore and NB voltage did you have to run?



I remember lowering HT and NB helped squeeze a bit more out of the CPU itself, which is the biggest change for any benchmark IMO.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

breaking that run isn't going to happen my chip just won't do it.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just making sure it's on the list
> 
> # BATOFF - Core 2 Duo E8400 4203 MHz - 18.36
> *# cdawall - Athlon X2 250 4235 MHz - 18.438*
> # 1Kurgan1 - Athlon II X2 240 4050 MHz - 18.490



i need to rerun this thing on DDR3 that was in my old crosshair II board



p_o_s_pc said:


> i will see what i can do. I think my ram will do about that speed without a problem also. Not sure that i can get the cpu to do that.
> I see you lowered the HT and NB speed also. I will see what i can do. I am going to download AOD and K10stat.I have been doing everything in the bios to this point. Time to start setting in windows.What Vcore and NB voltage did you have to run?



the chip clocked better with a higher bus speed than a higher multi try that to get it up higher as for voltages i was sitting in the 1.55-1.6v range on the cpu NV was running pretty normal



Chicken Patty said:


> I remember lowering HT and NB helped squeeze a bit more out of the CPU itself, which is the biggest change for any benchmark IMO.



HT on my chip is around stock and NB didn't want to crank on this chip so i left it were it was stable



p_o_s_pc said:


> breaking that run isn't going to happen my chip just won't do it.



i think you can set it outside and do the run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i need to rerun this thing on DDR3 that was in my old crosshair II board
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, what I meant by lowering was either slightly below stock or leaving at stock.  I remember I tried running mines at 1.8GHz at times.  But stock did best.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not going to push it anymore i don't want to take away anymore crunching/folding time.I also don't want to kill anything as i have only had this rig running for less then a week


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

What temps is an i7-860 supposed to be running on when you do stuff as simple as internet browsing?

My temps are sitting on approx 50 degrees centrigrade on all 4 cores, whether I am internet browsing or just sitting in front of my screen doing nothing.

I am wondering if I properly fitted the stock heatsink, but will be acquiring a Noctura heatsink/fan combo within a week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> What temps is an i7-860 supposed to be running on when you do stuff as simple as internet browsing?
> 
> My temps are sitting on approx 50 degrees centrigrade on all 4 cores, whether I am internet browsing or just sitting in front of my screen doing nothing.
> 
> I am wondering if I properly fitted the stock heatsink, but will be acquiring a Noctura heatsink/fan combo within a week.



i7 run really hot bro.  At least the 920's can go up to 100ºc.  To me perfect temps is under 80ºc, but 90ºc is the highest I'll go.


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> i7 run really hot bro.  At least the 920's can go up to 100ºc.  To me perfect temps is under 80ºc, but 90ºc is the highest I'll go.


I know the Socket 1366 i7's run hot, but I thought the Socket 1156's would run a lot cooler.

I tried the Intel Burn test and my setup failed it and RealTemp was showing that my cores were running as high as 92ºc, that is why I wanted to find out what other people's stock speeds were and why I want to get a good air cooler to replace the intel heatsink/fan combo.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, what I meant by lowering was either slightly below stock or leaving at stock.  I remember I tried running mines at 1.8GHz at times.  But stock did best.



pretty much what i have been doing



p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not going to push it anymore i don't want to take away anymore crunching/folding time.I also don't want to kill anything as i have only had this rig running for less then a week



killing things isn't fun 



Chad Boga said:


> I know the Socket 1366 i7's run hot, but I thought the Socket 1156's would run a lot cooler.
> 
> I tried the Intel Burn test and my setup failed it and RealTemp was showing that my cores were running as high as 92ºc, that is why I wanted to find out what other people's stock speeds were and why I want to get a good air cooler to replace the intel heatsink/fan combo.



thats about right for the stock intel HSF the noctua combo will get you much better temps


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> pretty much what i have been doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chad, here is what a good air cooler will do.  This thing has been running 100% load non stop for the past month I would say.  I don't even stop crunching during gaming.  Look at my temps.

It's a little hot in my room right now, the A/C vent was closed.


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> thats about right for the stock intel HSF


But shouldn't I be able to pass the Intel Burn test then, if this is a test Intel does before releasing their CPU's onto consumers?



Chicken Patty said:


> Chad, here is what a good air cooler will do.  This thing has been running 100% load non stop for the past month I would say.  I don't even stop crunching during gaming.  Look at my temps.
> 
> It's a little hot in my room right now, the A/C vent was closed.


What air cooler do you have?

EDIT: I just checked your System Specs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> killing things isn't fun


I don't think you saw this 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31317&d=1260411008


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> But shouldn't I be able to pass the Intel Burn test then, if this is a test Intel does before releasing their CPU's onto consumers?
> 
> 
> What air cooler do you have?
> ...



There are lots of cooler that are very economic.

can't go wrong with the TRUE http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexrevc.html

Either my cooler, or this one will be the best performers though.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/no6durafor13.html


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't think you saw this
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31317&d=1260411008



how did you burn that? i have frozen boards, gotten water on boards and i have never burnt one...hell i put 3way xfire on a board with a 510w PSU and didn't do that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> how did you burn that? i have frozen boards, gotten water on boards and i have never burnt one...hell i put 3way xfire on a board with a 510w PSU and didn't do that!



Power outtages have my EVGA and my PCP&C PSU looking like that, both are in need of RMA, board is still running though as you saw from my last screenshot.  Board just has a dead ram slot.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Power outtages have my EVGA and my PCP&C PSU looking like that, both are in need of RMA, board is still running though as you saw from my last screenshot.  Board just has a dead ram slot.



ouch will they rma it with burn marks on it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> how did you burn that? i have frozen boards, gotten water on boards and i have never burnt one...hell i put 3way xfire on a board with a 510w PSU and didn't do that!



not too sure i was running SLI'ed 8800GT's @700/1800/900 24/7 folding X2 4200+@3.1ghz (10x300)@1.36v 24/7 crunching ramDDR1000@2.2v. running it was a 650w Silverstone 
I don't think that would cause too much stress considering what it was running.They are burnt on both 12v lines leading in. The PSU tested out fine so idk what caused it. Maybe it was just because of the cheap shitty biostar board.

EDIT:Biostar would hav RMAed it if it wasn't over a year old(by 1month) and Silverstone didn't even answer back on the RMA. Don't buy a Silverstone for there service because it doesn't seem to have one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> ouch will they rma it with burn marks on it?



They are not as bad as Tim's though, not near half of that.  however, I don't know.  I'll give it a shot though.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not too sure i was running SLI'ed 8800GT's @700/1800/900 24/7 folding X2 4200+@3.1ghz (10x300)@1.36v 24/7 crunching ramDDR1000@2.2v. running it was a 650w Silverstone



hmmm thats crazy...



Chicken Patty said:


> They are not as bad as Tim's though, not near half of that.  however, I don't know.  I'll give it a shot though.



they can't really say much i guess its not like you did it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hmmm thats crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> they can't really say much i guess its not like you did it



True, plus it's got a dead RAM slot, that's just poor manufacturing


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> True, plus it's got a dead RAM slot, that's just poor manufacturing



just have them crosship then they cant do anything


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Either my cooler, *or this one will be the best performers though.*
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/no6durafor13.html


Heh, I was going to ask you about that Cooler, have you read this review?

http://www.guru3d.com/article/noctua-nh-d14-review/1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> Heh, I was going to ask you about that Cooler, have you read this review?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/noctua-nh-d14-review/1



That thing is a monster, and if you are able to fit three high flow fans, holy


----------



## Chad Boga (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That thing is a monster, and if you are able to fit three high flow fans, holy


Will it make Water Cooling obsolete?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

Chad Boga said:


> Will it make Water Cooling obsolete?



no, don't think so, but it's definitely making it harder for people to go water.  No longer justifies the cost.  I ditched my water setup for my cooler.  At daily clocks my water setup did slightly better by 2-3ºc.  But at benching clocks my cooler does better by 8-10ºc   Of course, something there was wrong, maybe needed stronger pump or something.

A high end water setup will do better, but will cost probably 2 or 3x more than a high end cooler.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> no, don't think so, but it's definitely making it harder for people to go water.  No longer justifies the cost.  I ditched my water setup for my cooler.  At daily clocks my water setup did slightly better by 2-3ºc.  But at benching clocks my cooler does better by 8-10ºc   Of course, something there was wrong, maybe needed stronger pump or something.
> 
> A high end water setup will do better, but will cost probably 2 or 3x more than a high end cooler.



the only water i have had that does better than that cooler was my old setup that was pretty much a dual loop shoved into one

BIX240 2x rulian science high flows in a pull config
MCR320 5x yate loons in push pull on it
laing D5 vario@max
aquaxtreme MP05 pro (modded AM2 mounts)
1/2" tubing all the way around

i can't find any pics of it right now though....but lets put it this way i hit 3.9ghz stable on a phenom 945BE ES with 1.7v thru the cpu


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

hehe running me some old school








got it up a little higher not bad for 4 dimms of ram and an ancient setup







specs:
2x512mb samsung TCCC+2x256mb infineon CE-5
120GB+80GB WD IDE drives
DFI NF4 infinity
Athlon 64 3000+ venice E6 (stock cooler)
MSI 8400GS 256mb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> hehe running me some old school
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091227/wprime.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice to see a run with a Athlon    run added.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice to see a run with a Athlon    run added.



a socket 939 on top of all that 

going to give 2.8ghz a try tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

cdawall said:


> a socket 939 on top of all that
> 
> going to give 2.8ghz a try tomorrow



Keep us posted


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone know what SAFE 24/7 NB voltage is for a Athlon II X2? i am running 1.3v@2880mhz so far stable just want to make sure its safe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> anyone know what SAFE 24/7 NB voltage is for a Athlon II X2? i am running 1.3v@2880mhz so far stable just want to make sure its safe



If I'm not wrong, about 1.3-1.35v is max safe voltage.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I'm not wrong, about 1.3-1.35v is max safe voltage.



i have been worried about going over 1.27v(max AOD allows) and i can't seem to find anything on it.So that helped put my mind at ease. I will enjoy the added boost that the higher NB,ram and HT speeds bring


----------



## Asylum (Dec 29, 2009)

Heres one for me.
The voltage is high....I was tring to go for 4.6Ghz with ht on but couldnt do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres one for me.
> The voltage is high....I was tring to go for 4.6Ghz with ht on but couldnt do it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091229/wprime.png



Good run, added.  Have you tried bumping your ICH voltage a bit and raising your PCI-E frequency just a few MHz?  That made all the difference in the world for me when pushing high BCLK.


----------



## Asylum (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run, added.  Have you tried bumping your ICH voltage a bit and raising your PCI-E frequency just a few MHz?  That made all the difference in the world for me when pushing high BCLK.



Yea i tried that....It will get up to 4.58Ghz with ht on but nothing higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yea i tried that....It will get up to 4.58Ghz with ht on but nothing higher.



hmm, that's still not a bad clock at all.  Were you able to complete a run at 4.58Ghz?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hmm, that's still not a bad clock at all.  Were you able to complete a run at 4.58Ghz?



Yea but the score was higher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Yea but the score was higher.



I had that happen to me when I had signs of instability.  How were temps?  You can try adding a notch or two more of vcore if temps allow.  For a few runs that won't hurt the CPU.  that might get you 4.6ghz stable.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new Year!

Here's a new run, jumped up a few spots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Happy new Year!
> 
> Here's a new run, jumped up a few spots.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/18407.jpg



Happy new year to you too!   Scoreboard updated.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Bump me up bro!!! 
and btw I haven't shut anything off


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll update when I get home dude.  You making me work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

UPDATED


# fullinfusion - Phenom II 955 4115 MHz - 9.019
# Kei - AMD Phenom II 955 4032 MHz - 9.035


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll update when I get home dude.  You making me work


Always lol!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED
> 
> 
> # fullinfusion - Phenom II 955 4115 MHz - 9.019
> # Kei - AMD Phenom II 955 4032 MHz - 9.035


Kei better pull up his skirt hahahaha.... I have low outside temps on my side lol....I seen my mobo temp -1c tonight D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Kei better pull up his skirt hahahaha.... I have low outside temps on my side lol....I seen my mobo temp -1c tonight D



shut down everything, should improve your run bro


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm SOOOOOO getting my Corsair H50 back as soon as possible....you wait until I have some good DDR3 Full!!!!!  

Kei


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED
> 
> 
> # fullinfusion - Phenom II 955 4115 MHz - 9.019
> # Kei - AMD Phenom II 955 4032 MHz - 9.035



IT BURNS IT BURNS!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm SOOOOOO getting my Corsair H50 back as soon as possible....you wait until I have some good DDR3 Full!!!!!
> 
> Kei





Kei said:


> IT BURNS IT BURNS!!!!!



Friendly competition is the best   Did you'll forget I am getting my CPU hopefully today, if not early next week?  Get ready to be PWned!  Not really, I have some not great RAM.


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

le eff (that's French for "you son of a !#&*^$%@$*&(%$*&" ...exact translation)

I totally forgot about that...and I just convinced you to buy that H50!?! You know...on second though it was actually kinda crappy and you should just stick with the stock cooler which is MORE than adequate to eclipse my score. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> le eff (that's French for "you son of a !#&*^$%@$*&(%$*&" ...exact translation)
> 
> I totally forgot about that...and I just convinced you to buy that H50!?! You know...on second though it was actually kinda crappy and you should just stick with the stock cooler which is MORE than adequate to eclipse my score.
> 
> Kei



I got this cooler here for now that'll help in the @ss kicking!


----------



## Kei (Jan 2, 2010)

I was thinking so crazy yesterday that I almost booted up the old AM2+ setup just to use the Corsair on it and turn off all the heat and open a window just so you guys couldn't beat me. 

Then I realized a problem.....I sold all the ram already and the board is already boxed up. 

Hopefully some good DDR3 and this board will help me finally get that 8 second range I've been chasing.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> I was thinking so crazy yesterday that I almost booted up the old AM2+ setup just to use the Corsair on it and turn off all the heat and open a window just so you guys couldn't beat me.
> 
> Then I realized a problem.....I sold all the ram already and the board is already boxed up.
> 
> ...



Yeah your 8sec run is just a tweak or two away.  With the new RAM you'll do it


----------



## shevanel (Jan 2, 2010)

meh.. first run on i5 750 .. I'll get it faster...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

updated.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 2, 2010)

4ghz.. now off to work..

i'm impressed with the heatkiller 3.0 wb.. small ftt's cant break 50c


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> 4ghz.. now off to work..
> 
> i'm impressed with the heatkiller 3.0 wb.. small ftt's cant break 50c
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100102/i750at4g.jpg



Much better run bro   Updated.


----------



## loften (Jan 3, 2010)

first run??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2010)

loften said:


> first run??



Thanks for posting bro and welcome to TPU.  Is it possible to get me a more readable screenshot?  Thanks bro, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## loften (Jan 3, 2010)

testing


----------



## loften (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## loften (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks,,  oh by the way coodiggy is my little brother


----------



## loften (Jan 4, 2010)

try 2 did not make it through so i had to up some volts a little.. i did not run any stability tests


----------



## Binge (Jan 4, 2010)

It's obviously in need of something.  For the OC that time isn't good at all   Keep trying man and the best of luck to ya!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2010)

loften said:


> thanks,,  oh by the way coodiggy is my little brother



seen him around here, don't think I ever talk to him on here though.  good to know 



loften said:


> try 2 did not make it through so i had to up some volts a little.. i did not run any stability tests
> [url]http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6043/better2.jpg[/URL] [url]http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/better2.jpg/1/w800.png[/URL]



Added



Binge said:


> It's obviously in need of something.  For the OC that time isn't good at all   Keep trying man and the best of luck to ya!



yeah you are right.

loften, did you install the libraries in wprime?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 4, 2010)

*wPrime results*

Thought I'd give this a go too






Did some quick testing over the last few days & noticed that RAM speed isn't really important to wPrime. Latency, however, does make a difference.

Guess I'll be testing my system with reduced latency for better wPrime results


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Thought I'd give this a go too
> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4639/wprime3913reducedlatenc.jpg
> 
> Did some quick testing over the last few days & noticed that RAM speed isn't really important to wPrime. Latency, however, does make a difference.
> ...



Interesting, thanks for the observation.  Your score has been added.


----------



## loften (Jan 6, 2010)

i just down loaded extracted and installed it.. is there something special to do to make it run any different? a link on to how to configure it or??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

loften said:


> i just down loaded extracted and installed it.. is there something special to do to make it run any different? a link on to how to configure it or??



When you install the libraries it actually runs slower at least for i7.  Not sure how i5 is affected by it.


----------



## loften (Jan 6, 2010)

so which wprime should i install?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

loften said:


> so which wprime should i install?



I use 1.55 as it's the only one that HWBot accepts, but you can try the newer one which is 2.0.  I don't know of any tweaks to this, if there even is any.  Just open, and run.  Make sure you set the amount of threads to 4 also.


----------



## loften (Jan 6, 2010)

ok thanks.. i was using 2.0, i will try 1.55 and see if there is any difference on my machine..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

loften said:


> ok thanks.. i was using 2.0, i will try 1.55 and see if there is any difference on my machine..



Give it a go and see what's up.


----------



## loften (Jan 6, 2010)

i ran 1.55 4 or 5 times and it is about a half second slower every run..
on version 2.0 after messing with latencies the fastest time i was able to get was only a few points lower then the one i put up there last....  maybe something is running in my background that is keeping my score from going lower, maybe 750 being 4 threads compaired to 8 thread 860's are just this much slower. maybe my memory sux.. i don't know.. i would like to see some other 750 runs besides the 2 others up there.. someone post some up please..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

loften said:


> i ran 1.55 4 or 5 times and it is about a half second slower every run..
> on version 2.0 after messing with latencies the fastest time i was able to get was only a few points lower then the one i put up there last....  maybe something is running in my background that is keeping my score from going lower, maybe 750 being 4 threads compaired to 8 thread 860's are just this much slower. maybe my memory sux.. i don't know.. i would like to see some other 750 runs besides the 2 others up there.. someone post some up please..



I wouldn't worry soo much if it's slower than it should blah blah blah as long as the PC performs correctly for what you use it for.  However, at least to me it does bother me when it is slower than the average   Hopefully more peeps post some runs.


When you did your runs did you set the thread count to 4?


----------



## OpethiaN (Jan 6, 2010)

okay these r my two rigs!!!
i7 920 @ 3.576 Ghz(170x21) with intel dx58so + kingston 1333mhz ram 2x1gb in dual channel!
wprime 7.109 win xp





e5200 @ 4.169 Ghz (333x12.5) with xfx 650i ultra corsair xms2
wprime 18.594 win xp


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 6, 2010)

IDK but your on your E5200 rig, your 12V rail seems to flux to low its at 10.32V. That cant be good.
Nice runs though, Your right behind my e5300 run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice runs dude, when I get home I'll update the leaderboard. I'm on the phone righ now.


----------



## OpethiaN (Jan 6, 2010)

no its mobo issue!
im getting stable 12v on intel dx58so with same psu!!!
n thankx for appreciation!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys nice runs. Just dropping a note on Something i am trying.
I installed Innovation Cooling 7 Diamond CPU Thermal Paste IC7 a
couple of days ago and i just had to share how well this stuff works.
I have lost right at 5c at idle and about 10c on load. I was using 
AS5 and had a perfectly nice spread when i removed the water block.
I wanted to share this and maybe be able to help some of you with temps.
Idle = 28-30
Load = 69-72
Ambient = 22c

Innovation Cooling 7 Diamond CPU Thermal Compound

    * Mfr Part Number: IC7
    * Runs 3.38 Degrees C Cooler than Arctic Silver 5
    * Each tube of IC Diamond Thermal grease contains 7 carats of micronized diamond with diamond particle loadings @ 94% by weight.
    * Tight particle distributions 
    * Non Capacitive Non Electrically Conductive 
    * Silicone free
    * Thermal Conductance: 4.5 W/m-K
    * 1.5g Tube


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Hey guys nice runs. Just dropping a note on Something i am trying.
> I installed Innovation Cooling 7 Diamond CPU Thermal Paste IC7 a
> couple of days ago and i just had to share how well this stuff works.
> I have lost right at 5c at idle and about 10c on load. I was using
> ...



Damn dude, how you been man?  I haven't seen you around here in a a while.  Glad to see you stop by and share this info with us.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

OpethiaN said:


> okay these r my two rigs!!!
> i7 920 @ 3.576 Ghz(170x21) with intel dx58so + kingston 1333mhz ram 2x1gb in dual channel!
> wprime 7.109 win xp
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2upg5jp.jpg
> ...



Updated bro   That i7 needs to go higher though bro


----------



## Munki (Jan 7, 2010)

nvm. Works if I run it as admin


----------



## sapetto (Jan 7, 2010)

Got my Quad today and i am posting a quick try. Don't know if i can do 500fsb and what voltage i need for 4ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll add this a soon as I get home


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 8, 2010)

Phenom 550 BE unlocked


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Phenom 550 BE unlocked



UPDATED.

you are just out of the top 5 for quads without HT 

4- Yukikaze - Core 2 Extreme QX9775 0000 MHz - 7.250 - Quickest Socket 771
5- sno.lcn - Core 2 Extreme QX9650 5235 MHz - 7.270 - Quickest Socket 775
6- rickss69 - Phenom II 550 (four cores) 5016 MHz MHz - 7.359


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 8, 2010)

Typical i7 920 @ 4.2 score







Slower than my fastest, but figured I'd add more to this thread anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Johnny.  How come you don't try for a better one?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 8, 2010)

lazy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> lazy



pansy


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

yo Bro I finally hit the sub 9 sec category.

Please update my score mate 






PS.. Kei better work a tad harder now lol.... I have the polar air helping me out tonight


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

please update Bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Great effin' run bro 

UPDATED.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great effin' run bro
> 
> UPDATED.


beter update one more time bro.... sorry
I been testing and remembered some mods dont like multi posts lol


Post #2707 bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> beter update one more time bro.... sorry
> I been testing and remembered some mods dont like multi posts lol
> 
> 
> Post #2707 bro



Done.

here, I'll give you some homework.  These are clocked lower than you too! :shadedshu

adam99leit - Core i5 750 4104 MHz - 8.237
shevanel - Core i5 750 4002 MHz - 8.300


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Done.
> 
> here, I'll give you some homework.  These are clocked lower than you too! :shadedshu
> 
> ...


you 1st....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Umm you should bump me up to 18th spot bro! im faster by a bit but I'll forgive ya mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you 1st....



I can't bench for a bit.  Need to put new cooler on, and need to get new HDD so I can install fresh copy of W7.  Right now I'm using same install of that one when I had the i7. 


fullinfusion said:


> Umm you should bump me up to 18th spot bro! im faster by a bit but I'll forgive ya mate



Fixed   Shit happens.


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

*Air cooling isn't giving up just yet...*

I've finally reached my goal of breaking into the 8's with my PII 955. 

I'm still working on the efficiency of it all, to see what works the best together in order to get the fastest time possible. I'm 90% certain that if I had spent a little more time doing runs at this setting I could've had a slightly quicker time maybe 8.90 or so, but it's late and I was in kind of a hurry to get as much testing configs as I could. Also managed to get my SuperPi time down to 16.754s with a few quick runs so far.

Either way...air cooling hasn't given up just yet. 






Kei

4.075Ghz Cpu
2.926Ghz Northbridge
1672Mhz  cas8 ram (not done cas7 runs yet)


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice score 

How come CPU-z's not showing the FSB etc.?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> I've finally reached my goal of breaking into the 8's with my PII 955.
> 
> I'm still working on the efficiency of it all, to see what works the best together in order to get the fastest time possible. I'm 90% certain that if I had spent a little more time doing runs at this setting I could've had a slightly quicker time maybe 8.90 or so, but it's late and I was in kind of a hurry to get as much testing configs as I could. Also managed to get my SuperPi time down to 16.754s with a few quick runs so far.
> 
> ...



Updated.  Congrats on finally hitting the 8's


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Nice score
> 
> How come CPU-z's not showing the FSB etc.?



When I'm doing really quick testing I just load up safe mode instead of waiting for full windows to load. Sadly in safe mode cpu-z doesn't show full information. I was at 209*19.5 cpu, 14x northbridge, 10x ht link, and 1600Mhz ram divider.

@ Full

Congrats on joining the 8 second club too, you've got some sweet clocks going over there...not sure yet if I can match them on air cooling, but I'm damn sure gonna try.  

@ CP

........make it happen, we know you're workin on throttling us both. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

I had done some wPrime runs but they sucked so I blamed it on the OS.  I'm still using the same install as when I had the i7.  But I noticed that in the BIOS the "AUTO" feature had set the RAM to run at 2T.  I went in and set everything manually.  I'll see how it does now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> When I'm doing really quick testing I just load up safe mode instead of waiting for full windows to load. Sadly in safe mode cpu-z doesn't show full information. I was at 209*19.5 cpu, 14x northbridge, 10x ht link, and 1600Mhz ram divider.
> 
> @ Full
> 
> ...



Hey thanks man and you too. but safe mode? isn't that in a sense cheating lol.... I gotta try that some other day.  Today is movie day yayyyyy

and David is going to hammer us


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey thanks man and you too. but safe mode? isn't that in a sense cheating lol.... I gotta try that some other day.  Today is movie day yayyyyy
> 
> and David is going to hammer us



lol...wouldn't using water against air be like cheating too   (then again sno.lcn blitzes us all with his super extreme cooling lol)

You can do the samething inside full windows too, you just have to spend the time to shut the other programs down...I like safe mode better for being lazy lol.

Kei


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol...wouldn't using water against air be like cheating too   (then again sno.lcn blitzes us all with his super extreme cooling lol)
> 
> You can do the samething inside full windows too, you just have to spend the time to shut the other programs down...I like safe mode better for being lazy lol.
> 
> Kei


haha I hear ya...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Well first shot at just over 3.6 GHz.  I think it's on par considering it's a very loose run.  NB at stock, RAM very loose... you get the point.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

All I did was run it again, got quicker...


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 9, 2010)

Shouldn't the timings be 9-9-9-24, rather than 9-9-9-25?
Seems odd?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Shouldn't the timings be 9-9-9-24, rather than 9-9-9-25?
> Seems odd?



That's what the BIOS set it at, I'll get around to tweaking it, this was just a shakedown run, seems to be pretty promising.  I'm on the low side of the tens and I have yet to tweak anything.  

BTW guys, I just got my Megahalem mounting kit, I'll be putting that one very soon


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet results so far  I'm scared of that wicked looking cpu cooler....

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> Sweet results so far  I'm scared of that wicked looking cpu cooler....
> 
> Kei



Which one?  The Mega?  I'm shutting down the rig to swap coolers now.  The Xiggy is going into the QX and the Mega will give the Phenom Mega good temps


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which one?  The Mega?  I'm shutting down the rig to swap coolers now.  The Xiggy is going into the QX and the Mega will give the Phenom Mega good temps



*THE MEGA!* 

Hmmm....maybe I'll pick up some sandpaper today and finally lap my very in need of lapping 955 + V8

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> *THE MEGA!*
> 
> Hmmm....maybe I'll pick up some sandpaper today and finally lap my very in need of lapping 955 + V8
> 
> Kei



Well, the Mega dropped about 12-14ºc over the Xiggy.  God I love this damn cooler!


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, the Mega dropped about 12-14ºc over the Xiggy.  God I love this damn cooler!



*WHAT THE ****!!!!* 

How much is that thing again....what are your temps with it versus the Xiggy? Should I be buying one of these........

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Kei said:


> *WHAT THE ****!!!!*
> 
> How much is that thing again....what are your temps with it versus the Xiggy? Should I be buying one of these........
> 
> Kei



The Xiggy reach 54-56ºc crunching non stop at full load.

The Mega....







I will say one thing though.  The mounting mechanism's that Prolimatech uses are amazing.  The Intel one for the socket 1366/1156/775 is the same one and it's so easy and well done.  The AM2/AM2+/AM3 one is also amazing.  It brings a new backplate, and the hold down has four mounting holes.  This way you can rotate the cooler only and not the actual mechanism.  I got some pics, but I'll upload them later.  Feeling a bit lazy right now


----------



## bondhahnmrt85 (Jan 10, 2010)

Update score for Quad Core... *6,942 sec*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

bondhahnmrt85 said:


> Update score for Quad Core... *6,942 sec*
> 
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7892/wprime32mw.jpg



Updated, you are now the quickest Quad without HT, congrats man


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jan 10, 2010)

What cooling was that done on?  Have to be sub zero right.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Update

Still same as earlier runs, very loose.  Have not touched RAM/NB.  As a matter of fact the only thing I've done to achieve this run was raise multi and a few clicks on vcore   THis setup looks promising, just need to tweak it.  The last run max temp reach during run was 38ºc.  I love my cooler!


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

OK.. how many clicks on the vcore?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> OK.. how many clicks on the vcore?



Like three or four or something.  I already forgot


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Like three or four or something.  I already forgot



OK, I hate you


I'm going to have to look at maybe replacing this mobo then


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> OK, I hate you
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to look at maybe replacing this mobo then



Yeah, this CPU seems to be clocking very good for the voltage.  So far 3.8 GHz on stock voltage.  Let's see how it does at 3.9GHz next.


----------



## Kei (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Update
> 
> Still same as earlier runs, very loose.  Have not touched RAM/NB.  As a matter of fact the only thing I've done to achieve this run was raise multi and a few clicks on vcore   THis setup looks promising, just need to tweak it.  The last run max temp reach during run was 38ºc.  I love my cooler!



I hate you AND especially your cooler.  

I did a few more runs today, but the quickest run of the day was foiled by an error before I saved the results.  I SHOULD be posting an 8.83s run but instead I'll just post a barely better run from yesterday's time. This run was done with the northbridge still stock and the ram at 1333Mhz. I'm done running for today so I don't pull my hair out trying to find the best combination for a golden run...wil resume craziness tomorrow. Air cooling is still rockin out pretty well even without being lapped or clicking the buy button on the shopping cart 

I think it's about time I start thinking about looking at some other bios versions, because I think this one just might be holding me back a little thinking back to some very early testing with this board.

Oh yea...again a quicker SuperPi run as well.  (done at 2.6 or 2.8Ghz NB can't remember which)

Kei

(CP you should've never shown me that damn cooler lol...now I'm staring at a newegg cart like a hawk)

*EDIT: Did another run still Northbridge at stock and 1333Mhz ram speed and scored a better result. Pic updated to reflect the new score.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Kei said:


> I hate you AND especially your cooler.
> 
> I did a few more runs today, but the quickest run of the day was foiled by an error before I saved the results.  I SHOULD be posting an 8.83s run but instead I'll just post a barely better run from yesterday's time. This run was done with the northbridge still stock and the ram at 1333Mhz. I'm done running for today so I don't pull my hair out trying to find the best combination for a golden run...wil resume craziness tomorrow. Air cooling is still rockin out pretty well even without being lapped or clicking the buy button on the shopping cart
> 
> ...



Great run bro, updated.  Try it again tomrorow, I'm sure you'll get that better run again


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great run bro, updated.  Try it again tomrorow, I'm sure you'll get that better run again



Thanks, I almost teared up when I saw 8.83s on the screen.....then I did tear up when it was snatched away from me. 

Kei


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a nice run of the P4@4.5ghz but i don't have the HDD plugged into anything so i can't get it off of it.. i will get it later


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 11, 2010)

*World Record Holder* 


http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=905839


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> *World Record Holder*
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=905839



Everyone give this mother trucker their thanks for an AWESOME result.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 11, 2010)

It won't last tho...it was approved back before the bot was revised. New rules in place and it already has been picked to death the past two hours lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

rick,

that run was already up there, it's 31st in the dual core leaderboard.  Great run though


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> rick,
> 
> that run was already up there, it's 31st in the dual core leaderboard.  Great run though



I know Chicken...I'm just basking in the glory while it lasts lol. Who knows if it will come my way again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I know Chicken...I'm just basking in the glory while it lasts lol. Who knows if it will come my way again.



No problem with me bro   enjoy it!


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 11, 2010)

32M - 15.382 Sec (2500 MHz Yorkfield) Q8300 2.5GHZ

Sorry didnt feel like goin thru the screen shot crap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry buddy but I'll need a screenshot man.  Minimum wprime and cpuz


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 12, 2010)

K well here you go then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> K well here you go then.
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/mi1hdu.jpg



Thanks man, updated.  Why no overclock?


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 13, 2010)

Well its kind of a pain to OC when you have to use FSB and not the multiplier itself..

i can only do a max of about 2.6GHZ or a lil under, about 345x7.5, anything higher and the system becomes unstable and freezes.. i read of a pretty good OC on it but i dont know if i want to try again, already had to replace my motherboard after trying to get a decent OC on this CPU, even though this board is better in a sense i dont want to push it..

Went from an eVGA 750i SLI to an XFX 750i SLI Extreme Edition. but yeah i wouldnt know where to begin and would rather not risk another motherboard, atleast until i get the RMA back from the eVGA board 

Plus XFX Recommends using nVidia's OC'ing software, which thats where i can get to 345, but XFX's OC'ing is a lil different then what eVGA's was when it came to BIOS. it seems i may have to mess with the voltages to actually get a stable OC but as i said, id rather not push it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> Well its kind of a pain to OC when you have to use FSB and not the multiplier itself..
> 
> i can only do a max of about 2.6GHZ or a lil under, about 345x7.5, anything higher and the system becomes unstable and freezes.. i read of a pretty good OC on it but i dont know if i want to try again, already had to replace my motherboard after trying to get a decent OC on this CPU, even though its better in a sense i dont want to push it..
> 
> ...



If you don't feel comfortable doing so it's better you don't.  Just my two cents.


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 13, 2010)

Well i wouldnt have a problem doing it if i didnt have to mess with the voltages, which is why i prefer the software way of overclocking.

But i believe i busted my previous MB's memory controller trying to OC. POST wouldnt get passed the memory check no matter what RAM i tried with, thus why i had to get a new board. cleared the onboard CMOS after the PC wouldnt boot, wasnt after until i cleared the CMOS it started doing that.

eh owell. think ill stick with OC'ing my GPU, least that isnt a pain lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> Well i wouldnt have a problem doing it if i didnt have to mess with the voltages, which is why i prefer the software way of overclocking.
> 
> But i believe i busted my previous MB's memory controller trying to OC. POST wouldnt get passed the memory check no matter what RAM i tried with, thus why i had to get a new board. cleared the onboard CMOS after the PC wouldnt boot, wasnt after until i cleared the CMOS it started doing that.
> 
> eh owell. think ill stick with OC'ing my GPU, least that isnt a pain lol.



Any CPU you can get a decent overclock with on stock voltages.  At least 300-400 MHz


----------



## YahooElite (Jan 13, 2010)

well not this one with normal means apparently unless im doin something wrong..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2010)

YahooElite said:


> well not this one with normal means apparently unless im doin something wrong..



There's a lot of stuff to it man, disabling power saving features, fan controls and stuff.  Lotta stuff to it.


----------



## zentropa5 (Jan 16, 2010)

W5580 Xeon

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32139&stc=1&d=1263610134


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

zentropa5 said:


> W5580 Xeon
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32139&stc=1&d=1263610134



This is with Dual CPU's correct?  I can see the CPUz tab where it says selection is not greyed out.  Please confirm


----------



## zentropa5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is with Dual CPU's correct?  I can see the CPUz tab where it says selection is not greyed out.  Please confirm



Yes that is correct dual processor. I work at home with this machine, but also wanted to see what it could do 

Too bad I cant overclock it.


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2010)

It is with dual CPUs.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Binge said:


> It is with dual CPUs.



Figured.  I gotta figure out what category to put him.  I'll have to make one for dual CPU's I guess.



added, what you'll think???

Multiple CPU's

   1. zentropa5 - 2x Xeon W5580 3325 MHz - 4.359
   2. Yukikaze - 2x Core 2 Extreme QX9775 3800 MHz - 5.531


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Seems fair 
You may want to just call it Multi CPUs
(no apostrophe either - it's a plural after all )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Seems fair


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually (being picky here), looking at the setup..
HT = Hyper Transport (native to AMD, of course)
HTT = Hyper-Threading Technology (native to Intel, of course)
Furthermore, a PII is a Pentium II, rather than a Phenom II

So there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Actually (being picky here), looking at the setup..
> HT = Hyper Transport (native to AMD, of course)
> HTT = Hyper-Threading Technology (native to Intel, of course)
> Furthermore, a PII is a Pentium II, rather than a Phenom II
> ...



Dammit man!!!  You making me work.  I'll change it now as you do have a point.


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Dammit man!!!  You making me work.  I'll change it now as you do have a point.



Hehehehe 
I _am_ being picky, even if I am strictly speaking correct  

EDIT: how about we call a Phenom II a PHII
or sumfink


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

jjFarking said:


> Hehehehe
> I _am_ being picky, even if I am strictly speaking correct
> 
> EDIT: how about we call a Phenom II a PHII
> or sumfink



Now I have to disagree with that.  This is free you know


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now I have to disagree with that.  This is free you know


----------



## shevanel (Jan 16, 2010)

how many years are we away from a stock cpu doing 2 seconds?


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> how many years are we away from a stock cpu doing 2 seconds?



For the home user? Probably not far at all. Depends on what AMD/Intel are willing to give us.
Unless VIA surprises us all


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> how many years are we away from a stock cpu doing 2 seconds?


The WR right now is 1.920 seconds.



Rakesh95 said:


> Heres mine
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100116/Untitled849.png



Adding now, thanks


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Figured.  I gotta figure out what category to put him.  I'll have to make one for dual CPU's I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rock and roll with dual cpu's man that is some sweet scorezss.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2010)

Spesaking of multi-cpu, I wonder what a dual i7 would end up finishing up the runs at. Hmmmm ...


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 16, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Spesaking of multi-cpu, I wonder what a dual i7 would end up finishing up the runs at. Hmmmm ...



Intel's Xeon W5580 processors
Nehalem slips into dual sockets


the W5580's are server versions of the i7's



> . zentropa5 - 2x Xeon W5580 3325 MHz - 4.359


----------



## zentropa5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Unfortunately for my xeon i cannot overclock.. unless someone knows thier way around hp's bios.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> Intel's Xeon W5580 processors
> Nehalem slips into dual sockets
> 
> 
> the W5580's are server versions of the i7's



Correct indeed.   Those runs were at stock though right?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey I have updated mine, Shed 3 seconds, by OC ing thq8200 from 2.33 to 3.15


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Rakesh95 said:


> Hey I have updated mine, Shed 3 seconds, by OC ing thq8200 from 2.33 to 3.15
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/Untitled.png



Good job bro, updated.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

here is mine atm, still working on this 965 but it's stable where it is right now


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

wait for it, a little lower, although the chip doesn't hold up that long at that speed, i didn't get a lucky p2 965 c3, booo


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 18, 2010)

Wprime doest work for me so i post hyper pi


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> Wprime doest work for me so i post hyper pi
> [url]http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/5186/hyperpi.th.jpg[/URL]



Doesn't work?  What error are you getting?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 19, 2010)

```
Unexpected error; quitting
```
that one


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2010)

Morgoth said:


> ```
> Unexpected error; quitting
> ```
> that one



You tried running as "Administrator"  If I recall correctly that fixed it for someone once.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 19, 2010)

zentropa5 said:


> Unfortunately for my xeon i cannot overclock.. unless someone knows thier way around hp's bios.



I suspect the issue with that board is the same as any other board I know about, it can't overclock more than a few mhz. Most boards seem to use the same clockgens as the 5400's, so you. So you can try with setfsb.


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 20, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> Intel's Xeon W5580 processors
> Nehalem slips into dual sockets
> 
> 
> the W5580's are server versions of the i7's



Okey i can only think of 1 board that has overclocking on a DP board.

And unless the guy works for eVGA, or is best friends with shimano, i call shins on overclock on a DP board.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> I suspect the issue with that board is the same as any other board I know about, it can't overclock more than a few mhz. Most boards seem to use the same clockgens as the 5400's, so you. So you can try with setfsb.



NOPE... wont work.
Trust me, a friend of mine named DAVE, AKA MOVIEMAN, spent a lot of time trying to get setfsb to work so he could shove a 4ghz DP system up DR. WHo's nose, when he said it was impossible to overclock.

Well we all learned the hardway *IT WONT WORK.*

This is the only board that will overclock on a DP Board:





Im sure u guys heard about it.. 
And those of you who went to CES probably got to see it.


Edit:
Chicken ima slap you with a homie the clown sock.
im going offical now, before we starting seeing 980 benchmarks. 
As long as it stays in this thread, i dont think my sponsor cares now that the B0's are rolling out. 





Do i get prize for being first?  


However the gulftown is EOL'd. 
LoL... my B0 i7 980 retail sample should be in my hands by the end of this week.

Fun Fun Fun.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet runs, I'll update when I get home


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 21, 2010)

There is my score 

4.4ghz HTon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Okey i can only think of 1 board that has overclocking on a DP board.
> 
> And unless the guy works for eVGA, or is best friends with shimano, i call shins on overclock on a DP board.
> 
> ...



before I add your score, what is the exact model of this CPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> There is my score
> 
> 4.4ghz HTon
> 
> http://www.infodupat.com/I7_build/wprime4.44ghzHTon.jpg



Is this a i7 920??  You also need a screenshot with CPU-z in it.


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah its an I7 920 on a P6TD Deluxe and Gskill Trident.

I made this just for fun and i forgot to open CPUz 

Ill post back with it as soon as i have time to do it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll let it slide this time since I just posted the rules.  I'll update your score when I get this afternoon.  Thanks


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thx alot !


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

No problem bro


----------



## Naekuh (Jan 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> before I add your score, what is the exact model of this CPU?



its a Q3QP

however as i said its EOL'd. 

i'll bring out the beast (980) tomorrow.. possibly..

depends on how fast / lazy i am.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok I'll just add it as you wrote it when I get home.  Thanks


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my desktop score:

dcf-joe - Core i7 920 3818 Mhz - 6.772 seconds








Here is my laptop score:

dcf-joe - Turion TK-55 2351 MHz - 36.556 seconds


----------



## boulard83 (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job DCF


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll update the list later today when I get home.  Thanks for the runs guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

***updated***


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100122/Capture067.jpg



Is that the CPU in your specs or a actual X2?


----------



## Kei (Jan 22, 2010)

That's an actual Athlon X2. The Stepping gives it away, also the name is correct in CPU-Z (if it was a PII 920 it would say B40 or something like that), and....there is no L3 cache which is something you can't disable on a PII.

And of course the PII 920 on two cores would be faster than his time anyway. Plus we were talking about his processor last night...and how it makes absolutely no sense in my head that stock voltage is 1.425v @ 2.8Ghz for a DUAL CORE with less cache than my quad with L3 cache FOUR CORES and 3.2Ghz @ 1.35v 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll update soon a I get home.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that the CPU in your specs or a actual X2?



That's an actual X2 with the junky stock cooler
It's my HTPC CPU I'm using it in my main rig until I replace the 920

I really need to change my system specs....

That has not been my system for about a month LOL


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, added.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice score p o s pc 39

Hey CP just thought I'd say thanks for doing this It's easier for me to keep track of my numbers when you keep track for me....


Even though that sounded like something a Dick would say I meant it in a positive way!
Thank you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure i could do better still but this is the first day with the i7 and trying to keep volts really close to stock


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I would wait at least a month....

I don't but that's because I buy cheap....

and my cpu's suck where as that one Rocks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Yeah I would wait at least a month....
> 
> I don't but that's because I buy cheap....
> 
> and my cpu's suck where as that one Rocks



i had a AII X2 240 i loved that little chip it did a 4ghz run but i didn't save it because i thought i could get higher.
now the clocks you saw the i7 at is my 24/7 clocks that i crunching 100% on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100126/wprime.jpg


adding, nice to see you with an i7 bro 


jmcslob said:


> Nice score p o s pc 39
> 
> Hey CP just thought I'd say thanks for doing this It's easier for me to keep track of my numbers when you keep track for me....
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean bro, anyways, you're welcome.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

i got to point out that you made a mistake in the ranks 
you have it as 
# dcf-joe - Core i7 920 3819 MHz - 6.772
# p_o_s_pc - Core i7 920 3863 MHz - 6.656

it should be 
# p_o_s_pc - Core i7 920 3863 MHz - 6.656
# dcf-joe - Core i7 920 3819 MHz - 6.772


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got to point out that you made a mistake in the ranks
> you have it as
> # dcf-joe - Core i7 920 3819 MHz - 6.772
> # p_o_s_pc - Core i7 920 3863 MHz - 6.656
> ...



i'll fix that ASAP, I just hit enter on the wrong line without noticing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2010)

Small update.


----------



## Kei (Jan 27, 2010)

makes me smile to see a Phenom 9850 run. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/Capture042.jpg
> 
> Small update.



Good run bro, updated. 



Kei said:


> makes me smile to see a Phenom 9850 run.
> 
> Kei



Smile?  I got a hard on


----------



## Splave (Jan 27, 2010)

Splave - Core i7 920 5111 MHz - 4.687

What up chickenpatty


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

add this please


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

nice run on that i3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright, great run guys 
I'll update when I get home


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Splave said:


> Splave - Core i7 920 5111 MHz - 4.687
> 
> What up chickenpatty



Great run bro, quickest so far.  Congrats  



p_o_s_pc said:


> add this please
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/wprime_4.jpg



Updated :toast;  Congrats on 4GHz.



sno.lcn said:


> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=318798&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



nice RAM clocking bro


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey chicken patty! here is my new Wprime score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Ill update when I get home, good run bro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Any other tri core users willing to post also?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 5, 2010)

nice to see you got your Tri core. If you would like i will run it on my i7 but only use 3 threads.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2010)

Do it if your willing. I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have one OC'd yet

I 'll do that for ya tonight....


Here is an Ok OC


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Do it if your willing. I wanna see what happens.



this is for you. First ones with 3threads *HT OFF*
This is to show i am really running 3 threads 




here is the time and Wprime DOES show the right CPU speed 





here is a run with *HT ON *
once again this is to show i am really running 3 threads 




The time with HT on with a thread count of 3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats the timings @ on those D9JNL's?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 6, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Whats the timings @ on those D9JNL's?


1402(702mhz)
9-9-9-15-74-1T


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2010)

updated guys


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100206/Capture006.jpg



Updated   That got you a few spots


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a little blast from the past. Hot little bastard though, can't get it any higher on air for 24/7 settings, and I don't bench things which aren't 24/7 stable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Here's a little blast from the past. Hot little bastard though, can't get it any higher on air for 24/7 settings, and I don't bench things which aren't 24/7 stable.
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/X6800-367Ghz-wPrime.jpg



Didn't even know they made dual core core 2 extremes, updated


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Didn't even know they made dual core core 2 extremes, updated



They did. Only one, and this is it. Picked it up two weeks ago for 75$.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> They did. Only one, and this is it. Picked it up two weeks ago for 75$.



haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, my other set of RAM, and here we go up a few spots


----------



## facepunch (Feb 7, 2010)

all i got to say is thank you chew


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 7, 2010)

*Update me*






Oh and ...






The area marked in red is a 4 thread run.

EDIT:

Keeps getting better.....


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 7, 2010)

facepunch said:


> all i got to say is thank you chew



Great run man.


----------



## facepunch (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

wound if i should do a better run now that i got my ram alil faster. better ram timings made my 24/7 time go down by almost 1sec so maybe i can get even better at 4ghz again..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Well, my other set of RAM, and here we go up a few spots
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/X6800-367Ghz-wPrime-1.jpg





facepunch said:


> all i got to say is thank you chew





JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100207/Capture057.jpg
> 
> Oh and ...
> 
> ...





facepunch said:


>




UPDATED 

Facepunch, what water setup are you running?  Sweet runs bro


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

Phenom II x3 720BE@x4


----------



## facepunch (Feb 7, 2010)

im running a heatkiller cpu block with Swiftech MCP655 Feser XChanger Dual and 4 SilenX 120x120x38mm push pull config all half inch  tubing cant get 4.3  stable but so far 4.2 is ive got a feser x quad sitting around just need: more tubing and fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/7460/phenomii.jpg
> 
> Phenom II x3 720BE@x4



where is your score?


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> where is your score?



I do not know where
''/


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> I do not know where
> ''/



If you don't know, how can I? 

run it again...


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you don't know, how can I?
> 
> run it again...



what is the procedure to participate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> what is the procedure to participate



you need to run the benchmark that I linked in the first post.  The score that you get post it with along with CPUZ in your screenshot.  Theres an example of the screenshot in the first post.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 10, 2010)

not bad IMO


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> not bad IMO
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture004054.jpg



Understatement of the month, anyone ? That's a dual core CPU over there. My 4Ghz Q9650 is crying in shame.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> not bad IMO
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture004054.jpg



 Updated.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 10, 2010)

does this count for dual core no HTT/HT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> does this count for dual core no HTT/HT
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/Capture005427.jpg



No.  Just look at the score, it wouldn't be fair for people with real duals.  That's why I got a category for duals with HTT and Quads with HTT for example.  I don't mind you posting it, but they can't be added to the list, sorry.  The only thing allowed is unlocking cores, not anything that has to do with disabling cores/HTT.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 10, 2010)

Robbery!  Then put an asterisk next to it, so people know I used performance enhancing hardware.

Edit: Check Newegg, it is sold as a dual core CPU, so should count.  Can't help it if mine performs better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Robbery!  Then put an asterisk next to it, so people know I used performance enhancing hardware.
> 
> Edit: Check Newegg, it is sold as a dual core CPU, so should count.  Can't help it if mine performs better.



Like I said, I have a column for duals and duals with HTT.  Yours is a dual core with HTT.  It was added to appropriate column.  This way it's broken down more evenly.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Bro may as well update my score while your at it....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/Capture024276.jpg



Good job 


fullinfusion said:


> Hey Bro may as well update my score while your at it....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/ilikelol.jpg


Done, great clockin'!  I'll put up a fight when I get my new install of windows.  This one is running bad!


----------



## Baam (Feb 13, 2010)

Memory set to ganged


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

This cannot be right, I just did some tweaking and ran wprime and I cannot believe how this scored what it did???


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 13, 2010)

Those results makes no sense. I smell something fishy somewhere - A bug ?


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

yes so do I, I just ran 2.00 and i score my normal 9.xx seconds.

I beleive this 2.01 i downloaded must be hacked or something.

anyone have a link to a legit 2.01? <--- duh wprime.net i am dumb.

i downloaded it from here but be cautious, I dont run AV software so I do not know what the consequences will be... but now at least i know what it looks like to have 5ghz even if i dont LOL

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/wPrime.shtml

*With the wprime from the official site i am still scoring 5's .... bug you think?*

i snapped this screenie while it was running so you know Im not editing images.....


----------



## Baam (Feb 13, 2010)

May be a bug with 201. I get around 14 sec with version 200, which is about right for my cpu.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah 200 is consistent here too... 9's but i saw a post using 2.01 so i searched it and now i am curious how the bug works.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 13, 2010)

I ran 2.01 and got around 4s for my i7 so somethings not right


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Baam said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/Capture003.jpg
> 
> Memory set to ganged



This score cannot be right for a tri.  Look at the tri standings and you be the judge.  Even with a unlocked fourth core that time is a bit too quick for that clock.

Tri Core

   1. Assassin48 - Phenom X3 720 BE 3984 MHz - 12.433 sec.
   2. erocker - Phenom X3 720 BE 4030 MHz - 12.500
   3. 3dsage - Phenom X3 720 BE 3911 MHz - 12.824
   4. Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3634 MHz - 13.136
   5. unibrow1990 - Phenom II X 720 BE 3800 MHz - 13.245
   6. fritoking - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3717 MHz - 13.373
   7. 1Kurgan1 - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3808 MHz - 13.541
   8. JrRacinFan - Phenom II X3 720 3700 MHz - 13.851
   9. audiotranceable - Phenom II X3 720 3600 MHz - 14.246
  10. Kethachdau - Athlon II X3 425 3537 MHz - 14.477
  11. matthewbroad - Phenom II X3 720 BE 3440MHz - 14.943
  12. jmcslob - Athlon II X3 425 3247 MHz - 16.611
  13. LifeOnMars - Phenom X3 8750 3010 MHz - 17.687




shevanel said:


> This cannot be right, I just did some tweaking and ran wprime and I cannot believe how this scored what it did???
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100213/wprimewtf.jpg



try 1.55, that's what I use.  Works great.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 13, 2010)

Version 1.55 is the most trusted.


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This score cannot be right for a tri.  Look at the tri standings and you be the judge.  Even with a unlocked fourth core that time is a bit too quick for that clock.
> 
> Tri Core
> 
> ...



I agree CP, not trying to be rude to Baam in anyway. I'm thinking that he may have a bug plagued version of wPrime as well without knowing it. I've arguably done more testing with single/dual/tri/quadcore Phenom II configurations than almost anyone, and I know that in order to achieve the score that's posted you'd need at least 4Ghz with tight timings, and a much much higher Northbridge speed....not to mention at least 4 cores lol. 

I suggest running the benchmark again with a proven version of wPrime to get a proper score. 

Kei

*Edit: I just ran the 2.01 version that the others have been talking about as a test. Safe to say there is a bug lol.

Version 2.01 --- 12.123s @ 3.9Ghz (dual core)
Version 2.00 --- 19.723s @ 3.9Ghz (dual core)
Version 2.00 --- 18.5xxs @ 4.0Ghz (dual core)*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Kei, it just didn't seem right man.  AT least Shevanel noticed.  I wonder if others do it hoping I don't notice. :shadedshu


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, anybody who tries to cheat would feel fairly stupid when they realize it has the version used in your screenshot you need 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, anybody who tries to cheat would feel fairly stupid when they realize it has the version used in your screenshot you need
> 
> Kei



True


----------



## DOM (Feb 13, 2010)

i ran 2.01 was getting like 3sec i was uhh something isnt right lmao


----------



## shevanel (Feb 13, 2010)

i knew it was bogus because i ran 2.00 immediately after and scored a more reasonable number.

like i said... it felt like i had a badass cpu lol but then i realized.. meh this is bork


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i knew it was bogus because i ran 2.00 immediately after and scored a more reasonable number.
> 
> like i said... it felt like i had a badass cpu lol but then i realized.. meh this is bork



  Maybe I should run it too so at least I feel good for like 1.2 seconds


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, judging by how far off it appears to make results I'm assuming that if I turned my speed back up to 4Ghz or so I could pull a run of what.....4 seconds? 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol, judging by how far off it appears to make results I'm assuming that if I turned my speed back up to 4Ghz or so I could pull a run of what.....4 seconds?
> 
> Kei



It took my i7 with HTT and over 4.6 GHz to do that, go figure!


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

HILARIOUSLY FAST!!!

5.868s

3.9Ghz 1333Mhz cas7 ram, 2.2Ghz northbridge....shutdown nothing nor did I run safe mode. 

Yea...I'd say there is a small problem with the new revision of the program. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> HILARIOUSLY FAST!!!
> 
> 5.868s
> 
> ...



Really small though!  tiny tiny issue


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

I couldn't help it....I had to run the 1024M test just to see how ridiculous it would be.

189.007s!!!!!! The time for version 2.00 is a yawn inducing (by comparison) 300.725s. 

I was even able to open HW Monitor while the test was running, and didn't bother to wait for anything to finish shutting down and STILL got that ridiculous score! Even when I watched the LN2 run of the Phenom tweaker it didn't get a score NEAR that good.....and that was above 5Ghz cpu speed lol.

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I couldn't help it....I had to run the 1024M test just to see how ridiculous it would be.
> 
> 189.007s!!!!!! The time for version 2.00 is a yawn inducing (by comparison) 300.725s.
> 
> ...



We should sell our tips and tricks online.  help overclockers get better times


----------



## Kei (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm totally down.....we shall become gods! (the rich part ain't bad either lol)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm totally down.....we shall become gods! (the rich part ain't bad either lol)



  That's actually the best part if you ask me.


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

*100% Legit score, new Phenom II super tweaks!!!!!*

PM me your paypal information and password, and I can give you a special easy tweak to make your Phenom II eat crappy Intel i7's for breakfast!!!!! 

Proof of performance below using wPrime version 2.00, without this tweak you would need 4Ghz cpu speed to go this fast...imagine what you can do at 4Ghz WITH THE TWEAK!!!!! 







Kei

I am also able to recieve cash, money orders, credit cards (with pin and signature), lunch money, or milk money but please don't wait too long or be left behind by everyone!!! :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> PM me your paypal information and password, and I can give you a special easy tweak to make your Phenom II eat crappy Intel i7's for breakfast!!!!!
> 
> Proof of performance below using wPrime version 2.00, without this tweak you would need 4Ghz cpu speed to go this fast...imagine what you can do at 4Ghz WITH THE TWEAK!!!!!
> 
> ...



 

Imma post that on Facebook


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

Hurry, I trying to put down my deposit on the Aston DBS as soon as possible so it isn't sold out from under me. 

Kei


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> Hurry, I trying to put down my deposit on the Aston DBS as soon as possible so it isn't sold out from under me.
> 
> Kei



  Imma need more phone lines 

Man I can't wait for my new case to arrive so I can let this baby rip.  Well it's not really a case LOL


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Bleet (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm I get a super low score with v. 2.1....


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2010)

Bleet said:


> Hmm I get a super low score with v. 2.1....
> 
> 
> http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy1/I3leet/wprimescore.jpg



v2.01 has something wrong with it use v1.55 or v2.00


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2010)

looks like this is about it on water  was hoping for more lil high on the vcore but i just wanted it to post lol need to work on the mem tim


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/Untitled2.jpg
> 
> looks like this is about it on water  was hoping for more lil high on the vcore but i just wanted it to post lol need to work on the mem tim



updated. I bet if you can run your RAM at 1t you'll see some nice improvements.


----------



## Dandel (Feb 15, 2010)

Just gave this a spin to see what i'd get... didn't exactly expect much. Anyways, as a quick note, the actual volts is 1.50, however i run with the power management features enabled. (Currently set to high performance).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Dandel said:


> Just gave this a spin to see what i'd get... didn't exactly expect much. Anyways, as a quick note, the actual volts is 1.50, however i run with the power management features enabled. (Currently set to high performance).



Hey man, thanks for posting.  However if you read the last page or two that version you are using has some sort of bug.  If you compare your results to the ones in the leaderboard your run is just too quick.  Use version 1.55 or 2.00, not 2.01.  When you can re run it and see what you get, thanks bro


----------



## Dandel (Feb 15, 2010)

Alright, gave it a rerun with both version 1.55 and 2.00. (Just a quick note, 1.55 I had to force 4 threads, because it didn't detect properly) although, i must say between 1.55 to 2.00 i saw a difference of 2s.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Dandel said:


> Alright, gave it a rerun with both version 1.55 and 2.00. (Just a quick note, 1.55 I had to force 4 threads, because it didn't detect properly) although, i must say between 1.55 to 2.00 i saw a difference of 2s.



Thanks bro either or is ok, I posted your faster run.  Thanks a lot


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 15, 2010)

Figured I post this, checked the Wprime site today, apparently they found the bug in 2.01 and released 2.02, have 1.55, 2.00 and 2.02 on my rig, going to do a quick comparison.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks dude post back with your results.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

I just did a few runs of wPrime to see how 2.02 compares to 2.00...triple core setup 3.25Ghz

*Ver. 2.02*
16.2-16.3s (varies)

*Ver. 2.00*
15.2s (solid)

Looks like there is still a little something going on in there, though I'm loving the new hardware info page. 

Kei


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Kei (Feb 17, 2010)

DOM...this is a no speeding zone!  

Kei


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/wprime2.0-32m-i7920.jpg



top notch i7 920, and some great timings, great work!


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 17, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/wprime2.0-32m-i7920.jpg



Damn good stuff man.


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2010)

i still need to try it on phase but idk how much more ill get cuz it doesnt like the high qpi data rate after 223


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

Mind updating me score David?

Thank's bro


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

Kei said:


> DOM...this is a no speeding zone!
> 
> Kei


Id like to see the same run but using only 4 cores 4 threads!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Id like to see the same run but using only 4 cores 4 threads!



I don't think you want to see that :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Mind updating me score David?
> 
> Thank's bro
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/w.jpg


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't think you want to see that :shadedshu


why?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> why?



It would make you want to switch to the dark side


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work DOM, have you looked for some mods to get high bclk?


----------



## DOM (Feb 18, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice work DOM, have you looked for some mods to get high bclk?



no, idk if theres even any


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe ask on XS?


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is mine with wPrime build 1.55


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Here is mine with wPrime build 1.55
> http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w156/jlewis02/winprime32.jpg



Updated, good run.  Next time please try to use a better screenshot.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

It was full screen I don't know why the pic looks like crap.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Its photo bucket, its the problem.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

I even uploaded it to the site and its still small.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> It was full screen I don't know why the pic looks like crap.



No worries,


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Is the original screenshot good any good?


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yea I can see everything just fine.It looks 10x better


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here ya go had to cut it out tho.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Here ya go had to cut it out tho.



Muuuuuchhhh better, thanks bro


----------



## hoss331 (Feb 18, 2010)

My current best 32m, next go around I should be able to get some runs done closer to 5ghz considering it runs the 1024m test at these same settings with no problem.


----------



## dumo (Feb 18, 2010)

X2 555 unlocked 3rd. core with single stage cooling @-10C evap temp. peak load and 1.65Vcore


----------



## Splave (Feb 18, 2010)

Splave - Core i7 960 5361 MHz - 4.484 

-130c cascade  more to come when I get ln2 
thanks for updating this thread chicken patty!


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 18, 2010)

dumo said:


> X2 555 unlocked 3rd. core
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7881/screenshot579.jpg



NL2??
4.7 is very very good


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Splave said:


> Splave - Core i7 960 5361 MHz - 4.484
> 
> -130c cascade  more to come when I get ln2
> thanks for updating this thread chicken patty!



Very nice, good to see someone else around here with a cascade.  Must be a really nice cascade to get -130C, how many stages?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

hoss331 said:


> My current best 32m, next go around I should be able to get some runs done closer to 5ghz considering it runs the 1024m test at these same settings with no problem.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/7566.png



great run bro, never fail to impress me 



dumo said:


> X2 555 unlocked 3rd. core
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7881/screenshot579.jpg



What cooling were you using?  Good run 



Splave said:


> Splave - Core i7 960 5361 MHz - 4.484
> 
> -130c cascade  more to come when I get ln2
> thanks for updating this thread chicken patty!



Hi there buddy, eating up the standings with this run, good one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Good run Shaun   I'll update this when I get home.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good run Shaun   I'll update this when I get home.



Thanks man. Would be a little bit faster if I could get the CAS down a notch. This chip is FAST, may not be alot faster than that 9850 in benches but feels TONS more snappier. 

Oh btw ygpm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

That RAM is good, jut takes tweaking bro.  Feels snappier also because now you got RAM


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That RAM is good, jut takes tweaking bro.  Feels snappier also because now you got RAM



Expect a few more benches from me here in the next few days. Finally making the switch over to 64 bit on my build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Good luck, hopefully you'll yield some Better #'s


----------



## DOM (Feb 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100217/wprime2.0-32m-i7920.jpg


Update me 

also Splave - Core i7 *960* 5361 MHz - 4.484


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

DOM said:


> Update me
> 
> also Splave - Core i7 *960* 5361 MHz - 4.484



Updated, thanks dude


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> [url]http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/7276/wprime.jpg[/URL]



Hello, please include CPU-z in your screenshot.  Example is in the first post.


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 20, 2010)

oK...No prob's...count the above as a warm up lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> oK...No prob's...count the above as a warm up lol.



That's the spirit


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 21, 2010)

wait till the gulftowns hit, there will be no stopping the sub 4sec runs....

i'm hoping ot get a few high 4's in the next week or 2 with some dice!



> Splave - Core i7 960 5361 MHz - 4.484



Top notch run!


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

GRR your beating me even more 

Just need my cascade


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 22, 2010)

here is mine



gona clock it soon higher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

updated.


Great run DOM, what OS were you using?


----------



## DOM (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> 
> Great run DOM, what OS were you using?



xp but i cant get it to boot past 225 wiht out putting the qpi link date setting to solw mode


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

At that point it takes some goo tweaking to have it boot past that.  Just boot at that and then raise the clock in windows.


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 22, 2010)

> xp but i cant get it to boot past 225 wiht out putting the qpi link date setting to solw mode



nice scores, you jsut keep pushingN that friggin DO,  that is sweet~!  i JSUT GOT A P6t v2 delux to play with and i like the bios, l;ooks pretty straight forward....


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 23, 2010)

hello bro add me, here is my work pc test, i guess is best single core score with HTT


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 23, 2010)

Alright CP, got my UD5 going now and can finally go past 217. Here is the best I could do in the 20 minutes I benched.    Had a 5.4 something at 221x21 but it froze before I could save a screenshot. You can see how I suck at benching from how slow my score is for the clock speed. I don't shut anything down or try to optimize, I just open wprime and run it 
 Gets pretty damn hot for 5 second run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Alright CP, got my UD5 going now and can finally go past 217. Here is the best I could do in the 20 minutes I benched.    Had a 5.4 something at 221x21 but it froze before I could save a screenshot. You can see how I suck at benching from how slow my score is for the clock speed. I don't shut anything down or try to optimize, I just open wprime and run it
> Gets pretty damn hot for 5 second run.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100223/21x220.png



UPDATED


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 24, 2010)

New Score Bud with my i5 750 @ 3.8......32M 8.686 seconds


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

updated guys.
20mm, better screenies next time dude


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 24, 2010)

a little better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> a little better
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/5231/20484.jpg



Updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

I got a  Pentium D here screaming for a overclock but first its telling me if i don't get it a better cooler its going to kill me in my sleep.... need to get water cooling done for i7 ASAP so i can put the fort120 on the Pentium D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I got a  Pentium D here screaming for a overclock but first its telling me if i don't get it a better cooler its going to kill me in my sleep.... need to get water cooling done for i7 ASAP so i can put the fort120 on the Pentium D



You just missing the pump?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 24, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> hello bro add me, here is my work pc test, i guess is best single core score with HTT
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33650&stc=1&d=1266924805





Chicken Patty said:


> Updated.




you forget mine bro, im also going to post my home pc score


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You just missing the pump?



waiting on the block,pump,res and am going to grab tube at home depot. The pump should be going out tomorrow as should the block and possibly the res. So tomorrow i got to take the 300 out and mod it to get the rad to fit. I can do that much atleast while i am waiting for everything else and would be a good chance to give it the coat of paint it needs to cover whats left of the red.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> you forget mine bro, im also going to post my home pc score


Sorry dude, adding it now 



p_o_s_pc said:


> waiting on the block,pump,res and am going to grab tube at home depot. The pump should be going out tomorrow as should the block and possibly the res. So tomorrow i got to take the 300 out and mod it to get the rad to fit. I can do that much atleast while i am waiting for everything else and would be a good chance to give it the coat of paint it needs to cover whats left of the red.



yeah, do that in the meantime.  On the other hand I have postponed my work log.  Took the case out and put it on the Torture Rack.  I'll leave that TT case aside for a later build AKA 3rd cruncher


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 24, 2010)

is 59c @100% load good for a Pentium D 925? I have never owned a Pentium D so i wouldn't know.BTW its being cooled by a ACF7 pro (for now)


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 24, 2010)

> updated guys.
> 20mm, better screenies next time dude



Sure thing bud I was in a rush thanks bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is 59c @100% load good for a Pentium D 925? I have never owned a Pentium D so i wouldn't know.BTW its being cooled by a ACF7 pro (for now)



i'm assuming.

At least it says so here.  This is for the 915, says max operating temp is 62-63ºc

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...80553PG0724MN (BX80553915 - BX80553915R).html


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> i'm assuming.
> 
> At least it says so here.  This is for the 915, says max operating temp is 62-63ºc
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Penti...80553PG0724MN (BX80553915 - BX80553915R).html



temp dropped to 57c now that i added another case fan so i feel better about temps now. Its only till i get water on the i7 then the fort120 goes on it.


----------



## VOCCH (Feb 27, 2010)

Asrock P55 Pro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

VOCCH said:


> Asrock P55 Pro
> 
> [url]http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/2628/rhigh155.jpg[/URL]



updated, great run dude


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey CP, time to bring this back to the first page.  

Just messing around with a new set-up and thought I'd run a quick wprime. Also, not many posts with these dual core's and HT, but the time for dark at 4.1 has to be wrong. Maybe it was with the bugged version.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 6, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP, time to bring this back to the first page.
> 
> Just messing around with a new set-up and thought I'd run a quick wprime. Also, not many posts with these dual core's and HT, but the time for dark at 4.1 has to be wrong. Maybe it was with the bugged version.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/25x190.png



nice run 4x4, it seems those i5 6xx's look like some real fun chips....


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 6, 2010)

This is with the GD80, just got it together today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 6, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Hey CP, time to bring this back to the first page.
> 
> Just messing around with a new set-up and thought I'd run a quick wprime. Also, not many posts with these dual core's and HT, but the time for dark at 4.1 has to be wrong. Maybe it was with the bugged version.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100306/25x190.png



updated.

I had kindly asked to him to re run it, I don't think he ever did.  When he does I'll be more than glad to add his score up there


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 8, 2010)

A little better, couldn't quite get it at 5ghz, but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2010)

4x4n said:


> A little better, couldn't quite get it at 5ghz, but maybe tomorrow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100308/25x197wp.jpg



It's reall tempting me to get a setup like that, would be awesome to hit 5GHz lol.  UPdated


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 8, 2010)

i5 670 Dual Core


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 8, 2010)

so finally an official submission from me, this on my evga p55, not bad for my daily settings


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's reall tempting me to get a setup like that, would be awesome to hit 5GHz lol.  UPdated



I keep saying that tooo when i see those numbers, but then i keep telling myself, i want a quad core that does 5ghz,  but its ;s so sweet to see those chips rock 5ghz with out to much effort, keep up the great stuff guys...


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Athon II x4. This is the best I got until I get some different RAM. The 3:5 divider doesn't want to work, but with the divider below it, I can run unganged with this ddr2. This little matx board is quite capable though it has very few overclocking options. I just noticed my voltage didn't need to be that high. 3.6ghz is stable for me at 1.375v


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 9, 2010)

Damnit I can't get it to pass at 5ghz, it keeps hanging at the finished screen before it completely finishes.   

This is the best I can get.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 9, 2010)

4x4n, what board are you using with that 661?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 9, 2010)

i5 670 Dual Core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

...and we have a new leader for the dual core with HTT category


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 9, 2010)

i5 670 Dual Core - No HTT


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> 4x4n, what board are you using with that 661?


MSI GD80


rickss69 said:


> i5 670 Dual Core
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Mar090124.jpg



Nice run rick  Do you do any optimizing for the run? You're faster than me at a lower clock, I don't do anything but just open it and run.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks 4x4 - No tweaks yet...stability problems beyond 4.9GHz right now. QPI doesnt seem to matter atm, but I suspect my memory may be clocked a little higher than your's. This Evga FTW mb is sensitive to volts you throw at it...I'm not exactly Mr. Finesse but I am getting a little wiser as time goes by lol.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 10, 2010)

Ya, my memory is only at 3x, but at 6-5-5-16. I don't know why I can't get more out of it. On my x58 this same ram would do almost 2000. I can get 21x220, qpi x20, and mem x4, with 7-7-7-16 timings, but with the 25 multi I can't get it to boot over 190 with the mem at x4.  Maybe the imc an this chip just isn't very good. I'm looking at at FTW board on [H], might just have to get it and see if it can make a difference.


----------



## sno.lcn (Mar 11, 2010)

Still have some work to do on this but...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> Still have some work to do on this but...
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/766/wprime32m5147s.jpg



good clocks, just gotta dial in those times now 

ADDED.


----------



## sno.lcn (Mar 11, 2010)

I know, efficiency was nowhere on that one


----------



## road-runner (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

road-runner said:


> http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q121/road-runnerOCC/wprime-1.jpg



Awesome run, 3rd overall 

cascade?


----------



## road-runner (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Awesome run, 3rd overall
> 
> cascade?



Yes on the cascade...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

sometime i am going to have to turn my fans up and try for something higher then 4.1ghz now that i am under water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sometime i am going to have to turn my fans up and try for something higher then 4.1ghz now that i am under water



What you waiting fo'


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, here's what I've got with my Phenom II x4 940







I really wish I could get past 3.5GHz, but this processor is being stubborn


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

neatfeatguy said:


> Well, here's what I've got with my Phenom II x4 940
> 
> http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/7872/wprimepic.jpg
> 
> I really wish I could get past 3.5GHz, but this processor is being stubborn



Please use version 1.55 as stated in the first post, thanks.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please use version 1.55 as stated in the first post, thanks.



Not too much of a difference here, either way here's shot with 1.55


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 15, 2010)

new daily settings, new score, and i love how 2.00 is bugged now and gives super fast times, but the run I did on it just before this one i got 10.5s and didnt have tpu capture running in the background, the best version gives the best scores i guess






tweaked a few things, better score still


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not too much of a difference here, either way here's shot with 1.55
> 
> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7618/wprime2.jpg



Thank you, added.



dark2099 said:


> new daily settings, new score, and i love how 2.00 is bugged now and gives super fast times, but the run I did on it just before this one i got 10.5s and didnt have tpu capture running in the background, the best version gives the best scores i guess
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/Capture006279.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice clocking dude   Added.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What you waiting fo'



waiting for them to find a cure for cancer and other things (crunching) I don't want to take the i7 off of crunching to play around with it


----------



## mithrandir (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> [url]http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3641/wprime15528796.jpg[/URL]



Updated, thanks


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 16, 2010)

having a little fun with my eeepc, its at max overclock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> having a little fun with my eeepc, its at max overclock
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/Capture001.jpg



Updated, just over 1 GHz


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 16, 2010)

check the wprime screen, have speed step on so multi goes up to 10x for 1.74ghz roughly


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2010)

here is a run at 4.2ghz(21x200)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> check the wprime screen, have speed step on so multi goes up to 10x for 1.74ghz roughly



updated, thanks.



p_o_s_pc said:


> here is a run at 4.2ghz(21x200)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/4.2.png



WOW, coincidence or what 

johnnyfiive - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.172
p_o_s_pc - Core i7 920 4200 MHz - 6.172


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is so cool. I must be doing something right..I thought my time was alittle slow but considering me and him have the same time it seems to be right on 


EDIT: off topic but why do my cores have ~10c difference?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2010)

because some sensors are sticky at the low end of things.

Completely typical and normal. When they don't shut the proc down around 100*C I would start to worry, but thats the end of the spectrum Intel was worries about when designing them.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 16, 2010)

neatfeatguy said:


> Not too much of a difference here, either way here's shot with 1.55



your child's cuteness >>>>> wprime score. 

lol... meaning you have one cute child!

sorry for the OT...  lol...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 17, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> your child's cuteness >>>>> wprime score.
> 
> lol... meaning you have one cute child!
> 
> sorry for the OT...  lol...



Wife is in the graphic design aspect of work and she loves playing around with pictures. She cropped, resized, and edited some other junk out of that picture of our daughter. Then stuck it on the desktop....I'm not going to tell her no. That picture was almost 1 year ago, but she's still got that cute face.

Thanks for noticing 

Sorry, now back on topic everyone! I'll see about working on my wprime score in the next day or two, see if I can do better.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is my PhenomII x2 555 unlocked to a quad scores.......so far 
I'm still working on it though I've only had it for an hour..


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres one to make you guys cry:

2 x X5680's  @ 4.2ghz  On SR-2







Its movieman's, 12c/24t monster.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is one with my 555 as a dual core


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 18, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> Heres one to make you guys cry:
> 
> 2 x X5680's  @ 4.2ghz  On SR-2
> 
> ...



man those chips and a 2x board has changed the whole game


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100317/Capture083232.jpg
> Here is my PhenomII x2 555 unlocked to a quad scores.......so far
> I'm still working on it though I've only had it for an hour..



Good clocking bro but please run it with version 1.55, thanks.



Naekuh said:


> Heres one to make you guys cry:
> 
> 2 x X5680's  @ 4.2ghz  On SR-2
> 
> ...



What username do I post this under? 



jmcslob said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture086.jpg
> Here is one with my 555 as a dual core



Same as your previous one, version 1.55 please.



miahallen said:


> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=346693&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



  Just one thing before I add it, can you confirm what CPU that is?


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just one thing before I add it, can you confirm what CPU that is?



Gulftown based Xeon quad core
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47919


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

miahallen said:


> Gulftown based Xeon quad core
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47919



I just noted that's the fastest quad with HTT run so far   Good job, what were you using to cool it?


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)

LN2 of course


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

miahallen said:


> LN2 of course



Figured as I don't really see them get that high of a clock on Phase or anything of that sort, anything short of LN2.  Great job bro   You submitted that over at the BOT?


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep...currently ranked #5, but only milliseconds away from k|ngp|n in the top spot.  I did this run, and my silver cup earning 1024M run with only 5L of LN2....so I'll have better runs up later 

Why is it that the OP says v2.00 isn't allowed, but your SS shows v2.00?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

miahallen said:


> Yep...currently ranked #5, but only milliseconds away from k|ngp|n in the top spot.  I did this run, and my silver cup earning 1024M run with only 5L of LN2....so I'll have better runs up later
> 
> Why is it that the OP says v2.00 isn't allowed, but your SS shows v2.00?



Originally this thread allowed all versions.  But over time we have discovered that 1.55 is the most accurate one.  Which I'm assuming is also why the BOT uses it only.  Reason why I still have it up is because I'm not going to go through the thread finding every run that was not with version 1.55 and delete it or ask the user to run it again.  I just implemented this rule a couple of pages back, from now on everybody just needs to run 1.55.


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah...I see 
Nice DB BTW...keep up the good work :up:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

miahallen said:


> Ah...I see
> Nice DB BTW...keep up the good work :up:



DB?  Sorry, can't recall what that means right now


----------



## miahallen (Mar 18, 2010)

database...I guess its more of a list...but I was trying to be flattering


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

miahallen said:


> database...I guess its more of a list...but I was trying to be flattering



Oh,   Thanks dude.  I try my best to make it as fair as possible and as simple as I can.  Glad you like it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a preliminary run. 







What we discussed previously CP it seems as though it's just my 720.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just a preliminary run.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture017.jpg
> 
> What we discussed previously CP it seems as though it's just my 720.



updated.  Keep me posted.


----------



## DOM (Mar 18, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just a preliminary run.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture017.jpg
> 
> What we discussed previously CP it seems as though it's just my 720.



its not showing the ver of wprime 

CP so is it just 1.55v now ??


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

DOM said:


> its not showing the ver of wprime
> 
> CP so is it just 1.55v now ??



Good catch, I gotta get used to checking these things.  Yeah it was posted a little bit ago.


JR, sorry dude, but when you re run it please have it show the version and it must be 1.55


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good catch, I gotta get used to checking these things.  Yeah it was posted a little bit ago.
> 
> 
> JR, sorry dude, but when you re run it please have it show the version and it must be 1.55



You don't have to post my times and its v2.0. Been out of the loop for a while and haven't checked this thread in a good 2 months.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You don't have to post my times and its v2.0. Been out of the loop for a while and haven't checked this thread in a good 2 months.



Of course I want to post your times bro, come on man 

Give it another go, you said it was preliminary, so I know you gonna be running it again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 18, 2010)

Heya CP, have you gotten your chip up to 4Ghz yet?


EDIT:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Good job jr.  I have gotten my chip to 4.2GHz.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 18, 2010)

dayam i think this weekend ima try to break sub 4. 

So i have some margin of lead against u guys.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Go for it dude


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Naekuh (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go for it dude



tried.

i think my ram is holding me back.

im running 12GB of DDR3, on 6 sticks.  

If someone else does another 4, i think im gonna have to pull out 3 of the sticks and then go for tighter timings to get sub 4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> tried.
> 
> i think my ram is holding me back.
> 
> ...



Just do that for some benches and that's it.


----------



## Naekuh (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Just do that for some benches and that's it.



easier said then done when there on waterblocks. 

God dayam next rebuild im pulling them. 
Seriously slap me with a big fish next time i decide to watercool my ram.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> easier said then done when there on waterblocks.
> 
> God dayam next rebuild im pulling them.
> Seriously slap me with a big fish next time i decide to watercool my ram.



I did not know that.  I once wanted a fully watercooled system.  When I saw how hard it was to drain and remove/install a loop with vreg/nb/sb/gpu/cpu blocks, I lost that though of water cooling the RAM/HDD"s.


----------



## 4x4n (Mar 20, 2010)

Picked up some kickass memory from PaulieG and just broke 10 seconds  

Might be able to even go higher, but don't really want to give it much more vcore on air cooling.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 20, 2010)

Well Chicken I won't rest until I am in the top ten but..... Here is a score that will move me up a few spots! 

New Score....8.235 - i5 750 @ 4.0ghz - Corsair XMS DDR3 4Gigs RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24






I guess I got a few more Mhz To go before I crack the top ten..... won't be long


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Picked up some kickass memory from PaulieG and just broke 10 seconds
> 
> Might be able to even go higher, but don't really want to give it much more vcore on air cooling.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100320/25x197wp.jpg



nice to see your rocking that gd80...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Picked up some kickass memory from PaulieG and just broke 10 seconds
> 
> Might be able to even go higher, but don't really want to give it much more vcore on air cooling.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100320/25x197wp.jpg





20mmrain said:


> Well Chicken I won't rest until I am in the top ten but..... Here is a score that will move me up a few spots!
> 
> New Score....8.235 - i5 750 @ 4.0ghz - Corsair XMS DDR3 4Gigs RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
> 
> ...



Good job guys, updated


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good job guys, updated



so we can use v2.0 now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> so we can use v2.0 now



Yah!!! 

Deny my preliminary run, then don't update me with 1.55. How rude!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good catch, I gotta get used to checking these things.  Yeah it was posted a little bit ago.
> 
> 
> JR, sorry dude, but when you re run it please have it show *the version and it must be 1.55*





JrRacinFan said:


> Yah!!!
> 
> Deny my preliminary run, then don't update me with 1.55. How rude!!!





DOM said:


> so we can use v2.0 now



the bold and underlined answers that...


----------



## sno.lcn (Mar 21, 2010)

Got a ways to go but...







I had a run at around 5320mhz but got ambitious and tried to run 1024m before taking a screenshot.  I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Well Chicken I won't rest until I am in the top ten but..... Here is a score that will move me up a few spots!
> 
> New Score....8.235 - i5 750 @ 4.0ghz - Corsair XMS DDR3 4Gigs RAM @ 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
> 
> ...





DOM said:


> so we can use v2.0 now





p_o_s_pc said:


> the bold and underlined answers that...



20mm, yeah bro I need you to re run using 1.55. Sorry.

Thanks guys, I'm not even used to this, so I'll need your help.  

20mm, I'll need you to rerun it ASAP, since I no longer have your old run I'll leave it up for now, but if you don't run it again I'll have to take it down, sorry dude.


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey CP how about you just start a new thread ? I know it wont be fair to some but if they still got there ss run with 1.55v or get it from this thread it will be alot easier for you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2010)

@JR is that a real X4 or is it your X3 unlocked?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> Hey CP how about you just start a new thread ? I know it wont be fair to some but if they still got there ss run with 1.55v or get it from this thread it will be alot easier for you



I've thought about it, but this one is already here this far.  I mean, it's just a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## sno.lcn (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 21, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> @JR is that a real X4 or is it your X3 unlocked?



Native 965BE. Clocking it while a friends awaiting an RMA.


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I've thought about it, but this one is already here this far.  I mean, it's just a matter of getting used to it.



yeah but some socres are v2.0 might be some v2.1 idk when that came out, but i know there not all v1.55 

but it was just an idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

DOM said:


> yeah but some socres are v2.0 might be some v2.1 idk when that came out, but i know there not all v1.55
> 
> but it was just an idea



I know what you mean and I agree to a certain point, but either way it just won't be 100% fair for everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9321/wprime5317mhz.jpg



From last to first in the Dual with HTT category 

Good job.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 21, 2010)

New results for me, I finally broke past 3.5GHz.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture064.jpg



  updated.

How does it feel during regular usage?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updated.
> 
> How does it feel during regular usage?



It's only been runninig for a couple of hours but it feels pretty quick so far.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> It's only been runninig for a couple of hours but it feels pretty quick so far.



tried any gaming?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> tried any gaming?



I haven't tried any gaming yet. I have been runninig some 3Dmark Vantage benchs and easily moved to the #1 spot for Xfire 5850's running @4.0, I was in the #2 spot with my i7 920 running @4.6.http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e___performance_2x_radeon_hd_5850_30688_marks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 23, 2010)

MmmMMmm

When did yah get the 980X!? Me like! 

Been keeping the 965BE here and experiencing 48C load.


----------



## TheShad0W (Mar 23, 2010)

My i5-750 on 24-7 clocks:


----------



## trickson (Mar 23, 2010)

Man looks like I may need to build a new i7 setup .. I can't justify the expense as I get a really tight score in this as well , But them i7's are killin it  My god MetalRacer 4.38 seconds !!! 
I just don't know though . I can get low 10 second score's on mine but to think that it can be even faster is just insane . can you imagine what that thing would do at 4.2GHz ?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, it's a start:


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 24, 2010)

daily settings on the new p55a-ud7, might try a slightly diff setup for the ram and see how it goes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> daily settings on the new p55a-ud7, might try a slightly diff setup for the ram and see how it goes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Capture003512.jpg



updated bro.  love the way those i5 650's clock


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that I'm using 8GB of ram, it isn't clocking as well it feels like, or just the P55 BIOS' aren't quite there yet for the 32n i5 6xx's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Now that I'm using 8GB of ram, it isn't clocking as well it feels like, or just the P55 BIOS' aren't quite there yet for the 32n i5 6xx's.



Can't comment on the BIOS but I know the 8GB of RAM surely should have a slight impact on overclocking.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm having a problem with wprime 1.55. It's giving me crazy high scores, like 27 sec. 2.0 seems to give me correct sub 6 second times at 4.0ghz. Not sure what's wrong...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'm having a problem with wprime 1.55. It's giving me crazy high scores, like 27 sec. 2.0 seems to give me correct sub 6 second times at 4.0ghz. Not sure what's wrong...



You sure you are setting the amount of threads it has to use?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya Paulie, that's the sucky part of 1.55, have to manually set the threads in advanced options.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You sure you are setting the amount of threads it has to use?



LOL. I totally forgot about that.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Trying to figure out why my windows 7 install is giving me such crappy results.  I'm at over 4.2GHz and I'm still getting above 6 seconds.  Threads set to 8, so I'm not doing a Paulie here.  What else could be chewing up my performance?

I've got an X5677 @ 4.25GHz, Ram @ 1710MHz 7-7-7-18.  Average results are 6.48 sec.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> LOL. I totally forgot about that.







MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Capture066811.jpg



  adding now.



Binge said:


> Trying to figure out why my windows 7 install is giving me such crappy results.  I'm at over 4.2GHz and I'm still getting above 6 seconds.  Threads set to 8, so I'm not doing a Paulie here.  What else could be chewing up my performance?
> 
> I've got an X5677 @ 4.25GHz, Ram @ 1710MHz 7-7-7-18.  Average results are 6.48 sec.



You have any libraries installed?


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> adding now.
> 
> 
> 
> You have any libraries installed?



no, if you install libraries it gets even slower


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

That's exactly why I asked


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's exactly why I asked



It's still a mystery.  I've retested several times and my results are always worse than non-W7 results.  Then I see some people on here getting decent results with W7 and I :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's still a mystery.  I've retested several times and my results are always worse than non-W7 results.  Then I see some people on here getting decent results with W7 and I :shadedshu



hmmm, weird man.  maybe need a fresh install of windows?


----------



## DOM (Mar 24, 2010)

i installed it and mine got faster got it to 5.991 at 4.2 im on  w7 64bit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's still a mystery.  I've retested several times and my results are always worse than non-W7 results.  Then I see some people on here getting decent results with W7 and I :shadedshu



Windows XP cut off almost 1sec from windows 7 for me and thats on a fresh install on both of them also both 64bit


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how would I uninstall the libraries?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 24, 2010)

A little improvement.





MetalRacer, Denise Milani is a favorite of mine too.  Nice background & avatar!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Out of curiosity, how would I uninstall the libraries?


There used to be a modifier on their site that you can download but I don't see it anymore 



Divide Overflow said:


> A little improvement.
> 
> [url]http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae217/Divide_Overflow/wPrime426.jpg[/URL]
> 
> MetalRacer, Denise Milani is a favorite of mine too.  Nice background & avatar!



Updating


----------



## SuperNoodle (Mar 25, 2010)

i5 750


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

SuperNoodle said:


> i5 750



 UPDATED.


----------



## hoss331 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ran a little better last night, efficiency isnt to sporty but ill work on that later.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2010)

hoss331 said:


> Ran a little better last night, efficiency isnt to sporty but ill work on that later.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/503wp.jpg



damn, nice run with that Q9650


----------



## hoss331 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks . I used vista 32 this go around which seemed to be a bit faster on moderate clocks than my daily win7 64 but at higher clocks it doesnt seem to be the case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

***updated***

Great run HOSS


----------



## wwwww (Mar 28, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Out of curiosity, how would I uninstall the libraries?



Hit ~ key.

Then type:
cleanup
<enter>

That should do it, type
gui
<enter>
to return back to the GUI

Can't remember if it works on version 1.55 though, it'll work on 2.xx (cleaning up everything from older versions too).

http://www.wprime.net/Scores/6222/View

And here's mine on my entertainment PC. About a second worse than my score with my system (Santa Rosa Opterons) when I wrote wPrime in 2006. Oh well.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/WPrime 3.787.jpg



updated


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 29, 2010)

Finally broke 10s, and I'm on air.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Finally broke 10s, and I'm on air.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/Capture009757.jpg



Updated


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100328/WPrime 3.787.jpg


Nice score MetalRacer  but I like the back ground wayyyy better lol...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice runs guys!

@CP
This must have gotten lost in translation ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1813913&postcount=3046

Please update me.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2010)

Here you go, my unlocked X2 555 to X4 B55 @ 4 Ghz and Wprime 1.55 score







below 10 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 2, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Here you go, my unlocked X2 555 to X4 B55 @ 4 Ghz and Wprime 1.55 score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/My555BEX4_4Ghz_wPrime155Score686.jpg
> 
> ...



Updated


----------



## facepunch (Apr 2, 2010)

well i hit as high as i could on water:shadedshu but in a month and a half ill have something that will kill my previous scrore


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated



Here you go few more scores with different memory modules and speed settings, more to come 

best so far - 9.579


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Here you go few more scores with different memory modules and speed settings, more to come
> 
> best so far - 9.579
> 
> ...


Nice run bro,    but the timings are a bit on the lazy side for DDR2.... have you, or can you run 5.5.5.15.25? at the same clocks?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Nice run bro,    but the timings are a bit on the lazy side for DDR2.... have you, or can you run 5.5.5.15.25? at the same clocks?



Thanks.


Thats max I can squeeze for now.  This board doesn't have more voltage options for the memory, the memory is rated for tighter timings at more voltage.  So will try on a different board and post here.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Here you go, my unlocked X2 555 to X4 B55 @ 4 Ghz and Wprime 1.55 score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/My555BEX4_4Ghz_wPrime155Score686.jpg
> 
> ...





suraswami said:


> Here you go few more scores with different memory modules and speed settings, more to come
> 
> best so far - 9.579
> 
> ...



UPDATED.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED.



I think I am done here.  Don't want to kill the gem by pumping in lots of voltage to go more.

BTW my new chip is happy @ 3.8Ghz with just 1.42v (I think stock).  What will be the safe limit on the voltages if I need to run it @ 4Ghz 24/7?

Finally I managed to CF my spare 4850, now I need to start playing some games.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I think I am done here.  Don't want to kill the gem by pumping in lots of voltage to go more.
> 
> BTW my new chip is happy @ 3.8Ghz with just 1.42v (I think stock).  What will be the safe limit on the voltages if I need to run it @ 4Ghz 24/7?
> 
> Finally I managed to CF my spare 4850, now I need to start playing some games.



I saty try to stay under 1.525v.  Enjoy the games, that's where C/F really pays off bro


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

Six Core with HTT  Boreas cooling


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW ricks

Give us something to cry about! lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just getting to know it...this chip is really finicky about voltage. I will learn it's ways eventually.  Want to stick to water until that time...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Just getting to know it...this chip is really finicky about voltage. I will learn it's ways eventually.  Want to stick to water until that time...



what board you using ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> what board you using ?



e759 Classy w/51 bios


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

alright rick, please stop.  I can't afford to swipe a credit card right now 

I'll update this when I get home   Good run bro, truly amazing what those CPU's can do in wprime.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 9, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Six Core with HTT  Boreas cooling
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_05Apr090203.jpg



Very good run there.  Each day the scores are getting closer to 2 secs.



Chicken Patty said:


> alright rick, please stop.  I can't afford to swipe a credit card right now
> 
> I'll update this when I get home   Good run bro, truly amazing what those CPU's can do in wprime.



I think WPrime needs to get more challenging to these CPUs, they are getting more smarter.  hmm may be calculate billion ^ billion


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 9, 2010)

I will have to get off water to see 2 sec...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Six Core with HTT  Boreas cooling
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_05Apr090203.jpg



Sorry bro, forgot yesterday.  ***UPDATED***


----------



## Asylum (Apr 14, 2010)

heres a new score for me CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2010)

updated


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bumpage...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Bumpage...
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Apr170121.jpg



Back in first place 

[*]rickss69 - Intel Core i7 980X 4732 MHz - 3.682
[*]Asylum - Intel Core i7 980X 4714 MHz - 3.697
[*]MetalRacer - Intel Core i7 980X 4500 MHz - 3.787
[*]Naekuh - Intel Q3QP Gulftown 4381 MHz - 4.058


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bumperoo...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Bumperoo...
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_02Apr171924.jpg



updated


----------



## Isty (Apr 21, 2010)

Quad Core Without HTT:


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Apr 21, 2010)

Isty - Use version 1.55 please.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2010)

THanks Rick


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2010)

Done in w7 need to try xp


----------



## MetalRacer (May 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> Done in w7 need to try xp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/wPrime 32m.jpg



Good job DOM.


Heres six cores with HT off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

DOM said:


> Done in w7 need to try xp
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/wPrime 32m.jpg



updated   The big boys stepping up with the big boys 



MetalRacer said:


> Good job DOM.
> 
> 
> Heres six cores with HT off.
> ...



Good run


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 2, 2010)

Props to DOM! When I get my mb back from rma it's chillin time for sure!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

First AMD six-core (No HT obvi) entry?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> First AMD six-core (No HT obvi) entry?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/wprime.jpg



About time 

Is that a 1090T or 1095T?  Also was the clock 4104 MHz?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

Another 6 core filing in, these things are awesome, running 3.93ghz on a stock cpu fan and benching it with that, will be trying for 4ghz here soon, lol.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 2, 2010)

CP you didn't log my six cores without HTT run on the first page?

Is that reserved for AMD only?


----------



## Psychoholic (May 2, 2010)

Here's a quick 32M run at my 24/7 settings (4ghz)

EDIT : Here's the one with both scores


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Another 6 core filing in, these things are awesome, running 3.93ghz on a stock cpu fan and benching it with that, will be trying for 4ghz here soon, lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/Capture006.jpg



Please use version 1.55



MetalRacer said:


> CP you didn't log my six cores without HTT run on the first page?
> 
> Is that reserved for AMD only?


no sir, added.  I was not posting any runs that has to do with disabling cores and stuff, but I'll add the ones with just disabling HTT.  This is good for some comparison.  What I won't be adding is disabling cores, but no HTT is fine.



Psychoholic said:


> Here's a quick 32M run at my 24/7 settings (4ghz)
> 
> EDIT : Here's the one with both scores
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/both.jpg



Please use version 1.55


----------



## Psychoholic (May 2, 2010)

ah, my bad, here's 1.55..  gave me a better score


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> About time
> 
> Is that a 1090T or 1095T?  Also was the clock 4104 MHz?



its a 1090T (CPU-z reports silly things sometimes huh) and the clock is 4104mhz IIRC.  I'm on my laptop but can get the CPU-z Validation link for you later


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Please use version 1.55



Can't, it wouldn't detect my CPU score, then would only run 1 thread :/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Can't, it wouldn't detect my CPU score, then would only run 1 thread :/



under advanced settings (IRRC) you can set the thread count. Just use CPU-z (have it in the SS) for the CPU info


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

Well then, got a better score with 1.55, time to try 3.93ghz again.







**EDIT**
Decided to up and skip 3.93, 1055 stock fan run, god this proc is great


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

heres the CPU-z validation for 4.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1162128


----------



## Psychoholic (May 2, 2010)

Quick 4.25ghz run.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

Psycho what Vcore did you set for 4.25? and how hot is your chip running at load?


----------



## Psychoholic (May 2, 2010)

1.45v, of course the 32m doesnt run long enough to get a temp..  ran the 1024M, made it to 75% and crashed, temps were right around 50C (Xigmatek 1283)



sNiPeRbOb said:


> Psycho what Vcore did you set for 4.25? and how hot is your chip running at load?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2010)

Psychoholic said:


> ah, my bad, here's 1.55..  gave me a better score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/33433.jpg


Thank you, updating now.



sNiPeRbOb said:


> its a 1090T (CPU-z reports silly things sometimes huh) and the clock is 4104mhz IIRC.  I'm on my laptop but can get the CPU-z Validation link for you later


updating, thanks.




Psychoholic said:


> Quick 4.25ghz run.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100502/1.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2010)

all runs updated


----------



## Kethachdau (May 3, 2010)

update X6 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1164392


----------



## Kethachdau (May 3, 2010)

new X6


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2010)

updated


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 4, 2010)

Athlon X3 435 Unlocked to a B-35


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

updated


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 4, 2010)

I'm gonna do a few more Runs
as a PhenomII x3 and as a AthlonII x3 
Here it is as a PhenomII x3





and here it is as a AII 435





hmmm....I'll have to get my PII 555 out for a few runs tomorrow so I can get on the dual core list as well


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm gonna do a few more Runs
> as a PhenomII x3 and as a AthlonII x3
> Here it is as a PhenomII x3
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/Capture101015.jpg
> ...



Isn't it the same CPU?  If so I'll just add your better run.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 4, 2010)

Yeah it's the same But the lower score has the L3 cache enabled...ODD..
Sounds good to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> Yeah it's the same But the lower score has the L3 cache enabled...ODD..
> Sounds good to me



updated


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

Here is my HTPC Wprime score. AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.2ghz


----------



## amd64skater (May 8, 2010)

my lastest even though its slow


----------



## amd64skater (May 8, 2010)

wow justed looked and im up a few spaces


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is my HTPC Wprime score. AMD Athlon X2 5600+ @ 3.2ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/wprime.jpg



Brandon if you don't mind bro, please use version 1.55.  Thanks dude


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

amd64skater said:


> View attachment 35442my lastest even though its slow



updated.


----------



## 4x4n (May 12, 2010)

Got me an i5 750 to play with. Seems like a pretty decent chip, I've got 4.2 linx stable, but here is a quick wprime at 4.4. Might have some more in it, just not enough time today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Got me an i5 750 to play with. Seems like a pretty decent chip, I've got 4.2 linx stable, but here is a quick wprime at 4.4. Might have some more in it, just not enough time today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/750_4.4wp.jpg



Updated


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

This should be good for 2ND place hey? Ya might wanna add this score to the AMD fan boi club David.... 






don't mind the high cpu volts..... Cupid is reading it wrong.... the Bios is set to run 1.4750v at current clock's

Load line Calibration (enabled) 

everything turned on during this test. (antiVir,BlahBlah) 

I'm tired, I'm heading to bed and In the morn I'll give ya a better yet score. ... this CH4 is to easy, Kinda like the Intel crap hey? lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> This should be good for 2ND place hey? Ya might wanna add this score to the AMD fan boi club David....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/now.jpg
> 
> ...



You still have a bit to go to beat my *"QUAD CORE"* i7 

It'll be nice if we can get metalracer to redo this run at your clock speed to see how they compare.  

MetalRacer - Intel Core i7 980X 4701 MHz - 4.599


----------



## MetalRacer (May 15, 2010)

I couldn’t match fullinfusion’s exact clock so I did one a little higher and one lower.


----------



## SystemViper (May 15, 2010)

i couldn't even see the score with that wallpaper


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Brad,

Looks like you got some catching up to do to that "Intel Crap" buddy


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

I can run prime95 all day when I test my OC's for stability but as soon as I try to start either test on Wprime v1.55 I get an error and both v2 and v2.03 will not even start.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I can run prime95 all day when I test my OC's for stability but as soon as I try to start either test on Wprime v1.55 I get an error and both v2 and v2.03 will not even start.



Tried running it as admin?


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

I've tried right clicking and selecting run as admin and when trying compatibility mode I've selected "run as admin" as well.  I guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I've tried right clicking and selecting run as admin and when trying compatibility mode I've selected "run as admin" as well.  I guess it wasn't meant to be



got a screeny of the error?  Weird!


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

Here is v1.55 and v2 errors:

v1.55:





v2.00:


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I can run prime95 all day when I test my OC's for stability but as soon as I try to start either test on Wprime v1.55 I get an error and both v2 and v2.03 will not even start.


get used to it Ken.

The CH3 is plagued with bios problems with the x6 cpu :shadedshu...

you can always right click Wprime and click property's, click on run as admin and see if that helps.. 

Ps... It's that dam Turbo mode setting that's messing with your system.


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> get used to it Ken.
> 
> The CH3 is plagued with bios problems with the x6 cpu :shadedshu...
> 
> ...



I have to leave it on unless I want the proc running FSB x4 all day  Oh well.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I have to leave it on unless I want the proc running FSB x4 all day  Oh well.


use amd overdrive and click turbo mode... check it and hit apply... than see if it shows the clocks your running


----------



## kenkickr (May 15, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> use amd overdrive and click turbo mode... check it and hit apply... than see if it shows the clocks your running



Tried and no go.  sits @ 1200Mhz on all 6 cores(300FSB x 4).


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Tried and no go.  sits @ 1200Mhz on all 6 cores(300FSB x 4).


take a few pix of your bios and pm me, I need to see what settings your running, as well is cool n quiet disabled in the bios tab under cpu setting?


----------



## wwwww (May 16, 2010)

Did you rename the wprime executable?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 16, 2010)

i used k10stat to fix those issues with a constant fixed multi of 4.. i just set it to boot and load one profile with no window and all my problems were solved..


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i used k10stat to fix those issues with a constant fixed multi of 4.. i just set it to boot and load one profile with no window and all my problems were solved..


He's using an x6 cpu bro.... that wont work... It's a bios thing


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

I'm puzzled Ken, I'll see if I can find anything


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> He's using an x6 cpu bro.... that wont work... It's a bios thing



i'm using an x6 cpu.. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'm using an x6 cpu.. lol


but your mobo is last gen hey?... 790 and 750sb chipset?

the 890*x 850sb is made to run the x6 flawless... sorry I didnt see your rig config, you musta updated it a while ago tonight ?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here ya go Buddie  update this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/yet.jpg


Here ya go D,, Update this 

*Update*  not too bad for a 200+ dollar cpu hey?

I'm kinda glad I didn't go to the Intel side


----------



## fullinfusion (May 16, 2010)

just another run 

good ol Canada and there payments for great bins


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Here ya go D,, Update this
> 
> *Update*  not too bad for a 200+ dollar cpu hey?
> 
> ...



I updated with your latest one.  That's not bad at all for a $200+ CPU, but the below is even better   

*Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 4629 MHz - 5.247 (RAM in dual channel mode, so don't cry about tri channel )*


----------



## Baam (May 16, 2010)

X2 555 3 cores


----------



## MetalRacer (May 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I updated with your latest one.  That's not bad at all for a $200+ CPU, but the below is even better
> 
> *Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 4629 MHz - 5.247 (RAM in dual channel mode, so don't cry about tri channel )*



I’m rather fond of my $200.00 chip also.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Baam said:


> X2 555 3 cores
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100516/Capture006.jpg


Added, 



MetalRacer said:


> I’m rather fond of my $200.00 chip also.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100516/wPrime 5.413.jpg


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 17, 2010)

New best single core with HT enabled...

12secs off the old best 

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1004263_fatguy1992_wprime_32m_pentium_4_631_47sec_18ms


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

1st place?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1st place?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/Capture056.jpg



 I know I shouldn't ask this but how many threads? The full 16?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

16 yes


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

Sub 3s Fits?

I think so


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Updated fit.  I could only imagine what dual six cores would do


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated fit.  I could only imagine what dual six cores would do



heres one from dave.... but since he didnt post it he gets no credit on the list... haha!


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

CP I think Fit's post for 1st place is worthy for a small side note.  Maybe a "Fastest Prime in the West"

Mid-West rather


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## fullinfusion (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/Capture058.jpg


Daym Fit 

If I didn't know any better, Id think it was a glitch in the program! But any ways Beautiful run...

*faints*


----------



## FlanK3r (May 19, 2010)

where do u found this Xeons ,-)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Maybe I can make a top 10 overall?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, but Fit's scores can't be correct. Here is the top score on the bot for that chip.

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1005034_miahallen_wprime_32m_xeon_x5677_4sec_93ms

And for a Gulftown... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/972059_sf3d_wprime_32m_core_i7_980x_2sec_625ms


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2010)

3 Cores - 6.869


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2010)

6 Core No HT - 4.46


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2010)

1 Core With HT - 20.229


----------



## mstenholm (May 19, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Sorry guys, but Fit's scores can't be correct. Here is the top score on the bot for that chip.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1005034_miahallen_wprime_32m_xeon_x5677_4sec_93ms
> 
> And for a Gulftown... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/972059_sf3d_wprime_32m_core_i7_980x_2sec_625ms



You forget that he has two.....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 19, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> You forget that he has two.....



Didnt forget...didnt know.


----------



## hoss331 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

Wrong WPrime version, but you get the idea...I will re-run with 1.55 later this w-end.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Wrong WPrime version, but you get the idea...I will re-run with 1.55 later this w-end.



Very nice as usual Rickss69.

Do you think it will dip into the 4 second range?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

It should easily do sub 5 with the proper settings and cooling.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Wrong WPrime version, but you get the idea...I will re-run with 1.55 later this w-end.


What are your cpu temp's running the Cascade Rick?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What are your cpu temp's running the Cascade Rick?



Not a clue...RealTemp doesnt work and CoreTemp I havent tried. I can tell you this chip is a lot hotter than my first one tho.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Not a clue...RealTemp doesnt work and CoreTemp I havent tried. I can tell you this chip is a lot hotter than my first one tho.


Try THIS!

I find its reading the temp's very accurate *same as the bios* I'm running a ROG mobo and it's about time they put out a decent temperature monitoring program that really works 

give it a try and let us know how it's working.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Try THIS!
> 
> I find its reading the temp's very accurate *same as the bios* I'm running a ROG mobo and it's about time they put out a decent temperature monitoring program that really works
> 
> give it a try and let us know how it's working.



Ran it in active window during the bench but no values ever moved...

Edit:  Just tried CoreTemp and it doesnt work for either.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ran it in active window during the bench but no values ever moved...
> 
> Edit:  Just tried CoreTemp and it doesnt work for either.


 the program probably isn't made to read anything below 0c... I betcha if ya pump enough volts to the proc the 0c will change lol....

what mobo you running?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P atm...

I have a GA-890FXA-UD5 to try as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P atm...
> 
> I have a GA-890FXA-UD5 to try as well.


Dude your Killing me here ATM, you have a 890FX mobo and your playing on a 790 chipset? what gives? I have had way better results using the CH4 over the CH3 with the 1090T


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

I'll give the 890 a go TM...that 790 aint half bad tho is it?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I'll give the 890 a go TM...that 790 aint half bad tho is it?


Heck no! not bad at all, but 890 is the way to go


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

Now I remember...can't get cpu-z to report correctly with the 890FX...it has the latest bios.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Now I remember...can't get cpu-z to report correctly with the 890FX...it has the latest bios.


that bios is likly the relese x 6 bios hey? have ya checked for an updated ver?

I know till the asus 0801 CH4 bios was released I had the same problem... I guess the x6 is still to new and the mobo manufactures to wright a proper bios. Amd gave to the vendors the specifics on what this chip can do but IMO the bios programmers are still blind on how to come up with a proper bios lol...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> that bios is likly the relese x 6 bios hey? have ya checked for an updated ver?
> 
> I know till the asus 0801 CH4 bios was released I had the same problem... I guess the x6 is still to new and the mobo manufactures to wright a proper bios. Amd gave to the vendors the specifics on what this chip can do but IMO the bios programmers are still blind on how to come up with a proper bios lol...



I have the latest bios for the 890 but it is still a dog. The 790 is kicking it's butt all the way to the trash bin.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

Phenom II 550 BE (2 cores) - 13.65 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Phenom II 550 BE (2 cores) - 13.65 sec



updating now, good run bro   ln2 right?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updating now, good run bro   ln2 right?



Yep yep - A poor LN2 run at that...I will have to swap mb's and try that again.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Yep yep - A poor LN2 run at that...I will have to swap mb's and try that again.



no worries bro, this thread ain't going no where.  Let's see what the other mobo has in store for us


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

Intel i3 530 - 9.283 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Intel i3 530 - 9.283 sec



another amazing run   Adding now


----------



## IINexusII (May 30, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

IINexusII said:


> heres mine
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/4242/wrime.png



updating now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2010)

rickss69 - Core i5 661 5356MHz - 8.969


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 - Core i5 661 5356MHz - 8.969



updated


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2010)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1010958_fitseries3_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5677_2sec_946ms


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 1, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1010958_fitseries3_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5677_2sec_946ms
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100531/Capture161.jpg



Great score Fits.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 1, 2010)

Great run Steve, updated.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1010958_fitseries3_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5677_2sec_946ms
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100531/Capture161.jpg



God damn it!  still didn't beat the 2 sec mark.  Ok push more


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 7, 2010)

Intel 980X - HT on - 3.03 sec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Intel 980X - HT on - 3.03 sec



Geez, almost in the 2's!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was benching mostly 3D yesterday. Looks like a sub 2 run is doable with the cascade...I'll give it a whirl this morning after getting some water blocks affixed to the 8800's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I was benching mostly 3D yesterday. Looks like a sub 2 run is doable with the cascade...I'll give it a whirl this morning after getting some water blocks affixed to the 8800's.



That's awesome.  I saw your runs with the 880's in the 3dmark thread, WOW!  That's all I can say.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2010)

here is my X2 240 @ 3.5 Ghz and GSkill DDR3 ram with my MSI 790FX-GD70 board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

suraswami said:


> here is my X2 240 @ 3.5 Ghz and GSkill DDR3 ram with my MSI 790FX-GD70 board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/X2_240_WPrimeScore2.jpg



updating now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

On Windows XP? you serious! Rick


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> On Windows XP? you serious! Rick



I have XP installed on my bencher


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have XP installed on my bencher


YOU?  No DOUBT!!! Chickin ass pattie cake, burger,fish fillet burger eating mofo
!!!!!

XP!!! You BABY!!!! Id never stoop that low for marks lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> YOU?  No DOUBT!!! Chickin ass pattie cake, burger,fish fillet burger eating mofo
> !!!!!
> 
> XP!!! You BABY!!!! Id never stoop that low for marks lol



It's my "bencher" nuff said !


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2010)

XP for 2D = Win     (you can add 3DMark06 and 3DMark2001 in there as well)


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

4 Threads





5 Threads





6 Threads


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well done Jellyrole...you working it on water?


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

You crazy bastard! Get over to my Project Log!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123178


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2010)

See you had some water leaks...been there, done that too many times myself. A little tweaking should get you in this range...  http://hwbot.org/community/submission/948972_rickss69_wprime_32m_core_i7_920_5sec_188ms


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

A few crashes later with 7 threads..8 is going to be scary!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2010)

Adjust your settings and you need all threads active for this bench.   (Drop the gpu-z and give us a memory tab please)


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Woot!


----------



## suraswami (Jun 12, 2010)

suraswami said:


> here is my X2 240 @ 3.5 Ghz and GSkill DDR3 ram with my MSI 790FX-GD70 board.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100612/X2_240_WPrimeScore2.jpg



ok this is wierd, for some reason slower NB frequency and relaxed memory timing gives me better score and than previous run .


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Could be that it's more stable


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 12, 2010)

Jellyrole - Give 32 bit XP a spin if you have it...you will likey.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

xp 32 bit def. is the king of 2d benches, it also loves 3dmark 06 

@jellyrole, you installed the libraries for wprime?  It gave me and most people slower times.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea, they're installed, anything else I can do?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Yea, they're installed, anything else I can do?



I remember to remove them I downloaded something from their site, but I don't see it no more   I had much better times with out the libraries installed.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, I submitted a question asking about it.


----------



## crunchie (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's my first attempt using a Zalman 9500.







Waiting to put it under water, although those temps look ok.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL, look at my temps under water compared to yours on air!


----------



## crunchie (Jun 13, 2010)

I could use another heater atm .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

crunchie said:


> Here's my first attempt using a Zalman 9500.
> 
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1239561.png[/url]
> 
> ...



Hi crunchie,

Please use version 1.55.  Thanks.


----------



## crunchie (Jun 14, 2010)

On water tonight . Goodonya postie.

No worries Chicken Patty. I missed those big red letters telling us which version to use .


----------



## crunchie (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok. Water hooked up and 1.55 downloaded. 




Looking forward to having another go later.


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello guys,

Can you please add me to the list.

My Athlon 620 is running @ 3510Mhz and I got a score of 11.465 seconds the first time. I repeated the test an hour later and got 11.329 seconds.

The screenshots are below


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome Dent1! Grab you some cpu-z and add them to future screens...we all like more info.


----------



## Dent1 (Jun 14, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Welcome Dent1! Grab you some cpu-z and add them to future screens...we all like more info.



I updated my screenshots, I scored slightly faster this time around, 11.329 seconds.

I have CPU-Z and GPU-Z in the background for more details about my system.


 Its in my post above: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1929093&postcount=3281


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2010)

The new Wprime seems to be fixed since 2.00 or 2.01


----------



## crunchie (Jun 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The new Wprime seems to be fixed since 2.00 or 2.01



Looks to me like the later version is reading over half a second faster than 1.55 at the same processor speed?


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 15, 2010)

Testing Vista 32 bit and I'm liking it.


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey CP! First post here. A couple of my results.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Testing Vista 32 bit and I'm liking it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100614/Capture004080.jpg





ocgmj said:


> Hey CP! First post here. A couple of my results.
> View attachment 36273View attachment 36274



Welcome   updating now!  Great runs!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> Hey CP! First post here. A couple of my results.
> View attachment 36273View attachment 36274



Lot of OCA in the quad with HTT list 

[*]miahallen - Xeon Processor X5667 5651 MHz - 4.266
*[*]Splave - Core i7 960 5361 MHz - 4.484
[*]ocgmj - Xeon W3565 5323 MHz - 4.500
[*]Splave - Core i7 920 5111 MHz - 4.687*
[*]road-runne - Core i7 960 5386 MHz - 4.719
*[*]DOM - Core i7 920 4826 MHz - 4.938*
[*]giorgos th. - Core i7 Extreme 965 5004 MHz - 4.959 sec
*[*]rickss69 - Core i7 950 4945 MHz - 5.000*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to see you here OC!


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Rick! Good to see a few familiar faces.


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

Will this one work also CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> Will this one work also CP?
> View attachment 36275



Sorry dude but no.  No shutting down cores or disabling HTT.  I mean you can post them, not an issue, but not for the leaderboards.  Sorry.


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

No prob, Just thought I ask


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> No prob, Just thought I ask



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 15, 2010)

Blast from the past...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Blast from the past...



updated.


----------



## crunchie (Jun 15, 2010)

Slight improvement tonight. What sort of vcore and cpu/nb volts are you 1090 guys running @ around the 4Ghz-4.2Ghz cpu and 3Ghz cpu/nb?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

crunchie said:


> Slight improvement tonight. What sort of vcore and cpu/nb volts are you 1090 guys running @ around the 4Ghz-4.2Ghz cpu and 3Ghz cpu/nb?
> View attachment 36278



updated


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 15, 2010)

Crunchie - I will have my Thuban back from rma shortly...I will compare with you when I get it back up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll have mine this week too


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hopefully I will not break the third one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

Hopefully the Dragon will help you Rick


----------



## crunchie (Jun 15, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Crunchie - I will have my Thuban back from rma shortly...I will compare with you when I get it back up and running.



No worries .


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 15, 2010)

OK guys, some litle update my aircooled Thuban, what do u mean about score under 180s :-D ?






and older 32M run


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice job man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 15, 2010)

updating


AND WE HAVE A NEW SIX CORE WITHOUT HTT LEADER


----------



## crunchie (Jun 16, 2010)

F3 bios are out for the GA-890FXA-UD5 .


----------



## crunchie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok. Updated bios to F3 and already noticing the difference .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

Updated for another new leader in the six core without HTT category


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 16, 2010)

no problem, i go higher, give mi some minutes, now im at x4 965 only


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thuban has returned home and Crosshair being prepared with Dragon Skin...


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 16, 2010)

changes leader ,-), its not my maximum...,-) This is only max for 1.48V


----------



## sno.lcn (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a faster one at 5.4GHz, but I accidentally have two motherboard tabs open, and no memory tab.  Your choice to count it or not.  After several beers, my benching improves but my screenshot taking ability goes to crap


----------



## FlanK3r (Jun 16, 2010)

ohhh no, this is for my aircooling to much :-D...but still waiting guys  some days...little surprice coming


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 16, 2010)

Insane numbers sno.lcn


----------



## crunchie (Jun 16, 2010)

You got that out in the snow sno.lcn? . Nice run


----------



## ocgmj (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey CP can you add this one please. Result from my Air cooled e8500.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3065/wprime5320mhz.jpg
> 
> 
> I have a faster one at 5.4GHz, but I accidentally have two motherboard tabs open, and no memory tab.  Your choice to count it or not.  After several beers, my benching improves but my screenshot taking ability goes to crap
> ...


As long as CPUz is in the screenshot it's all good, but won't be good for the bot though without a memory tab 



ocgmj said:


> Hey CP can you add this one please. Result from my Air cooled e8500.
> 
> View attachment 36332



Adding now


----------



## Jmatt110 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm back 

Anyways, here's my first run with my new 1090T. Only got it yesterday, will do some proper OCing this weeked.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 18, 2010)

JMatt - Please use WPrime version 1.55. Thanks!


----------



## Jmatt110 (Jun 18, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> JMatt - Please use WPrime version 1.55. Thanks!



Whenever I run 1.55, it only runs on one thread, not 6 for some reason.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2010)

Go to advanced and set it to six threads


----------



## suraswami (Jun 18, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3065/wprime5320mhz.jpg
> 
> 
> I have a faster one at 5.4GHz, but I accidentally have two motherboard tabs open, and no memory tab.  Your choice to count it or not.  After several beers, my benching improves but my screenshot taking ability goes to crap
> ...



awesome HTT speed.  That board is a good clocker.  1.43 v on the chip and 5+ ghz


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 18, 2010)

Right here JMatt...


----------



## Jmatt110 (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's my 1.55 run:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Jmatt110 said:


> Here's my 1.55 run:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100618/wPrime OC1222.png



updating now


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't seem to get CPU-Z to play nice with this mb....

rickss69 - Phenom II X6 1090T - 5217MHz - 4.978


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Can't seem to get CPU-Z to play nice with this mb....
> 
> rickss69 - Phenom II X6 1090T - 5217MHz - 4.978



2nd place, come on rick, push it push it!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 19, 2010)

Got to figure out this bios or go to another board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Got to figure out this bios or go to another board.



What board you using now?


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 19, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Can't seem to get CPU-Z to play nice with this mb....
> 
> rickss69 - Phenom II X6 1090T - 5217MHz - 4.978



Good run rick.


New personal all time low score.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice run Metal! 

CP - I'm trying the ASUS Crosshair III Formula mb atm but it is just not cooperating. May have to go back to the Gigabyte.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

Hit me up in pm ill see if I can help with the ch3 I have had mine old cold lotsa times lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 19, 2010)

May hit you up later cdawall - I've already broken the board down and readying the Gigabyte.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> May hit you up later cdawall - I've already broken the board down and readying the Gigabyte.



gotcha  i still cant break 4.6ghz on mine with water :/ its pissing me off it will post and make it halfway into windows at 4.7ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Good run rick.
> 
> 
> New personal all time low score.
> ...



updating now.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Jun 20, 2010)

Another run at 4.3:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2010)

Jmatt110 said:


> Another run at 4.3:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/wPrime OC2.png



updating.  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 20, 2010)

It may be that I just can't get cold enough on the cascade. May try some LN2 next w-end.

rickss69 - Phenom II X6 1090T - 5350MHz - 4.836


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 23, 2010)

@fits
Nice run!

@cdawall
Look at cpu pll voltage. May help, it may not.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)

hwbot link...

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_157ms?new=true


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

Updated


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated



Fit used 5680s, not 5677s in that run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> Fit used 5680s, not 5677s in that run.



updated.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok move over all you 6 core monsters, low old school dual core score coming in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ok move over all you 6 core monsters, low old school dual core score coming in



updating.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 3, 2010)

little toying with a 875k, doubt ill keep either of them, but heres the best score ive gotten so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> little toying with a 875k, doubt ill keep either of them, but heres the best score ive gotten so far
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100703/Capture009714.jpg



Updating


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100704/Capture035.jpg



updating now


----------



## [REDBULL] (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2010)

[REDBULL] said:


> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/200sx_/wprimei4.jpg



Thanks updating now, great run


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 7, 2010)

Heres my new PB was only testing max MHz for a bit.  The efficiency is crap I know, will re-bench later on with better OS.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Heres my new PB was only testing max MHz for a bit.  The efficiency is crap I know, will re-bench later on with better OS.
> 
> [url]http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9805/20100629094658.png[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



 updating now.  By the way, great job on the BOT bro, you've moved up an incredible amount of spots in just one month.  Truly unbelievable bro


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, still got heaps left to bench and re-bench on LN2.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks, still got heaps left to bench and re-bench on LN2.



I bet bro, your hardware collection is insane!


----------



## Naekuh (Jul 9, 2010)

i need to bring out a 22nm to beat these scores.. ummm give me 6 months..  lol... 
i'll get back on first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> i need to bring out a 22nm to beat these scores.. ummm give me 6 months..  lol...
> i'll get back on first.



We'll be waiting


----------



## sno.lcn (Jul 13, 2010)

Sempron 140 @ single core







And the same Sempron 140 @ dual core


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll update when I get home


----------



## mithrandir (Jul 13, 2010)

Got myself a Q6600 last week. OC'd to 3.3ghz and seems to be stable so far.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 13, 2010)

Meh... was so close to breaking 6 seconds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

updated.


----------



## ocgmj (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

ocgmj said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36928&stc=1&d=1279062743



updating


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2010)

I will have a score with my x2 250 sometime. I think i am going to try and get faster then the time i got with the X2 240.I don't think it will happen because of the board i am using.I used a Asrock 790GX for the 240 and am using a Gigabyte Nforce 430 for the 250


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2010)

http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=394864&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 14, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=394864&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



no hotlinking to HWbot?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=394864&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



Link doesn't seem to be working dude.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2010)

The link works fine for me. Here is the SS attached to your forum however.

i3 550 for the first pic and i7 860 for teh second.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

EarthDog said:


> The link works fine for me. Here is the SS attached to your forum however.
> 
> i3 550 for the first pic and i7 860 for teh second.



updating now, great runs bro


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> updating now, great runs bro



yo whats up chicken, add me to that list


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll add you when i get home dude


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 14, 2010)

k cool bro


----------



## Melvis (Jul 16, 2010)

Here is my X6 at stock clocks 

Alot faster then my FX-57 that's for sure lol


----------



## Hardi (Jul 16, 2010)

let's add another tri core to the list too


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 16, 2010)

updated fellas, sorry for the delay


----------



## Hardi (Jul 17, 2010)

there seems to be some typo in my name, and i have a 435, not 425 : P
15. Hardi *x3* - Athlon II X3 *425* 3242 MHz - 15.219


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

Hardi said:


> there seems to be some typo in my name, and i have a 435, not 425 : P
> 15. Hardi *x3* - Athlon II X3 *425* 3242 MHz - 15.219



Fixed   Thanks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2010)

this 250 of mine doesn't like to clock good.. well it gets to 4.2ghz and no matter what it BSOD and won't run Wprime at 3.9ghz like my 240 did  Still not going to give up. You will see a run from me with the 250 today 

EDIT:best i can get right now.I think if i tweaked the ram alittle i could get about the same time as the 240


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> this 250 of mine doesn't like to clock good.. well it gets to 4.2ghz and no matter what it BSOD and won't run Wprime at 3.9ghz like my 240 did  Still not going to give up. You will see a run from me with the 250 today
> 
> EDIT:best i can get right now.I think if i tweaked the ram alittle i could get about the same time as the 240
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/wprime_250_3899-1.jpg



Updating now


----------



## mm67 (Jul 17, 2010)

My E7400 and Q9550 WPrime times


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

mm67 said:


> My E7400 and Q9550 WPrime times
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36979&stc=1&d=1279396145
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36980&stc=1&d=1279396178



Nice clocking bro.  Adding your runs now   Oh and welcome to TPU


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just did a 46sec run with a single core HT, adding screenshot when i'm finished.  Best single HT in this thread


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres a link to it on hwbot...

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1029048_fatguy1992_wprime_32m_pentium_4_524_46sec_130ms


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Heres a link to it on hwbot...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1029048_fatguy1992_wprime_32m_pentium_4_524_46sec_130ms



Updated


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks



Anytime, so what hardware you still have left to bench?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is most of my hardware...

GTX480, 2x GTX 275, 2x 8800GTX, 2x 8800GT, 2x 3870, 2x 2900XT, HD4850, 8800GTS 512MB, 8800GTS 320MB, 9600GT, 7900GS, 9400GT, x1950pro, x1900XT, 7600GT
i7 980x, Q6600, E6300, E6400, Celeron 360, P4 631, P4 530, P4 524, Celeron 330, Celeron 336
Classified, DFI UT P45-T3RS, P5K Deluxe, EVGA 790i Ultra, EP45-UD3R

I'v done about 1/3 that, I couldn't be bother working out which ones sorry.  Some of the stuff still on my list to get one day...

4870X2
4870 
3870X2
3850
9800GX2
9800GTX+
9800GTX
GTX285
GTX280
GTX260 SP216
GTX295 
8800Ultra
7950GX2
7900GTX
7800GTX
7900GT
QX9650
E6750
E6700
E6600
E2160


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> This is most of my hardware...
> 
> GTX480, 2x GTX 275, 2x 8800GTX, 2x 8800GT, 2x 3870, 2x 2900XT, HD4850, 8800GTS 512MB, 8800GTS 320MB, 9600GT, 7900GS, 9400GT, x1950pro, x1900XT, 7600GT
> i7 980x, Q6600, E6300, E6400, Celeron 360, P4 631, P4 530, P4 524, Celeron 330, Celeron 336
> ...


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2010)

he needs to give me some lmao

i got some cards coming only 8  

there where not even half the price of the GTX 480 for all 8


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

Mind giving a list?


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Mind giving a list?



got them over at OCA 

7600GT
7600GT KO
2X7800GT w/Waterblock
7900GT
9500GT 512MB DDR2
X800
8800 GT Kimbo Edition 

idk wuts the Kimbo Edition is i still need to put it on water and 980X on SS 

but some are not alot of points but better then being bored


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 19, 2010)

I think you'll have a blast bro, and that's what counts


----------



## fatguy1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I think you'll have a blast bro, and that's what counts



+ Having a good time benching is the most important thing imo.  After all its a hobby not a job (for most).  Hence why I prefer going for hardware points over global points.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 - Xeon W3520 4400Mhz - 5.79


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll update when I get home   great run!


----------



## mm67 (Jul 21, 2010)

A bit faster run


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

mm67 said:


> A bit faster run
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37069&stc=1&d=1279748504



updating.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 22, 2010)

mm67 said:


> A bit faster run
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37069&stc=1&d=1279748504



beat me bastard lol, oh well ill top them when i installed some dd2 at 1300mhz lol


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's my x6 @ 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 23, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Here's my x6 @ 4.2Ghz.
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn22/kenkickr/wprime32m.png



Is that vcore right? 

updating now.


----------



## miahallen (Jul 26, 2010)

Cooled with LN2

6 core with HT





4 core with HT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll update when I get home


----------



## Splave (Jul 26, 2010)

HEYYYY CP 

Thanks for the great thread bro

2c4t
Splave - Core i5 655k 6250 MHz - 7.532
4c8t
Splave - Core i7 960 5486 MHz - 4.343
6c12t
Splave - Core i7 980x 6025 MHz - 2.671


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem splave   I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 26, 2010)

miahallen said:


> Cooled with LN2
> 
> 6 core with HT
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t228/miahallen/980X.jpg
> ...





Splave said:


> HEYYYY CP
> 
> Thanks for the great thread bro
> 
> ...



Updated fellas, heck of a run to both of you


----------



## miahallen (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, I got one more for you Chicken Patty....top of the charts quad w/o HT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 27, 2010)

testing new cpus...


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 27, 2010)

The heavy hitters are posting up some kick ass scores today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2010)

updating now guys   Good stuff today


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 2, 2010)

First OC on this chip...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 2, 2010)

just wait tell i get a new motherboard that allows me to push 4.2ghz to 4.4ghz i know its possible with ddr3 memory


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/Capture001.jpg
> First OC on this chip...



updating now.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 2, 2010)

i wonder how good i would do when i get a new board that allows me to  push 1.5v and higher with my cpu at 4.4ghz atleast on air lol


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's important to remember that this CPU cost me a $90 brand new retail.  (X4 B50 = X2 550 BE running as a quad core.)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2010)

what about my netbook 

Athlon L110@1.571ghz






ram is flashed to 4-5-5-15 and memset is set to 4-4-4-12 it can do 4-4-4-10-15 but i forgot to change it these are my 24/7 settings its slow but good enough for 1st place on hwbot 

also this is in the wrong section for wolf its a single core with HT



wolf said:


> i cant believe this chip now bests the P4 @ 3.0ghz.....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081205/eee oc 2062mhz.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2010)

updated.


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally a GT entry for me


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 10, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> Finally a GT entry for me
> 
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7618/wprime2.jpg



Very nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> Finally a GT entry for me
> 
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/7618/wprime2.jpg



 updating now


----------



## sno.lcn (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/1238/wprime32m4438s.jpg



updating now


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 6, 2010)

On my defense, for some reason it looks like Turbo doesnt kick in while I bench it. 
So its only clocked @ 1.6GHZ throughout the run instead of 2.6GHZ.

All this on my G73 lappy , btw

3dsage i7 720QM @ 1.6GHZ


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2010)

updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2010)

where you been 3dsage? haven't seen you around in awhile


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey whats up, just been working alot lately. Been on the boards browsing, but havent been posting. 
Still have the RIIG setup? hows it been running for you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Hey whats up, just been working alot lately. Been on the boards browsing, but havent been posting.
> Still have the RIIG setup? hows it been running for you?



still have it. Been running great for me. had to replace the NB heatsink nb was getting too hot for me when crunching+overclocked 24/7. Other then that been great 
I have been busy myself with wrestling and school


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 7, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> still have it. Been running great for me. had to replace the NB heatsink nb was getting too hot for me when crunching+overclocked 24/7. Other then that been great
> I have been busy myself with wrestling and school



Wrestling,  Nice!, better take care of those ears  

Glad to hear the rig is runnin smooth 

Yea man good crazy hours as a Noc tech but its gonna pay off as I climb up the ranks, just glad I got a gig in the IT field.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 7, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Wrestling,  Nice!, better take care of those ears
> 
> Glad to hear the rig is runnin smooth
> 
> Yea man good crazy hours as a Noc tech but its gonna pay off as I climb up the ranks, just glad I got a gig in the IT field.



hope things keep going good for you


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2010)

EDIT

That was 4 threads here's 2 threads as a dual core w/ HTT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

updated


----------



## sno.lcn (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be back with more on both this CPU and my 980x after I get back from GO OC 2010 Final


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

sno.lcn said:


> I'll be back with more on both this CPU and my 980x after I get back from GO OC 2010 Final
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=441710&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



WOW, updating now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

Nobody else running this benchmark?


----------



## mm67 (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2010)

mm67 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38307&stc=1&d=1286702446



Good run, leaderboard updated.


----------



## DOM (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job bro.  Puts you as the 2nd fastest Intel dual core and 2nd fastest overall in the dual core category.  Think it has more left in it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

hows this?


----------



## DOM (Nov 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Great job bro.  Puts you as the 2nd fastest Intel dual core and 2nd fastest overall in the dual core category.  Think it has more left in it?



max cpuz was 5932, i might try again cuz that was my 980x 3D OS  but going to do some 3DMark2001


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hows this?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101112/wprime.jpg



Does this quad have HTT?



DOM said:


> max cpuz was 5932, i might try again cuz that was my 980x 3D OS  but going to do some 3DMark2001



Go for it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Does this quad have HTT?



Nope its the same as a I5 750 just with 19 multi


----------



## miahallen (Nov 17, 2010)

1090T - 4.25s  

http://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...n_wprime_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_4sec_250ms


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2010)

miahallen said:


> 1090T - 4.25s
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/community/subm...n_wprime_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_4sec_250ms
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=466163&thumb=false&iehack=.jpg



Good for #1 on the six core without HTT list.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll update this when I get home, good job


----------



## OpethiaN (Nov 18, 2010)

OpethiaN - 5.327 Secs. Core i7 920 @ 4.488 Ghz. 4GB DDR3 1710mhz in Dual Channel
http://www.pakgamers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29769&d=1289983452


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2010)

Arctucas said:


> Mine:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/wprime11-18-10.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> I'll update this when I get home, good job



Updated 



OpethiaN said:


> OpethiaN - 5.327 Secs. Core i7 920 @ 4.488 Ghz. 4GB DDR3 1710mhz in Dual Channel
> http://www.pakgamers.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29769&d=1289983452



Unable to log in to the forum.  Post a screenshot here please.


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2010)

*-180c no cb/ccb*


----------



## OpethiaN (Nov 20, 2010)

OpethiaN - 5.327 Secs. Core i7 920 @ 4.488 Ghz. 4GB DDR3 1710mhz in Dual Channel


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2010)

OpethiaN said:


> http://i53.tinypic.com/yjudz.jpg
> OpethiaN - 5.327 Secs. Core i7 920 @ 4.488 Ghz. 4GB DDR3 1710mhz in Dual Channel



Hey dude, I need you to run version 1.55.  Sorry bro.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

athlon 64 3000+ venice e6 @2.61ghz 1.65v






could get it down quite a bit but i don't feel like pulling the ram dimms


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 31, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Bump
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/Capture078322.jpg



Nice run Metal, heres a comparable run:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2011)

cdawall said:


> athlon 64 3000+ venice e6 @2.61ghz 1.65v
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101230/2615wprime.png
> 
> could get it down quite a bit but i don't feel like pulling the ram dimms





metalracer said:


> bump
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/capture078322.jpg





mlee49 said:


> nice run metal, heres a comparable run:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/capture003149.jpg



updated.


----------



## DOM (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 3, 2011)

DOM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39931&d=1294003679



   Updating now.


----------



## ocgmj (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ocgmj (Jan 4, 2011)

Error in first table:

Six Core with HTT
1. DOM - Intel Core i7 980X 5813 MHz - 2.797
2. Splave - Intel Core i7 980X 6025 MHz - 2.671


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 4, 2011)

ocgmj said:


> Error in first table:
> 
> Six Core with HTT
> 1. DOM - Intel Core i7 980X 5813 MHz - 2.797
> 2. Splave - Intel Core i7 980X 6025 MHz - 2.671



Actually, DOM should be third behind Splave and miahallen?


----------



## DOM (Jan 4, 2011)

ocgmj said:


> Error in first table:
> 
> Six Core with HTT
> 1. DOM - Intel Core i7 980X 5813 MHz - 2.797
> 2. Splave - Intel Core i7 980X 6025 MHz - 2.671


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 4, 2011)

updating and fixing now, thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 5, 2011)

i7 875 - Quad core w/HT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll update when I get home Rick.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2011)

Rick, it's updated dude.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd kill for a 980x..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> I'd kill for a 980x..
> 
> http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/cmanning27/Untitled.jpg



Thank god I don't own one.   Updated


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank god I don't own one.   Updated



Thank you!

Yea, I want one so bad, but I just cant see myself spending $1000 on a chip..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yea, I want one so bad, but I just cant see myself spending $1000 on a chip..



Yeah, same here dude.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thank god I don't own one.   Updated



You mean you don't like it when we do this CP?


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> You mean you don't like it when we do this CP?



I would like that ALOT, lmao. But I cant get myself to spend another $1000 for that score and 2 more cores. Maybe when I get my tax return, I'll grab the 990x..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2011)

Damn you Rick


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2011)

cdawall - turion ML34 2661 MHz - 64.824


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 10, 2011)

Got my score a taaaaaaaad better lol..


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is mine. I know its hard to read. 39.439sec is the score,.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110108/wprime64.png
> 
> cdawall - turion ML34 2661 MHz - 64.824



UPDATED



cmanning27 said:


> Got my score a taaaaaaaad better lol..
> 
> http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/cmanning27/Untitled-1.jpg



Good job, UPDATED.



ReaperX87 said:


> Here is mine. I know its hard to read. 39.439sec is the score,.
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l38/Xombie87/Wprimebenchmark-3.png


Hey dude, did you set the amount of threads to 4 in the settings?  If I read correctly you did 38 seconds.  That quad should be much lower than that, look at the standings in the first post to have an idea of what you are running.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just re ran it, and got 10.243sec lol ill post pics up in a sec.




Having trouble resizing sorry.


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah 10secs was what I got lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaperX87 said:


> Just re ran it, and got 10.243sec lol ill post pics up in a sec.
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l38/Xombie87/3245.png
> Having trouble resizing sorry.



Damn bro, this one is even worse, can you get me a bigger shot?

upload here http://www.techpowerup.org/

or

Try this

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1607/TPUCapture_Screenshot_Utility_v1.9.html

This thing you press the screen print button, then it prompts you automatically to upload.  Just copy and paste the link it gives you and done!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaperX87 said:


> Yeah 10secs was what I got lol



With my 4 eyes I can see the NB clock is still at clock and memory timings is not that good.  Work on those and u will be able to get below 10 sec mark.



Chicken Patty said:


> Damn bro, this one is even worse, can you get me a bigger shot?
> 
> upload here http://www.techpowerup.org/
> 
> ...



Amazing! you are still updating these scores.  Keep the good work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

suraswami said:


> With my 4 eyes I can see the NB clock is still at clock and memory timings is not that good.  Work on those and u will be able to get below 10 sec mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! you are still updating these scores.  Keep the good work.



For as long as scores keep coming in.   Thanks


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dark2099 (Jan 11, 2011)

bored...


----------



## ReaperX87 (Jan 11, 2011)

yep moved the nb sb volts up and this is what i got.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

ReaperX87 said:


> yep moved the nb sb volts up and this is what i got.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110110/Capture003.jpg



Bring up your NB clock and watch that time drop. xD

@dark

Nice run!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the better upload reaper.  Updating now guys.


----------



## Mydog (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's my first submission

Hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098837_mydog_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_187ms


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Here's my first submission
> 
> Hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098837_mydog_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_187ms
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/2640/wprime2v.jpg



Updated


----------



## Mydog (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice 
Still trying to improve my score and get to know this board and chips


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Nice
> Still trying to improve my score and get to know this board and chips



Go for that #1 spot, give fit a run for his money


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Here's my first submission
> 
> Hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098837_mydog_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_187ms
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/2640/wprime2v.jpg



Your CPU makes me feel good in my pants


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Your CPU makes me feel good in my pants



Now that you said it....


----------



## Mydog (Jan 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Your CPU makes me feel good in my pants



Oh you said it
I'm enjoying both of them, good OC'ers too


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 12, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Your CPU makes me feel good in my pants



I agree..


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone interested in results for a 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo Mobile?


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure. I'm kind of curious. Lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

CPU usage never seemed to go above 50%....isn't it supposed to use multiple threads?





Tim's (p_o_s_pc) Celeron 1500 @ 2.887ghz was nearly twice as fast, and I'd have to imagine that they're probably both about on par for most things.


----------



## cmanning27 (Jan 12, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> CPU usage never seemed to go above 50%....isn't it supposed to use multiple threads?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110111/wprime.png
> Tim's (p_o_s_pc) Celeron 1500 @ 2.887ghz was nearly twice as fast, and I'd have to imagine that they're probably both about on par for most things.



Did you go into the advanced settings and change the threads? It's set to 1 whenever you open wPrime.

For example. When I open wPrime, I set my threads to 8. 4 cores, 2 threads each.

You should have 2 cores, 2 threads. So change it to 2 and see what your score is.


----------



## Fatal (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatal - Intel Core I7 950 - 4008MHz HT off - 7.89




Fatal - Intel Core I7 950 - 4008MHz HT on - 6.293


----------



## DOM (Jan 12, 2011)

you run it on how many threads it has not cores,  intel has ht 

so like i7 920 is 8, i7 980X is 12


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Fatal - Intel Core I7 950 - 4008MHz HT off - 7.89
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/wprime4.png
> Fatal - Intel Core I7 950 - 4008MHz HT on - 6.293
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110112/wprime8.png



Updating.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 12, 2011)

cmanning27 said:


> Did you go into the advanced settings and change the threads? It's set to 1 whenever you open wPrime.
> 
> For example. When I open wPrime, I set my threads to 8. 4 cores, 2 threads each.
> 
> You should have 2 cores, 2 threads. So change it to 2 and see what your score is.



I didn't, no.  Re-doing ATM 






Much better 

Mind adding to the OP CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

updating now ION.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you 

Just as I suspected, right in line with Tim's OCed E1500


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Thank you
> 
> Just as I suspected, right in line with Tim's OCed E1500



Keep'em coming.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll get a result for the PentM later and maybe the i7 or PentDC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds good bro.


----------



## SoF (Jan 13, 2011)

wprime32m
SoF - Intel Core-i7 2600K "SandyBridge" - 5589MHz HT ON - ASUS P8P67 Pro - 4.312s


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn.  That's fast.

But do you have proof (SS)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll update when I get home.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

About 7 times as fast as my C2D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Does help that it has 4x the threads and is about twice the clock speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Duh


----------



## SoF (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Damn.  That's fast.
> 
> But do you have proof (SS)?



Are you missing something? The screen is there and works for me 

Here is some quickly done wprime1024m @5536 MHZ with some room for improvements  
Ranked 33rd in 4x category on hwb.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry about that.  The internet filter @ school blocks most common image hosts...didn't think about that


----------



## SoF (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Sorry about that.  The internet filter @ school blocks most common image hosts...didn't think about that



Don't surf at school   

Hope the wprime1024 I uploaded here is workin'


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah it's working.  Still at work though so I haven''t updated yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

Updated


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2011)

updated.


----------



## qwerty9 (Jan 16, 2011)

sandy bridge lga2011 xeon es. 1.6ghz. 8 cores, 16 threads, 2gb of ddr3 ram.
sorry for 2.04. this is what i smuggled to the machine.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2011)

cdawall - Sempron 64 3400+ 2703 MHz - 61.422


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 16, 2011)

heres mine. system specs are up to dat. i5-655k@4.38ghz 4gb mushkin redlines at 1336mhz cas 6


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's 4.6GHz on SB. Would faster RAM and better timings make a difference?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

My i7 setup---so much faster than the laptop!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

updated guys


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks a ton!



No problem.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

A bit sad that I have the 8th worst quad with HT, but w/e, it's all


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> A bit sad that I have the 8th worst quad with HT, but w/e, it's all



Competition is tight!  Gotta clock it up!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 17, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Competition is tight!  Gotta clock it up!



I might once I have more time...or maybe I'll just decide that it's good enough


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2011)

cdawall - Sempron 64 3400+ 2800.4 MHz - 58.625


----------



## Mydog (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting closer to the 2 sec limit






First on multiple cpu's I belive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing!  Updated guys!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2011)

cdawall - Sempron 64 2800+ 2927.3 MHz - 57.406


----------



## suraswami (Jan 17, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110117/57406sempron2800.png
> 
> cdawall - Sempron 64 2800+ 2927.3 MHz - 57.406



Is that the 2800 I sold u few months back?  holy cow!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 17, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Is that the 2800 I sold u few months back?  holy cow!



different chip that one is in a rig i built a buddy i think same steppings on the chips though  and speaking of he still has a tube of TIM and i think an athlon 3200+ mobile


----------



## Mydog (Jan 17, 2011)

Some memory tweaking and a little better time, not much but every digit counts.





Now I hope Fitseries3 can come and see this and beat the hell out of my time, I know he can.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 18, 2011)

cdawall - Turion ML28 2802.5 MHz - 60.609


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Some memory tweaking and a little better time, not much but every digit counts.http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7430/2125wprime.jpg
> 
> Now I hope Fitseries3 can come and see this and beat the hell out of my time, I know he can.



That's pretty much 4x the speed of mine!!! 

You need to get that thing running WCG


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Updated.  Great job guys!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's pretty much 4x the speed of mine!!!
> 
> You need to get that thing running WCG



It's running WCG at 4,2 GHz producing around 100k ppd but not for TPU


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Mydog said:


> It's running WCG at 4,2 GHz producing around 100k ppd but not for TPU



That's definitely amazing PPD 

But why not join us, we're the friendliest team around?


----------



## Mydog (Jan 18, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's definitely amazing PPD
> 
> But why not join us, we're the friendliest team around?



I got pulled into WCG by Movieman over at XS last April/May for the Supercomputer week they had and got bitten by the chruncher desease. Went from one cruncher in May to 7-8 now, all i7's with one SR-2 running and one under construction. I might come and crunch for TPU one day you seem like a friendly team.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I got pulled into WCG by Movieman over at XS last April/May for the Supercomputer week they had and got bitten by the chruncher desease. Went from one cruncher in May to 7-8 now, all i7's with one SR-2 running and one under construction. I might come and crunch for TPU one day you seem like a friendly team.



Ahh, I see.  Well, that works.

Feel free to join us at any time


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I got pulled into WCG by Movieman over at XS last April/May for the Supercomputer week they had and got bitten by the chruncher desease. Went from one cruncher in May to 7-8 now, all i7's with one SR-2 running and one under construction. I might come and crunch for TPU one day you seem like a friendly team.



Dave seems like a great dude!  I wouldn't want to be pushing you to join us, but if you decide you want to just hang out here for a bit with your rigs, you are more than welcomed to!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 18, 2011)

Definitely, Dave is a remarkable person, but if you want to join us, I certainly wouldn't object


----------



## suraswami (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is my work PC score, Dual core with no HT.







new server - dual xeon 5140 (2 x dual core CPU with no HT)


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

Honestly I would have expected that E8500 to beat my T9600 by a wider margin...


----------



## suraswami (Jan 19, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Honestly I would have expected that E8500 to beat my T9600 by a wider margin...



Its a HP machine, no tweaking allowed, so low score is expected


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2011)

cdawall - Sempron 64 2800+ 2969 MHz - 53.922






tomorrow i hopefully will have at least a 3ghz chip on the baord






my first 3ghz socket 754 chip


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

updating guys!  This thread has came back to live!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 19, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Its a HP machine, no tweaking allowed, so low score is expected



Sure, but my T9600 is a laptop 
I have tweaked it, voltage is down a bit to control the temps while running WCG


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> updating guys!  This thread has came back to live!



this should be a Sempron 2*6*00+ not 2800+ sorry for the confusion



> cdawall - Sempron 64 2800+ 2969 MHz - 53.922


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll fix it and add the one I just edited again.  I'll have both up when I get home from work.  Thanks, I missed that as well!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 19, 2011)

cdawall said:


> this should be a Sempron 2*6*00+ not 2800+ sorry for the confusion



What is the board u r using to beat the crap out of these CPUs?  Looks something as good as my Abit NF8.

I might have a sempron 2600+ somewhere, do u want to see how far u can OC it?  don't have a board to OC it.


----------



## ocgmj (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2011)

suraswami said:


> What is the board u r using to beat the crap out of these CPUs?  Looks something as good as my Abit NF8.
> 
> I might have a sempron 2600+ somewhere, do u want to see how far u can OC it?  don't have a board to OC it.



Lol I would love to as for the board its an old nforce 3 dfi which apparantly thre is a mod were I can finally get a bit more bus speed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

cdawall,

check now, you should be good to go.  Let me know if I need to correct anything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

ocgmj said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=40283&stc=1&d=1295472698



  Updated.  Good for #1 on the Quad without HTT leaderboard.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated.  Good for #1 on the Quad without HTT leaderboard.



That's certainly a damn fast chip there!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 20, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> That's certainly a damn fast chip there!



Indeed, impressive!


----------



## Mydog (Jan 22, 2011)

A new personal best for me and getting close to the 2 sec. limit.






Hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2111567_mydog_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_95ms?new=true


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 22, 2011)

All I can say about that is "Damn "  That's incredible!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

Updating now.

Bro, it'll be really sweet if you can break into the 1's.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

He's already making a mockery of my scores---14x as fast as my T9600 score


----------



## Mydog (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> He's already making a mockery of my scores---14x as fast as my T9600 score



No mockery just faster HW and your T9600 score might even be a better performance than my SR-2 score.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Mydog said:


> No mockery just faster HW and your T9600 score might even be a better performance than my SR-2 score.



Oh, no hard feelings at all, I'm just so amazed by your current scores that sub-2s seems like icing on the cake


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

this is my mini itx HTPC







i cant get it stable at 5ghz for some reason oh well :/

cdawall - Core i3 560ES 4800 MHz - 10.513


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

An ITX setup @ 4.8ghz???  
Damn.....


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> An ITX setup @ 4.8ghz???
> Damn.....



4.6ghz is my new 24/7 settings


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow.....overkill much??


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Wow.....overkill much??



well it does have an H70 on it and a 9800GT ECO for video lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

Still....when I watch movies/TV shows, I hook my laptop up to the TV or my monitor and use that.  And it's a 2.8ghz C2D/Radeon M HD3650


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Still....when I watch movies/TV shows, I hook my laptop up to the TV or my monitor and use that.  And it's a 2.8ghz C2D/Radeon M HD3650



this has tuners and such so its a bit more HTPC than that and functions as my DVR


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> this is my mini itx HTPC
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/wprimei3 560.png
> 
> ...



Updating now.


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 23, 2011)

Should I be using the older version of CPUid ?

Magikherbs - Athlon II x4 630 3.25Ghz w/ Lv3 6mb cache - 11.733


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

New board - Biostar TA870+.  Nice cheap board that craps out at 295 HTT, 290 is stable tho.  How far can I increase the voltage on the HTT?  Increase .2v over default, don't want to kill the board (its for friend )
Sempron 140 @3.9 Ghz with crappy mem settings

Wprime Score - 41.386


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

TA870 should be able to go higher HTT voltage shouldnt matter to much


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> TA870 should be able to go higher HTT voltage shouldnt matter to much



I kept increasing the CPU volts, CPU-NB, NB and HTT to go no where.  My scores were going down too.  So I lowered all the volts 2 notches than the previous best score and NB multi 1 notch and I get better score this time, is the CPU getting tired  ?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

suraswami said:


> I kept increasing the CPU volts, CPU-NB, NB and HTT to go no where.  My scores were going down too.  So I lowered all the volts 2 notches than the previous best score and NB multi 1 notch and I get better score this time, is the CPU getting tired  ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Sempy140OC3.jpg



mine hit 4.xx IIRC on air but it also unlocked to be a dual core you tried that yet on your chip?


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 23, 2011)

Will it unlock ?


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)

suraswami said:


> I kept increasing the CPU volts, CPU-NB, NB and HTT to go no where.  My scores were going down too.



Try upping your CPU VDDA voltage a couple notches over 2.5v It stablilizes the power going to the CPU and IMC.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> mine hit 4.xx IIRC on air but it also unlocked to be a dual core you tried that yet on your chip?





Magikherbs said:


> Will it unlock ?



Unlocks, but not even stable to open IE lol, boots into windows tho.



erocker said:


> Try upping your CPU VDDA voltage a couple notches over 2.5v It stablilizes the power going to the CPU and IMC.



didn't see CPU VDDA, may be its named something else, let me see.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Unlocks, but not even stable to open IE lol, boots into windows tho.
> 
> 
> 
> didn't see CPU VDDA, may be its named something else, let me see.



cough more volts


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> cough more volts



if its CPU volts, then I went all the way upto 1.7v


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2011)

suraswami said:


> if its CPU volts, then I went all the way upto 1.7v



bah well guess a core is actually bad then


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

cdawall said:


> bah well guess a core is actually bad then



yup, already tried to 4 different boards (2 x MSI, 1 Giga and 1 biostar).


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## [Ion] (Jan 23, 2011)

That's insane erocker!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/45ghzzz.jpg



awesome.


----------



## Dano 00TA (Jan 23, 2011)

1st try....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> Should I be using the older version of CPUid ?
> 
> Magikherbs - Athlon II x4 630 3.25Ghz w/ Lv3 6mb cache - 11.733
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/wPrime both.jpg





suraswami said:


> I kept increasing the CPU volts, CPU-NB, NB and HTT to go no where.  My scores were going down too.  So I lowered all the volts 2 notches than the previous best score and NB multi 1 notch and I get better score this time, is the CPU getting tired  ?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Sempy140OC3.jpg





erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/45ghzzz.jpg





Dano 00TA said:


> 1st try....
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m180/Dano_00TA/Capture.jpg



All have been updated.

EROCKER, that's amazing work bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2011)

Default clocks, bunch of things running.  Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

That's still pretty good IMO


----------



## Magikherbs (Jan 24, 2011)

typo alert CP


----------



## suraswami (Jan 24, 2011)

Cold morning, new settings.

Score 40.545.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Cold morning, new settings.
> 
> Score 40.545.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Sempy140OC4.jpg



i my knock one of my athlon X2 AM3 chips down to a single core and see how they do against yours


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> typo alert CP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Capture.jpg



lololololol


----------



## erocker (Jan 24, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> All have been updated.
> 
> EROCKER, that's amazing work bro.



Thank you!

My next step is to remove two sticks of RAM and work on the memory frequency and timings. It's tough getting a good CPU/NB frequency and good RAM timings/frequency with four sticks. I'm wating for a day when it's not too cold (32-34f) and get this chip to 4.6ghz+.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i my knock one of my athlon X2 AM3 chips down to a single core and see how they do against yours





my head is bleeding 

anyway u clocked that x2 way more than 4 Ghz, so u are going to beat the crap out of this chip.  This chip for some reason hates high volts, happy to chug along @3.9 with stock + .1 volts.

I am going to put back my MSI GD70 and see how far I can take this chip.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

suraswami said:


> my head is bleeding
> 
> anyway u clocked that x2 way more than 4 Ghz, so u are going to beat the crap out of this chip.  This chip for some reason hates high volts, happy to chug along @3.9 with stock + .1 volts.
> 
> I am going to put back my MSI GD70 and see how far I can take this chip.



i only got like 4.1ghz on it when i tried it as a dual core i doubt it will clock much higher


----------



## suraswami (Jan 24, 2011)

cdawall said:


> i only got like 4.1ghz on it when i tried it as a dual core i doubt it will clock much higher



on air or water cooling?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2011)

suraswami said:


> on air or water cooling?



water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 26, 2011)

Magikherbs said:


> typo alert CP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Capture.jpg



Fixing now, dammit! 



suraswami said:


> Cold morning, new settings.
> 
> Score 40.545.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110124/Sempy140OC4.jpg



Updating now. 



erocker said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My next step is to remove two sticks of RAM and work on the memory frequency and timings. It's tough getting a good CPU/NB frequency and good RAM timings/frequency with four sticks. I'm wating for a day when it's not too cold (32-34f) and get this chip to 4.6ghz+.


Best of luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2011)

cdawall - (4x) Opteron 8350 @2.31ghz - 5.516 no TLB patch enabled this will drop a bit when i turn off the TLB patch


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 27, 2011)

All I get is an unknown error when I try to install it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> All I get is an unknown error when I try to install it.



What, WPrime?  Tried running it as an admin?



cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110126/opteron2310.png
> 
> cdawall - (4x) Opteron 8350 @2.31ghz - 5.516 no TLB patch enabled this will drop a bit when i turn off the TLB patch



Updating now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Update CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 6, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Update CP
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110206/Capture092.jpg



Shaun which CPU is this?  Just want to be sure.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 7, 2011)

Still working on it will likely edit this post and will edit this ramble as well k


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 9, 2011)

My new X58 dual core!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My new X58 dual core!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110209/wprime.jpg



ROFL wprime calls it a celeron


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 11, 2011)

Good for 3rd spot, effortless OCing with SB.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 12, 2011)

updating, good job!


----------



## Fatal (Feb 12, 2011)

Update please CP. Did some runs for Hwbot for the techpowerup team  I need to push this CPU more its cold here in Colorado


----------



## Mydog (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Chicken Patty I'm back with some results for you
Trying to beat the 2 sec wall.

1st attempt:
Wprime 2,081 CPU's @4850 MHz, mem 1865 7-7-7-20





2nd attempt:
Wprime 2,078 CPU's @4902 MHz, mem 1885 7-7-7-20





3rd attempt:
Wprime 2,062 CPU's @4928 MHz, mem 1895 7-7-7-20






Still trying


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Shaun which CPU is this?  Just want to be sure.



Cancel that then. It's an addition. It's my 555 BE unlocked to X4.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Hello Chicken Patty I'm back with some results for you
> Trying to beat the 2 sec wall.
> 
> 1st attempt:
> ...



Updating great job bro!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Please update CP! If needed to add; these are with my old 2x1 Tracer kit.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 11, 2011)

I finally broke the 2 sec barrier 
No fancy cooling here just plain water


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I finally broke the 2 sec barrier
> No fancy cooling here just plain water
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4963/wprime32m1996s.jpg



Awesome bro, that's just awesome!!  Updating now.


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110320/Capture093.jpg



updated, great run.


----------



## grassy (Mar 22, 2011)

Been playing around with my OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

grassy said:


> Been playing around with my OC



Hey dude, try to get me a better screenshot, barely readable.


----------



## grassy (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll upload it to photo bucket tomorrow  sorry lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

No problem bro.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks you need to do an update bro. 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2214621&postcount=3628


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

What CPU was that Shaun?  Unlocked dual?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2011)

You got it. xD Also I'm gonna text you here in a moment ...

Got bad news.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

Which Dual though dammit . The 555 black?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Which Dual though dammit . The 555 black?



LMAO Yeah. Going to see me benching strictly this chip. Not going to be switching hardware anytime soon (You know why).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah.  I'll update shortly dude, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grassy (Mar 23, 2011)

there ya go lol sorry for the small image befor!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

Updated.  Thanks guys.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 2, 2011)

Add me to these fine lists if you would. 18.644 with an E8500 (Dual-Core, no HT) @ 4.18 GHz. Not record-breaking, but I was only on air cooling (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro), so I think it's fairly good. 




The reason CPU-Z only shows some things is that I was running it in safe mode so I didn't have to manually kill any processes I had running that used some CPU power. I hope that isn't an issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Add me to these fine lists if you would. 18.644 with an E8500 (Dual-Core, no HT) @ 4.18 GHz. Not record-breaking, but I was only on air cooling (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro), so I think it's fairly good.
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/418_partial_screen.png
> The reason CPU-Z only shows some things is that I was running it in safe mode so I didn't have to manually kill any processes I had running that used some CPU power. I hope that isn't an issue.



Sorry bro, moved and had no internet, updating now.  Thanks.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Add me to these fine lists if you would. 18.644 with an E8500 (Dual-Core, no HT) @ 4.18 GHz. Not record-breaking, but I was only on air cooling (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro), so I think it's fairly good.
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/418_partial_screen.png
> The reason CPU-Z only shows some things is that I was running it in safe mode so I didn't have to manually kill any processes I had running that used some CPU power. I hope that isn't an issue.





2DividedbyZero said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110415/Untitled.jpg



great run, nice chip!   Updating now...


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll update when I get home Dom.


----------



## Akrian (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2011)

updated.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Apr 23, 2011)

not much of an improvement, just downed ram from 1866 to 1600








a later test same settings...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> not much of an improvement, just downed ram from 1866 to 1600
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110423/Capture.jpg
> 
> ...



Updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2011)

Here's another one from me to you Patty
Tested my seccond SR-2 setup with Xeon X5670's onboard.

Not to bad at that speed with two different types of mem.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Here's another one from me to you Patty
> Tested my seccond SR-2 setup with Xeon X5670's onboard.
> 
> Not to bad at that speed with two different types of mem.
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/4306/x5670.jpg



Way to make us all jealous.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2011)

Updating, great run mydog!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 11, 2011)

Did my first solo LN2 run ever yesterday and of course the SR-2 with my two X5690 Xeons
Wprime 32m was one of the benchmarks I had to run of course





Action pics:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Did my first solo LN2 run ever yesterday and of course the SR-2 with my two X5690 Xeons
> Wprime 32m was one of the benchmarks I had to run of course
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110811/wprime 1,938.png
> 
> ...



That's awesome bro!   Great job and updating now.


----------



## Mydog (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Chicken Patty but still improving


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2011)

It gets better and better. 

Updating...


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that you're back, can throw some stuff at you.


----------



## dumo (Sep 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Thanks Chicken Patty but still improving


Awesome runs there Mydog


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 14, 2011)

little more playing


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2011)

dark2099 said:


> little more playing
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110913/Capture003737.jpg



Updating now.


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 19, 2011)

Just bought this one today for folks to replace their old socket A rig. Had to test it, looks like its flying. Not bad for 60€?





Memory (4GB DDR2) running @ 534MHz 5-5-5-15-22-2T


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Updating good run!


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 19, 2011)

My netbook







Disregard the clocks shown in CPUz, they are because of the power saving feature of the netbook when the CPU is idle while taking the SS, but it was running full speed (1.66 GHz, as indicated by Wprime) when running Wprime

Regards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'll update when I get home from work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 20, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> My netbook
> 
> 
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4613/sinttulokhr.png
> ...



Updated.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2011)

51.967sec Athlon X2 L310@1560mhz not to shabby for a netbook.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111002/51967wp.png
> 
> 51.967sec Athlon X2 L310@1560mhz not to shabby for a netbook.



Not at all   Updating now.


----------



## Goodman (Oct 3, 2011)

Version 2.00 & 2.01 was bugged that's fine but now they have version 2.05 & they can't be all bugged...

Sure the newer version should improve performance a little bit as any software out there , that is why there is updates in the first place , fixing bugs...

Anyhow it would be time to move on & use the new version 2.05 IMO , what do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 3, 2011)

What does anybody else think about this?  Mixing scores of different versions won't be a good idea, new thread?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does anybody else think about this?  Mixing scores of different versions won't be a good idea, new thread?



I think the same, a new thread for WPrime 2.05 would be right IMO


----------



## Goodman (Oct 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What does anybody else think about this?  Mixing scores of different versions won't be a good idea, new thread?



People could just re-bench with the new version or write beside they scores what version they used..
Anyhow if someone wants to make a new thread for it then it's all fine with me


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 3, 2011)

I tested with 2.05 in my main computer and I got a bit difference

43.353 with 1.55
44,959 with the 2.05


----------



## cdawall (Oct 3, 2011)

Goodman said:


> People could just re-bench with the new version or write beside they scores what version they used..
> Anyhow if someone wants to make a new thread for it then it's all fine with me



not everyone has all of the chips they had before. not to mention this is the benchmark they use in hwbot still so you only have to do one benchmark to hit both sets of scores.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2011)

Anybody else have any input?  I'm not sure if to start a new thread or add it all to the OP, any suggestions?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111204/Capture077.jpg



Updated.


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Derek12 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120414/Capture307.jpg


same wallpaper as always   Updated.


Derek12 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120415/Capture010.png





DOM said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46674&stc=1&d=1334494955
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46673&stc=1&d=1334494869



Updated.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 18, 2012)

My new 1045T with mild overclock and undervolted.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Will update later today once I'm home.  Good job!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Will update later today once I'm home.  Good job!



I will run one on my G440


----------



## suraswami (Apr 18, 2012)

2 x 2435 Opteron Socket F
Score 5.58


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you get this bench mark from any other website?
It keeps giving me this error.


Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, walter_eigner@msn.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2012)

You can get it at hwbot.org I would get the link but I can't view the site on my android for some reason 




catnipkiller said:


> Can you get this bench mark from any other website?
> It keeps giving me this error.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 19, 2012)

1100T @4ghz and 3ghz NB


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

suraswami said:


> My new 1045T with mild overclock and undervolted.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/WPrime_1045T_3105Mhz.jpg





suraswami said:


> 2 x 2435 Opteron Socket F
> Score 5.58
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/Opty_2435.jpg





catnipkiller said:


> 1100T @4ghz and 3ghz NB
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120418/wpbench.jpg



UPDATE


----------



## suraswami (Apr 20, 2012)

Nobody posted any score for Bulldozer cpus?  that bad?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

It may be slower in most of these types of benches but don't let this cpu fool you. It "feels" like my old 655k @ 3.8Ghz but with better gpu scaling.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 20, 2012)

All I see is Speedstep clocks..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Nobody posted any score for Bulldozer cpus?  that bad?



They should regardless.  But you are right, just noticed, no BD's on the list. 



JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120420/Capture034.jpg
> 
> It may be slower in most of these types of benches but don't let this cpu fool you. It "feels" like my old 655k @ 3.8Ghz but with better gpu scaling.



That was at 3.3 GHz?



EarthDog said:


> All I see is Speedstep clocks..



On JR's post?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> They should regardless.  But you are right, just noticed, no BD's on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3.4ghz. See bclk.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> 3.4ghz. See bclk.



Updated.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 29, 2012)

new score 8.21 @ 3.2 ghz.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 30, 2012)

No one run a 8150 or 8120 on this benchmark yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 1, 2012)

suraswami said:


> new score 8.21 @ 3.2 ghz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120429/WPrime_1045T_3212Mhz.jpg



Updated, thanks.


----------



## DOM (May 2, 2012)

testing on water @ 4.8Ghz lil to hot imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2012)

DOM said:


> testing on water @ 4.8Ghz lil to hot imo
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120502/3770K-4.8-WP.jpg



Updated.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

Okay ivy love ln2 not ss temps 


Got some runs in but didn't have time to upload them or put them up on the bot


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> Okay ivy love ln2 not ss temps
> 
> 
> Got some runs in but didn't have time to upload them or put them up on the bot



Bummer, I hate those moments.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

I got the screen shots just ran out of time to upload them to the bot or post my wprime run on here 

Only thing that went wrong was my 1.5tb hd stopped working when I was going to start it for the first time on ln2, I didn't have any other hds, hell even my raid on my main rig crapped out

but saw my old 80gb hd from my first dell that I thought was dead...

So I said fuck it let me try it and to come to find out it worked 

Here's my max cpu-z for right now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355728


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

Also did you ever read my post awhile back that the bot a 3 leagues now ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

No, I didn't. It has three leagues?


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

Yes 

Professional Overclockers League
are guys that are getting free stuff from companys

Overclockers League
are guys like me that buy there own stuff buy use zub zero cooling

Enthusiasts League
are guys that dont use sub sero cooling

"Submissions for the enthusiast league require photos of your computer, so we can verify the cooling method used"


and heres my wprime run it should have more in it but just used 1.75v didnt wanna hurt it on the first time


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2012)

That's awesome!  I gotta check that out.  And I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Mydog (May 4, 2012)

Very nice chip you got there DOM , my best 3770K kan only do 6,4GHz so far but getting two more tomorrow. Mem-speed where good tho, got 2760MHz 9-11-10-28 1T on first try with a set of 2133mhz G.Skill.

Going into LN2-mode tomorrow


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

Thanks yeah im still a nub with ivy and didnt push the mem to much there trident x 2400 10 12 12 31 2T

think i have some more ln2 left for another round

but what killed me was the hd went dead right before starting


----------



## Mydog (May 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> Thanks yeah im still a nub with ivy and didnt push the mem to much there trident x 2400 10 12 12 31 2T
> 
> think i have some more ln2 left for another round
> 
> but what killed me was the hd went dead right before starting



That sucks, I use a Vertex 3 for win7 and an old Agility for XP 

Which mobo are you using?


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

MVG

i was already going to go get a ssd from bestbuy lol

i also didnt have a torch but i have no cb so it worked out, now i have to only worry about the gpu when running 3D


----------



## Mydog (May 4, 2012)

DOM said:


> MVG
> 
> i was already going to go get a ssd from bestbuy lol
> 
> i also didnt have a torch but i have no cb so it worked out, now i have to only worry about the gpu when running 3D



MVG here too, but getting an Asrock z77 Extreme6 and a MSI Z77A GD65 to test also.
Heard a lot of people have CB on MVG but not for me, tested three CPU's so far.


----------



## DOM (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I have no cb at all I'm using bios 0881, the first bios was crap couldn't even run the mem stock lol 

Hate benching in the summer garage is 90f :S

Well found out I also lost some some stuff besides my hd also my gigbutt p67 ud5 mb took a crap again earlier this week and now to find out it also took out my 5.6 2600k I'm glade it wasn't the 5.8 cuz I haven't even played with it that much


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2012)

Full pot Intel benching... wowzas!


----------



## DOM (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Mydog (May 5, 2012)

Nice DOM 

Keep pushing that chip and mem


----------



## DOM (May 5, 2012)

I already tryed it rebooted 

And yeah I needto work on the mem idk what I'm doing there lol


----------



## Mydog (May 5, 2012)

DOM said:


> I already tryed it rebooted
> 
> And yeah I needto work on the mem idk what I'm doing there lol



All depends on the chips IMC, don't go for thight timings first just raw speed.


----------



## DOM (May 6, 2012)

i tryed but ran put of juice was going for 6.5 @ 01 and i ran out and it BSOD at nature wouls of been 140k+


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2012)

Updated DOM, good runs bro


----------



## MetalRacer (May 13, 2012)




----------



## suraswami (Jun 5, 2012)

Did a fresh install of Windows 8 preview and thought will do OCing and get some Wprime scores.

For some reason the Phenom II X2 555 as x4 which was damn stable @ 4 Ghz on my gigabyte board not stable on this MSI 790FX-GD70 board, probably need more tweaking.

But for now score @ X2 mode OCed to 4040 Mhz, 19.172 secs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Why hello 2600k @ Stock


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why hello 2600k @ Stock
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120607/Capture020.jpg



What's stock


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

DOM said:


> What's stock



^^ that  LOL I know I am just starting to mess with this thing. It's more than enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

Faster!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Did a fresh install of Windows 8 preview and thought will do OCing and get some Wprime scores.
> 
> For some reason the Phenom II X2 555 as x4 which was damn stable @ 4 Ghz on my gigabyte board not stable on this MSI 790FX-GD70 board, probably need more tweaking.
> 
> ...


Added


JrRacinFan said:


> Why hello 2600k @ Stock
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120607/Capture020.jpg





brandonwh64 said:


> Faster!
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34835733/Wprime.png



Guys, remember to add the necessary requirements in the screenshot to get added to the scoreboard.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Meh. Don't need to. Lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Meh. Don't need to. Lol



Just saying...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120610/Capture032.jpg



Looking good so far Jr, don't forget CPU-Z though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking good so far Jr, don't forget CPU-Z though.



Why CPU-z? My way confirms max core clocks. I use power save features.

EDIT:

In other words, you would have seen a 2600k @ 1.6Ghz. This gives you a 2600k @ 4.6Ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 11, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why CPU-z? My way confirms max core clocks. I use power save features.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> In other words, you would have seen a 2600k @ 1.6Ghz. This gives you a 2600k @ 4.6Ghz



You have a point but I was just trying to be fair to everyone I made post one with CPU-Z.  Added.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

Intel I3-530 @ 4Ghz!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Lower your volts B. That thing can do that clock @ 1.22v.

@Chicken Patty


Chicken Patty said:


> JrRacinFan - Core i3 550 530 4610 MHz - 10.869



That is the same chip as Brandon's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Lower your volts B. That thing can do that clock @ 1.22v.



really? hmmm well I will lower down to that voltage


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> really? hmmm well I will lower down to that voltage



What's your vtt/imc volts at?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's your vtt/imc volts at?



You are right, I just set 1.225V and it booted and is burntesting as we speak.

VTT/IMC are standard volts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> VTT/IMC are standard volts



At that dram speed and QPI(QPI is kinda high but leave it there), set it for ~1.17v-1.2v. Have to remember, highest I pushed on that board was 3.6Ghz 1.15v with 1600 cl6 ridgebacks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> At that dram speed and QPI(QPI is kinda high but leave it there), set it for ~1.17v-1.2v. Have to remember, highest I pushed on that board was 3.6Ghz 1.15v with 1600 dram.



I changed Dram to 1400+ (cant remember exact)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I changed Dram to 1400+ (cant remember exact)



Sounds good. try not to go above 1650mhz. I've had no luck getting high dram clocks on that chip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sounds good. try not to go above 1650mhz. I've had no luck getting high dram clocks on that chip.



The next step up is in the 1800+ range so yea I will leave the ram speed as it is if it passes ITB.

This chip at 4ghz should push more PPD than my AMD quad that was limited to 3.5ghz

*Edit*
Just failed third pass


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Edit*
> Just failed third pass



Grrr. Lower dram speed and try again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 12, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Grrr. Lower dram speed and try again.



raised volts by .05 on CPU let me make one more test and if it fails again I will lower Dram


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> if it fails again I will lower Dram


If it passes after lowering dram speed I think i know what's up. Just throw me a pm and/or text and we can talk there so we don't clog up the thread.


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jun 16, 2012)

heres mine with a new 2500K and an  Asrock Fatality board


----------



## MetalRacer (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2012)

Updated fellas.


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Updated fellas.



Chicken Patty , you put my score in with the Quadcore with HTT group. it should be in Quad core without HTT. 2500k 
Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 20, 2012)

BATOFF said:


> heres mine with a new 2500K and an  Asrock Fatality board





MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120617/Capture146.jpg





BATOFF said:


> Chicken Patty , you put my score in with the Quadcore with HTT group. it should be in Quad core without HTT. 2500k
> Thanks.



Brainfart, fixed.


----------



## BATOFF3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Heres a updated run at 4.7ghz. Better than my last run at 4.5ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 23, 2012)

BATOFF said:


> Heres a updated run at 4.7ghz. Better than my last run at 4.5ghz



Updated.


----------



## daytoner (Jun 30, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120617/Capture146.jpg



By dry ice??


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 7, 2012)

1.55 doest work for me can i use 209?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
16 threads at 2,26ghz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> 1.55 doest work for me can i use 209?
> [url]http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/1604/16threads.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 16 threads at 2,26ghz



It's only fair to use 1.55.  What error are you getting?


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 7, 2012)

Unexpected error; Quitting


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2012)

Check post # 2 HERE and see if that helps.  Let me know.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 7, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad that fixed it, will add shortly once I'm home.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 10, 2012)

hows my speed? good for a 16 thread machine?


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm... Not many AMD's here, okay, well here ya go dere eh, have a laugh...






@ Chicken Patty, I ran both 1.55 and 2.09 several times, and compared the results. There was less than .5 sec between the two with 1.55 being generally the faster of the two, so it may be fair to allow 2.09


----------



## suraswami (Jul 19, 2012)

lindy said:


> Hmm... Not many AMD's here, okay, well here ya go dere eh, have a laugh...
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w53/jplindberg/Screenshot-7_10_201221_11_15.jpg
> 
> @ Chicken Patty, I ran both 1.55 and 2.09 several times, and compared the results. There was less than .5 sec between the two with 1.55 being generally the faster of the two, so it may be fair to allow 2.09



only 9.517?  My X6 @ 3.2 with DDR2 beats it.  Is something wrong?  You might have to tweak the ram?

did u change the number of threads to 8?


----------



## lindy (Jul 19, 2012)

suraswami said:


> only 9.517?  My X6 @ 3.2 with DDR2 beats it.  Is something wrong?  You might have to tweak the ram?
> 
> did u change the number of threads to 8?



Yup, threads to 8.
As to ram I'm open to suggestion...


----------



## suraswami (Jul 19, 2012)

lindy said:


> Yup, threads to 8.
> As to ram I'm open to suggestion...
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w53/jplindberg/Screenshot-7_18_201219_46_25.jpg



I think the ram timings are too relaxed.  Try 8-8-8-18-1T.  Also go higher on the NB frequency.  Using 2600+ will give good numbers.

Not sure how BD works but try increasing the HTT clock to get to a stable frequency that way your ram frequency also raised.


----------



## lindy (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks suraswami, I'll give it a go... The worst that can happen is that is my machine will burst into flames, dance around on the desk, and shoot fireballs at me.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 19, 2012)

lindy said:


> Thanks suraswami, I'll give it a go... The worst that can happen is that is my machine will burst into flames, dance around on the desk, and shoot fireballs at me.



What does it score at stock settings?


----------



## lindy (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd have to go back to stock settings to be sure, but I think it was around 12.5, so I think 9.5 on just the multiplier really isn't _that_ bad (I've had worse things happen ).


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 5, 2012)

does scoreboard no longer get anny love?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2012)

Morgoth said:


> does scoreboard no longer get anny love?



Sorry man, forgot to add yours that day and then recently my mom had a stroke, still in the hospital so I haven't been around as much.  I'll update now.


----------

